# 2021 Holiday Pendant



## dilipalomino

Hello everyone! I think it was around this time that the previous Holiday Pendant thread began. I can’t wait for hints and tidbits to trickle in, and until then, we can make our guesses/wishes!

I’m actually wondering if they might make a different shape this time (like they did for some of the previous years)?


----------



## lisawhit

I've been saying turquoise for quite a few years now.....so, I'm guessing turquoise


----------



## innerpeace85

Manifesting TQ/Lapis


----------



## mikimoto007

I was hoping this would start soon! I would love turquoise, but I wonder about a hammered yellow gold with a diamond in the middle? I'm not sure they will do a stone this yes given the difficulties of going to a shop and picking colours etc.


----------



## jenaps

Yey! I love these. I hope it’s a new color/stone! 
With matching earrings!


----------



## ilovefhf

Also hoping for a new color/stone!


----------



## lolakitten

Omg turquoise pleeeeeeeese pretty please


----------



## dilipalomino

lisawhit said:


> I've been saying turquoise for quite a few years now.....so, I'm guessing turquoise


Haha I think soooo many people would be happy with turquoise!


----------



## dilipalomino

innerpeace85 said:


> Manifesting TQ/Lapis


I would love for lapis to be revisited!!!


----------



## dilipalomino

mikimoto007 said:


> I was hoping this would start soon! I would love turquoise, but I wonder about a hammered yellow gold with a diamond in the middle? I'm not sure they will do a stone this yes given the difficulties of going to a shop and picking colours etc.


Ooooh that’s a fabulous idea!!! I bet something like that will happen in the future!


----------



## dilipalomino

jenaps said:


> Yey! I love these. I hope it’s a new color/stone!
> With matching earrings!


Yessss they seem pretty good about releasing new colors, I’m very curious about that myself.


----------



## dilipalomino

ilovefhf said:


> Also hoping for a new color/stone!


Haha leaning for this as well!


----------



## dilipalomino

lolakitten said:


> Omg turquoise pleeeeeeeese pretty please


Turquoise seems to be the popular choice!


----------



## Mimikins

Hoping for pink mop or a bright pink porcelain


----------



## nicole0612

mikimoto007 said:


> I was hoping this would start soon! I would love turquoise, but I wonder about a hammered yellow gold with a diamond in the middle? I'm not sure they will do a stone this yes given the difficulties of going to a shop and picking colours etc.


I think they made this in the past! I have the earrings version. I have also seen a 10 motif, and of course the ring version, so I am guessing there may have been a single pendant with a single diamond as well. Maybe they will release it again for 2021!


----------



## dilipalomino

Mimikins said:


> Hoping for pink mop or a bright pink porcelain


Oooh pink mop would be fabulous!


----------



## dilipalomino

nicole0612 said:


> I think they made this in the past! I have the earrings version. I have also seen a 10 motif, and of course the ring version, so I am guessing there may have been a single pendant with a single diamond as well. Maybe they will release it again for 2021!


I don’t think the hammered version was released as a holiday pendant as of yet?


----------



## Bisoux78

dilipalomino said:


> I would love for lapis to be revisited!!!


They just did Blue in 2019 so I highly doubt it. I would love Lapis though!


----------



## mikimoto007

nicole0612 said:


> I think they made this in the past! I have the earrings version. I have also seen a 10 motif, and of course the ring version, so I am guessing there may have been a single pendant with a single diamond as well. Maybe they will release it again for 2021!



Ah - I didn't realise they made this previously. In that case, they probably won't do it again, for the holiday pendant...


----------



## nicole0612

dilipalomino said:


> I don’t think the hammered version was released as a holiday pendant as of yet?


@dilipalomino @mikimoto007 It was not a holiday pendant, just a retired style, so no reason not to hope for it as a HP


----------



## jenaps

Here’s the past pendants that I believe a tpf member put together.


----------



## mikimoto007

Looking at the above, the one colour that's really missing is purple - although I have no idea what purple stone could be used. They did a mauve porcelain and pave set in Dubai right?


----------



## mikimoto007

nicole0612 said:


> @dilipalomino @mikimoto007 It was not a holiday pendant, just a retired style, so no reason not to hope for it as a HP



Thank you - I've never seen this piece, I must have a look.


----------



## glamourbag

I wish for something rose gold...maybe rose gold with diamond? Or a dream would be RG Guilloche but they just did WG Guilloche so that is very unlikely


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mikimoto007 said:


> Looking at the above, the one colour that's really missing is purple - although I have no idea what purple stone could be used. They did a mauve porcelain and pave set in Dubai right?


purple would be so pretty with the diamond!


----------



## vinotastic

Hmm if were skipping stones again this year, maybe a RG hammered version?  Since vintage is only readily available in YG hammered, a RG would be a nice alternative.  I dont think theyd do WG since it would be too similar to last years.


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> Looking at the above, the one colour that's really missing is purple - although I have no idea what purple stone could be used. They did a mauve porcelain and pave set in Dubai right?


Sugulite! I’ve heard they’ve done it in Alhambra in the past but I’ve still never seen it.  I’ve seen other things they’ve made out of sugulite.


----------



## bhurry

I was wondering when we would see this year’s thread for HP.  I would love a pink opal, pink mop or even a light kinda lilac color.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i’d love a jade pendant...maybe lavender jade?


----------



## celestial8

glamourbag said:


> I wish for something rose gold...maybe rose gold with diamond? Or a dream would be RG Guilloche but they just did WG Guilloche so that is very unlikely



I totally agree. I would love to see a rose gold Guilloche pendant but I do wonder how likely that would be considering last year‘s pendant was white gold Guilloche. I am hopefully it is released in the future because it would be stunning.

I personally would love anything rose gold this year!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> Sugulite! I’ve heard they’ve done it in Alhambra in the past but I’ve still never seen it.  I’ve seen other things they’ve made out of sugulite.



Oh my gosh, that is stunning! Such a great jewel tone. Praying for this in rose gold of yellow gold!


----------



## mikimoto007

celestial8 said:


> I totally agree. I would love to see a rose gold Guilloche pendant but I do wonder how likely that would be considering last year‘s pendant was white gold Guilloche. I am hopefully it is released in the future because it would be stunning.
> 
> I personally would love anything rose gold this year!



Did you see the secret pendants in rose gold guilloche? They're Magic size, but they are beautiful.


----------



## lolakitten

jenaps said:


> Sugulite! I’ve heard they’ve done it in Alhambra in the past but I’ve still never seen it.  I’ve seen other things they’ve made out of sugulite.


Oh wow, I just googled this and what a gorgeous colour! I saw it set in white with accent diamonds and  

Rock crystal in white would also be amazing.

I’m hoping for white gold, but I’ll be frank, that’s entirely driven by my obsession with my new perlee bracelet


----------



## Junkenpo

Rose gold, rose quartz!

if purple, charoite would be an interesting choice..

Iʻd like to see a wg/abalone option someday.


----------



## glamourbag

celestial8 said:


> I totally agree. I would love to see a rose gold Guilloche pendant but I do wonder how likely that would be considering last year‘s pendant was white gold Guilloche. I am hopefully it is released in the future because it would be stunning.
> 
> I personally would love anything rose gold this year!


100% agree. RG Guilloche is a slim chance but I am totally with you about anything RG!


----------



## dilipalomino

Bisoux78 said:


> They just did Blue in 2019 so I highly doubt it. I would love Lapis though!


Agreed that it’s highly unlikely T_T


----------



## dilipalomino

mikimoto007 said:


> Looking at the above, the one colour that's really missing is purple - although I have no idea what purple stone could be used. They did a mauve porcelain and pave set in Dubai right?


You’re right, purple is a color that’s clearly missing


----------



## AlexaKate

I hope they would do pink quartz ! Vca is lacking a pink stone in my opinion


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Any color stone that’s vibrant pleeeease !!


----------



## mikimoto007

lvjunkyxo said:


> Any color stone that’s vibrant pleeeease !!



Yes! We've had plenty of pale, pastel shades! Something bright!


----------



## Bisoux78

jenaps said:


> Sugulite! I’ve heard they’ve done it in Alhambra in the past but I’ve still never seen it.  I’ve seen other things they’ve made out of sugulite.


Oh myyy...Sugulite would be perfect! I would so be on board this year if they do such a saturated purple stone! 


			Google Image Result for https://astrokapoor.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sugilite.jpg


----------



## dilipalomino

Bisoux78 said:


> Oh myyy...Sugulite would be perfect! I would so be on board this year if they do such a saturated purple stone!
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://astrokapoor.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sugilite.jpg



oh wow that would be amaziiiing! Didn’t know such a stone existed


----------



## jenaps

dilipalomino said:


> oh wow that would be amaziiiing! Didn’t know such a stone existed





Bisoux78 said:


> Oh myyy...Sugulite would be perfect! I would so be on board this year if they do such a saturated purple stone!
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://astrokapoor.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sugilite.jpg


Here’s a van cleef owl in sugulite!


----------



## Glitterbomb

I am hoping for RG Guilloche or even YG Guilloche...it would be even more stunning with a diamond in the center.

Sugulite would be gorgeous too


----------



## smallfry

Mauve Sevres porcelain would be so amazing!


----------



## elle woods

Hi all, I'm a VCA newbie. When do the holiday pendants start being available for sale? Are they hard to get? I assume there are limited quantities.  Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

elle woods said:


> Hi all, I'm a VCA newbie. When do the holiday pendants start being available for sale? Are they hard to get? I assume there are limited quantities.  Thank you


These are indeed limited and depending on popularity of that particular year’s version, can sell out fast. I would highly suggest you get in touch with your nearest store/ SA and request to reserve one. You could always change your mind later if it doesn’t suit. I think they start taking names in July and it should be released end August/ early September if I am not wrong. We have no idea or intel on what it is at the moment.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

smallfry said:


> Mauve Sevres porcelain would be so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5103533


This is the purple I want! With the pretty little diamond in the center. Now I’m getting excited even though we have no clue.


----------



## jenaps

periogirl28 said:


> These are indeed limited and depending on popularity of that particular year’s version, can sell out fast. I would highly suggest you get in touch with your nearest store/ SA and request to reserve one. You could always change your mind later if it doesn’t suit. I think they start taking names in July and it should be released end August/ early September if I am not wrong. We have no idea or intel on what it is at the moment.


October 1st was the release date and I believe preorders were a week or two before that last year.


----------



## bhurry

smallfry said:


> Mauve Sevres porcelain would be so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5103533


This is gorgeous


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> Here’s a van cleef owl in sugulite!
> 
> View attachment 5103265



After seeing this, I will be devo if it isn't sugulite. So rich and vibrant.


----------



## periogirl28

jenaps said:


> October 1st was the release date and I believe preorders were a week or two before that last year.


Ah in my part of Asia, they started really early.


----------



## elle woods

periogirl28 said:


> Ah in my part of Asia, they started really early.


I actually did ask my SA after your replies (I'm in Canada ) and she mentioned the October 1 date as well. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## fashionelite

elle woods said:


> I actually did ask my SA after your replies (I'm in Canada ) and she mentioned the October 1 date as well. Thanks for all the info!


They’re not that hard to get. My first VCA purchase was the holiday pendant last year. I contacted an SA on the release date and bought it. They also  sell them online and sometimes have online gifts with purchase for the holidays. Last year they had a really nice flower arrangement.


----------



## elle woods

fashionelite said:


> They’re not that hard to get. My first VCA purchase was the holiday pendant last year. I contacted an SA on the release date and bought it. They also  sell them online and sometimes have online gifts with purchase for the holidays. Last year they had a really nice flower arrangement.


This is encouraging to hear. Thank you!

What is the price range of these holiday pendants?


----------



## fashionelite

elle woods said:


> This is encouraging to hear. Thank you!
> 
> What is the price range of these holiday pendants?


$3500-3800


----------



## Bisoux78

elle woods said:


> Hi all, I'm a VCA newbie. When do the holiday pendants start being available for sale? Are they hard to get? I assume there are limited quantities.  Thank you


They're not that hard to get...just aim to buy one right when it comes out. Do not wait till the end of November into December...that's when they get scarce because of the holiday season. I've never had a problem getting the 2 HP's that I own.


----------



## dilipalomino

lvjunkyxo said:


> Any color stone that’s vibrant pleeeease !!


Agree with vibrancy! Love big, bold colors- like my wine


----------



## dilipalomino

jenaps said:


> Here’s a van cleef owl in sugulite!
> 
> View attachment 5103265


That is just absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## chanelbee23

Anybody else holding for a rose gold guilloche


----------



## ilovefhf

chanelbee23 said:


> Anybody else holding for a rose gold guilloche


this would be so nice! but seems unlikely given last year was guilloche


----------



## rengb6

I’d like to see turquoise (not going to happen lol) or the lucky plum blossom with a diamond in the center. THAT would sell really well!


----------



## JewelryLover101

elle woods said:


> Hi all, I'm a VCA newbie. When do the holiday pendants start being available for sale? Are they hard to get? I assume there are limited quantities.  Thank you


There is usually no difficulty ordering the pendant online within the first month or so (at least in the US). If you wait until closer to December, that is when inventory starts dwindling.


----------



## cloee

elle woods said:


> This is encouraging to hear. Thank you!
> 
> What is the price range of these holiday pendants?


Around 4.5-5k CAD.


----------



## Pursi

How about rock crystal??? I missed out on that...and its been a hard year! Hahaha


----------



## mikimoto007

Pursi said:


> How about rock crystal??? I missed out on that...and its been a hard year! Hahaha



I can't see the rock crystal, I think they will keep that extremely limited.

I also was thinking the last porcelain pendant didn't sell very well so I wonder if they would do porcelain again...


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> I can't see the rock crystal, I think they will keep that extremely limited.
> 
> I also was thinking the last porcelain pendant didn't sell very well so I wonder if they would do porcelain again...


I think it didn’t sell very well because it was blue.  Everyone was blued out by that point.   The pink procelain was much more popular.
Not that I want procelain!  Although if it’s a fun color I would get it!  Someone mentioned in another thread that her SA said no more porcelain special orders are being approved and that VCA is looking for a new porcelain supplier. So if that SA is correct then maybe we won’t have a procelain pendant. Would love to hear if anyone has heard the same thing!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> I think it didn’t sell very well because it was blue.  Everyone was blued out by that point.   The pink procelain was much more popular.
> Not that I want procelain!  Although if it’s a fun color I would get it!  Someone mentioned in another thread that her SA said no more porcelain special orders are being approved and that VCA is looking for a new porcelain supplier. So if that SA is correct then maybe we won’t have a procelain pendant. Would love to hear if anyone has heard the same thing!



I think you could be right - more to do with the colour than the choice of material. After all, that shade of blue wasn't that far from blue agate right?

You're right, I remember reading that somewhere on the forum too. Honestly, the porcelain doesn't thrill me - I think because it's man-made, it's less special to me? But that said, I have no knowledge of how difficult it is to make this type of porcelain.


----------



## ilovefhf

i wonder if there is any chance it will be turquoise!


----------



## mikimoto007

ilovefhf said:


> i wonder if there is any chance it will be turquoise!



Honestly I think all turquoise is kept for high jewellery, repairs or extremely high priced pieces in the normal line..I don't think we will see turquoise a 'normal' setting i.e. A single station pendant, 5 motif bracelet. If it is released I it will be mixed with pave.


----------



## ilovefhf

mikimoto007 said:


> Honestly I think all turquoise is kept for high jewellery, repairs or extremely high priced pieces in the normal line..I don't think we will see turquoise a 'normal' setting i.e. A single station pendant, 5 motif bracelet. If it is released I it will be mixed with pave.


You're right. Hoping for a nice bright color!


----------



## mikimoto007

ilovefhf said:


> You're right. Hoping for a nice bright color!



I hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## BigAkoya

I think it's going to be WG grey MOP.  That's my vote.


----------



## ilovefhf

BigAkoya said:


> I think it's going to be WG grey MOP.  That's my vote.


Interesting, why’s that?


----------



## BigAkoya

ilovefhf said:


> Interesting, why’s that?


I looked at the chart of all past holiday pendants.  I do not think VCA will source and create a new stone given COVID (e.g. no one could travel the past year to source anything new).  I saw grey MOP only once in the chart.  Grey MOP is very popular now, and I think VCA is trying to push this stone.  YG is the maison's metal of choice for Alhambra, so no need to push YG.  RG sells itself today due to the current RG trend. That leaves WG!  Plus, I think the white metal trend will start up again now being the Roaring 20s!  Art Deco jewelry is already coming back.  Hence the 2020 Holiday Pendant was WG.  I think we will continue to see more WG with black/dark color stones.

So... WG grey MOP is my vote.  How's that for the logic?  Did that even make an ounce of sense?


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> I looked at the chart of all past holiday pendants.  I do not think VCA will source and create a new stone given COVID (e.g. no one could travel the past year to source anything new).  I saw grey MOP only once in the chart.  Grey MOP is very popular now, and I think VCA is trying to push this stone.  YG is the maison's metal of choice for Alhambra, so no need to push YG.  RG sells itself today due to the current RG trend. That leaves WG!  Plus, I think the white metal trend will start up again now being the Roaring 20s!  Art Deco jewelry is already coming back.  Hence the 2020 Holiday Pendant was WG.  I think we will continue to see more WG with black/dark color stones.
> 
> So... WG grey MOP is my vote.  How's that for the logic?  Did that even make an ounce of sense?



I like this thought process. I said before i wanted a bright stone, but GMOP would be beautiful. And the one with RG must have been one of the most popular holiday pendants.


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> I looked at the chart of all past holiday pendants.  I do not think VCA will source and create a new stone given COVID (e.g. no one could travel the past year to source anything new).  I saw grey MOP only once in the chart.  Grey MOP is very popular now, and I think VCA is trying to push this stone.  YG is the maison's metal of choice for Alhambra, so no need to push YG.  RG sells itself today due to the current RG trend. That leaves WG!  Plus, I think the white metal trend will start up again now being the Roaring 20s!  Art Deco jewelry is already coming back.  Hence the 2020 Holiday Pendant was WG.  I think we will continue to see more WG with black/dark color stones.
> 
> So... WG grey MOP is my vote.  How's that for the logic?  Did that even make an ounce of sense?



I love this thought process.  Apart from the guilloche, which art deco jewellery have you seen come back?  I am fond of all things art deco.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> I love this thought process.  Apart from the guilloche, which art deco jewellery have you seen come back?  I am fond of all things art deco.


I'm a big jewelry fan, and I am like you... I love Art Deco too!  My favorite combo is platinum, diamonds, black oynx, and emeralds. It's so classic art deco.  Boucheron just came out with an Art Deco line.  I'll be glad when the Millennial Pink trend is over.  I'm looking forward to the return of white metal... white gold, platinum!  More choices for white metal lovers!  

I think you and I have similar taste in jewelry.  It's not quite Art Deco, but Cartier recently advertised this Panthere WG pave oynx emerald as part of their new campaign.  I do not have any Panthere pieces as everytime I tried on Panthere, I thought it was too edgey (my look is not edgey, the look I go for is casual refined elegant, definitely not edgey, you will not catch me dead in studded leather biker boots   ).  But... I am in love with this bracelet, so next time I make a trip to visit VCA, I'm going to drop by Cartier.  Here is the link in case you might like it too. There are other versions of the Panthere bracelet.  And check out the Panthere tassle necklaces.  I love tassle necklaces, but I'm not yet convince Panthere is for me...it's too edgey... I'm not that chic... I'm a simple gal! Panthere is gorgeous to me though and the pave pieces are works of art:  
CRN6715617 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier

Here is the new Boucheron line.  They have a Noeud ring/pin, which looks similar to the VCA Ruban Secret Watch. 
Boucheron Is Making High Jewelry for All Genders - Boucheron's 2021 Art Deco High Jewelry (townandcountrymag.com)


----------



## Lien

I


BigAkoya said:


> I'm a big jewelry fan, and I am like you... I love Art Deco too!  My favorite combo is platinum, diamonds, black oynx, and emeralds. It's so classic art deco.  Boucheron just came out with an Art Deco line.  I'll be glad when the Millennial Pink trend is over.  I'm looking forward to the return of white metal... white gold, platinum!  More choices for white metal lovers!
> 
> I think you and I have similar taste in jewelry.  It's not quite Art Deco, but Cartier recently advertised this Panthere WG pave oynx emerald as part of their new campaign.  I do not have any Panthere pieces as everytime I tried on Panthere, I thought it was too edgey (my look is not edgey, the look I go for is casual refined elegant, definitely not edgey, you will not catch me dead in studded leather biker boots   ).  But... I am in love with this bracelet, so next time I make a trip to visit VCA, I'm going to drop by Cartier.  Here is the link in case you might like it too. There are other versions of the Panthere bracelet.  And check out the Panthere tassle necklaces.  I love tassle necklaces, but I'm not yet convince Panthere is for me...it's too edgey... I'm not that chic... I'm a simple gal! Panthere is gorgeous to me though and the pave pieces are works of art:
> CRN6715617 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
> 
> Here is the new Boucheron line.  They have a Noeud ring/pin, which looks similar to the VCA Ruban Secret Watch.
> Boucheron Is Making High Jewelry for All Genders - Boucheron's 2021 Art Deco High Jewelry (townandcountrymag.com)




I love Cartier though I must say I am not a huge fan of the Panthere...not sure why.  It def looks lovely on other people but not on me for some reason.

I've never tried Boucheron but will check it out.

All the stones you listed - diamonds, emeralds, onyx/black ceramic - are those that I love too.  I never buy anything according to trends though, just make sure I buy what I think suits me and what I fall in love with.


----------



## lynne_ross

I will only buy if pink or purple. So hoping for that


----------



## elle woods

lynne_ross said:


> I will only buy if pink or purple. So hoping for that


Me too! But also kind of hoping it's something I won't like since my jewelry wishlist seems to be neverending


----------



## Olivia2021

How hard is it to get the holiday pendant? Do they usually sell out immediately after release?


----------



## ShoooSh

Olivia2021 said:


> How hard is it to get the holiday pendant? Do they usually sell out immediately after release?


it depends on the popularity but in general they tend to stay for sometime


----------



## Bisoux78

lynne_ross said:


> I will only buy if pink or purple. So hoping for that


I'm not a pink person but I'm all in for the purple!


----------



## ckoala

jenaps said:


> Here’s the past pendants that I believe a tpf member put together.
> 
> View attachment 5099903


Great summary 

I noticed they haven't done a Chalcedony version, no hammered gold, or if they were to deviate completely - a lucky butterfly version?


----------



## jenaps

ckoala said:


> Great summary
> 
> I noticed they haven't done a Chalcedony version, no hammered gold, or if they were to deviate completely - a lucky butterfly version?


Yea, they haven’t done tigers eye either.  And no blue agate but most likely the blue serves means they won’t do that.  If it’s any stone currently in production I will not get it.  I hope it’s something different!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> Yea, they haven’t done tigers eye either.  And no blue agate but most likely the blue serves means they won’t do that.  If it’s any stone currently in production I will not get it.  I hope it’s something different!


I’m guessing they won’t do Tiger’s Eye since Red Bull’s Eye was just a few years ago and so similar.


----------



## ilovefhf

When will we find out? Hoping for pink!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Anyone think it’ll be another Guilloche but in rose gold? I wouldn’t be surprised but would really prefer a true purple  .


----------



## celestial8

nycmamaofone said:


> Anyone think it’ll be another Guilloche but in rose gold? I wouldn’t be surprised but would really prefer a true purple  .



I would absolutely love to see guilloche in rose gold but I think it’s unlikely given last year’s holiday pendant was guilloche. Who knows though? We might be in for a surprise!


----------



## 336

I’m hoping for anything GMOP. Or a malachite leaf! Or a star. Lol it will be funny to read these when it’s actually announced


----------



## Stella0925

Still dreaming of the raspberry pink porcelain!


----------



## chanelbee23

nycmamaofone said:


> Anyone think it’ll be another Guilloche but in rose gold? I wouldn’t be surprised but would really prefer a true purple  .


I would love this


----------



## kimber418

I hope not....
PLEASE no more Guilloche for Holiday Pendant.  We have one and I like it but it is not my favorite.  I hardly ever wear it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dare I say it?  I'm kinda over vintage Alhambra pendants.  I would not mind a magic size (no diamond) or even a non-Alhambra pendant?  A new design of a frivole or perlee pendant?  Yeah, I know.  Not holding my breath...


----------



## EpiFanatic

chanelbee23 said:


> I would love this


Ok, yes, THAT would be fabulous, a purple with WG.


----------



## lolakitten

336 said:


> I’m hoping for anything GMOP. Or a malachite leaf! Or a star. Lol it will be funny to read these when it’s actually announced


A star!!! Please a star!! (In turquoise!) 
I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## Pursi

Maybe a ladybug?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Pursi said:


> Maybe a ladybug?


I'm happy for those who love this new motif, and I hope they come out with one for the line, but please NO for a holiday pendant.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

highly unlikely, but a solid gold small frivole pendant would be nice!


----------



## chanelbee23

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> highly unlikely, but a solid gold small frivole pendant would be nice!


What do you mean by solid gold? Isnt that what the small frivole already is?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Having recently fallen in love with VCA I would absolutely love a purple pendant! Like a lavender but i’m not sure what stone that would be


----------



## rengb6

GucciGoneWild said:


> Having recently fallen in love with VCA I would absolutely love a purple pendant! Like a lavender but i’m not sure what stone that would be



Lavender jade would be perfect!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

chanelbee23 said:


> What do you mean by solid gold? Isnt that what the small frivole already is?


the small frivole pendant is only offered in pave, i meant solid gold as in the mirror finish!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> the small frivole pendant is only offered in pave, i meant solid gold as in the mirror finish!


Oh I see!  A mini frivole in gold.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Green chalcedony would be gorgeous. Or a bright coral.  Not even sure if that is possible. …sigh…


----------



## chanelbee23

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> the small frivole pendant is only offered in pave, i meant solid gold as in the mirror finish!


Oh I see! Yes that would be lovely!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Green chalcedony would be gorgeous. Or a bright coral.  Not even sure if that is possible. …sigh…


+100000000000000000
How many zeros can I add?!


----------



## Pursi

Are holiday pendants slightly longer than the regular ones? Like 1/4 inch?


----------



## kimber418

GucciGoneWild said:


> Having recently fallen in love with VCA I would absolutely love a purple pendant! Like a lavender but i’m not sure what stone that would be


I think it would have to be porcelain and the porcelain pendants are never really that popular.


----------



## Glitterbomb

kimber418 said:


> I think it would have to be porcelain and the porcelain pendants are never really that popular.



The pink porcelain pendant from 2015 was and still is very popular, from what I've seen


----------



## mikimoto007

kimber418 said:


> I think it would have to be porcelain and the porcelain pendants are never really that popular.



Jenaps suggested sugulite for a purple stone, and VCA have used it before.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

mikimoto007 said:


> Jenaps suggested sugulite for a purple stone, and VCA have used it before.


Good to know! So my hope will go on for now. Even a mid-deep purple as that’s royal or lavender would be so dainty and delicate.


----------



## mikimoto007

GucciGoneWild said:


> Good to know! So my hope will go on for now. Even a mid-deep purple as that’s royal or lavender would be so dainty and delicate.



Agreed! Would be so pretty. I wonder how far in advance the holiday pendant is planned?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

mikimoto007 said:


> Agreed! Would be so pretty. I wonder how far in advance the holiday pendant is planned?


That’s a good question, my thinking is likely pretty early! Is it usually released worldwide? I could ask my SA but she is in Europe. I’m supposed to head into an NYC boutique to get something before a wedding so I’ll try to get any info


----------



## Frivole88

I asked my NYC SA last week any info about the holiday pendant but he said they don't know anything about it yet.


----------



## nicole0612

kristinlorraine said:


> I asked my NYC SA last week any info about the holiday pendant but he said they don't know anything about it yet.


It will definitely be posted here before your SA knows/can share anything!


----------



## mikimoto007

GucciGoneWild said:


> That’s a good question, my thinking is likely pretty early! Is it usually released worldwide? I could ask my SA but she is in Europe. I’m supposed to head into an NYC boutique to get something before a wedding so I’ll try to get any info



That's what I thought! I mean to buy up stones and have them ready to purchase by 1 October....they must know what they're doing by now, right?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

mikimoto007 said:


> That's what I thought! I mean to buy up stones and have them ready to purchase by 1 October....they must know what they're doing by now, right?


Exactly!  Something tells me it’s like Apple where they’ve already made the iPhone 12 but only release the iPhone 11....if that makes sense lol. And the promo? That must be done months in advance and go through edits/approvals. The highest levels probably know but I don’t think SA’s find out until August/September


----------



## Frivole88

I’m dreaming for a yg raspberry porcelain or turquoise or jade but I’m dreaming the impossible


----------



## mikimoto007

GucciGoneWild said:


> Exactly!  Something tells me it’s like Apple where they’ve already made the iPhone 12 but only release the iPhone 11....if that makes sense lol. And the promo? That must be done months in advance and go through edits/approvals. The highest levels probably know but I don’t think SA’s find out until August/September



Yeah, it's funny though because there must be lots of people making the jewellery who obviously know but don't say!


----------



## elle woods

I find that tpf members tend to have the inside scoop much earlier than the SAs do! Can't wait to find out what it is!


----------



## BigAkoya

elle woods said:


> I find that tpf members tend to have the inside scoop much earlier than the SAs do! Can't wait to find out what it is!


By the way, love your username!  I just watched Legally Blonde again and loved every second of it!  I need to watch Legally Blonde 2 again.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I really hope it’s turquoise in white gold-probably unlikely since 2020 was white gold but a girl can hope!


----------



## lolakitten

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> I really hope it’s turquoise in white gold-probably unlikely since 2020 was white gold but a girl can hope!


This is my #1 wish!!


----------



## Han_B

Is anyone aware of the 2015 pink sevres coming in two variations of pink? I found one on a resellers market and contemplating getting it, but it looks lighter than the ones I have generally seen. Is there a lighter version. I thought porcelain always comes in the same color because it is man-made.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Han_B said:


> Is anyone aware of the 2015 pink sevres coming in two variations of pink? I found one on a resellers market and contemplating getting it, but it looks lighter than the ones I have generally seen. Is there a lighter version. I thought porcelain always comes in the same color because it is man-made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126128


FYI.  Be very careful of resellers.


----------



## Han_B

EpiFanatic said:


> FYI.  Be very careful of resellers.


Yes, I am being extra investigative, always wanted the pink porcelain, clarifying if there are variations in the porcelain


----------



## EpiFanatic

Han_B said:


> Yes, I am being extra investigative, always wanted the pink porcelain, clarifying if there are variations in the porcelain


There are no variations in certificates of authenticity. Take that as you will.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> There are no variations in certificates of authenticity. Take that as you will.


Agree


----------



## Han_B

EpiFanatic said:


> There are no variations in certificates of authenticity. Take that as you will.


Thank you


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

EpiFanatic said:


> There are no variations in certificates of authenticity. Take that as you will.


Love your response! So witty and yet cryptic enough.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Love your response! So witty and yet cryptic enough.


Thank you. I know we should not comment on authenticity so I hope I haven’t broken the rules yet communicated sufficiently.


----------



## sherrysi

I'm interested in getting into the VCA world this year, maybe a small necklace or bracelet. But perhaps I'll wait and see what the colour of the holiday pendant is this year. 

Do you guys think this is a good starting point?


----------



## mikimoto007

sherrysi said:


> I'm interested in getting into the VCA world this year, maybe a small necklace or bracelet. But perhaps I'll wait and see what the colour of the holiday pendant is this year.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good starting point?



I started with the VCA holiday pendant from last year. Really it depends on what catches your eye and what you have to have immediately.


----------



## BigAkoya

sherrysi said:


> I'm interested in getting into the VCA world this year, maybe a small necklace or bracelet. But perhaps I'll wait and see what the colour of the holiday pendant is this year.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good starting point?


Unless you really really love the holiday pendant concept, I personally would get a piece from the regular line as your first VCA.  You will know for sure you love it, and you can also match it with other pieces.  Some people collect holiday pendants, and there is a lot of hype and discussion around it which might make a person feel it's the "it" pendant to buy.  I have also seen people sell their holiday pendant shortly after purchase at a slight loss with comments like "rarely worn" or "decided it was not for me".  Those were probably impulse buys.  For me, the holiday pendant is not a piece that interests me.  Ironically, what I don't like about it is the diamond in the center.  I think that diamond dot takes away from the pureness of an all stone motif.  That's just me and something to think about for a different perspective.

If you are new to VCA, you will read a lot of hype about certain pieces.  Buy a piece only because you love it, not because of the hype or that it's limited.

If you love something now such as a 5 motif bracelet or the classic MOP, oynx, carnelian pendant, I would get it now.  You can then build on your collection.

The great thing about VCA is that their collection is very buildable.  You do not need to get everything at the same time.  This allows you to think, dream about, and plan the pieces you want.

To me, at the end of the day, there is nothing like a classic piece.
Good luck to you!  And congratulations on your soon to be first VCA piece!


----------



## sherrysi

BigAkoya said:


> Unless you really really love the holiday pendant concept, I personally would get a piece from the regular line as your first VCA.  You will know for sure you love it, and you can also match it with other pieces.  Some people collect holiday pendants, and there is a lot of hype and discussion around it which might make a person feel it's the "it" pendant to buy.  I have also seen people sell their holiday pendant shortly after purchase at a slight loss with comments like "rarely worn" or "decided it was not for me".  Those were probably impulse buys.  For me, the holiday pendant is not a piece that interests me.  Ironically, what I don't like about it is the diamond in the center.  I think that diamond dot takes away from the pureness of an all stone motif.  That's just me and something to think about for a different perspective.
> 
> If you are new to VCA, you will read a lot of hype about certain pieces.  Buy a piece only because you love it, not because of the hype or that it's limited.
> 
> If you love something now such as a 5 motif bracelet or the classic MOP, oynx, carnelian pendant, I would get it now.  You can then build on your collection.
> 
> The great thing about VCA is that their collection is very buildable.  You do not need to get everything at the same time.  This allows you to think, dream about, and plan the pieces you want.
> 
> To me, at the end of the day, there is nothing like a classic piece.
> Good luck to you!  And congratulations on your soon to be first VCA piece!


Thank you for sharing your insights! Very helpful  I was thinking on getting a regular carnelian Alhambra pendant first (second favourite would be MOP), and see how much I like the style.

Didn't pay much thought about the diamond in the centre before, but now you've mentioned it...


----------



## GucciGoneWild

sherrysi said:


> I'm interested in getting into the VCA world this year, maybe a small necklace or bracelet. But perhaps I'll wait and see what the colour of the holiday pendant is this year.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good starting point?


 I think it depends on what you’ll wear the most.  Also depending on where you are there may be a wait list for certain colors so I would look into that, see if there is a wait and then if there is you can always start with the holiday pendant (if you end up liking the combination) Which colors/stones are you drawn to?


----------



## sherrysi

GucciGoneWild said:


> I think it depends on what you’ll wear the most.  Also depending on where you are there may be a wait list for certain colors so I would look into that, see if there is a wait and then if there is you can always start with the holiday pendant (if you end up liking the combination) Which colors/stones are you drawn to?


My current ranking goes from carnelian -> MOP -> malachite, very traditional no? lol

I guess the holiday pendant is more tempting if the stone is something not part of the regular line? If it's just one of the regular stones with one diamond in it, then perhaps no...


----------



## BigAkoya

sherrysi said:


> Thank you for sharing your insights! Very helpful  I was thinking on getting a regular carnelian Alhambra pendant first (second favourite would be MOP), and see how much I like the style.
> 
> Didn't pay much thought about the diamond in the centre before, but now you've mentioned it...


I think you'll love the carnelian or MOP.  Carnelian will pop, MOP will light up and glow. Win win!  
Yes on that tiny diamond dot in the center of the motif.  Some people, including me, find it takes away from the beauty of stone, so check it out first.  You can look at a ring and see if you like the dot.  The Vintage Alhambra rings have that diamond dot.  It completely changes the design to me, and of course, it's preference. 

If you like a pop of color, the carnelian is gorgeous.  The red really pops!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

sherrysi said:


> My current ranking goes from carnelian -> MOP -> malachite, very traditional no? lol
> 
> I guess if the holiday pendant is more tempting if the stone is something not part of the regular line? If it's just one of the regular stones with one diamond in it, then perhaps no...


I think carnelian is more available than MOP and malachite right now (someone pls correct me if I’m wrong in this thinking).  Since we’re in July and will likely know the make up of the holiday pendant by October or so, I would wait and see what you’re drawn to more.  I don’t think any of the pieces are “I desperately must have it” for you right now so maybe just take your time to be sure.  However I do agree with other posters in that a lot of people return or sell the HP or they wait for it and are turned off by the combo VCA decides on.  And remember, people will start buying holiday gifts/presents for themselves closer to the holidays so stock may be even more limited at that time.

If you start day dreaming about the carnelian or find yourself always going to the VCA website I would go for that first! Plus it’s a classic color IMO and can be worn with a lot (:


----------



## sherrysi

Thank you both very much for sharing! I think I'm gonna sit on it and wait for a while. Like *GucciGoneWild *said, I don't feel the 'desperate to have it' emotion yet.

But if I do get one, I will certainly report back here!


----------



## kimber418

sherrysi said:


> I'm interested in getting into the VCA world this year, maybe a small necklace or bracelet. But perhaps I'll wait and see what the colour of the holiday pendant is this year.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good starting point?



I personally think the Holiday Pendant would be an awesome first piece for new collector of VCA.   Depending on the stone color. (if you love it) of course.   It is a collector piece and a great piece to start your VCA adventure with.   I am a longtime VCA collector and I love my Holiday pendants.  I wear one almost every day!    On the same note a bracelet would be an awesome first VCA piece also.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you. I know we should not comment on authenticity so I hope I haven’t broken the rules yet communicated sufficiently.


Being the resident curmudgeon on this particular rule, I have nothing but applause for you.


----------



## SouthTampa

BigAkoya said:


> Unless you really really love the holiday pendant concept, I personally would get a piece from the regular line as your first VCA.  You will know for sure you love it, and you can also match it with other pieces.  Some people collect holiday pendants, and there is a lot of hype and discussion around it which might make a person feel it's the "it" pendant to buy.  I have also seen people sell their holiday pendant shortly after purchase at a slight loss with comments like "rarely worn" or "decided it was not for me".  Those were probably impulse buys.  For me, the holiday pendant is not a piece that interests me.  Ironically, what I don't like about it is the diamond in the center.  I think that diamond dot takes away from the pureness of an all stone motif.  That's just me and something to think about for a different perspective.
> 
> If you are new to VCA, you will read a lot of hype about certain pieces.  Buy a piece only because you love it, not because of the hype or that it's limited.
> 
> If you love something now such as a 5 motif bracelet or the classic MOP, oynx, carnelian pendant, I would get it now.  You can then build on your collection.
> 
> The great thing about VCA is that their collection is very buildable.  You do not need to get everything at the same time.  This allows you to think, dream about, and plan the pieces you want.
> 
> To me, at the end of the day, there is nothing like a classic piece.
> Good luck to you!  And congratulations on your soon to be first VCA piece!


You are truly the jewelry whisperer.    I love your detailed responses and thoughtful replies.    It also helps that I agree with you 99% of the time!    The diamond is also why I am not drawn to the holiday pendants.   In addition I adore platinum and white gold.     I have yet to step a toe into the VCA world, but that day is coming .   I mainly own vintage pieces, mainly from the art deco period.   But I love filigree work and that is why VCA is drawing me to the dark side.    I am ashamed at how much I have spent on Chanel costume necklaces and brooches.   I am selling part of my Chanel collection to fund diamond studs and VCA.     Please keep your replies coming.


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> You are truly the jewelry whisperer.    I love your detailed responses and thoughtful replies.    It also helps that I agree with you 99% of the time!    The diamond is also why I am not drawn to the holiday pendants.   In addition I adore platinum and white gold.     I have yet to step a toe into the VCA world, but that day is coming .   I mainly own vintage pieces, mainly from the art deco period.   But I love filigree work and that is why VCA is drawing me to the dark side.    I am ashamed at how much I have spent on Chanel costume necklaces and brooches.   I am selling part of my Chanel collection to fund diamond studs and VCA.     Please keep your replies coming.


Thank you so much for the kind words.  You made my day.  I am glad some of my posts are helpful (sometimes I think I write posts that are too long winded).  

I am like you too.. I love platinum, white gold, and Art Deco.  Art Deco is coming back. After all, we are in the 20s!  
Looking forward to seeing your first VCA piece!  All VCA is so lovely.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Unless you really really love the holiday pendant concept, I personally would get a piece from the regular line as your first VCA.  You will know for sure you love it, and you can also match it with other pieces.  Some people collect holiday pendants, and there is a lot of hype and discussion around it which might make a person feel it's the "it" pendant to buy.  I have also seen people sell their holiday pendant shortly after purchase at a slight loss with comments like "rarely worn" or "decided it was not for me".  Those were probably impulse buys.  For me, the holiday pendant is not a piece that interests me.  Ironically, what I don't like about it is the diamond in the center.  I think that diamond dot takes away from the pureness of an all stone motif.  That's just me and something to think about for a different perspective.
> 
> If you are new to VCA, you will read a lot of hype about certain pieces.  Buy a piece only because you love it, not because of the hype or that it's limited.
> 
> If you love something now such as a 5 motif bracelet or the classic MOP, oynx, carnelian pendant, I would get it now.  You can then build on your collection.
> 
> The great thing about VCA is that their collection is very buildable.  You do not need to get everything at the same time.  This allows you to think, dream about, and plan the pieces you want.
> 
> To me, at the end of the day, there is nothing like a classic piece.
> Good luck to you!  And congratulations on your soon to be first VCA piece!


This advice would have been very helpful to me.  I thought I would love and wear the holiday pendant, but it turns out I don't really wear Alhambra pendants, and it took me buying 3 of them to figure that out and accept that reality.  I bought 3 holiday pendants but don't really wear them.  However, it totally depends on the person.  Without trying them though, I would not have known.  Still, I reserve the right to get another holiday pendant that I don't wear.  LOL!


----------



## Bisoux78

EpiFanatic said:


> Dare I say it?  I'm kinda over vintage Alhambra pendants.  I would not mind a magic size (no diamond) or even a non-Alhambra pendant?  A new design of a frivole or perlee pendant?  Yeah, I know.  Not holding my breath...



So agree! A Magic size or even a slightly bigger size than the original vintage alhambra (i.e, the L.E Japan and Paris pendants) would be amazing.


----------



## sjofaye

I'm new to VCA and I'm super excited to see the holiday pendants. I loved the Spring ladybug ones that they released this year so I'm even more excited to see what they'll have for the holiday collection this year! 

Is the holiday pendants usually the guilloché style?
I started looking into VCA after seeing someone post a video about their 2020 holiday guilloché pendant in white gold and instantly fell in love!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sjofaye said:


> I'm new to VCA and I'm super excited to see the holiday pendants. I loved the Spring ladybug ones that they released this year so I'm even more excited to see what they'll have for the holiday collection this year!
> 
> Is the holiday pendants usually the guilloché style?
> I started looking into VCA after seeing someone post a video about their 2020 holiday guilloché pendant in white gold and instantly fell in love!


No, not usually.  2020 was the first year, as the guilloche came out in 2020.  (Some one please correct me if I am wrong.)


----------



## EpiFanatic

So I saw this stunning stone while watch shopping today.  Apparently, it's black aventurine, which actually looks like a midnight blue that sparkles!    But I doubt they will use another dark stone since onyx wasn't that long ago.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> So I saw this stunning stone while watch shopping today.  Apparently, it's black aventurine, which actually looks like a midnight blue that sparkles!    But I doubt they will use another dark stone since onyx wasn't that long ago.
> 
> View attachment 5128214


i think they use this stone in the midnight planetarium watch!


----------



## sjofaye

EpiFanatic said:


> No, not usually.  2020 was the first year, as the guilloche came out in 2020.  (Some one please correct me if I am wrong.)


Ahhh I see! Thanks!!  Can't wait to see this years piece!


----------



## mikimoto007

EpiFanatic said:


> So I saw this stunning stone while watch shopping today.  Apparently, it's black aventurine, which actually looks like a midnight blue that sparkles!    But I doubt they will use another dark stone since onyx wasn't that long ago.
> 
> View attachment 5128214



Can you imagine alternated with pave? Stunning. Would love to see this as a holiday pendant.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mikimoto007 said:


> Can you imagine alternated with pave? Stunning. Would love to see this as a holiday pendant.


Oh yeah!  Alternating WG pave…. Stop. You’re making me drool just imagining it. I’m seeing visions that will never come to fruition.  Wait a WG magic size with no diamond.


----------



## pinkrose398

pink mop pink mop pink mop!!! that's my wish hahaha


----------



## whitedollx

Something in pink or purple will have me drooling (:


----------



## ilovefhf

whitedollx said:


> Something in pink or purple will have me drooling (:


Is there any chance of pink again give we had pink porcelain a few years ago though?


----------



## jenaps

ilovefhf said:


> Is there any chance of pink again give we had pink porcelain a few years ago though?


They did recently release the pink MOP sweet watch.  I saw one with a very deep pink hue.  So that could be possible!


----------



## celestial8

I spoke to my SA yesterday who said that last year, she and the other SAs in the boutique guessed that the holiday pendant would be pink mother of pearl but of course it actually turned out to be white gold guilloche. I wonder if it could be pink mother of pearl this year...


----------



## nicole0612

celestial8 said:


> I spoke to my SA yesterday who said that last year, she and the other SAs in the boutique guessed that the holiday pendant would be pink mother of pearl but of course it actually turned out to be white gold guilloche. I wonder if it could be pink mother of pearl this year...


I think that would be very popular. For the last 5 years, only one year has been a non-neutral color, so I would hope for a fun and brighter color this year. Though on the other hand, I don’t wear the single pendants I already have, so maybe I should wish for a stone I won’t be tempted to purchase anyway!


----------



## mikimoto007

I think pink mop is very likely. I'm not a fan, but that's no bad thing.
Plenty else on the wish list!


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> I think pink mop is very likely. I'm not a fan, but that's no bad thing.
> Plenty else on the wish list!


Agreed, sounds like it is a likely choice.
I’m not a fan either, but I have other necklaces on my wish list, I just want to know what this will be so I can plan accordingly!


----------



## mikimoto007

lolakitten said:


> Agreed, sounds like it is a likely choice.
> I’m not a fan either, but I have other necklaces on my wish list, I just want to know what this will be so I can plan accordingly!



Totally agree, I just want to know so I can pounce on something else! It's usually known by early September right?


----------



## opensesame

I wish for onyx white gold version! I can see myself wearing it everyday.


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> Totally agree, I just want to know so I can pounce on something else! It's usually known by early September right?


September 18th according to last years thread.


----------



## periogirl28

Pink MoP for the Holiday pendant might possibly be the reason recent SO requests were denied. VCA is saving raw material for the orders.


----------



## nycmamaofone

periogirl28 said:


> Pink MoP for the Holiday pendant might possibly be the reason recent SO requests were denied. VCA is saving raw material for the orders.


Somebody on FB said that it might be pink too. Do you have some special intel?


----------



## periogirl28

nycmamaofone said:


> Somebody on FB said that it might be pink too. Do you have some special intel?


Who me? Nah.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

periogirl28 said:


> Pink MoP for the Holiday pendant might possibly be the reason recent SO requests were denied. VCA is saving raw material for the orders.


I would LOVE that!! If it’s in set in yellow gold that would be amazing, but I feel like they’ll do WG, which would also be gorgeous and fresh


----------



## periogirl28

GucciGoneWild said:


> I would LOVE that!! If it’s in set in yellow gold that would be amazing, but I feel like they’ll do WG, which would also be gorgeous and fresh


I dunno, the Pink MoP watch was in Rose Gold.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

periogirl28 said:


> I dunno, the Pink MoP watch was in Rose Gold.


Now THAT would be 100% a must have as a pendant! Giving me hope


----------



## jenaps

GucciGoneWild said:


> Now THAT would be 100% a must have as a pendant! Giving me hope


Yea I would guess pink mother of Pearl with rose gold.  That’s my guess!  It’s not what I want.  (Although I would probably get it) But that’s what I’m guessing it will be!

We will know in two months!


----------



## celestial8

I imagine pink mother of pearl in rose gold would be beautiful!    I hear VCA has done pink mop before. I wonder what it looks like.


----------



## jenaps

celestial8 said:


> I imagine pink mother of pearl in rose gold would be beautiful!    I hear VCA has done pink mop before. I wonder what it looks like.





I’ve seen it a bit darker.  But this is the watch.


----------



## celestial8

jenaps said:


> View attachment 5141296
> 
> I’ve seen it a bit darker.  But this is the watch.



Wow, that is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I LOVE the pink mop rose gold combination personally. I would definitely consider the holiday pendant if it is in this stone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I've heard (from my SA) that pink MOP is not *that* pink. I have a watch with a PMOP face which is very pink - VCA PMOP is more like pink-tinged.


----------



## fashionelite

I really hope it’s pink because I’m still sad I missed out on the pink porcelain  I called every store in my country in 2015 and it was completely sold out.


----------



## chiaoapple

Notorious Pink said:


> I've heard (from my SA) that pink MOP is not *that* pink. I have a watch with a PMOP face which is very pink - VCA PMOP is more like pink-tinged.
> 
> View attachment 5142004


Yes, exactly! My friend was all set to buy the pink MOP watch when she heard about it, but when we saw in person the pink was a bit too subtle for her.


----------



## mikimoto007

Notorious Pink said:


> I've heard (from my SA) that pink MOP is not *that* pink. I have a watch with a PMOP face which is very pink - VCA PMOP is more like pink-tinged.
> 
> View attachment 5142004



I've heard this too, which is why it would be an outright no in my book. I feel the same way about the yellow mop. I like a more saturated colour.


----------



## Bisoux78

opensesame said:


> I wish for onyx white gold version! I can see myself wearing it everyday.


Wasn't there an Onyx in WG limited edition necklace exclusive to the NYC flagship store?


----------



## opensesame

Bisoux78 said:


> Wasn't there an Onyx in WG limited edition necklace exclusive to the NYC flagship store?



Really? I totally missed out


----------



## lolakitten

Bisoux78 said:


> Wasn't there an Onyx in WG limited edition necklace exclusive to the NYC flagship store?


Oh that sounds gorgeous!
I would love WG/onyx, but I’m guessing that’s highly unlikely for this year.


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> I've heard this too, which is why it would be an outright no in my book. I feel the same way about the yellow mop. I like a more saturated colour.


Hopefully they are saving the really pink ones!  The yellow mother of Pearl came in a variety of yellows.


----------



## mikimoto007

Bisoux78 said:


> Wasn't there an Onyx in WG limited edition necklace exclusive to the NYC flagship store?



I thought that was the Magic size or the inbetween size?


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> Hopefully they are saving the really pink ones!  The yellow mother of Pearl came in a variety of yellows.



Ah okay! I should have realised some were more yellow than others! Hopefully the super pink ones have been saved.


----------



## Bisoux78

mikimoto007 said:


> I thought that was the Magic size or the inbetween size?


Ah yes...same size as the Paris and Ginza edition necklace. Slightly bigger than the Vintage size but not as big as the Magic. I think I've only seen one or two pictures of it...I mostly see the Ginza and Paris ones online.


----------



## mikimoto007

Bisoux78 said:


> Ah yes...same size as the Paris and Ginza edition necklace. Slightly bigger than the Vintage size but not as big as the Magic. I think I've only seen one or two pictures of it...I mostly see the Ginza and Paris ones online.


 Yes, it's funny the NYC one doesn't get the same attention. I think there's HK as well.


----------



## smallfry

mikimoto007 said:


> Yes, it's funny the NYC one doesn't get the same attention. I think there's HK as well.



Yes, the Hong Kong Prince edition, it's Carnelian.


----------



## Bisoux78

mikimoto007 said:


> Yes, it's funny the NYC one doesn't get the same attention. I think there's HK as well.


TBH, I think it's because the combo of Onyx with WG is too harsh...almost uninviting. For me, Onyx looks best with either YG or RG.


----------



## Hantan83

Hope it’s ok to ask this - Does anyone know what the holiday pendant retails at (either USD or Euros)?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Hantan83 said:


> Hope it’s ok to ask this - Does anyone know what the holiday pendant retails at (either USD or Euros)?


It depends but I think around USD 3k range.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hantan83 said:


> Hope it’s ok to ask this - Does anyone know what the holiday pendant retails at (either USD or Euros)?


The 2020 was $3850 USD, excluding tax.


----------



## Anin96

How many months would the holiday pendant be available?  Does anyone recall the time frame for the 2020 one?


----------



## Bisoux78

Anin96 said:


> How many months would the holiday pendant be available?  Does anyone recall the time frame for the 2020 one?


You won't have much trouble getting one the first few weeks that it comes out...the closer it gets to Christmas, it starts to become harder because of the gift giving season. Anytime after January, it's pretty scarce.


----------



## chiaoapple

Anin96 said:


> How many months would the holiday pendant be available?  Does anyone recall the time frame for the 2020 one?


I think it’s pretty much a “while supplies lasts” situation. I don’t believe they are taken off shelves once a particular date hits, as I have seen last year’s WG guilloche being sold after February. 
It’s always possible if you have a helpful SA, for them to try sourcing globally for any remaining stock from the most recent year. You never know!


----------



## cromagnon

Hello ladies. Hope you’re doing well. So in regards to holiday pendant, I keep my fingers crossed for a turquoise version. However, I’d be also tempted with pink MOP.


----------



## Anin96

Bisoux78 said:


> You won't have much trouble getting one the first few weeks that it comes out...the closer it gets to Christmas, it starts to become harder because of the gift giving season. Anytime after January, it's pretty scarce.


Thank you, helps to know the window to decide and plan.


----------



## minami

I seriously want a turquoise or pink mop too and my bday is in October


----------



## hxw5218

I would love to see a pink mop too! Tho I really wish they could bring back lapis, that dark blue tone is just perfect  My sa guessed it would be rose gold guilloche, but I'm not very excited about that since I already own the yellow gold version, and they are not that much of a difference IMO. plus I also doubt that they would make guilloche two years in a row.


----------



## jenaps

Hmmm - from the current lines they haven’t yet done chalcedony, tiger’s eye, blue agate (although this is so close to blue serves) or hammered gold.  So those are possibilities.  But I hope it’s a new stone!


----------



## Frivole88

I'm okay with chalcedony but in yg or rg. I think it will be pretty for a holiday pendant.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> Hmmm - from the current lines they haven’t yet done chalcedony, tiger’s eye, blue agate (although this is so close to blue serves) or hammered gold.  So those are possibilities.  But I hope it’s a new stone!


Though 2017 was Red Bull’s eye, which is very similar to Tiger’s eye. Maybe it will be chalcedony, but that would be WG 2 years in a row. If they did chalcedony in YG or RG I would actually buy the HP again this year, which says a lot coming from me because I really don’t wear any of my vintage pendants other than workhorse pave.


----------



## kleinen_sparkle

I wish it is Turquoise in White gold.


----------



## Bisoux78

kristinlorraine said:


> I'm okay with chalcedony but in yg or rg. I think it will be pretty for a holiday pendant.


Chalcedony in YG would be great but I doubt it's the choice for this year. It's a hit or miss stone because of its translucency. 
I would love to see a Magic size HP this year! Doesn't matter which stone they pick as long as it's in Magic.


----------



## chiaoapple

jenaps said:


> Hmmm - from the current lines they haven’t yet done chalcedony, tiger’s eye, blue agate (although this is so close to blue serves) or hammered gold.  So those are possibilities.  But I hope it’s a new stone!


I thought 2019 was blue agate? My friend got one, or am I confusing it with blue severs?


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> I thought 2019 was blue agate? My friend got one, or am I confusing it with blue severs?


Yes, it was blue porcelain.


----------



## jenaps

Bisoux78 said:


> Chalcedony in YG would be great but I doubt it's the choice for this year. It's a hit or miss stone because of its translucency.
> I would love to see a Magic size HP this year! Doesn't matter which stone they pick as long as it's in Magic.


Carnelian is translucent and they did that as a holiday pendant.


----------



## Bisoux78

jenaps said:


> Carnelian is translucent and they did that as a holiday pendant.


It's not as translucent as Chalcedony. I have both and the Carnelian stays uniformly the same on top of whatever color shirt you wear. The Chalcedony looks different on every skin tone and takes on a different hue depending on your top.


----------



## jenaps

Bisoux78 said:


> It's not as translucent as Chalcedony. I have both and the Carnelian stays uniformly the same on top of whatever color shirt you wear. The Chalcedony looks different on every skin tone and takes on a different hue depending on your top.


Yea but the back of the holiday pendants are  solid gold so it wouldn’t change.


----------



## Lvgirl71

nycmamaofone said:


> It depends but I think around USD 3k range.


Usually close to $4k in USA.


----------



## Bisoux78

jenaps said:


> Yea but the back of the holiday pendants are  solid gold so it wouldn’t change.


Ah, that is true! Forgot about the gold backing.


----------



## kimber418

Bisoux78 said:


> Wasn't there an Onyx in WG limited edition necklace exclusive to the NYC flagship store?


Yes there was an Onyx in WG -It was limited edition and I think it was a little larger Vintage alhambra.....I may be wrong.
I did not purchase it and I regret I did not as I love the combo.


----------



## kimber418

cromagnon said:


> Hello ladies. Hope you’re doing well. So in regards to holiday pendant, I keep my fingers crossed for a turquoise version. However, I’d be also tempted with pink MOP.


Pink MOP was already a holiday pendant or maybe that was pink MOP....


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> Pink MOP was already a holiday pendant or maybe that was pink MOP....


Pink porcelain, white/gold/grey MOP previously


----------



## park56

mikimoto007 said:


> Looking at the above, the one colour that's really missing is purple - although I have no idea what purple stone could be used. They did a mauve porcelain and pave set in Dubai right?


Sigh...I would love that mauve porcelain


----------



## JewelryLover101

kimber418 said:


> Yes there was an Onyx in WG -It was limited edition and I think it was a little larger Vintage alhambra.....I may be wrong.
> I did not purchase it and I regret I did not as I love the combo.


There was a "smaller" magic size onyx and white gold pendant that was exclusive to the NYC Flagship boutique in recognition of their remodeling/reopening. It came out a few years ago. I think there is still the larger/standard magic size onyx and white gold necklace that is available exclusively at that boutique (this is the longer necklace, not pendant).


----------



## mikimoto007

park56 said:


> Sigh...I would love that mauve porcelain



The mauve is pretty but once I saw the sugulite, only that will do for purple for me.


----------



## roxytangerine

Are there photos of all the past holiday designs?


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> Here’s the past pendants that I believe a tpf member put together.
> 
> View attachment 5099903


@roxytangerine


----------



## nicole0612

roxytangerine said:


> Are there photos of all the past holiday designs?


I linked a post for you with the past pendants.


----------



## ciennatam

This is exciting!


----------



## Frivole88

My guess this years pendant will be in RG since vca is releasing some limited pieces in RG.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lol, anything “confirmed” by Pb just means she got the info from someone else.
Not that it’s bad info, just that they aren’t the source.


----------



## sjofaye

Does this mean they won’t have a single pendant released like last year or does VCA announce more as the time goes on leading up to the release? TIA! ☺️


----------



## JewelryLover101

sjofaye said:


> Does this mean they won’t have a single pendant released like last year or does VCA announce more as the time goes on leading up to the release? TIA! ☺


The carnelian release is separate from the holiday pendant (really nothing to do with it, just another limited release). The holiday pendant always releases in October.


----------



## sjofaye

JewelryLover101 said:


> The carnelian release is separate from the holiday pendant (really nothing to do with it, just another limited release). The holiday pendant always releases in October.


Oh I see! Thanks for letting me know ☺️! Can’t wait to see the holiday pendant!


----------



## Bisoux78

Just came back from Shorthills Mall VCA and the SA’s told me that they have a good feeling it’s not going to be a stone this year but all gold like last year. They’re telling me it’s probably going to be the Rose Gold Guilloche! 
*keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## nicole0612

Bisoux78 said:


> Just came back from Shorthills Mall VCA and the SA’s told me that they have a good feeling it’s not going to be a stone this year but all gold like last year. They’re telling me it’s probably going to be the Rose Gold Guilloche!
> *keeping fingers crossed*



I was thinking the same. At first I wondered if it was too similar to last year’s offering, but there are several factors that make it reasonably likely, in my opinion.

1) Last year’s guilloche was popular
2) RG (vs WG) would keep the price point similar despite the price increase since last year’s HP (likely under $4k usd is a sweet spot for these one-off items).
3) The production of RG guilloche for the upcoming RG guilloche/carnelian line; I strongly suspect RG guilloche will be part of the main line soon.
4) Holding off on YG guilloche HP to pacify those who already purchased the YG guilloche single pendant without the diamond, as it would be frustrating to those clients I imagine. 
5) Similarly to last year, with travel restricted and boutique access still limited in many areas, a metal piece vs stone has the advantage of not needing to compare shades of color in person.


----------



## Frivole88

I was also told (but not 100% accurate) it’s going to be pink gold for this year. It’s either pink mop or pink guilloche/hammered.


----------



## jenaps

Bisoux78 said:


> Just came back from Shorthills Mall VCA and the SA’s told me that they have a good feeling it’s not going to be a stone this year but all gold like last year. They’re telling me it’s probably going to be the Rose Gold Guilloche!
> *keeping fingers crossed*


Interesting to hear the SAs thoughts! I’d be happy for the people that didn’t like the white gold one!  And my wallet would be happy beacuse I would pass. I could possibly be swayed if it had a pink sapphire instead of the diamond though.

However, I can’t imagine them just doing guilloche again after last year.  I always enjoy this guessing game every year though.  We should know in about a month!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Bisoux78 said:


> Just came back from Shorthills Mall VCA and the SA’s told me that they have a good feeling it’s not going to be a stone this year but all gold like last year. They’re telling me it’s probably going to be the Rose Gold Guilloche!
> *keeping fingers crossed*


I don't think they would repeat the Guilloche again, but I heard it's something Pink for this year! I wouldn't mind it being a pink guilloche but I have doubts it will be, especially with gold prices being as high.


----------



## Bisoux78

jenaps said:


> Interesting to hear the SAs thoughts!
> However, I can’t imagine them just doing guilloche again after last year.  I always enjoy this guessing game every year though.  We should know in about a month!



I think they’re factoring in the Pandemic and how an all gold HP is easier to buy sight unseen (like last year).
I’d be tempted to complete my set (I own the YG and WG Guilloche pendants)…I’d need to see some pics first of how it looks on others then I’ll go into the boutique to see for myself.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

in line with the rg + solid gold ideas, perhaps it’ll be a mirror finish rose gold frivole? it’ll be just gold but not a repeat of guilloche


----------



## fashionelite

Oh no. I hope it’s not rg guilloche  I’m not a wg girl but I bought last years pendant because I prefer solid gold over stones. This will make me feel bad for not waiting a year


----------



## Bisoux78

fashionelite said:


> Oh no. I hope it’s not rg guilloche  I’m not a wg girl but I bought last years pendant because I prefer solid gold over stones. This will make me feel bad for not waiting a year


So get this one and sell last years pendant if WG is really not your cup of tea. The WG Guilloche is fetching above market prices right now on the preloved market.


----------



## ciennatam

Yes definitely sell it so others who really want the wg pendant can have it!! I missed it last year. I finally bought one from an ig reseller and im loving it!! It costed me 8300sgd though. A bit pricey but I think it’s worth it


----------



## lynne_ross

ciennatam said:


> Yes definitely sell it so others who really want the wg pendant can have it!! I missed it last year. I finally bought one from an ig reseller and im loving it!! It costed me 8300sgd though. A bit pricey but I think it’s worth it


Looks beautiful. Do you mind me asking which ig reseller you used? I am in HK and always looking for new IG resellers.


----------



## louise_elouise

kristinlorraine said:


> I was also told (but not 100% accurate) it’s going to be pink gold for this year. It’s either pink mop or pink guilloche/hammered.


Eeeeee if it’s pink gold guilloche, I might HAVE to get it


----------



## meridian

Pink gold + guilloche + diamond + limited edition. Sign me up if that’s what it turns out to be!


----------



## ciennatam

lynne_ross said:


> Looks beautiful. Do you mind me asking which ig reseller you used? I am in HK and always looking for new IG resellers.


that.collection


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Awwww man I hope it’s not RG guilloche because I already have it and prefer it without the stone in the center.  Still hoping for something pink but a stone!


----------



## celestial8

I have the white gold guilloche holiday pendant but if they release rose gold guilloche I will be very tempted!   I honestly think a hammered gold holiday pendant would look stunning too.


----------



## ciennatam

I want a pink mop with diamond in the centre


----------



## ilovefhf

Has anyone heard more news? Hoping for pink!


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## minami

I tried to look at HP for the last 8 or 10 years, seems like almost every stone has been done? But I think not chalcedony, blue agate ? I wonder if it would be a stone currently not in the collections hmm


----------



## mikimoto007

minami said:


> I tried to look at HP for the last 8 or 10 years, seems like almost every stone has been done? But I think not chalcedony, blue agate ? I wonder if it would be a stone currently not in the collections hmm



I think that's probably right. You did blue porcelain 2 years ago I think and it wasn't popular, so I imagine there's hesitancy about about agate. 

I think they'll do an all metal HP this year, due to difficulties in sourcing new stones due to covid and customers visiting stores - all metal will be easier as they should be identical.


----------



## DreamsPortal

Dreaming about a pink option; preferably a pink mop


----------



## minami

mikimoto007 said:


> I think that's probably right. You did blue porcelain 2 years ago I think and it wasn't popular, so I imagine there's hesitancy about about agate.
> 
> I think they'll do an all metal HP this year, due to difficulties in sourcing new stones due to covid and customers visiting stores - all metal will be easier as they should be identical.


They did the WG guilloche last year though so maybe a hammered? Hmmm


----------



## Bisoux78

minami said:


> They did the WG guilloche last year though so maybe a hammered? Hmmm


I'm hoping for Guilloche over Hammered. There's more complexity to it that captures the eye.


----------



## mikimoto007

minami said:


> They did the WG guilloche last year though so maybe a hammered? Hmmm



Yep, I thought hammered initially, I thought 2 guilloches in 2 years won't happen, but there's a lot of buzz now about rg guilloche.

What about a white gold hammered pendant? An I right that one doesn't exist? Only in pave? But then two white golds in a row....


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> Yep, I thought hammered initially, I thought 2 guilloches in 2 years won't happen, but there's a lot of buzz now about rg guilloche.
> 
> What about a white gold hammered pendant? An I right that one doesn't exist? Only in pave? But then two white golds in a row....


I would LOVE a wg hammered please please please!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Not sure if this has been posted but it is one of the new pieces:


----------



## bhurry

Not sure I would like another guilloche, really hoping it’s something different this year


----------



## opensesame

minami said:


> I tried to look at HP for the last 8 or 10 years, seems like almost every stone has been done? But I think not chalcedony, blue agate ? I wonder if it would be a stone currently not in the collections hmm



I think they might do same stone with different metal. It would be dreamy if they did jadeite, but or something unique.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Maybe they will create holiday pendent from this collection, same as 2008


----------



## periogirl28

Just messaged my SA, he refuses to give any updates.


----------



## fashionelite

oops wrong thread


----------



## jenaps

periogirl28 said:


> Just messaged my SA, he refuses to give any updates.


Oh does he know!  I wonder if any SAs know already!  It’s getting close.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Do you know when it will be revealed?


----------



## hab818

[QUO


Obsessed_girl said:


> View attachment 5175409
> 
> 
> Maybe they will create holiday pendent from this collection, same as 2008



would love this! Have these earrings, they're GORGEOUS and I get compliments on them all the time


----------



## Obsessed_girl

hab818 said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> would love this! Have these earrings, they're GORGEOUS and I get compliments on them all the time


 Yah very nice earring, do you think it will fit 2 years old baby girl , i haven't seen them yet , it is very hard to get to the mall in these days due to covid


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## jsmile

Last year I think pictures started coming out in the second week of September so we are still a little bit early. Hopefully soon!


----------



## jenayb

Obsessed_girl said:


> View attachment 5175409
> 
> 
> Maybe they will create holiday pendent from this collection, same as 2008



This is actually a very good guess! Remains to be seen - I would imagine we'll start to hear rumours and finally have confirmation by EOM September.


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaywins said:


> This is actually a very good guess! Remains to be seen - I would imagine we'll start to hear rumours and finally have confirmation by EOM September.



Only thing that makes me doubt this is, is that the plum blossoms seems so spring/summer to me....not the type of thing I would buy in Oct/Nov - but I think this would be a really beautiful piece.


----------



## Ylesiya

Had a chat to my SA: he said he really really does not think new LE 2021 will be pink MOP and PG. He said there is a real shortage of this stone and just not enough to procure minimum amount of pendants to meet the demand for the holiday season.


----------



## sjofaye

Ylesiya said:


> Had a chat to my SA: he said he really really does not think new LE 2021 will be pink MOP and PG. He said there is a real shortage of this stone and just not enough to procure minimum amount of pendants to meet the demand for the holiday season.


That is such an interesting perspective.  There are shortages everywhere for everything so I wouldn’t be surprised. That sucks though I was looking forward to a pink MOP


----------



## ciennatam

sjofaye said:


> That is such an interesting perspective.  There are shortages everywhere for everything so I wouldn’t be surprised. That sucks though I was looking forward to a pink MOP


Same i’m so hoping for pink mother of Pearl


----------



## Ylesiya

Yes there also was a chat about pink porcelain which is also being massively refused for SOs. Shortage of PMOP is understandable as this is a natural product and hard to cultivate, this is why many people are frustrated due to "what's the problem with porcelain - just make it!"
However, like everything with VCA, nothing is simple  My understanding there is also a special vendor for the porcelain clovers located in France and they were also affected by COVID like everyone else, so VCA themselves do not have enough of it.
Don't know about others, but I feel even white MOP is not so iridescent these days like it was before.


----------



## jenaps

This is making the guess that it’s going to be solid gold seem more true.


----------



## Ylesiya

Wrong thread


----------



## Obsessed_girl

i asked two SA and said stone this year


----------



## Obsessed_girl

If i were a designer in VCA i will think about the competitors.   Well , Marli is coming this year and it has been popular recently.  So  they have nice stone such as chalcedony , green agate , green gade , pink coral , pink opal , red agate ,  white agate , amythest . 
these are most popular stone in jewellery.


----------



## Yodabest

Obsessed_girl said:


> i asked two SA and said stone this year



Boooo I was liking the idea of rose gold either guilloche or hammered gold, with the diamond in center. 


The problem with the stones is year to year they look pretty similar. That’s fine if you’re a collector but otherwise they always look quite similar to the holiday pendant I already have.


----------



## jenaps

Obsessed_girl said:


> i asked two SA and said stone this year


So the SAs know something!  It’s September! We got confirmation mid September last year I believe!


----------



## Icyjade

Obsessed_girl said:


> i asked two SA and said stone this year



Will it be YG or WG do you know?


----------



## minami

I still hope that it would be chalcedony or a purple stone (amethyst?) !!


----------



## Skylover

I still hope for a pink mop


----------



## sjofaye

jenaps said:


> So the SAs know something!  It’s September! We got confirmation mid September last year I believe!


My SA said we should know by mid to end of September!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m actually hoping it’s not a purple stone because then it will be really, really hard for me to say no LOL!!


----------



## Lizziemama

Same here lol 





nycmamaofone said:


> I’m actually hoping it’s not a purple stone because then it will be really, really hard for me to say no LOL!!


----------



## jenaps

sjofaye said:


> My SA said we should know by mid to end of September!


End of Sept!  Release date has always been Oct 1st I hope they don’t make us wait that long!!! I want to know now!


----------



## vinotastic

SUCH SUSPENSE!!

I'm pretty sure I am going to skip the HP this year, but I want to know !!!


----------



## mikimoto007

vinotastic said:


> SUCH SUSPENSE!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I am going to skip the HP this year, but I want to know !!!



Me too! I don't think I'll buy it, but the anticipation!

Fingers crossed I don't like it.


----------



## elle woods

mikimoto007 said:


> Me too! I don't think I'll buy it, but the anticipation!
> 
> Fingers crossed I don't like it.


Me too. I hope it's totally not my style


----------



## Bursting_pink

It's already Sept 2nd, We're going to find out any day now!!


----------



## sjofaye

jenaps said:


> End of Sept!  Release date has always been Oct 1st I hope they don’t make us wait that long!!! I want to know now!


Can't wait!! It'll be my first HP so I'm hoping its something I like!!


----------



## celestial8

Everyone saying they hope they don’t like the holiday pendant is making me laugh because I feel the same way.  If it is anything rose gold will leave me so tempted but I’m trying to skip this year!


----------



## roadm0vie

It would be really beautiful if it is Opal with diamond in the middle.


----------



## Alena21

The easiest way for VCA HP is RG guilloche and my... haven't they gone the easiest and the least creative way for the past few years even before Covid began.... I'm a bit guilloched-out at this point.
A stone combo would be refreshing.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> The easiest way for VCA HP is RG guilloche and my... haven't they gone the easiest and the least creative way for the past few years even before Covid began.... I'm a bit guilloched-out at this point.
> A stone combo would be refreshing.



To continue the musing, here is a fun idea; they could make earrings again and offer RG diamond guilloche earrings along with the pendant. I don’t think it would happen, but that would be something worth our interest.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> To continue the musing, here is a fun idea; they could make earrings again and offer RG diamond guilloche earrings along with the pendant. I don’t think it would happen, but that would be something worth our interest.


With the RG  guilloche  /Carnelian I alike you highly doubt this


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> With the RG  guilloche  /Carnelian I alike you highly doubt this


But the only piece I didn’t get was the earrings, so it would be so convenient for me


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> But the only piece I didn’t get was the earrings, so it would be so convenient for me


I hear you!
 I also didn't get the earrings since I have the TE/ Carnelian and the TE is so gold and shiny there is no big difference on the ears tbh. I actually advise for pple to get the TE/Carnelian instead the RG /Carnelian. It is the better combo.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I hear you!
> I also didn't get the earrings since I have the TE/ Carnelian and the TE is so gold and shiny there is no big difference on the ears tbh. I actually advise for pple to get the TE/Carnelian instead the RG /Carnelian. It is the better combo.


It does get difficult as time goes on, new offerings can be repetitive with what we already own.


----------



## vinotastic

celestial8 said:


> Everyone saying they hope they don’t like the holiday pendant is making me laugh because I feel the same way.  If it is anything rose gold will leave me so tempted but I’m trying to skip this year!



I know we are a funny bunch!  Pray for us all!


----------



## lucky7355

Alena21 said:


> I hear you!
> I also didn't get the earrings since I have the TE/ Carnelian and the TE is so gold and shiny there is no big difference on the ears tbh. I actually advise for pple to get the TE/Carnelian instead the RG /Carnelian. It is the better combo.



What does TE stand for? I haven’t been able to figure it out but I’m sure it’s something obvious.


----------



## jenaps

lucky7355 said:


> What does TE stand for? I haven’t been able to figure it out but I’m sure it’s something obvious.


Tigers eye


----------



## Alena21

lucky7355 said:


> What does TE stand for? I haven’t been able to figure it out but I’m sure it’s something obvious.


Tiger eye


----------



## jwilli

I was in the Zürich store yesterday and no clues from them either.
My guess is hammered yellow gold With a diamond. Gold price is low versus 1 year ago and I think they can pump this design out without too many errors unlike when they are handling stones (cracking, gaps etc).


----------



## lucky7355

minami said:


> I still hope that it would be chalcedony or a purple stone (amethyst?) !!



It’s not the holiday pendant but I saw this Dubai Mall Edition 20 motif diamond and mauve Sèvres porcelain alhambra pop up and it’s gorgeous. It’s like a pastel purple. Perhaps they’ll draw some inspiration from this at some point? 









						Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## minami

lucky7355 said:


> It’s not the holiday pendant but I saw this Dubai Mall Edition 20 motif diamond and mauve Sèvres porcelain alhambra pop up and it’s gorgeous. It’s like a pastel purple. Perhaps they’ll draw some inspiration from this at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185354


Oh gosh this is sooo pretty !


----------



## lolakitten

Oh my gosh I would looooove this in white gold.


----------



## Bisoux78

lucky7355 said:


> It’s not the holiday pendant but I saw this Dubai Mall Edition 20 motif diamond and mauve Sèvres porcelain alhambra pop up and it’s gorgeous. It’s like a pastel purple. Perhaps they’ll draw some inspiration from this at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185354



Be still my heart!!! I would sooo get the HP if this was the stone this year.


----------



## ShoooSh

lucky7355 said:


> It’s not the holiday pendant but I saw this Dubai Mall Edition 20 motif diamond and mauve Sèvres porcelain alhambra pop up and it’s gorgeous. It’s like a pastel purple. Perhaps they’ll draw some inspiration from this at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185354


I think this was released 4-5 years ago upon a certain celebration at DM Store (Ladies please correct me if im wrong)


----------



## VCAforever

Good morning all….has anyone heard any news of what the stone possible is?

I’ve been buying the holiday pendant for the last few years and it’s never been this late in knowing. This is the first time  we’ve got this far approaching Oct that we have no clue whatsoever and I’m dying to know!


----------



## lilpikachu

VCAforever said:


> Good morning all….has anyone heard any news of what the stone possible is?
> 
> I’ve been buying the holiday pendant for the last few years and it’s never been this late in knowing. This is the first time  we’ve got this far approaching Oct that we have no clue whatsoever and I’m dying to know!


No updates so far! Hopefully someone gets intel soon


----------



## VCAforever

lilpikachu said:


> No updates so far! Hopefully someone gets intel soon


 I’ll have to keep everything crossed then


----------



## mikimoto007

VCAforever said:


> Good morning all….has anyone heard any news of what the stone possible is?
> 
> I’ve been buying the holiday pendant for the last few years and it’s never been this late in knowing. This is the first time  we’ve got this far approaching Oct that we have no clue whatsoever and I’m dying to know!



Really? I thought we didn't usually find out until late September. Wow, they've really kept it under wraps this year.....what if there isn't one?


----------



## A.Stone

lucky7355 said:


> It’s not the holiday pendant but I saw this Dubai Mall Edition 20 motif diamond and mauve Sèvres porcelain alhambra pop up and it’s gorgeous. It’s like a pastel purple. Perhaps they’ll draw some inspiration from this at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185354


Hmmm…interesting. I’ve heard something similar… RG + purple porcelain, perhaps?


----------



## badgersmommy

Someone posted on the FB VCA group about it being violet ceramic and rose gold. The info came from her SA in Taiwan. How exciting!


----------



## vanessa_karie

badgersmommy said:


> Someone posted on the FB VCA group about it being violet ceramic and rose gold. The info came from her SA in Taiwan. How exciting!


 
WOW!! Thank you for this, would love to see some pics!


----------



## mikimoto007

badgersmommy said:


> Someone posted on the FB VCA group about it being violet ceramic and rose gold. The info came from her SA in Taiwan. How exciting!



Ah man......that sounds stunning.....so much for our theory on porcelain being hard to source.....is ceramic the same as porcelain?


----------



## lucky7355

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah man......that sounds stunning.....so much for our theory on porcelain being hard to source.....is ceramic the same as porcelain?



Both would be manufactured but I think it’s going to depend on what kind of ceramic they might use. 

I know when comparing tiles for a floor/backsplash, porcelain tile is considered a specialized version of ceramic tile and denser/less porous than ceramic but then you also have the ceramic they use to match watches that’s virtually scratch proof and will look brand new for years to come.


----------



## jenaps

VCAforever said:


> Good morning all….has anyone heard any news of what the stone possible is?
> 
> I’ve been buying the holiday pendant for the last few years and it’s never been this late in knowing. This is the first time  we’ve got this far approaching Oct that we have no clue whatsoever and I’m dying to know!



last year we found out middle of September.



badgersmommy said:


> Someone posted on the FB VCA group about it being violet ceramic and rose gold. The info came from her SA in Taiwan. How exciting!



ahhhhh purple!!! I will have to get it if it’s true!!


----------



## SugarMama

jenaps said:


> last year we found out middle of September.
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhh purple!!! I will have to get it if it’s true!!


Count me in too!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Cant wait for pix to start appearing!!


----------



## minami

Please count me in purple ❤️❤️


----------



## south-of-france

Does ceramic imply that we can shower with it etc.?


----------



## lolakitten

Omg 
I love purple. I don’t wear rose gold anymore though.
Ahhhhhh what to do


----------



## Glitterbomb

Purple & rose gold is my DREAM combo!! I'm so excited for this!!


----------



## lucky7355

south-of-france said:


> Does ceramic imply that we can shower with it etc.?



It will depend on the type of ceramic and how it’s made. If it’s like the ceramic watches that are basically unscratchable, yes.


----------



## fashionelite

lucky7355 said:


> It will depend on the type of ceramic and how it’s made. If it’s like the ceramic watches that are basically unscratchable, yes.


The person said it’s sevres porcelain. If it’s a cute lilac shade, I’ll have to get it. I still regret not getting the pink one


----------



## smallfry

lolakitten said:


> Omg
> I love purple. I don’t wear rose gold anymore though.
> Ahhhhhh what to do


I think you’ll need to make an exception, haha!  I’m so excited for this combo, I really hope we have good intel!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

YESSSSS been waiting for purple from van cleef for years!!!! OMG


----------



## susan08

I'm so excited to see the intel!! I love purple but a little hesitate about human made ceramic considering the high price point......

why don't they use Chalcedony?


----------



## MyDogTink

fashionelite said:


> not


Same regret about not getting the pink.

I’m thinking they would use lilac porcelain to mimic lavender jade. Other jewelry  houses have lavender jade. I think Buccellati.


----------



## susan08

this is dubai limited edition in mauve Sèvres porcelain with yellow gold. is that gonna be similar to this one but rose gold?


----------



## bhurry

susan08 said:


> View attachment 5190013
> 
> 
> this is dubai limited edition in mauve Sèvres porcelain with yellow gold. is that gonna be similar to this one but rose gold?


Wow, this would be amazing if it is the HP.


----------



## mikimoto007

susan08 said:


> View attachment 5190013
> 
> 
> this is dubai limited edition in mauve Sèvres porcelain with yellow gold. is that gonna be similar to this one but rose gold?



We don't know yet if it's the same shade. I wonder if the word mauve was used?

I don't love lilac, I'd prefer a jewel-toned bright purple, but happily for me that means I won't be tempted!


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> We don't know yet if it's the same shade. I wonder if the word mauve was used?
> 
> I don't love lilac, I'd prefer a jewel-toned bright purple, but happily for me that means I won't be tempted!


I hope it’s very purple and not too dark.  I don’t like how the Vendôme Edition appears black in some light. Gosh I’m so excited to hear more!


----------



## cd0867

Wow crossing my fingers that it’ll be a lilac shade (since it’s one of my favorite colors) ❤️. I’m still regretting for not getting the last year’s HP so hopefully this year’s pendant will make up for it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Wow, I’ve been sticking to only rose gold recently, so I’ll be over the moon if it’s a pretty lavender shade also!


----------



## vanessa_karie

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow, I’ve been sticking to only rose gold recently, so I’ll be over the moon if it’s a pretty lavender shade also!



Same here, just too exciting


----------



## sherrysi

Wow, if it's a real purple and not blue-ish, I will definitely get one!


----------



## Lizziemama

My SA said every year it was said to be a purple stone but it turned out not the case.


----------



## cd0867

Lizziemama said:


> My SA said every year it was said to be a purple stone but it turned out not the case.


Hopefully this year will be the one


----------



## mikimoto007

Lizziemama said:


> My SA said every year it was said to be a purple stone but it turned out not the case.



Purple is long overdue to be fair...


----------



## Yodabest

I may be alone on this but I’m finding the purple rumor disappointing….


----------



## nycmamaofone

I absolutely love purple but I don’t know if it would be an easy color to style on a regular basis. What do you think?


----------



## glamourbag

PC1984 said:


> I may be alone on this but I’m finding the purple rumor disappointing….


You aren't alone. I too will not follow through for the very reason @nycmamaofone mentioned. I do not yet have a jewelry wardrobe large enough where purple would be warranted to bring home.


----------



## Yodabest

glamourbag said:


> You aren't alone. I too will not follow through for the very reason @nycmamaofone mentioned. I do not yet have a jewelry wardrobe large enough where purple would be warranted to bring home.



Also, ceramic? Meh. Hopefully this is just a rumor.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Lizziemama said:


> My SA said every year it was said to be a purple stone but it turned out not the case.


This…every year there is speculation on purple. Maybe this year it will actually be true, but I’m not getting my hopes up


----------



## ProShopper1

PC1984 said:


> I may be alone on this but I’m finding the purple rumor disappointing….





PC1984 said:


> Also, ceramic? Meh. Hopefully this is just a rumor.



I think I’d be happier if it was going to be amethyst. This may be an unpopular opinion but I’m not spending $$$ on ceramic or porcelain.

I personally would also prefer yellow or white gold over rose.


----------



## rengb6

ProShopper1 said:


> I think I’d be happier if it was going to be amethyst. This may be an unpopular opinion but I’m not spending $$$ on ceramic or porcelain.
> 
> I personally would also prefer yellow or white gold over rose.



I agree. As much as I would LOVE a lavender pendant, I can’t pay VCA money for the same material that a toilet is made out of. Now if they made it out of purple jade…


----------



## nycmamaofone

ProShopper1 said:


> I think I’d be happier if it was going to be amethyst. This may be an unpopular opinion but I’m not spending $$$ on ceramic or porcelain.
> 
> I personally would also prefer yellow or white gold over rose.


I feel like amethyst is an easier color to style than lavender. And I agree about the material making a difference.


----------



## jenaps

That’s why I didn’t get the 2015 pink serves or the raspberry one because they were porcelain and I wish I would have now.  The stones they use are low cost anyway.

I actually also tend to add matching items to my wardrobe after I make a jewelry purchase! Like when I got malachite earrings.

I guess it depends on the shade of purple. Has there been a second confirmation of it being purple?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

At first I had the same feeling about only wanting natural stones for the healing properties, price, etc. However, my first porcelain purchase was the blue sevres 2019 holiday pendant and let me tell you I absolutely love it and wear it everyday no problems. Its looks a million times better in person and looks exactly the same since the first day I bought it. Vibrant, bright beautiful and looks like a natural stone. Many compliments of people asking what "stone" it is. My only regret is not getting porcelain sooner.


----------



## cd0867

I


lvjunkyxo said:


> At first I had the same feeling about only wanting natural stones for the healing properties, price, etc. However, my first porcelain purchase was the blue sevres 2019 holiday pendant and let me tell you I absolutely love it and wear it everyday no problems. Its looks a million times better in person and looks exactly the same since the first day I bought it. Vibrant, bright beautiful and looks like a natural stone. Many compliments of people asking what "stone" it is. My only regret is not getting porcelain sooner.


I have the same necklace too and I agree it’s very hard wearing. I’ve worn it quite a lot and it still looks just as new. Given that factor I would say it was money well spent for me even though it’s quite expensive for what it’s made of.


----------



## sjofaye

rengb6 said:


> I agree. As much as I would LOVE a lavender pendant, I can’t pay VCA money for the same material that a toilet is made out of. Now if they made it out of purple jade…


That is hilarious. The positive side of this is that you know your VCA necklace will be as tough and hard wearing as a toilet. 

And agreed, purple jade would just be gorgeous. Jade is very significant in my culture and I grew up wearing jades so if they come out with something made in purple jade!? I will be all over it!! Omgsh


----------



## mikimoto007

lvjunkyxo said:


> At first I had the same feeling about only wanting natural stones for the healing properties, price, etc. However, my first porcelain purchase was the blue sevres 2019 holiday pendant and let me tell you I absolutely love it and wear it everyday no problems. Its looks a million times better in person and looks exactly the same since the first day I bought it. Vibrant, bright beautiful and looks like a natural stone. Many compliments of people asking what "stone" it is. My only regret is not getting porcelain sooner.



Does porcelain vary in shade, or is it consistent throughout?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

mikimoto007 said:


> Does porcelain vary in shade, or is it consistent throughout?


Very slight differences in shade. Also heres the link from Van Cleef's website showing how its made  Quite a lengthy and intricate process https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...alhambra-collection-in-sevres-porcelain-.html


----------



## mikimoto007

lvjunkyxo said:


> Very slight differences in shade. Also heres the link from Van Cleef's website showing how its made  Quite a lengthy and intricate process https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...alhambra-collection-in-sevres-porcelain-.html



Thank you! Very interesting...hopefully it will be a safe buy if people can't get to boutiques.


----------



## marbella8

lvjunkyxo said:


> At first I had the same feeling about only wanting natural stones for the healing properties, price, etc. However, my first porcelain purchase was the blue sevres 2019 holiday pendant and let me tell you I absolutely love it and wear it everyday no problems. Its looks a million times better in person and looks exactly the same since the first day I bought it. Vibrant, bright beautiful and looks like a natural stone. Many compliments of people asking what "stone" it is. My only regret is not getting porcelain sooner.



I also used to think it was ridiculous to pay a lot for porcelain, but then I got this necklace. I have this necklace too, as well as the turquoise that’s so highly-sought after. I don’t wear the turquoise since getting the turquoise replaced, I’m afraid it’ll get darker, but the porcelain is amazing, I can wear it in the shower, daily, no issues, and frankly it may even cost more to make the porcelain pieces than many stones VCA uses that not only are not precious stones, but not even semi-precious stones.


----------



## JewelryLover101

jenaps said:


> That’s why I didn’t get the 2015 pink serves or the raspberry one because they were porcelain and I wish I would have now.  The stones they use are low cost anyway.
> 
> I actually also tend to add matching items to my wardrobe after I make a jewelry purchase! Like when I got malachite earrings.
> 
> I guess it depends on the shade of purple. Has there been a second confirmation of it being purple?


I agree 100% with this. The ”stones” they use are not top notch. Mother of pearl can be found in bath tiles just like porcelain. I could understand if the difference was say sapphire vs. porcelain, but we are talking pretty low cost stones here.


----------



## baghagg

JewelryLover101 said:


> but we are talking pretty low cost stones here.


True - all these same stones in the 70s could _only_ be found set in sterling silver.


----------



## cd0867

Does anyone think it could be rose gold guilloche? They did release some newer pieces with rg guilloche and carnelian together but I’m not sure if they’ll make similar style HP two years in a row.


----------



## cloee

I’m still hoping for pink mop but the purple sounds interesting too


----------



## ShoooSh

struggle is REAL!


----------



## jenaps

cd0867 said:


> Does anyone think it could be rose gold guilloche? They did release some newer pieces with rg guilloche and carnelian together but I’m not sure if they’ll make similar style HP two years in a row.


I highly doubt it because of last year’s pendant.  

also someone said their SA told them a few months ago that VCA wasn’t taking anymore porcelain orders.  So that could very likely be because they were making porcelain holiday pendants.  There’s only 3 weeks left before October 1st so we should know really soon.  Has anyone else’s SA spilled the beans!?!?


----------



## Candy_landy

In last year the first info appeared on 18 September:




reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


----------



## ciennatam

*Can reneemaniac please ask her SA again lol*


----------



## baghagg

I feel there's less interest generally this year than in previous years; both here on tpf as well as_ out in the wild_ (so to speak)..


----------



## jenaps

baghagg said:


> I feel there's less interest generally this year than in previous years; both here on tpf as well as_ out in the wild_ (so to speak)..


Idk this is post 366 and it was around there last time this year.

it’s def leaking way later than previous years.


----------



## mikimoto007

baghagg said:


> I feel there's less interest generally this year than in previous years; both here on tpf as well as_ out in the wild_ (so to speak)..



To be honest, I think people aren't really interested until they've seen something and know that they want it. Really, this thread is pure speculation which, whilst hugely enjoyable for me, I can see how it would be a waste of time for some people.


----------



## park56

mikimoto007 said:


> To be honest, I think people aren't really interested until they've seen something and know that they want it. Really, this thread is pure speculation which, whilst hugely enjoyable for me, I can see how it would be a waste of time for some people.


 I’m interested every year but have never liked any enough to bite since I like the look of the 10 motif better. However I am totally obsessed with the Dubai special edition mauve / lavender and would be so excited to see this as a holiday pendant. Thank you to everyone posting information!


----------



## mikimoto007

park56 said:


> I’m interested every year but have never liked any enough to bite since I like the look of the 10 motif better. However I am totally obsessed with the Dubai special edition mauve / lavender and would be so excited to see this as a holiday pendant. Thank you to everyone posting information!



It's interesting the 10 motif always seems to be left out in the cold when it come to limited editions or special releases. Always the 20 motifs and the 5 motif, but never the 10.


----------



## park56

mikimoto007 said:


> It's interesting the 10 motif always seems to be left out in the cold when it come to limited editions or special releases. Always the 20 motifs and the 5 motif, but never the 10.


 Right? It’s been sooo long.


----------



## baghagg

jenaps said:


> Idk this is post 366 and it was around there last time this year.
> 
> it’s def leaking way later than previous years.


There were more actual people interested in previous years..  this thread has the same (x) people trading thoughts.


----------



## A.Stone

multiple SA in the region(Asia) mentioned/hinted it’s gonna be RG+purple shade (mauve, grape, lavender, violet ) porcelain. Some even started to take pre-orders without a picture……


----------



## HADASSA

A.Stone said:


> multiple SA in the region(Asia) mentioned/hinted it’s gonna be RG+purple shade (mauve, grape, lavender, violet ) porcelain. Some even started to take pre-orders without a picture……


Thank you for the confirmation out of Asia. If I am not mistaken, info came out of Asia  first.


----------



## jenaps

baghagg said:


> There were more actual people interested in previous years..  this thread has the same (x) people trading thoughts.


Guess we’ll see if it sells out quickly or not!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

“Mauve, grape, violet, lavender…” is a wide range of purple… will def need to see in person….


----------



## Glitterbomb

I hope it is similar to the Dubai purple!   

I found this picture on google while searching for more pictures of the Dubai purple / YG pave necklace...

Imagine!


----------



## mikimoto007

Glitterbomb said:


> I hope it is similar to the Dubai purple!
> 
> I found this picture on google while searching for more pictures of the Dubai purple / YG pave necklace...
> 
> Imagine!
> 
> View attachment 5192646



Was this ever released? Or is this just a mock-up of how the pendant might look?


----------



## Glitterbomb

mikimoto007 said:


> Was this ever released? Or is this just a mock-up of how the pendant might look?



I think it was just someone playing around with the colors of the pink sevres pendant from 2015. It wasn't ever released


----------



## mikimoto007

Glitterbomb said:


> I think it was just someone playing around with the colors of the pink sevres pendant from 2015. It wasn't ever released



Gotcha. It does look beautiful, but that shade wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## Paige C.

Pics of Dubai mall limited necklace.
Dubai is yellow gold, I heard it will be rose gold this year, but pics might help. Thank you Notorious Pink.






						Country Specific Exclusive Pieces
					

Hi, everyone!!  Thought I would start this thread to see which country has what type of exclusive alhambra piece(s). We know that Paris has the sevres porcelain in blue. Ginza has the rose gold w/ mother of pearls, diamonds, and byzantine mixed together. What else??




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sammix3

Super curious to see the shade of purple if it is purple.  I feel like it would be harder to match but might be hard to resist if it’s the right shade


----------



## JewelryLover101

sammix3 said:


> Super curious to see the shade of purple if it is purple.  I feel like it would be harder to match but might be hard to resist if it’s the right shade


I agree with this. A lighter shade would probably match almost anything (like the pink holiday pendant), but the darker the shade is, the harder it is to match.


----------



## VCAforever

If it was purple or mauve against RG…..for me it will be a pass, I personally don’t think they look good together. If in YG maybe but would look better in WG. However, pics of the coloured stone can look very flat in mock up pics and in the flesh look amazing. We’ll soon see…..


----------



## HADASSA

VCAforever said:


> If it was purple or mauve against RG…..for me it will be a pass, I personally don’t think they look good together. If in YG maybe but would look better in WG. However, pics of the coloured stone can look very flat in mock up pics and in the flesh look amazing. We’ll soon see…..


You might be on to something here about WG, since VCA tested the waters with WG Guilloché last year  It will have to be a cool shade of purple (violet) though...


----------



## nycmamaofone

Glitterbomb said:


> I hope it is similar to the Dubai purple!
> 
> I found this picture on google while searching for more pictures of the Dubai purple / YG pave necklace...
> 
> Imagine!
> 
> View attachment 5192646


I will find it very curious if the shade of the HP matches the shade of the new Chanel lavender Coco Handle bag.


----------



## baghagg

nycmamaofone said:


> I will find it very curious if the shade of the HP matches the shade of the new Chanel lavender Coco Handle bag.


Also the soon-to-be-mine lavender Samsung G21+ (even has rose gold hardware) lol


----------



## mikimoto007

nycmamaofone said:


> I will find it very curious if the shade of the HP matches the shade of the new Chanel lavender Coco Handle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5192979



It seems like chalcedony would be  a good match for that.


----------



## jenaps

Gosh! And the last iphone!


----------



## mtkarenp

I can't wait much longer!!!  Any idea what the price range will be if it's porcelain?


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Yes, purchases need to be planned… we need info!


----------



## cd0867

nycmamaofone said:


> I will find it very curious if the shade of the HP matches the shade of the new Chanel lavender Coco Handle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5192979


Wow that would be so nice. Can’t wait to see what it’ll be. The anticipation is killing me lol


----------



## lynne_ross

I had to look back and the pendant was known by sept 18 last year. An SA should leak the design this week. I am still hoping it is pink.


----------



## glitzgal97

my SA texted me today saying the holiday pendant is coming in soon and will send me a pic as soon as she gets one (she doesn't know the design yet)...so suspenseful!!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

glitzgal97 said:


> my SA texted me today saying the holiday pendant is coming in soon and will send me a pic as soon as she gets one (she doesn't know the design yet)...so suspenseful!!!!


Thanks!!!!

how soon though :')? today? this week?

*faints*


----------



## glitzgal97

ShoooSh said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> how soon though :')? today? this week?
> 
> *faints*



hahahah I wish I knew!!!!  As soon as she texts me will post here!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Glitterbomb said:


> I hope it is similar to the Dubai purple!
> 
> I found this picture on google while searching for more pictures of the Dubai purple / YG pave necklace...
> 
> Imagine!
> 
> View attachment 5192646



I just shared this picture with my SA, she came back with 
" its not going to be purple, its a* newly introduced STONE* (not porcelain) that has *NEVER been used before* in any collection"


----------



## VCAforever

ShoooSh said:


> I just shared this picture with my SA, she came back with
> " its not going to be purple, its a* newly introduced STONE* (not porcelain) that has *NEVER been used before* in any collection"


OMG then this has got me excited, can’t wait to find out…….thanks for the info!


----------



## ShoooSh

ShoooSh said:


> I just shared this picture with my SA, she came back with
> " its not going to be purple, its a* newly introduced STONE* (not porcelain) that has *NEVER been used before* in any collection"



OMG she just came back with " its going to be a new shade of PURPLE" .. lets see


----------



## lynne_ross

ShoooSh said:


> I just shared this picture with my SA, she came back with
> " its not going to be purple, its a* newly introduced STONE* (not porcelain) that has *NEVER been used before* in any collection"


Intriguing……


----------



## mikimoto007

ShoooSh said:


> OMG she just came back with " its going to be a new shade of PURPLE" .. lets see



Now I'm interested again!


----------



## VCAforever

mikimoto007 said:


> Now I'm interested again!


Same here, just when I was trying to persuade myself I’m not interested this year…..oh well……


----------



## jenaps

ShoooSh said:


> OMG she just came back with " its going to be a new shade of PURPLE" .. lets see


Ekkkk!!!! Even more excited!!!!!!  

uggg why are they doing this to us!!!

I asked my SA when preorder will start and if it’s purple.  She wouldn’t give me any clues!  She said they didn’t tell her yet and she just said soon!


----------



## rainydayam

ShoooSh said:


> OMG she just came back with " its going to be a new shade of PURPLE" .. lets see



Wait so is it going to be a new purple stone that has never been used before?


----------



## mikimoto007

rainydayam said:


> Wait so is it going to be a new purple stone that has never been used before?



Yes, that's what the new intel seems to suggest.....


----------



## mikimoto007

Ugh....if the stone has never been used before in any collection that kicks out sugilite......ammolite can be purple, I think.....unless it is lavender jade.


----------



## rainydayam

In that case I wonder what purple gemstone they would use?!


----------



## mikimoto007

rainydayam said:


> In that case I wonder what purple gemstone they would use?!



They've already used sugilite.....but not really in a collection, more in one-off pieces....the jasper looks gorgeous.


----------



## Glitterbomb

There are so many possibilities!

https://www.gemstone7.com/color-purple.html


----------



## Suzie

Wonder what colour gold they will go with?


----------



## gagabag

Please let it be WG again…


----------



## ciennatam

Lots of people said it’s purple on instagram!! Can’t wait


----------



## fashionelite

ciennatam said:


> Lots of people said it’s purple on instagram!! Can’t wait


Yeah they’re all getting their info from here lol. The mock-up was posted here a few years ago.


----------



## SDC2003

I hope it’s not purple. That’s a hard color to wear, but that’s just me!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Ugh!  I’m hoping it is not a purple stone because I am on ban island.


----------



## San2222

this is what i was told by sa


----------



## AntiqueShopper

San2222 said:


> this is what i was told by sa


Did she say it was a stone or porcelain?


----------



## Yodabest

SDC2003 said:


> I hope it’s not purple. That’s a hard color to wear, but that’s just me!



It’s not just you. I’m still holding out hope this is just a rumor. I was actually hoping to be tempted by this year’s holiday pendant and this doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## San2222

AntiqueShopper said:


> Did she say it was a stone or porcelain?


not a stone, a porcelain


----------



## AntiqueShopper

San2222 said:


> not a stone, a porcelain


Although I think it looks beautiful porcelain is not for me.  I do enjoy wearing lavender in the spring/summer


----------



## Candy_landy

San2222 said:


> this is what i was told by sa


This pic from here


----------



## jenayb

With the limited availability of sevres, I would wonder...


----------



## HADASSA

San2222 said:


> this is what i was told by sa





San2222 said:


> not a stone, a porcelain


@San2222, your intel is ALWAYS spot on


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone remember the prices of the holiday pendants


----------



## tracybeloved

2015 pink porcelain was $4500 SGD


----------



## A.Stone

Heard that it will be slightly less than USD4k this year


----------



## Storm Spirit

San2222 said:


> this is what i was told by sa



If this is the holiday pendant then my wallet is safe!


----------



## angelz629

San2222 said:


> this is what i was told by sa


Not to be mean but instead of focusing on the stone and its beauty, I can't help but stare at the gaps.  The stone should fit perfectly....at least it should in that picture. lol


----------



## Icyjade

My wallet should be safe this year! A feeling of relief and disappointment at the same time lol


----------



## AntiqueShopper

angelz629 said:


> Not to be mean but instead of focusing on the stone and its beauty, I can't help but stare at the gaps.  The stone should fit perfectly....at least it should in that picture. lol


I’m guessing those are shadows but could be wrong


----------



## JewelryLover101

angelz629 said:


> Not to be mean but instead of focusing on the stone and its beauty, I can't help but stare at the gaps.  The stone should fit perfectly....at least it should in that picture. lol


That isn't an actual pendant. Someone did a mock-up a long time ago of what the Dubai lavender porcelain would look like as a holiday pendant. So the gaps are probably from photoshopping.


----------



## Bisoux78

mikimoto007 said:


> Ugh....if the stone has never been used before in any collection that kicks out sugilite......ammolite can be purple, I think.....unless it is lavender jade.


Lavender Jade would be intriguing! I would assume VCA would be using the best quality Jade...this makes it more justified to spend close to 4K on the HP.


----------



## mikimoto007

Bisoux78 said:


> Lavender Jade would be intriguing! I would assume VCA would be using the best quality Jade...this makes it more justified to spend close to 4K on the HP.



Yeah, from google images, it seems a bit pale to me, I'd like a rich and vibrant purple, but I'm intrigued!


----------



## nycmamaofone

JewelryLover101 said:


> That isn't an actual pendant. Someone did a mock-up a long time ago of what the Dubai lavender porcelain would look like as a holiday pendant. So the gaps are probably from photoshopping.


LOL now I see how rumors start. I posted this pic on my Instagram account about how it’s NOT the pendant, but a mock up of one. Then it gets shared and now I see on FB people think it’s the real one lol. I wonder if we are all in for a shock when the real one is revealed and it looks nothing like the mock up pic!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

nycmamaofone said:


> LOL now I see how rumors start. I posted this pic on my Instagram account about how it’s NOT the pendant, but a mock up of one. Then it gets shared and now I see on FB people think it’s the real one lol. I wonder if we are all in for a shock when the real one is revealed and it looks nothing like the mock up pic!


It would be funny if it wasn’t purple at all but orange


----------



## nycmamaofone

AntiqueShopper said:


> It would be funny if it wasn’t purple at all but orange


Please, let it be orange!! Then my wallet will be safe!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

nycmamaofone said:


> Please, let it be orange!! Then my wallet will be safe!


Actually I like Orange but definitely would be a no for me- doesn’t go with anything but the Hermès bags I don’t own


----------



## San2222

nycmamaofone said:


> LOL now I see how rumors start. I posted this pic on my Instagram account about how it’s NOT the pendant, but a mock up of one. Then it gets shared and now I see on FB people think it’s the real one lol. I wonder if we are all in for a shock when the real one is revealed and it looks nothing like the mock up pic!


yea I think my sa isn't allowed to share the vca website images yet so she sent this to just give me an idea of what it would look like. she did say it was around USD4k


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> LOL now I see how rumors start. I posted this pic on my Instagram account about how it’s NOT the pendant, but a mock up of one. Then it gets shared and now I see on FB people think it’s the real one lol. I wonder if we are all in for a shock when the real one is revealed and it looks nothing like the mock up pic!


That's hilarious it was your photo!

I don't think it will be lavendar jade or any jade.  On jade, I read the Chinese really love their jade, and they want top notch, high quality jadelite.  VCA has a lot of high end clients in Asia who are super picky when it comes to true high end jade.  I seriously doubt the mass produced VCA Alhambra pendants can be the same top quality jade.  VCA is not going to embarass themselves by using an average quality jade.  I can't tell a $10.00 jade bangle from a $10,000 jade bangle, but I bet you jade lovers can look at a "VCA jade motif pendant" and judge that stone quality in two seconds.

I still think WG GMOP.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i really hope it’s lavender jade...i was deliberating on a vintage (green) jade alhambra pendant a few years ago, and passed on it and regret it.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> That's hilarious it was your photo!
> 
> I don't think it will be lavendar jade or any jade.  On jade, I read the Chinese really love their jade, and they want top notch, high quality jadelite.  VCA has a lot of high end clients in Asia who are super picky when it comes to true high end jade.  I seriously doubt the mass produced VCA Alhambra pendants can be the same top quality jade.  VCA is not going to embarass themselves by using an average quality jade.  I can't tell a $10.00 jade bangle from a $10,000 jade bangle, but I bet you jade lovers can look at a "VCA jade motif pendant" and judge that stone quality in two seconds.
> 
> I still think WG GMOP.


This post made me laugh cause it is so true. Living in HK I see a lot of jade, woman wear it, stores sell it, street markets full of it. I am not a pay attention to details person so it all looks the same to me. But woman here can tell the difference and definitely know their jade. I also assume VCA will only use jade in high end pieces. They are clearly focused on growing in Asia and agree would not want to embarrass themselves.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> That's hilarious it was your photo!
> 
> I don't think it will be lavendar jade or any jade.  On jade, I read the Chinese really love their jade, and they want top notch, high quality jadelite.  VCA has a lot of high end clients in Asia who are super picky when it comes to true high end jade.  I seriously doubt the mass produced VCA Alhambra pendants can be the same top quality jade.  VCA is not going to embarass themselves by using an average quality jade.  I can't tell a $10.00 jade bangle from a $10,000 jade bangle, but I bet you jade lovers can look at a "VCA jade motif pendant" and judge that stone quality in two seconds.
> 
> I still think WG GMOP.


They’ve done jade in the past! Although all the resale ones I’ve seen don’t look great.


----------



## L etoile

I would love a green jade! Hopefully the purple is just rumor.


----------



## kmang011

Could it be amethyst? Has that been done before?


----------



## kmm88

L etoile said:


> I would love a green jade! Hopefully the purple is just rumor.


That would be gorgeous. If it’s a green stone I’ll have no choice but to get it


----------



## JewelryLover101

kmang011 said:


> Could it be amethyst? Has that been done before?


I think amethyst is far too “high end” (for lack of a better term) and expensive. The VCA Alhambra line tends to be what is typically lower end stones - mother of pearl, chalcedony, onyx. They are all far cheaper than amethyst.


----------



## Junkenpo

BigAkoya said:


> That's hilarious it was your photo!
> 
> I don't think it will be lavendar jade or any jade.  On jade, I read the Chinese really love their jade, and they want top notch, high quality jadelite.  VCA has a lot of high end clients in Asia who are super picky when it comes to true high end jade.  I seriously doubt the mass produced VCA Alhambra pendants can be the same top quality jade.  VCA is not going to embarass themselves by using an average quality jade.  I can't tell a $10.00 jade bangle from a $10,000 jade bangle, but I bet you jade lovers can look at a "VCA jade motif pendant" and judge that stone quality in two seconds.
> 
> I still think WG GMOP.





jenaps said:


> They’ve done jade in the past! Although all the resale ones I’ve seen don’t look great.



You ladies read my mind.  I love jade  and I was so surprised the first time I saw vca alhambra jade. I had expected something closer to imperial jadeite quality because of the price tag and how little jade it actually would be. I definitely wasnʻt impressed with what Iʻve seen offered for resale.  Since holiday pendant is LE, maybe they could swing a better quality? Even a good quality nephrite would be nice.


----------



## park56

Junkenpo said:


> You ladies read my mind.  I love jade  and I was so surprised the first time I saw vca alhambra jade. I had expected something closer to imperial jadeite quality because of the price tag and how little jade it actually would be. I definitely wasnʻt impressed with what Iʻve seen offered for resale.  Since holiday pendant is LE, maybe they could swing a better quality? Even a good quality nephrite would be nice.




Likewise, I was so underwhelmed. Around the same time they also came out with Vintage Alhambra in pink opal. It also didn’t sing to me at all since the pink opal was so flat


----------



## Ylesiya

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think amethyst is far too “high end” (for lack of a better term) and expensive. The VCA Alhambra line tends to be what is typically lower end stones - mother of pearl, chalcedony, onyx. They are all far cheaper than amethyst.



Agree and for this reason as well: this is typically kind of a stone which is cut faceted and it's transparent. Holiday pendant has solid back: it would not work together at all.


----------



## sherrysi

jenaps said:


> They’ve done jade in the past! Although all the resale ones I’ve seen don’t look great.
> 
> View attachment 5194122


Woah the quality of this jade looks really bad (colour, transparency, etc.) even to me as a non-expert! I seriously hope VCA sticks to what they know best...

I dont know about other people, but I'd rather wear a lower quality diamond (since you can't really tell the difference by naked eye) than a lower quality jade. People who know really know.  

Still hoping for a semi-precious or non-precious stone for the holiday pendant here...


----------



## ShoooSh

its Sept 15th !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*faints*


----------



## sammix3

ShoooSh said:


> its Sept 15th !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *faints*


I know!!  Maybe today is the day we’ll find out? *crossing my fingers


----------



## BigAkoya

Junkenpo said:


> You ladies read my mind.  I love jade  and I was so surprised the first time I saw vca alhambra jade. I had expected something closer to imperial jadeite quality because of the price tag and how little jade it actually would be. I definitely wasnʻt impressed with what Iʻve seen offered for resale.  Since holiday pendant is LE, maybe they could swing a better quality? Even a good quality nephrite would be nice.


Since you love jade, I thought you might enjoy this article:   Top 10 Most Expensive Jadeite Bangles – MAYS 
Wow... the jade bangles are so green, they almost glow!  Double wow... they are so expensive too!


----------



## CATEYES

I keep coming back here thinking there will be confirmation. (Crickets)  the suspense is killing me, what about the rest of you?!


----------



## tenshix

The last time I checked this thread was a few days ago and since then a couple more pages had showed up so I was catching up & reading every post with bated breath to end up here, still in suspense lol. Please someone spare us & tell us the deets!! *faints*


----------



## elle woods

CATEYES said:


> I keep coming back here thinking there will be confirmation. (Crickets)  the suspense is killing me, what about the rest of you?!


Me too!! Dying to know 

I am torn - I love purple but I feel like a lighter shade would be hard to match. If dark purple I would love since it's my birthstone...  So I kind of wish it was RG guilloche since I won't be tempted


----------



## 8seventeen19

The SA's know and I believe they can share. I am visiting my SA on Friday so he is making me wait till then.  That usually means that he knows I am going to like it which means it's not YG at least. He knows I really like color as well, so that was another indicator the purple mayyyy be happening.


----------



## sjunky13

I hope everyone loves the HP this year! 
I used to get all hyped up and buy them and the size never worked for me. I wish they did Magic HP's!! 
Vintage disappears on me. GL everyone, looking forward to your pics!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

8seventeen19 said:


> The SA's know and I believe they can share. I am visiting my SA on Friday so he is making me wait till then.  That usually means that he knows I am going to like it which means it's not YG at least. He knows I really like color as well, so that was another indicator the purple mayyyy be happening.


Friday is so far away…


----------



## ms.maple

I just emailed the boutique director of my local store, my SA is on leave. If i hear anything before anyone shares info I will let you know  I am very new to VCA but I feel like I need to prepare myself to buy this piece


----------



## ccgirl5606

I am new to VCA and this will be my first piece so hoping for something YG and some type of MOP (even though they’ve done it so many times lol) otherwise I’ll probably just get the non-HP version. Can’t wait to find out!


----------



## BigAkoya

ccgirl5606 said:


> I am new to VCA and this will be my first piece so hoping for something YG and some type of MOP (even though they’ve done it so many times lol) otherwise I’ll probably just get the non-HP version. Can’t wait to find out!


My two cents… if you are new to VCA, I would get the classic YG MOP and not buy into this holiday pendant hype.  The classic is gorgeous, it’s a beautiful solid piece of MOP without the tiny dot diamond to break the look.  Plus, if you want to collect, the classic MOP will match beautifully with other YG MOP pieces such as the earrings or a bracelet. 

My vote is to get the classic! 
And congrats to you for your soon to be new pendant!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents… if you are new to VCA, I would get the classic YG MOP and not buy into this holiday pendant hype.  The classic is gorgeous, it’s a beautiful solid piece of MOP without the tiny dot diamond to break the look.  Plus, if you want to collect, the classic MOP will match beautifully with other YG MOP pieces such as the earrings or a bracelet.
> 
> My vote is to get the classic!
> And congrats to you for your soon to be new pendant!


Agreed!


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents… if you are new to VCA, I would get the classic YG MOP and not buy into this holiday pendant hype.  The classic is gorgeous, it’s a beautiful solid piece of MOP without the tiny dot diamond to break the look.  Plus, if you want to collect, the classic MOP will match beautifully with other YG MOP pieces such as the earrings or a bracelet.
> 
> My vote is to get the classic!
> And congrats to you for your soon to be new pendant!



I actually disagree with this! The 2016 holiday pendant was my first VCA piece. My gateway drug, I suppose. I have since built a great collection of classics but love that I have the holiday pendant since it’s a LE piece. 

I say get what you love, whether it’s your first piece or your 10th. The holiday pendants are unique. There will always be time to build a diverse collection with more classic pieces since they are not going anywhere.


----------



## ShoooSh

Sept 16th !!!!!!!!!!!

*dies*


----------



## ilovechanelbags

ShoooSh said:


> Sept 16th !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *dies*


It’s taking foreverrrrrrrr!!! Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## cd0867

PC1984 said:


> I actually disagree with this! The 2016 holiday pendant was my first VCA piece. My gateway drug, I suppose. I have since built a great collection of classics but love that I have the holiday pendant since it’s a LE piece.
> 
> I say get what you love, whether it’s your first piece or your 10th. The holiday pendants are unique. There will always be time to build a diverse collection with more classic pieces since they are not going anywhere.


Agree. My first piece was actually the 2019 blue porcelain HP and I still love it till this day. If you like this year’s HP, I say go for it since once it’s sold out often times it’s quite difficult to find it again. Plus the price is quite marked up if you’re lucky and  happen to find in the pre-owned market.


----------



## Alena21

For me the HP  has become a redundant, lacklustre product slapped with LE description so the brand can cash in on the holiday season -(understandable).  The porcelain editions look cheap and plastic. Also every year HP is always widely available for everyone to buy, up until  March/April  into the next year despite "the buy now because it is limited " narrative which is misleading and false.


----------



## VCAforever

ccgirl5606 said:


> I am new to VCA and this will be my first piece so hoping for something YG and some type of MOP (even though they’ve done it so many times lol) otherwise I’ll probably just get the non-HP version. Can’t wait to find out!


I have to agree with everything PC1984 has said. I bought my 1st HP in 2015, missed out on the 2014 GMOP in RG and still pine for it. Wasn’t keen on on the idea of porcelain, however my pink RG holiday pendant is my favourite and most worn.

Also the other reason why I think the HP is special apart from the fact it’s limited with diamond…..the back of the pendant is solid gold and you can have your initials engraved for free (time limit) which you cannot do with the normal standard vintage Alhambra range.

I would see what the stone and gold colour is and if you get a chance to go into a store, makes a difference when you see in the flesh and try on. Good luck


----------



## cd0867

VCAforever said:


> I have to agree with everything PC1984 has said. I bought my 1st HP in 2015, missed out on the 2014 GMOP in RG and still pine for it. Wasn’t keen on on the idea of porcelain, however my pink RG holiday pendant is my favourite and most worn.
> 
> Also the other reason why I think the HP is special apart from the fact it’s limited with diamond…..the back of the pendant is solid gold and you can have your initials engraved for free (time limit) which you cannot do with the normal standard vintage Alhambra range.
> 
> I would see what the stone and gold colour is and if you get a chance to go into a store, makes a difference when you see in the flesh and try on. Good luck


You’re right. The center diamond really sets the HP apart from the classic alhambra pendants and makes it even more special. I always get compliments even from strangers when I wear my HP.


----------



## Yodabest

Alena21 said:


> For me the HP  has become a redundant, lacklustre product slapped with LE description so the brand can cash in on the holiday season -(understandable).  The porcelain editions look cheap and plastic. Also every year HP is always widely available for everyone to buy, up until  March/April  into the next year despite "the buy now because it is limited " narrative which is misleading and false.



I do happen to agree with this just in that for me, I have the 2016 holiday pendant (which is beautiful, I’m so glad I made the decision to dip my toes into VCA at the time that I did!) but every holiday pendant is just the exact same, just a different color or metal. I didn’t get last year’s piece even though it was different being no stone and all metal, but I was excited to see something different. I love the one I have, I just personally don’t have the motivation to buy more than one holiday pendant unless they make one that really changes it up. It’s almost like owning the same sweater in different colors- which is fine, but I like my jewelry to have more variation.


----------



## Alena21

PC1984 said:


> I do happen to agree with this just in that for me, I have the 2016 holiday pendant (which is beautiful, I’m so glad I made the decision to dip my toes into VCA at the time that I did!) but every holiday pendant is just the exact same, just a different color or metal. I didn’t get last year’s piece even though it was different being no stone and all metal, but I was excited to see something different. I love the one I have, I just personally don’t have the motivation to buy more than one holiday pendant unless they make one that really changes it up. It’s almost like owning the same sweater in different colors- which is fine, but I like my jewelry to have more variation.


Yes , I agree with you.  I liked and bought the last year HP because of the different texture. Do I want guilloche in every gold colour possible.  Absolutely not


----------



## San2222

they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


----------



## park56

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900



Thank you!


----------



## MyDogTink

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Thank you for sharing. I think that’s a significant increase from the price of the blue porcelain in 2019. I think it was ~USD 3400. I’m not sure if the price of porcelain varies by color but that doesn’t seem right.


----------



## fashionelite

Can anyone who owns the 2015 necklace tell me how it’s holding up? Ideally I want a necklace I don’t have to take off.


----------



## fashionelite

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you for sharing. I think that’s a significant increase from the price of the blue porcelain in 2019. I think it was ~USD 3400. I’m not sure if the price of porcelain varies by color but that doesn’t seem right.


It’s crazy last year’s pendant was full gold and was 3800.


----------



## Bursting_pink

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


This might be the only time I will ever say, I can't wait for Monday!   

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Thank you! My SA also confirmed lavender/purple but didn’t mention what gold colour. Did yours mention it, dear?


----------



## lynne_ross

gagabag said:


> Thank you! My SA also confirmed lavender/purple but didn’t mention what gold colour. Did yours mention it, dear?


Did you SA mention if it is porcelain or a stone?


----------



## ShoooSh

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Thank You


----------



## gagabag

lynne_ross said:


> Did you SA mention if it is porcelain or a stone?


She had no idea (or wouldn’t say)


----------



## sammix3

fashionelite said:


> Can anyone who owns the 2015 necklace tell me how it’s holding up? Ideally I want a necklace I don’t have to take off.


I have the pink porcelain and it still looks amazing.  I do take mine off though.


----------



## CATEYES

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Girl thank you for putting us out of our misery of waiting!!!!


----------



## Isabelle_ann

fashionelite said:


> It’s crazy last year’s pendant was full gold and was 3800.


I agree. This seems very pricey for what it is


----------



## jenaps

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Thanks so much for confirming with all the information. 

I’m really excited to see the real pictures.


----------



## marbella8

Woooooohooooooo, if it’s pink/purple, it won’t suit me. $4000 saved!


----------



## kmm88

marbella8 said:


> Woooooohooooooo, if it’s pink/purple, it won’t suit me. $4000 saved!


LOL this is what I'm thinking.... Not a big  purple/lilac fan, but I wont speak too soon. If its an unusual stone I'm not sure I can resist. If its porcelain its an easy no.


----------



## Gabel

gagabag said:


> Thank you! My SA also confirmed lavender/purple but didn’t mention what gold colour. Did yours mention it, dear?


I’m new to all of this but the mention of lavender/purple brought me here ! I need something matching the 21K Chanel light purple. I saw this - does anybody own it? Looks like not available in the states. At least right now. (Not my picture)


----------



## kmang011

Isabelle_ann said:


> I agree. This seems very pricey for what it is



Agreed. 4000 USD for porcelain seems pricey unless it’s a piece that you’re really going to gravitate toward. You have to LOVE the color.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Yay to porcelain!  I won’t be tempted to leave ban island!  Hopefully next years will be a stone


----------



## cd0867

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Thanks for the update! Can’t wait to see how it looks.


----------



## marbella8

kmm88 said:


> LOL this is what I'm thinking.... Not a big  purple/lilac fan, but I wont speak too soon. If its an unusual stone I'm not sure I can resist. If its porcelain its an easy no.



I like pink, but not for a clover with a diamond. I’ve realized I need neutrals as necklaces or green or blue. I don’t wear pinks or purples.  I’m just relieved.


----------



## DreamingPink

cannot believe they are doing porcelain again only after 2 years


----------



## marbella8

They seem to do it often. They did the pink one a few years ago.


----------



## JJJ.

Friends in Asia are also confirming the purple color with rose gold. Kind of bummed about both color and rose gold. 
Seeing so much purple lately even with the latest Chanel collection.


----------



## lolakitten

Purple would have been waaaaaaay better with white gold. Purple with rose gold is too wishy washy. Any purple with white would have been striking.
Meh better for my wallet.


----------



## lolakitten

Maybe this will inspire some pink lovers who got last years to rehome that one.
I’m still kicking myself for missing out on it


----------



## cd0867

lolakitten said:


> Purple would have been waaaaaaay better with white gold. Purple with rose gold is too wishy washy. Any purple with white would have been striking.
> Meh better for my wallet.


I know right? The purple would pop more against WG. Hopefully the rose gold won’t be too pink or else I’ll have to pass even though purple is my favorite color.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Personally I’m over the moon & very excited at the thought of a purple & rose gold combination! Those are my kind of colors.  I hope the purple is similar to the purple from the Dubai collection.

I understand those saying that they don’t want to pay 4k for porcelain, but the pink porcelain holiday pendant is one of the best sellers on the secondary market…selling for around $5,500!


----------



## kmang011

Can porcelain get wet, unlike many of the stones? If so, that may be a selling point.

Like last years HP, I’m guessing that porcelain is easier to sell sight unseen. Less people may want to physically go to the store to pick out a particular stone and check the intricacies and different shades. It probably makes it easier for VCA and to some degree encourages less traffic in and out of the boutiques. Although I’m sure many people will still want to go in person to check it out and try it on.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

kmang011 said:


> Can porcelain get wet, unlike many of the stones? If so, that may be a selling point.


Yes I’ve worn my 2019 holiday pendant every single day ever since I got it 24/7 still looks brand new! Over the moon for this years holiday pendant going to be my new statement piece.. I’m still kicking myself for not purchasing the pink porcelain and this seems like it’s going to be a prettier color.. Also van cleef has had like 3 price increases from last year so I’m not surprised with the $3900 price tag with a diamond too can’t wait to purchase ❤
Also the resale value for the porcelain HP is ridiculously high


----------



## kmang011

lvjunkyxo said:


> Yes I’ve worn my 2019 holiday pendant every single day ever since I got it 24/7 still looks brand new! Over the moon for this years holiday pendant going to be my new statement piece.. I’m still kicking myself for not purchasing the pink porcelain and this seems like it’s going to be a prettier color.. Also van cleef has had like 3 price increases from last year so I’m not surprised with the $3900 price tag with a diamond too can’t wait to purchase ❤



Do you sleep and shower with it on? Would you consider it a low maintenance piece?


----------



## ms.maple

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


Thank you. I didn’t get any details yet - thanks for updating and putting us all out of our misery


----------



## Glitterbomb

Here's another mock-up that I did of what I think it could look like if the rumors are true!  

(yes, it's not a perfect rendition  but it helps me to better visualize)


----------



## lvjunkyxo

kmang011 said:


> Do you sleep and shower with it on? Would you consider it a low maintenance piece?


Yes I never take it off ❤️❤️It’s totally a part of me now ❤️ I absolutely love it extremely low maintenance just make sure you don’t spray perfumes on it or chemicals and you are perfectly fine looks like the day I bought! It’s a stunning piece you definitely pay for the craftsmanship and quality ..


----------



## Bisoux78

San2222 said:


> they will release the company photo on 09/20. my sa will get it in store on 09/24 and i can go take a look then to reserve, pickup is on 10/01. she confirmed again its the pinkish/lavender porcelain thats been posted for around USD 3900


$3900 for porcelain??? That's not sitting right with me...


----------



## Bisoux78

lolakitten said:


> Maybe this will inspire some pink lovers who got last years to rehome that one.
> I’m still kicking myself for missing out on it


They pop up like once or twice a month on Fashionphile in excellent to new condition (complete set with papers). The price of course has been inflated but I guess that's what you pay for a LE piece that's no longer available.


----------



## bhurry

Glitterbomb said:


> Here's another mock-up that I did of what I think it could look like if the rumors are true!
> 
> (yes, it's not a perfect rendition  but it helps me to better visualize)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196152


Omg this took my breath away.  I was hoping this was the real picture that maybe an SA sent


----------



## mtkarenp

Glitterbomb said:


> Here's another mock-up that I did of what I think it could look like if the rumors are true!
> 
> (yes, it's not a perfect rendition  but it helps me to better visualize)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196152


So beautiful but I can’t justify an almost $4k price for porcelain.  If this is it, I’ll have to pass.  I’m not made of gold.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I've been begging my SA and SM to get more color in the store-- exactly like the Dubai piece or SO me the raspberry Sèvres piece to no avail. I just cannot get into the color selection of the current stones since Turquoise is out. I am crazy excited about this HP regardless of the material or price even though I think it's ludacris. WG may have had a bigger punch, but I certainly don't mind the RG as I regularly mix RG & WG. I'll definitely be putting my deposit down Friday.

ETA: If I like the stone color like I think I will, I will pursue a SO 5 motif. Best to try it now while the Sèvres is in production.


----------



## nicole0612

8seventeen19 said:


> I've been begging my SA and SM to get more color in the store-- exactly like the Dubai piece or SO me the raspberry Sèvres piece to no avail. I just cannot get into the color selection of the current stones since Turquoise is out. I am crazy excited about this HP regardless of the material or price even though I think it's ludacris. WG may have had a bigger punch, but I certainly don't mind the RG as I regularly mix RG & WG. I'll definitely be putting my deposit down Friday.


Lol ludacris, I love autocorrect.
I would have loved to have purchased the Dubai LE as well. In the past, SOs for LE porcelain items were preferentially approved (with exceptions either way of course) if you had that stone in your purchase history already, especially if combined with pave. For example, pink porcelain 5 or 10 motif (especially if alternating with pave) was much more likely to be approved if one had purchased the LE pink porcelain holiday pendant. Of course SO guidelines change all of the time. For me, this is worth purchasing the HP on its own, because even if it is not immediately granted, I would love to order a purple porcelain and alternating pave 10 and 5 motif.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

nicole0612 said:


> Lol ludacris, I love autocorrect.
> I would have loved to have purchased the Dubai LE as well. In the past, SOs for LE porcelain items were preferentially approved (with exceptions either way of course) if you had that stone in your purchase history already, especially if combined with pave. For example, pink porcelain 5 or 10 motif (especially if alternating with pave) was much more likely to be approved if one had purchased the LE pink porcelain holiday pendant. Of course SO guidelines change all of the time. For me, this is worth purchasing the HP on its own, because even if it is not immediately granted, I would love to order a purple porcelain and alternating pave 10 and 5 motif.



I like this! Thinking ahead!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicole0612 said:


> Lol ludacris, I love autocorrect.
> I would have loved to have purchased the Dubai LE as well. In the past, SOs for LE porcelain items were preferentially approved (with exceptions either way of course) if you had that stone in your purchase history already, especially if combined with pave. For example, pink porcelain 5 or 10 motif (especially if alternating with pave) was much more likely to be approved if one had purchased the LE pink porcelain holiday pendant. Of course SO guidelines change all of the time. For me, this is worth purchasing the HP on its own, because even if it is not immediately granted, I would love to order a purple porcelain and alternating pave 10 and 5 motif.


LOL!! Thanks Apple. 
I don't think I even considered alternating pave. Sounds divine! It falls in line with my other 5 motifs too, actually. My SA was telling me a couple of weeks ago when I purchased the Carnelian/RG that SO's were changing and clients will not be able to request them without significant purchase history. I was super bummed when I could not get the raspberry made so hopefully purchasing the HP will provide an avenue for the other pieces to be approved.


----------



## jenaps

8seventeen19 said:


> ETA: If I like the stone color like I think I will, I will pursue a SO 5 motif. Best to try it now while the Sèvres is in production.



Yes, this is exactly what I want to do, but earrings.  I know they were more open to SOs before recently.  Are you going to put in the request when you purchase the pendant or wait?  I’m actually waiting on another SO atm.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Glitterbomb said:


> Here's another mock-up that I did of what I think it could look like if the rumors are true!
> 
> (yes, it's not a perfect rendition  but it helps me to better visualize)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196152


Well done!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

It would look so cool with WG. I’m on the fence about the pink gold. Makes it very pretty and feminine. Not that that is a bad thing, just not necessarily me.


----------



## park56

mtkarenp said:


> So beautiful but I can’t justify an almost $4k price for porcelain.  If this is it, I’ll have to pass.  I’m not made of gold.



The price is ridiculous because I still remember when a ten motif cost $3,000!


----------



## lynne_ross

park56 said:


> The price is ridiculous because I still remember when a ten motif cost $3,000!


What when was this? Beam me back Scotty! I do feel the pendant pricing is ridiculous compared to the 10 motif in general.


----------



## park56

lynne_ross said:


> What when was this? Beam me back Scotty! I do feel the pendant pricing is ridiculous compared to the 10 motif in general.



Indeed. It was ~15-20 years ago. Turquoise and coral were also freely available then. Sigh!


----------



## Paola1976

This chat is about the HP 2021, why are people discussing pricing from years ago? And stones that have been discontinued for over 8 years


----------



## periogirl28

Have the pink porcelain LE from launch, will go and see 2021 version when my SA receives his batch. I hope he has a few so I can pick the one which suits me best. If I like it, I will purchase, as I wear a lot of pink and purple and the RG seems right up my alley. If not, then pass. Easy.


----------



## park56

Paola1976 said:


> This chat is about the HP 2021, why are people discussing pricing from years ago? And stones that have been discontinued for over 8 years


 I was giving context as to why the current price for the pendant is high given prices I purchased my pieces for (yes, back then) ….


----------



## Alena21

Since I am not a fan of non- precious stones and materials this year HP is an easy pass for me.  I would not waste my time even to go and see it in person.


----------



## Lvgirl71

sammix3 said:


> I have the pink porcelain and it still looks amazing.  I do take mine off though.


I have the Blue porcelain and it still looks new, no issues at all, although I do not shower or swim in my VCA pieces.


----------



## cd0867

Glitterbomb said:


> Personally I’m over the moon & very excited at the thought of a purple & rose gold combination! Those are my kind of colors.  I hope the purple is similar to the purple from the Dubai collection.
> 
> I understand those saying that they don’t want to pay 4k for porcelain, but the pink porcelain holiday pendant is one of the best sellers on the secondary market…selling for around $5,500!


Agree. The prices for the HP second hand market is quite steep. I’ve seen some necklaces especially last year’s WH pendant listing for even more than $5,500


----------



## cd0867

lvjunkyxo said:


> Yes I’ve worn my 2019 holiday pendant every single day ever since I got it 24/7 still looks brand new! Over the moon for this years holiday pendant going to be my new statement piece.. I’m still kicking myself for not purchasing the pink porcelain and this seems like it’s going to be a prettier color.. Also van cleef has had like 3 price increases from last year so I’m not surprised with the $3900 price tag with a diamond too can’t wait to purchase ❤
> Also the resale value for the porcelain HP is ridiculously high


I have the same blue porcelain HP too   and I always get compliments even from strangers when I wear it. So I think it’s worthwhile not only how hardwearing it is but very beautiful also.


----------



## cd0867

8seventeen19 said:


> LOL!! Thanks Apple.
> I don't think I even considered alternating pave. Sounds divine! It falls in line with my other 5 motifs too, actually. My SA was telling me a couple of weeks ago when I purchased the Carnelian/RG that SO's were changing and clients will not be able to request them without significant purchase history. I was super bummed when I could not get the raspberry made so hopefully purchasing the HP will provide an avenue for the other pieces to be approved.


Wow this new policy is so similar to wanting to buy a birkin/kelly at Hermes lol. The exclusivity


----------



## Alena21

cd0867 said:


> Agree. The prices for the HP second hand market is quite steep. I’ve seen some necklaces especially last year’s WH pendant listing for even more than $5,500


Not for the porcelain ones though.


----------



## oranGetRee

I am refreshing the thread every few hours, hoping to see some official pics.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Not for the porcelain ones though.


It seems like the porcelain ones are quite high as well, especially the pink.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> It seems like the porcelain ones are quite high as well, especially the pink.


Abt 3000 USD for the pink porcelain so not that high  What was the original price??
The blue porcelain one lingered in the boutiques till Sept 2020.
So people buying for investment only - be aware.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Alena21 said:


> Abt 3000 USD for the pink porcelain so not that high  What was the original price??
> The blue porcelain one lingered in the boutiques till Sept 2020.
> So people buying for investment only - be aware.


That’s a long time!  I remember reading that thread and members really liked the color on that piece.  I wonder if it was because it was porcelain or was is because members wanted the blue agate 10 motif necklace instead?


----------



## vcamaniax

I was wondering if I can buy the holiday pendant without any previous purchases at the store. Or would they be problematic about it?
Thanks


----------



## Alena21

vcamaniax said:


> I was wondering if I can buy the holiday pendant without any previous purchases at the store. Or would they be problematic about it?
> Thanks


Yes, no problem.  It is available for everyone to buy at the store, over the phone or online once they release it. Stock come in slow at the beginning.  The hype that it is difficult to get is artificially created.
It works like this:
The first batch they sell to regular customers
The second comes end of November and it is widely available 
The third comes after the New Year and lingers in the boutiques till March/ April at least or even till September if it is not popular. So fear not.  If you want one you will get one.


----------



## jenaps

Alena21 said:


> Abt 3000 USD for the pink porcelain so not that high  What was the original price??
> The blue porcelain one lingered in the boutiques till Sept 2020.
> So people buying for investment only - be aware.



can you send me where you see the pink one for 3k USD!!! I would get it immediately!


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> can you send me where you see the pink one for 3k USD!!! I would get it immediately!


----------



## Alena21

Van Cleef & Arpels Limited Edition 2015 Holiday Alhambra Pink Ceramic Pink gold  ref.61655
					

Van Cleef & Arpels Limited Edition 2015 Holiday Alhambra Pink




					www.jolicloset.com
				



There you go one more.  The last one I see now is sold out. Most likely someone did see my post in the morning.  Lol- 
This one is 3600 euro. I'm sure one can bargain it down if bothered.


----------



## Han_B

The price has gone up since then! Not likely to get at this price anymore. Have been searching for it too. You click on the link and it’s sold. Most sellers sell it 6000 usd and upwards and prices are higher if it’s full set, and I wouldn’t want to get one without the full set. Good luck finding it


----------



## Alena21

Han_B said:


> The price has gone up since then! Not likely to get at this price anymore. Have been searching for it too. You click on the link and it’s sold. Most sellers sell it 6000 usd and upwards and prices are higher if it’s full set, and I wouldn’t want to get one without the full set. Good luck finding it


Since then? My screenshot was taken 3 hrs ago... I posted another one for 3600 eur... the listings for high priced ones stay on forever.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

That’s a old listing sold years ago on yogis closet that is NOT current resell prices


----------



## Alena21

lvjunkyxo said:


> That’s a old listing sold years ago on yogis closet that is NOT current resell prices


It was in stock today. I made sure.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Alena21 said:


> It was in stock today. I made sure.


It says in stock still before you click into it and it does not sell for that price today period


----------



## Alena21

lvjunkyxo said:


> It says in stock still before you click into it and it does not sell for that price today period


It was available when I clicked on it myself  to check it out earlier.


----------



## fashionelite

Alena21 said:


> Since then? My screenshot was taken 3 hrs ago... I posted another one for 3600 eur... the listings for high priced ones stay on forever.


I don’t mean to be rude or anything but I’ve seen both those listings years ago. If you click on the links they were posted and sold in 2018. They show up as available when you first load the page then it says sold. There was a pink pendant available on fashionpile for 4700 a few days ago and it instantly sold. I didn’t have time to consider if the price is worth it for me or not. I’ve seen ones sell for over $6000. This necklace has been on my wishlist since 2015.

There’s one on dearluxe now for $5500 https://dearluxe.com/collections/va...in-pink-sevres-porcelain-18k-pink-gold-550887

The only holiday pendant I’ve seen resell for close to retail is the blue 2019 one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

fashionelite said:


> I don’t mean to be rude or anything but I’ve seen both those listings years ago. If you click on the links they were posted and sold in 2018. They show up as available when you first load the page then it says sold. There was a pink pendant available on fashionpile for 4700 a few days ago and it instantly sold. I didn’t have time to consider if the price is worth it for me or not. I’ve seen ones sell for over $6000. This necklace has been on my wishlist since 2015.
> 
> There’s one on dearluxe now for $5500 https://dearluxe.com/collections/va...in-pink-sevres-porcelain-18k-pink-gold-550887
> 
> The only holiday pendant I’ve seen resell for close to retail is the blue 2019 one.


It really depends on the holiday pendant.  The one I own- 2018- is currently on Fashionphile for about $4000.  It was $3500 I think.  It was a Golden mother of Pearl.  I never plan to sell her because I love her    !  The rose gold and black mother of Pearl is also on Fashionphile.  That was really popular but is currently selling on Fashionphile for $4300.  The ones that sell for the most are the older ones/ ones that have the most popular stones (like the rare Lapis one)


----------



## sammix3

Do we really want to wait until Monday to see the official pic?  Crossing my fingers we see something today!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sammix3 said:


> Do we really want to wait until Monday to see the official pic?  Crossing my fingers we see something today!


I am excited too!  Although I do not own many Van Cleef pieces - a humble collection of 2- I always look forward to this thread!


----------



## minami

If it’s a light purple I’m in ..I love RG and October is my bday month lol


----------



## ShoooSh

Sept 17th  !!!

My nerves system has officially collapsed


----------



## nycmamaofone

There is a flurry of posts about the HP with the picture of the mock up on Instagram. I really wonder how close the mock up is to the actual one.


----------



## ilovefhf

8seventeen19 said:


> The SA's know and I believe they can share. I am visiting my SA on Friday so he is making me wait till then.  That usually means that he knows I am going to like it which means it's not YG at least. He knows I really like color as well, so that was another indicator the purple mayyyy be happening.


It’s Friday! Have you heard?


----------



## Suzil

From IG. Editing to delete the mock up. Apologies, I obviously didn’t read the caption and thought it was the actual piece.


----------



## ShoooSh

Suzil said:


> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196867


Its from post #504


----------



## cd0867

Suzil said:


> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196867


Oh it’s just a mock up. Sigh the anticipation is killing me lol


----------



## ShoooSh

Glitterbomb said:


> Here's another mock-up that I did of what I think it could look like if the rumors are true!
> 
> (yes, it's not a perfect rendition  but it helps me to better visualize)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196152


----------



## nycmamaofone

cd0867 said:


> Oh it’s just a mock up. Sigh the anticipation is killing me lol


I don’t get why people are posting this as if it’s real. Ugh.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

I love the color


----------



## juliemaggio

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t get why people are posting this as if it’s real. Ugh.



Agreed! I’m very confused! I was under the impression nothing “official” was out yet. Now I’m so lost!


----------



## Suzil

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t get why people are posting this as if it’s real. Ugh.


Apologies! Just edited my comment and deleted the mock up. I thought it was the actual one and I definitely don’t want to contribute to the general confusion!


----------



## jenaps

I hope someone shares it before Monday I really want to see the shade of purple!


----------



## acrowcounted

Everyone should always be sure to put huge watermarks on anything original that they post to tpf. Otherwise it gets stolen for clout on other platforms.


----------



## ShoooSh

acrowcounted said:


> Everyone should always be sure to put huge watermarks on anything original that they post to tpf. Otherwise it gets stolen for clout on other platforms.


Agreed ! Its literally all over IG & is going VIRAL


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ShoooSh said:


> Agreed ! Its literally all over IG & is going VIRAL


Maybe the purse forum can automatically add watermarks to photo corners?  This does seem to happen more than it needs.


----------



## susan08

still no official photos from VCA??? I’m refreshing the page every day now


----------



## susan08

AntiqueShopper said:


> Maybe the purse forum can automatically add watermarks to photo corners?  This does seem to happen more than it needs.


That’s a good idea! Please add for Tpf only when you mocking pics so we know it’s from here lol


----------



## sjofaye

AntiqueShopper said:


> Maybe the purse forum can automatically add watermarks to photo corners?  This does seem to happen more than it needs.


I think it has to be a huge watermark across the image. I’ve seen people go through lengths to remove the tiny watermarks and claim it’s their own or from their sources.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sjofaye said:


> I think it has to be a huge watermark across the image. I’ve seen people go through lengths to remove the tiny watermarks and claim it’s their own or from their sources.


I definitely understand but it might deter some- or make it large enough to prevent removal


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> Not for the porcelain ones though.


I was able to recoup all of my money when selling my 2019 blue porcelain holiday pendant, so I think there is a market for all previous holiday pendants (porcelain or not).


----------



## cd0867

JewelryLover101 said:


> I was able to recoup all of my money when selling my 2019 blue porcelain holiday pendant, so I think there is a market for all previous holiday pendants (porcelain or not).


Porcelain or not the HP are selling above their previous retail value these days especially if it’s in pristine condition. So I say it’s still worth it to buy and enjoy.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Gosh, I'm so sorry guys. I saw that the mock-up I created and posted is being reposted everywhere on IG and probably other social media, most people are not crediting me, and some people are even posting it as though it is a confirmed preview of what it is going to look like  

Next time, I will definitely watermark anything I post.


----------



## sjofaye

AntiqueShopper said:


> I definitely understand but it might deter some- or make it large enough to prevent removal


Definitely!




Glitterbomb said:


> Gosh, I'm so sorry guys. I saw that the mock-up I created and posted is being reposted everywhere on IG and probably other social media, most people are not crediting me, and some people are even posting it as though it is a confirmed preview of what it is going to look like
> 
> Next time, I will definitely watermark anything I post.



Don't be sorry! It is not your fault. It just sucks that people are taking credit for something you created and even putting their own watermark on it. So bizarre just to get some instagram clout.


----------



## opensesame

Junkenpo said:


> You ladies read my mind.  I love jade  and I was so surprised the first time I saw vca alhambra jade. I had expected something closer to imperial jadeite quality because of the price tag and how little jade it actually would be. I definitely wasnʻt impressed with what Iʻve seen offered for resale.  Since holiday pendant is LE, maybe they could swing a better quality? Even a good quality nephrite would be nice.



I think the price would be crazy high if they did it with translucent green jadeite.


----------



## CATEYES

******** just posted on her website this year’s holiday pendant was confirmed to be “rhodonite” stone. She said it’s a “salmon/pinkish hue”. Here is a photo she posted showing the stone varies in color. Can wait until someone posts a photo from their SA tho!!


----------



## opensesame

CATEYES said:


> ******** just posted on her website this year’s holiday pendant was confirmed to be “rhodonite” stone. She said it’s a “salmon/pinkish hue”. Here is a photo she posted showing the stone varies in color. Can wait until someone posts a photo from their SA tho!!



I much prefer this over purple/RG combo. Can’t wait to see some photos!


----------



## Glitterbomb

CATEYES said:


> ******** just posted on her website this year’s holiday pendant was confirmed to be “rhodonite” stone. She said it’s a “salmon/pinkish hue”. Here is a photo she posted showing the stone varies in color. Can wait until someone posts a photo from their SA tho!!



I don't love this shade of purple, to be honest


----------



## fashionelite

Yay I’m so happy it’s pink. I will definitely sell my 2020 pendant


----------



## CATEYES

Here’s the second photo posted on Purebop’s article for this stones color possibilities. Looks different in chunks where as will most likely be amazing once in the clover necklace all polished up


----------



## CATEYES

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't love this shade of purple, to be honest


Yeah, it’s a salmon color of pink if it’s like these photos… purplish pink. Surprised they are doing a pink when they did the porcelain sevres pink a few years ago. Maybe will be deeper pink (cross your fingers Glitterbomb)


----------



## jenaps

CATEYES said:


> ******** just posted on her website this year’s holiday pendant was confirmed to be “rhodonite” stone. She said it’s a “salmon/pinkish hue”. Here is a photo she posted showing the stone varies in color. Can wait until someone posts a photo from their SA tho!!


This is even more exciting!!!! Monday is going to take forever!!!


----------



## gagabag

CATEYES said:


> ******** just posted on her website this year’s holiday pendant was confirmed to be “rhodonite” stone. She said it’s a “salmon/pinkish hue”. Here is a photo she posted showing the stone varies in color. Can wait until someone posts a photo from their SA tho!!


Yay a stone! I’m back on the game


----------



## nycmamaofone

LOL we went from lavender to pink and from porcelain to a stone. This is why rumors shouldn’t be trusted. I’m actually glad as this is a hard no for me. I’m not a pink person at all.


----------



## cd0867

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't love this shade of purple, to be honest


Agree. I would have like if it was a lilac purple color. But who knows maybe this pendant will change my mind.


----------



## smallfry

CATEYES said:


> Here’s the second photo posted on Purebop’s article for this stones color possibilities. Looks different in chunks where as will most likely be amazing once in the clover necklace all polished up



Ooooh, this looks gorgeous!  I was happy with the mauve porcelain, but this works for me, too!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## bhurry

I love a pink color but not sure I like this shade of pink.  I actually was happy with the mock up that was done of the lavender color.  I will have to see this in person for sure.


----------



## jieminyu

I am sooooo happy it is not porcelain. I was going to pass for this year HP. Now I will definitely get it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wait- it’s not porcelain now?!?!  I confused!


----------



## leechiyong

I’ve been lurking on this thread, but had to comment as I’m so excited at the possibility.  I missed out on the pink porcelain version one and am too afraid of fakes, so the idea of a new pink version makes me giddy.


----------



## Bisoux78

CATEYES said:


> Here’s the second photo posted on Purebop’s article for this stones color possibilities. Looks different in chunks where as will most likely be amazing once in the clover necklace all polished up


Arrrrggg!!! I actually love this shade of pink! I'm in trouble...


----------



## JewelryLover101

I am going to have to wait to see a photo of this one to decide. I am really not thinking I can justify having two pink holiday pendants (since I already have the pink porcelain which I love).


----------



## SDC2003

Wow I am so pleasantly surprised. I’ll have to see this in person but leaning toward getting this. So glad vca didn’t go with purple!


----------



## tenshix

Ugh the suspense!! I am dying inside and would love the pinkish rhodonite stone. But I also love a lavender shade. I’m in trouble either way lol


----------



## ThisVNchick

Hopefully, the stone is hardy! I’m not a vintage pendant kind of gal, but this would make a lovely birthday gift for my daughter this year since her favorite colors are purple/blue/pink! Her dad adds one vca piece to her collection every year and we thought about getting her some sweet earrings but I think this might beat out the sweets.


----------



## cd0867

tenshix said:


> Ugh the suspense!! I am dying inside and would love the pinkish rhodonite stone. But I also love a lavender shade. I’m in trouble either way lol


I know how you feel lol. I think this stone would look very beautiful if it’s paired with white gold to make the pink stand out even more.


----------



## cd0867

ThisVNchick said:


> Hopefully, the stone is hardy! I’m not a vintage pendant kind of gal, but this would make a lovely birthday gift for my daughter this year since her favorite colors are purple/blue/pink! Her dad adds one vca piece to her collection every year and we thought about getting her some sweet earrings but I think this might beat out the sweets.


Awww how sweet of you guys! If she’s into jewelry then I’m pretty sure she’ll absolutely love it.


----------



## tenshix

cd0867 said:


> I know how you feel lol. I think this stone would look very beautiful if it’s paired with white gold to make the pink stand out even more.



That would be so lovely!! I need the official pictures to be leaked today so I can be released of this anxiety!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just looked up the stone. Looks like it’s a healing stone. Interesting choice given where we are in the pandemic.









						Rhodonite Meaning: Healing Properties & Everyday Uses
					

What is Rhodonite? Rhodonite is manganese silicate mineral with an opaque transparency. Rhodonite comes in shades that vary from pale pink to deep red. It has a vitreous luster and is composed of other minerals such as calcite, iron, and magnesium. It has a triclinic crystal system and occurs in...




					tinyrituals.co


----------



## CATEYES

Here is the article below. Saw purple porcelain all over Instagram too but looks like the pic someone on TPF made to just give an idea is what is circulating so… idk either. But I do know ******** (used to be big time contributor here on TPF too using same user name) is a very reliable source so just thought I would share. I don’t believe she would publish an article on her site if it wasn’t a sure thing.
https://www.********.com/breaking-news-on-the-van-cleef-arpels-2021-holiday-pendant/


----------



## cindy05

******** says it’ll be a pink rhodonite.
Hopefully more pink than black.


----------



## Bisoux78

Googled *Rhodonite *and this necklace popped up that Tiffany's has done before. It's definitely a richer hue of pink as opposed to the light pink from before. 








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## CATEYES

nycmamaofone said:


> I just looked up the stone. Looks like it’s a healing stone. Interesting choice given where we are in the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodonite Meaning: Healing Properties & Everyday Uses
> 
> 
> What is Rhodonite? Rhodonite is manganese silicate mineral with an opaque transparency. Rhodonite comes in shades that vary from pale pink to deep red. It has a vitreous luster and is composed of other minerals such as calcite, iron, and magnesium. It has a triclinic crystal system and occurs in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyrituals.co


Yes I read that as well. That is a good point they are choosing that stone on this current climate (thinking)…. I need this everyday lmao


----------



## ThisVNchick

cd0867 said:


> Awww how sweet of you guys! If she’s into jewelry then I’m pretty sure she’ll absolutely love it.


It might be too early to tell if she’s truly into jewelry (she’s turning 4, hence, I hope rhodonite is hardy lol)…but she does get very excited every year when her dad brings her in to pick out something suitable for her age/size.


----------



## dilipalomino

I’m genuinely surprised they’re doing another pink shade so soon. At the same time, this development is already so tempting


----------



## jenaps

Bisoux78 said:


> Googled *Rhodonite *and this necklace popped up that Tiffany's has done before. It's definitely a richer hue of pink as opposed to the light pink from before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


This would be beautiful as an Alhambra pendant!!


----------



## Bisoux78

jenaps said:


> This would be beautiful at an Alhambra pendant!!
> 
> View attachment 5197140


Yaasss! It's definitely a reddish pink...I don't see "purple" pink at all. Now to see if it would look great when set in rose gold...


----------



## mikimoto007

Ah, this looks like a beautiful stone....I'm glad it's not porcelain.

And I'm thrilled I won't be buying, but I think it'll be a stunning piece...I can see it working with all the golds...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

CATEYES said:


> Here’s the second photo posted on Purebop’s article for this stones color possibilities. Looks different in chunks where as will most likely be amazing once in the clover necklace all polished up


I thought this was a photo of meat at first LOL


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

CATEYES said:


> Here is the article below. Saw purple porcelain all over Instagram too but looks like the pic someone on TPF made to just give an idea is what is circulating so… idk either. But I do know ******** (used to be big time contributor here on TPF too using same user name) is a very reliable source so just thought I would share. I don’t believe she would publish an article on her site if it wasn’t a sure thing.
> https://www.********.com/breaking-news-on-the-van-cleef-arpels-2021-holiday-pendant/



Urrrrr… Does anyone know how to reach out to ********? Apparently someone stole my original photo of my VCA HP collection that I posted here and ******** credited the image to that person! This really upsets me!


----------



## nycmamaofone

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Urrrrr… Does anyone know how to reach out to ********? Apparently someone stole my original photo of my VCA HP collection that I posted here and ******** credited the image to that person! This really upsets me!


I would send her a DM on Instagram. Edited: I also just sent her a DM too.


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Urrrrr… Does anyone know how to reach out to ********? Apparently someone stole my original photo of my VCA HP collection that I posted here and ******** credited the image to that person! This really upsets me!


Ha! It was the same person that stole the mock-up pic a few pages ago.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Urrrrr… Does anyone know how to reach out to ********? Apparently someone stole my original photo of my VCA HP collection that I posted here and ******** credited the image to that person! This really upsets me!


I'd just DM her on IG


----------



## nycmamaofone

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Urrrrr… Does anyone know how to reach out to ********? Apparently someone stole my original photo of my VCA HP collection that I posted here and ******** credited the image to that person! This really upsets me!


She just changed it


----------



## CATEYES

LovingTheOrange said:


> I thought this was a photo of meat at first LOL


Lol  me too!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

nycmamaofone said:


> She just changed it



Wow, kinda freaky… my DM to her on IG just went out 5 seconds ago, so she or whoever that works for her must have been following this thread closely.

edit: ok, she said someone reached out on my behalf. Whoever you are, thank you very much!


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow, kinda freaky… my DM to her on IG just went out 5 seconds ago, so she or whoever that works for her must have been following this thread closely.


“QuiCestLaVie” 
Can’t even steal other people’s intel and photos successfully!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow, kinda freaky… my DM to her on IG just went out 5 seconds ago, so she or whoever that works for her must have been following this thread closely.


Maybe it was her, she used to be on this website a lot for Hermès and Chanel. Glad she changed it so you received credit.

Now who has a pic from an SA so we can see what shade of pink VCA will have chosen? I’m dying to see one!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow, kinda freaky… my DM to her on IG just went out 5 seconds ago, so she or whoever that works for her must have been following this thread closely.
> 
> edit: ok, she said someone reached out on my behalf. Whoever you are, thank you very much!


Sure, no problem. (I must have DM’ed her a few minutes before you did.) She responded immediately.


----------



## kmm88

Ok.... My wallet might not be so safe after all. Do we have any confirmation on the gold that will be used? Hoping its not rose!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> “QuiCestLaVie”
> Can’t even steal other people’s intel and photos successfully!



Haha thanks for catching that. Time to DM again…


----------



## Notorious Pink

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Urrrrr… Does anyone know how to reach out to ********? Apparently someone stole my original photo of my VCA HP collection that I posted here and ******** credited the image to that person! This really upsets me!



She has plagiarized my work in the past. Her info is generally reliable, but for a lot of it she is not the source.
She is getting better, though, most of the photos of mine that her articles have utilized are now at least credited to me.


----------



## Han_B

Alena21 said:


> Since then? My screenshot was taken 3 hrs ago... I posted another one for 3600 eur... the listings for high priced ones stay on forever.


Was talking about the yoogis closet one you posted, trust me, got catfished


----------



## EpiFanatic

Glitterbomb said:


> Gosh, I'm so sorry guys. I saw that the mock-up I created and posted is being reposted everywhere on IG and probably other social media, most people are not crediting me, and some people are even posting it as though it is a confirmed preview of what it is going to look like
> 
> Next time, I will definitely watermark anything I post.


It’s not your fault. TPF evidence of people NOT READING and just grabbing a pic and posting. This is seriously annoying. I don’t mean you @Glitterbomb .  If people are gonna do that, then that is on them. But whatever. People who are thoughtful and careful will not make this mistake.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’ve had someone steal my Onyx and WG five motif pic and other people in IG were saying congrats blah blah blah. I’m like, who else did my DH buy a five motif for?  His shoes were in the pic.


----------



## CATEYES

EpiFanatic said:


> I’ve had someone steal my Onyx and WG five motif pic and other people in IG were saying congrats blah blah blah. I’m like, who else did my DH buy a five motif for?  His shoes were in the pic.


“Who else did my DH buy a five motif for?” (Lmao face-won’t post my laughing emoji!!)


----------



## smallfry

nycmamaofone said:


> I just looked up the stone. Looks like it’s a healing stone. Interesting choice given where we are in the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodonite Meaning: Healing Properties & Everyday Uses
> 
> 
> What is Rhodonite? Rhodonite is manganese silicate mineral with an opaque transparency. Rhodonite comes in shades that vary from pale pink to deep red. It has a vitreous luster and is composed of other minerals such as calcite, iron, and magnesium. It has a triclinic crystal system and occurs in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyrituals.co



I just googled it as well.  The hardness of rhodonite is 5.5-6.5, which has the same hardness as opal.  I think this is going to be a stone that will vary greatly in appearance, too, based on the images posted so far in this thread.  It sure is pretty, though!


----------



## tenshix

smallfry said:


> I just googled it as well.  The hardness of rhodonite is 5.5-6.5, which has the same hardness as opal.  I think this is going to be a stone that will vary greatly in appearance, too, based on the images posted so far in this thread.  It sure is pretty, though!



Ah I wonder if the porosity is similar to an opal as well. Ideally I would like something I can keep on in the shower since I’m too lazy to take my chain necklaces & bracelets on and off daily. My MOP pieces have been doing fine. Does anyone know if VCA is able to replace LE stones at the same price as regular stone repairs in the event that they break/need replacement? I think I was told it would be somewhere around 195 USD to replace a stone like MOP.


----------



## hab818

Been watching this thread closely. Love the symbolism of rhodonite but kinda don’t love having to take it off daily if it’s a delicate stone… what can I say. I’m super lazy!


----------



## lucky7355

jenaps said:


> This would be beautiful as an Alhambra pendant!!
> 
> View attachment 5197140



I love the combo here - the white gold makes it pop. Not sure how I would feel if it does end up being in rose gold, but would definitely need to see pics/video.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

So it not porcelain after all?! 
And it is not purple but reddish pink from what I see posted here…the fake news are annoying…


----------



## Alena21

Isabelle_ann said:


> So it not porcelain after all?!
> And it is not purple but reddish pink from what I see posted here…the fake news are annoying…


The broken telephone game is real


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> She has plagiarized my work in the past. Her info is generally reliable, but for a lot of it she is not the source.
> She is getting better, though, most of the photos of mine that her articles have utilized are now at least credited to me.


Btw i have seen your photos from here on pinterest .


----------



## lilpikachu

Have been checking this thread religiously in hopes of some intel - looking forward to seeing some official photos next week!

That being said, I hope I don’t like it too much because I’m on ban island and trying to stick to my wishlist


----------



## lynne_ross

ThisVNchick said:


> Hopefully, the stone is hardy! I’m not a vintage pendant kind of gal, but this would make a lovely birthday gift for my daughter this year since her favorite colors are purple/blue/pink! Her dad adds one vca piece to her collection every year and we thought about getting her some sweet earrings but I think this might beat out the sweets.


Such sweet parents. I am also thinking about this for my daughter.


----------



## San2222

Isabelle_ann said:


> So it not porcelain after all?!
> And it is not purple but reddish pink from what I see posted here…the fake news are annoying…



honestly, we don't know until the company pic is released whether it's porcelain or stone 

but i think when we share intel on here, we don't intend it to be fake news...we share what we are being told.


----------



## Glitterbomb

San2222 said:


> honestly, we don't know until the company pic is released whether it's porcelain or stone
> 
> but i think when we share intel on here, we don't intend it to be fake news...we share what we are being told.



Agreed, I don't think anyone posted fake news intentionally. It was always just a rumor that it was lavender porcelain.


----------



## San2222

i just asked my sa and she said they were just notified late last night that there's been a change and it may be this rhodonite stone. VCA has been trying to prevent the counterfeit market from perpetuating and that HQ may be spreading "false news" online to deter the counterfeit.  so at this point, your guess is good as mine. But she did confirm that they will release official photos on 09/20 and that they will receive in store on 09/24. I've made an appt to see her on 09/25 so hopefully we can see them irl soon


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> Btw i have seen your photos from here on pinterest .



I don’t mind if my watermark is on it. When I’m ready to stick my work behind a paywall, I will (no worries, friends will get free access ) what cracks me up the most is when I research something and wind up finding my own material!


----------



## Isabelle_ann

San2222 said:


> i just asked my sa and she said they were just notified late last night that there's been a change and it may be this rhodonite stone. VCA has been trying to prevent the counterfeit market from perpetuating and that HQ may be spreading "false news" online to deter the counterfeit.  so at this point, your guess is good as mine. But she did confirm that they will release official photos on 09/20 and that they will receive in store on 09/24. I've made an appt to see her on 09/25 so hopefully we can see them irl soon


Yeah makes sense releasing misleading info on purpose. They know for well it will be shared here


----------



## lilpikachu

At this point, I’d seriously crack up if the pendant was a completely different colour


----------



## 336

Allegedly!


----------



## ka3na20

https://www.********.com/breaking-news-on-the-van-cleef-arpels-2021-holiday-pendant/


----------



## San2222

San2222 said:


> i just asked my sa and she said they were just notified late last night that there's been a change and it may be this rhodonite stone. VCA has been trying to prevent the counterfeit market from perpetuating and that HQ may be spreading "false news" online to deter the counterfeit.  so at this point, your guess is good as mine. But she did confirm that they will release official photos on 09/20 and that they will receive in store on 09/24. I've made an appt to see her on 09/25 so hopefully we can see them irl soon


she just showed me a screenshot of their sa chatroom, everyone is going bezerk because they have all thought it was the porcelain then HQ gave them the shocking news (if it is even true this time)...


----------



## Alena21

San2222 said:


> i just asked my sa and she said they were just notified late last night that there's been a change and it may be this rhodonite stone. VCA has been trying to prevent the counterfeit market from perpetuating and that HQ may be spreading "false news" online to deter the counterfeit.  so at this point, your guess is good as mine. But she did confirm that they will release official photos on 09/20 and that they will receive in store on 09/24. I've made an appt to see her on 09/25 so hopefully we can see them irl soon


Thought that might be the case so I kept what I was told by my SA to myself. Still most of us here enjoy the discussion about the HP more than actually getting it so no harm done


----------



## JJJ.

I think that when SAs are asked about the HP, they themselves are going off of general information and informing their clients as best as they can. Until corporate sends out an official memo or until the item is in store, it's not easy to describe the exact pendant color. I suspect that SAs in Asia (since they seem to get intel first), without knowing the name of the stone/material, said purple or lavender because that's how it looked to them whether it be an image rendering or the product photo on screen. It's no different when we see some bag colors in real life are different from the picture that gets circulated. Again, this is just what I suspect but I do have to say that the prediction on here was not far off because some of the rhodonite mineral stone images on ******** can come off as a mix of lavender/pink. It's a beautiful stone and happy for those who are getting what they had hoped for! However, if this is all a ruse to throw us off, well played by corporate.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I had spoken to SAs across a few places and they all mentioned that they didn't know since no information had been released. They were all so sweet about the lack of information. Bless them! I am extremely lucky to have met them during my travels and at home.

In the meantime, I will share some wonderful treats while waiting for the reveal! Amazing handwriting


----------



## A.Stone

lilpikachu said:


> At this point, I’d seriously crack up if the pendant was a completely different colour


maybe all this is a canary trap that meant to identify the source of the leak


----------



## Yodabest

Purple wasn’t appealing to me at all but I could see a pink like this being pretty. I’ll say this- the idea of purple I had totally written off but if this color turns out to be the one I’m definitely interested!


----------



## sherrysi

I feel like a lot of the "leaks" were just people using the guesses from this thread to pretend they have "insider information" LOL


----------



## EpiFanatic

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had spoken to SAs across a few places and they all mentioned that they didn't know since no information had been released. They were all so sweet about the lack of information. Bless them! I am extremely lucky to have met them during my travels and at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I will share some wonderful treats while waiting for the reveal! Amazing handwriting
> 
> View attachment 5197483


That is the tastiest moon cake EVER. I loved it. Sooooooo gooood.  And the box is gorgeous. Trying to decide what I will use it for.


----------



## lolakitten

Rhodonite can be purple too.
I still have my fingers crossed for white gold 
(Pic found via google search)


----------



## Glitterbomb

Ugh it is so annoying that people are watermarking my mock-up with their own instagram usernames and taking credit for my shoddy photoshop work. LOL...ok then


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

EpiFanatic said:


> That is the tastiest moon cake EVER. I loved it. Sooooooo gooood.  And the box is gorgeous. Trying to decide what I will use it for.



Peninsula mooncakes are my favorite and I’m so happy that VCA knows that too. My daughter is going to keep her precious stuff in this box.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lolakitten said:


> Rhodonite can be purple too.
> I still have my fingers crossed for white gold
> (Pic found via google search)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197507


this looks like the bruise on my leg when I walk into a table XD


----------



## chiaoapple

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Peninsula mooncakes are my favorite and I’m so happy that VCA knows that too. My daughter is going to keep her precious stuff in this box.


I don’t think it’s Peninsula… the card with my box says it’s from the 3-star Michelin restaurant Lung King Heen (even better IMO!). (Dior did do Peninsula this year.)
Like your daughter, I am going to keep some precious stuff in the box too =)


----------



## sherrysi

chiaoapple said:


> I don’t think it’s Peninsula… the card with my box says it’s from the 3-star Michelin restaurant Lung King Heen (even better IMO!). (Dior did do Peninsula this year.)
> Like your daughter, I am going to keep some precious stuff in the box too =)
> 
> View attachment 5197563


I can't believe they chose "five nuts and ham" mooncakes... a bold choice that not many people will like I'm afraid


----------



## Lizziemama

chiaoapple said:


> I don’t think it’s Peninsula… the card with my box says it’s from the 3-star Michelin restaurant Lung King Heen (even better IMO!). (Dior did do Peninsula this year.)
> Like your daughter, I am going to keep some precious stuff in the box too =)
> 
> View attachment 5197563


This is from four seasons hotel


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

chiaoapple said:


> I don’t think it’s Peninsula… the card with my box says it’s from the 3-star Michelin restaurant Lung King Heen (even better IMO!). (Dior did do Peninsula this year.)
> Like your daughter, I am going to keep some precious stuff in the box too =)
> 
> View attachment 5197563



This is interesting! So they give different mooncakes to different clients? Mine are all Peninsula egg yolk. The ones I got last year were also Peninsula. The five nuts and ham flavor, like sherrysi said, is usually a flavor that most would never want to touch, but I’m curious if a 3 star Michelin restaurant version is going to be different.


----------



## lolakitten

LovingTheOrange said:


> this looks like the bruise on my leg when I walk into a table XD


Weird, my bruises are green


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

lolakitten said:


> Rhodonite can be purple too.
> I still have my fingers crossed for white gold
> (Pic found via google search)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197507



Ahhh I really hope it’s close to this color.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

LovingTheOrange said:


> this looks like the bruise on my leg when I walk into a table XD


Mine are like this too. I’m a bit concerned it won’t look good on me. Hahahah


----------



## Alena21

Isabelle_ann said:


> Mine are like this too. I’m a bit concerned it won’t look good on me. Hahahah


From what I saw online the colour varies from bland flesh like colour through salmon, different tonality pink, purple to speckled black. Also it is not uniform it has a lot of veins and inclusions. You might be able to pick something to your liking. 
For me it is still a hard no.


----------



## lynne_ross

Who knows if the information is even right. We all need to just wait for the official release.


----------



## lilpikachu

sherrysi said:


> I can't believe they chose "five nuts and ham" mooncakes... a bold choice that not many people will like I'm afraid


Not just any ham, *majestic* ham! 

Any Melbourne based VCA customers get sent mooncakes? Or are these limited to Asia?

What an amazing gift to receive!


----------



## cd0867

ThisVNchick said:


> It might be too early to tell if she’s truly into jewelry (she’s turning 4, hence, I hope rhodonite is hardy lol)…but she does get very excited every year when her dad brings her in to pick out something suitable for her age/size.


I see. Your husband reminds me of my friend’s husband. Her husband and her decided to get their daughter the white gold guilloche HP as a momento since she was born in 2020. They’re also planning to add at least one piece each year for her like you’re doing.


----------



## cd0867

LovingTheOrange said:


> I thought this was a photo of meat at first LOL


Now I can’t unsee it when I look at the pictures lol


----------



## cd0867

kmm88 said:


> Ok.... My wallet might not be so safe after all. Do we have any confirmation on the gold that will be used? Hoping its not rose!


Hopefully it’ll be white gold   The rhodonite would stand more like how Tiffany did their earrings.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

lilpikachu said:


> Not just any ham, *majestic* ham!
> 
> Any Melbourne based VCA customers get sent mooncakes? Or are these limited to Asia?
> 
> What an amazing gift to receive!



US clients get these too.


----------



## cd0867

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had spoken to SAs across a few places and they all mentioned that they didn't know since no information had been released. They were all so sweet about the lack of information. Bless them! I am extremely lucky to have met them during my travels and at home.
> 
> In the meantime, I will share some wonderful treats while waiting for the reveal! Amazing handwriting
> 
> View attachment 5197483


Wow the packaging so beautiful and how nice of them. I wish the US stores would do a package like this for Mid Autumn Festival but oh well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> I don’t think it’s Peninsula… the card with my box says it’s from the 3-star Michelin restaurant Lung King Heen (even better IMO!). (Dior did do Peninsula this year.)
> Like your daughter, I am going to keep some precious stuff in the box too =)
> 
> View attachment 5197563


Mine was from the NYC peninsula. Maybe it differs by city.


----------



## cd0867

Lizziemama said:


> This is from four seasons hotel


Wow how fancy. But quite reasonable since these are gifts for their VIP customers so of course it was to be up to par.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cd0867 said:


> Hopefully it’ll be white gold   The rhodonite would stand more like how Tiffany did their earrings.


yeah super crossing fingers for WG. Sigh…thought I was safe.


----------



## cd0867

OuiCestLaVie said:


> US clients get these too.


I see. Thanks for letting me know. Probably VIP clientele would receive these so I had no idea that it was offer in the US too.


----------



## oceanz22

SG VCA website seems to be down . Hopefully they are doing the upload of photos of the HP.


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5197536
> 
> 
> Ugh it is so annoying that people are watermarking my mock-up with their own instagram usernames and taking credit for my shoddy photoshop work. LOL...ok then


LMAO!! 
SM is such a disease! So many poseurs stalk this forum and regurgitate info as their own ! HA! 
You did a great job with this mock up!!


----------



## lilpikachu

cd0867 said:


> I see. Thanks for letting me know. Probably VIP clientele would receive these so I had no idea that it was offer in the US too.


I’m nowhere near VIP level with VCA but love that these are sent to special clients 

All I want at this point is the Alhambra coffee table book! I know I can buy it myself but it‘s not the same as receiving it from your SA - maybe I’ll get surprised when I buy my next piece


----------



## Alena21

I got meh mooncakes from VCA. I was complaining about the quality at Harry Winston so they sent me 2  boxes of their customised mooncakes plus 8 teaspoon set. Smart move. Hahaha


----------



## cd0867

lilpikachu said:


> I’m nowhere near VIP level with VCA but love that these are sent to special clients
> 
> All I want at this point is the Alhambra coffee table book! I know I can buy it myself but it‘s not the same as receiving it from your SA - maybe I’ll get surprised when I buy my next piece


Really? My SA gifted me a coffee table book when I mentioned that I bought my frivole necklace as a birthday gift for myself. It was so thoughtful of him. Hopefully I can receive the mooncakes next year and you’ll receive a coffee table book soon too!


----------



## lilpikachu

cd0867 said:


> Really? My SA gifted me a coffee table book when I mentioned that I bought my frivole necklace as a birthday gift for myself. It was so thoughtful of him. Hopefully I can receive the mooncakes next year and you’ll receive a coffee table book soon too!


I honestly cannot complain - my SA is amazing and so kind to me.  

I have received this coffee table book from her.  When I bought the guilloche earrings for my birthday earlier this year, she sent me flowers and gifted me a VCA Rose Velours candle (which smells amazing).  She has reached out and invited me to high tea a few times (I still haven’t met her in real life) and sent me a Christmas card last year.  She also messaged me about the RG/carnelian collection that recently dropped even though the boutique was only getting limited stock for the first launch.  I declined but still appreciate that she thought of me (I’ve only got three VCA creations so far, all guilloche).  I never got this treatment from Cartier  

Oh, and she did mention the HP but no updates so far - I’ll message her tomorrow and see if she can tell me anything 






						Van Cleef and Arpels : GEOFFROY-SCHNEITER BERENICE: Amazon.com.au: Books
					

Van Cleef and Arpels : GEOFFROY-SCHNEITER BERENICE: Amazon.com.au: Books



					www.amazon.com.au


----------



## cd0867

lilpikachu said:


> I honestly cannot complain - my SA is amazing and so kind to me.
> 
> I have received this coffee table book from her.  When I bought the guilloche earrings for my birthday earlier this year, she sent me flowers and gifted me a VCA Rose Velours candle (which smells amazing).  She has reached out and invited me to high tea a few times (I still haven’t met her in real life) and sent me a Christmas card last year.  She also messaged me about the RG/carnelian collection that recently dropped even though the boutique was only getting limited stock for the first launch.  I declined but still appreciate that she thought of me (I’ve only got three VCA creations so far, all guilloche).  I never got this treatment from Cartier
> 
> Oh, and she did mention the HP but no updates so far - I’ll message her tomorrow and see if she can tell me anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef and Arpels : GEOFFROY-SCHNEITER BERENICE: Amazon.com.au: Books
> 
> 
> Van Cleef and Arpels : GEOFFROY-SCHNEITER BERENICE: Amazon.com.au: Books
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com.au



How nice of her! I seriously think VCA has the best customer service out of all of the luxury brands that I’ve shopped with. I’m actually considering about getting the RG/ carnelian bracelet aside from this year’s HP. I don’t have a piece in guilloche yet and I love red carnelian so it’s an ideal combo for me. Hopefully your SA will have good news about the HP. I’m be checking with my SA too 
Oh almost forgot to share with you which book I received 
https://www.amazon.com/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Nicholas-Foulkes/dp/2365111912


----------



## Yodabest

LovingTheOrange said:


> this looks like the bruise on my leg when I walk into a table XD


 Now I can’t unsee it! LOL
To me it looks like the color of lava lamps sold at Spencer’s gifts back in the 90s if anyone at all can relate to that reference.

Gosh I hope it’s not this shade hahahha


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Mine was from the NYC peninsula. Maybe it differs by city.


Oh I see! Sorry I assumed you were in Asia. No idea they offered to US clients who may celebrate the occasion too, very considerate!


----------



## lilpikachu

cd0867 said:


> How nice of her! I seriously think VCA has the best customer service out of all of the luxury brands that I’ve shopped with. I’m actually considering about getting the RG/ carnelian bracelet aside from this year’s HP. I don’t have a piece in guilloche yet and I love red carnelian so it’s an ideal combo for me. Hopefully your SA will have good news about the HP. I’m be checking with my SA too
> Oh almost forgot to share with you which book I received
> https://www.amazon.com/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Nicholas-Foulkes/dp/2365111912


She really is the best! I am so grateful that I started my VCA journey with her.  I’ve heard stories about the service from VCA (not complimentary) but my experience has been nothing but wonderful (at both boutiques in Melbourne).  

I only purchased my first creation a year ago (YG guilloche pendant) and then I pulled the trigger on the 2020 Holiday Pendant too (seriously did not expect that but it was WG guilloche!) - just missing the YG 5 motif bracelet and my guilloche collection is complete  

The RG/carnelian combo looks so pretty from all the pictures I’ve seen - carnelian is so vibrant and guilloche is hypnotising  Make sure you see it in person so you can pick the perfect red for yourself! You must get it! 

The coffee table book you received is the one I want 

Sorry for going off topic - I will report back if I hear anything new from my SA!


----------



## SDC2003

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5197536
> 
> 
> Ugh it is so annoying that people are watermarking my mock-up with their own instagram usernames and taking credit for my shoddy photoshop work. LOL...ok then


Ah not cool. Let her know. She is actually quite nice!


----------



## jtc103

fashionelite said:


> Yay I’m so happy it’s pink. I will definitely sell my 2020 pendant


 Dibs!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t mind if my watermark is on it. When I’m ready to stick my work behind a paywall, I will (no worries, friends will get free access ) what cracks me up the most is when I research something and wind up finding my own material!


No watermarks (one was half of your face from your avatar)
I had been looking for vca & that popped up.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5197536
> 
> 
> Ugh it is so annoying that people are watermarking my mock-up with their own instagram usernames and taking credit for my shoddy photoshop work. LOL...ok then


I will say, because of your cute mockup, this HP pendant topic has been so much fun!  All becuase of your creative photo! 
If only you got royalties every time someone uses your photo in their post.  Even if you only received 1 cent per post, I bet you would have gotten enough royalities by now to buy a nice VCA piece!


----------



## cd0867

lilpikachu said:


> She really is the best! I am so grateful that I started my VCA journey with her.  I’ve heard stories about the service from VCA (not complimentary) but my experience has been nothing but wonderful (at both boutiques in Melbourne).
> 
> I only purchased my first creation a year ago (YG guilloche pendant) and then I pulled the trigger on the 2020 Holiday Pendant too (seriously did not expect that but it was WG guilloche!) - just missing the YG 5 motif bracelet and my guilloche collection is complete
> 
> The RG/carnelian combo looks so pretty from all the pictures I’ve seen - carnelian is so vibrant and guilloche is hypnotising  Make sure you see it in person so you can pick the perfect red for yourself! You must get it!
> 
> The coffee table book you received is the one I want
> 
> Sorry for going off topic - I will report back if I hear anything new from my SA!


I still regret not getting last year’s HP so hopefully this years pendant won’t disappoint. I definitely agree with going to the store to personally choice any pieces made with stones like this year’s HP too (some stones can have color vary from almost translucent to a darker shade with the exception for onyx - it’ll always be black lol). I hope I can find a true red shade like this one that I saw when I was browsing through the forum. 

You know what I actually like the book that you received  

I asked my SA earlier today about the HP but no updates yet.   Sigh VCA sure is tight lipped about info this year.


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> I will say, because of your cute mockup, this HP pendant topic has been so much fun!  All becuase of your creative photo!
> If only you got royalties every time someone uses your photo in their post.  Even if you only received 1 cent per post, I bet you would have gotten enough royalities by now to buy a nice VCA piece!


Indeed. I was anticipating this year’s HP and when you posted your mock up it made me even more excited. Hopefully your mock up will inspire VCA to do a HP with a purple stone in the future. That would be a dream come true


----------



## fashionelite

My post was removed for being “off topic”. But styledbyshishi on Instagram confirmed the pendant will costs $3550.


----------



## cd0867

fashionelite said:


> My post was removed for being “off topic”. But styledbyshishi on Instagram confirmed the pendant will costs $3550.
> 
> View attachment 5197989


I think $3500 is just for the deposit. I remember last year’s HP was $3850 so I think it’s possible that the price would increase even more for this year’s HP.


----------



## dilipalomino

My SA confirmed it’ll be RG. While I wanted a RG one, I feel like they should have gone with WG or even YG for this pinkish hue


----------



## sammix3

dilipalomino said:


> My SA confirmed it’ll be RG. While I wanted a RG one, I feel like they should have gone with WG or even YG for this pinkish hue


Did your SA confirm the stone as well?


----------



## Candy_landy

sammix3 said:


> Did your SA confirm the stone as well?


My SA confirm


----------



## bhurry

Wow this is so hilarious.  I texted my SA to see if she has any info for the HP and she said yes I do..  so of course I said, can you send me the pic and she sent me a pic of the mock up picture from this forum.  I couldn’t stop laughing of course, it all comes back to this forum.


----------



## cd0867

dilipalomino said:


> My SA confirmed it’ll be RG. While I wanted a RG one, I feel like they should have gone with WG or even YG for this pinkish hue


Totally agree. The RG would clash with the pinkish shade . WH would compliment so well with this type of stone. Sigh


----------



## cd0867

bhurry said:


> Wow this is so hilarious.  I texted my SA to see if she has any info for the HP and she said yes I do..  so of course I said, can you send me the pic and she sent me a pic of the mock up picture from this forum.  I couldn’t stop laughing of course, it all comes back to this forum.


How funny  I hope someone at VCA would take note and design the HP with purple stones for next year’s edition.


----------



## mikimoto007

bhurry said:


> Wow this is so hilarious.  I texted my SA to see if she has any info for the HP and she said yes I do..  so of course I said, can you send me the pic and she sent me a pic of the mock up picture from this forum.  I couldn’t stop laughing of course, it all comes back to this forum.



This is hysterical. VCA really need to do something about controlling the news...but this is so funny.


----------



## Paola1976

Candy_landy said:


> My SA confirm


What is the stone ?


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

This is so weird. I went today to pick something up and they told me it’s still not confirmed by the company but they took my deposit for the holiday  pendant. They said that they have been getting bombarded with the ******** pictures but the company has not released any details to the employees.

So I’m confused where is the disconnect?


----------



## gagabag

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> This is so weird. I went today to pick something up and they told me it’s still not confirmed by the company but they took my deposit for the holiday  pendant. They said that they have been getting bombarded with the ******** pictures but the company has not released any details to the employees.
> 
> So I’m confused where is the disconnect?


I’m even more surprised they took your deposit


----------



## mikimoto007

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> This is so weird. I went today to pick something up and they told me it’s still not confirmed by the company but they took my deposit for the holiday  pendant. They said that they have been getting bombarded with the ******** pictures but the company has not released any details to the employees.
> 
> So I’m confused where is the disconnect?



They took a deposit for an item they know nothing about? I'm amazed they couldn't tell you anything.

Do you collect the holiday pendant?

VCA will have played a blinder if Monday comes and lime green porcelain or something off the wall is revealed...


----------



## Candy_landy

Paola1976 said:


> What is the stone ?


Rhodonite she said


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> They took a deposit for an item they know nothing about? I'm amazed they couldn't tell you anything.
> 
> Do you collect the holiday pendant?
> 
> VCA will have played a blinder if Monday comes and lime green porcelain or something off the wall is revealed...


I’d actually love lime green!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> I’d actually love lime green!



It's certainly....different...


----------



## Bisoux78

dilipalomino said:


> My SA confirmed it’ll be RG. While I wanted a RG one, I feel like they should have gone with WG or even YG for this pinkish hue



Aah so my SA at Short Hills didn't lie to me either! She said RG with such conviction...only thing she got wrong was the Guilloche part.   
I actually think the RG would bring out the warmth of the reddish pink stone...Can't wait to see the first pic(s)!


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> I’d actually love lime green!


Me toooo


----------



## lolakitten

jenaps said:


> I’d actually love lime green!





EpiFanatic said:


> Me toooo


So would I, like chrysoberyl… cat eye chrysoberyl!!


----------



## I Love Hermes

OuiCestLaVie said:


> US clients get these too.



Canadians get them too, from Peninsula as well


----------



## EpiFanatic

lolakitten said:


> So would I, like chrysoberyl… cat eye chrysoberyl!!


Or green chalcedony!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I wonder if the color will be similar to the Tiffany color…


----------



## Han_B

3kidsmakes5 said:


> I wonder if the color will be similar to the Tiffany color…


I hope it is


----------



## Hantan83

Does anyone know how much the holiday pendant is please in Europe or the UK?


----------



## minami

This is so confusing, my SA says they are not allowed to take deposits for holiday pendants at all and yes no official confirmation yet.. if it’s lime green I’m safe!!


----------



## jwilli

Ladies, if this is rose gold with the pinkish rhodonite which rose gold earrings are people thinking about that would look good? I have no rose gold jewellery (but a pinkish stone would be very pretty)


----------



## ThisVNchick

cd0867 said:


> I see. Your husband reminds me of my friend’s husband. Her husband and her decided to get their daughter the white gold guilloche HP as a momento since she was born in 2020. They’re also planning to add at least one piece each year for her like you’re doing.


The rationale is that if we get her these classic pieces, they seem to hold their value well. And if she doesn’t turn out to be a jewelry person, at least she will have a few classic pieces to rotate from. Of course, we still invest and have money in savings for her future (college fund, first house funds etc…) but a little frivolous spending doesn’t hurt either


----------



## opensesame

ThisVNchick said:


> The rationale is that if we get her these classic pieces, they seem to hold their value well. And if she doesn’t turn out to be a jewelry person, at least she will have a few classic pieces to rotate from. Of course, we still invest and have money in savings for her future (college fund, first house funds etc…) but a little frivolous spending doesn’t hurt either



By the time she is a teenager, she would have over a dozen HP necklaces to wear


----------



## ThisVNchick

opensesame said:


> By the time she is a teenager, she would have over a dozen HP necklaces to wear


 LOL!
No I don’t think we will add a HP every year, just ones that fit her personality. I’m just trying to make sure she has a nice rounded classic collection (earrings, pendants, bracelets) to rotate from.


----------



## lastnametea

ThisVNchick said:


> The rationale is that if we get her these classic pieces, they seem to hold their value well. And if she doesn’t turn out to be a jewelry person, at least she will have a few classic pieces to rotate from. Of course, we still invest and have money in savings for her future (college fund, first house funds etc…) but a little frivolous spending doesn’t hurt either


I actually want to do the same thing!! My daughter was born this year and if the hp looks 
 good, I want to get this for her to mark her birth year. My mother thinks I'm crazy but I'm glad I'm not the only one with this idea


----------



## cd0867

ThisVNchick said:


> The rationale is that if we get her these classic pieces, they seem to hold their value well. And if she doesn’t turn out to be a jewelry person, at least she will have a few classic pieces to rotate from. Of course, we still invest and have money in savings for her future (college fund, first house funds etc…) but a little frivolous spending doesn’t hurt either


Yep can’t go wrong with VCA jewelry. Aside from its high resell value, I think the most special thing is that each piece will hold a sentimental value and memories of your daughter growing up. I think it’s great of you and your husband letting her to choose which pieces she likes. If I have a daughter in the future, I would do this for her too.


----------



## cd0867

lastnametea said:


> I actually want to do the same thing!! My daughter was born this year and if the hp looks
> good, I want to get this for her to mark her birth year. My mother thinks I'm crazy but I'm glad I'm not the only one with this idea


No, you’re not the only one. Who knows this could start a trend lol. If I have a daughter in the future, I would consider doing this too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

minami said:


> This is so confusing, my SA says they are not allowed to take deposits for holiday pendants at all and yes no official confirmation yet.. if it’s lime green I’m safe!!


Context my dear. Context. We’re all just chatting here, and speculating. You should please read earlier posts. We were joking around about the lime green. This is how misinformation gets transmitted.

and rules aren’t universal. Different countries allow different things.  Heck I think even within the same store different SA’s may accommodate different scenarios. So just go with what your local says or does.  If you don’t like it, try reaching out to another store.


----------



## minami

EpiFanatic said:


> Context my dear. Context. We’re all just chatting here, and speculating. You should please read earlier posts. We were joking around about the lime green. This is how misinformation gets transmitted.
> 
> and rules aren’t universal. Different countries allow different things.  Heck I think even within the same store different SA’s may accommodate different scenarios. So just go with what your local says or does.  If you don’t like it, try reaching out to another store.


I’ve been reading this thread since it started and I know lime green is just another speculation just saying I would be totally safe if indeed it was lime green as a joke..context also my dear

Nope my SA told me globally VCA doesn’t accept deposits for holiday pendants and sharing some info here

I am also chatting here not taking what’s here as the ‘truth’


----------



## EpiFanatic

minami said:


> I’ve been reading this thread since it started and I know lime green is just another speculation just saying I would be totally safe if indeed it was lime green as a joke..context also my dear
> 
> Nope my SA told me globally VCA doesn’t accept deposits for holiday pendants and sharing some info here
> 
> I am also chatting here not taking what’s here as the ‘truth’


I’m glad you know it was just pure speculation. I didn’t know what you’re thinking so I wanted to be clear.   Although if someone said they paid in advance for the pendant, who am I to say they didn’t. I don’t assume people are not telling the truth. I can believe that is what your SA told you. However who is to say the rule is universally followed.  I do believe that some clients are treated slightly differently but as to exactly how, I wouldn’t know. Putting down a prepayment on a HP would not be a surprise to me.


----------



## BigAkoya

lastnametea said:


> I actually want to do the same thing!! My daughter was born this year and if the hp looks
> good, I want to get this for her to mark her birth year. My mother thinks I'm crazy but I'm glad I'm not the only one with this idea


I think it's a lovely idea, but I want to add it is difficult to execute in reailty... more a romantic myth.
What I observe with the young kids these days is they do not want anything old, nor things given to them they did not first pick out. They want an item that is new and personally selected by them.

I purchased and held on to a few things thinking the next generation would like them, but nope, not at all in my experience.  I have since gotten rid of those items.  My parents purchased a few jewelry items for me when I was a baby, saving them for when I grew up. I have never worn any of it.  They sit in a safe deposit box now, and I will pass them down as I do not want to get rid of it because it is sentimental.  I am certain the next generation who never knew my parents will eventually get rid of these pieces as it has no sentimental value to them.

I know it's not a happy thought, but sometimes it is reality.  I personally would not buy a necklace and sit on it for 10-15 years waiting for my daughter to wear it.  If it were me, I would purchase a gift she can look at forever, at any age, 5 or 50, that commerates her birth.  It will always be that special gift her parents bought for her many many years ago.

Silly as this sounds, I have a teddy bear my parents gave to me when I was 8.  I used to hug it when I was a kid, then I let it sit in my "animal hammock" as a teenager, and now it sits gloriously on my tall dresser.  It has followed me through my journey of life. If it were a necklace, it would be in a drawer by now.

My husband has a piggy bank that was given to him at birth.  He still has it and treasures it.  It is stored inside a glass cabinet, and the rule surrounding that piece is "don't touch it, you'll break it!"  

If you want to buy jewelry for your daughter, let her choose it herself when she is old enough.  It will be all that special that she chose that piece.

Just my two cents for a different point of view.  I hope this was helpful.


----------



## lastnametea

BigAkoya said:


> I think it's a lovely idea, but I want to add it is difficult to execute in reailty... more a romantic myth.
> What I observe with the young kids these days is they do not want anything old, nor things given to them they did not first pick out. They want an item that is new and personally selected by them.
> 
> I purchased and held on to a few things thinking the next generation would like them, but nope, not at all in my experience.  I have since gotten rid of those items.  My parents purchased a few jewelry items for me when I was a baby, saving them for when I grew up. I have never worn any of it.  They sit in a safe deposit box now, and I will pass them down as I do not want to get rid of it because it is sentimental.  I am certain the next generation who never knew my parents will eventually get rid of these pieces as it has no sentimental value to them.
> 
> I know it's not a happy thought, but sometimes it is reality.  I personally would not buy a necklace and sit on it for 10-15 years waiting for my daughter to wear it.  If it were me, I would purchase a gift she can look at forever, at any age, 5 or 50, that commerates her birth.  It will always be that special gift her parents bought for her many many years ago.
> 
> Silly as this sounds, I have a teddy bear my parents gave to me when I was 8.  I used to hug it when I was a kid, then I let it sit in my "animal hammock" as a teenager, and now it sits gloriously on my tall dresser.  It has followed me through my journey of life. If it were a necklace, it would be in a drawer by now.
> 
> My husband has a piggy bank that was given to him at birth.  He still has it and treasures it.  It is stored inside a glass cabinet, and the rule surrounding that piece is "don't touch it, you'll break it!"
> 
> If you want to buy jewelry for your daughter, let her choose it herself when she is old enough.  It will be all that special that she chose that piece.
> 
> Just my two cents for a different point of view.  I hope this was helpful.



You bring up a really good point. What if this necklace is not something she likes, 16-ish years from now?

Perhaps I should just give her something else she can interact with now and later give her vca of mine that she has seen me wear. It might be more sentimental...


----------



## BigAkoya

lastnametea said:


> You bring up a really good point. What if this necklace is not something she likes, 16-ish years from now?
> 
> Perhaps I should just give her something else she can interact with now and later give her vca of mine that she has seen me wear. It might be more sentimental...


That's a great idea!  If she loves VCA, she will certainly love your VCA, and it will be much more sentimental.
The HP is only special to those who love VCA and collect it.  Buying it now to me is a bit like pushing our loves to our children, hoping they will love it too, but more often than not, their taste does not turn into our tastes until well into their adult years, and even then, maybe.  Especially jewelry as it is such a personal preference.

But worse... your heart will be sad and disappointed you did such a wonderful thing for your daughter buying the HP, but she did not appreciate it or even like it.  So I vote skip it.

For her birth, you can think of something more lasting.
As she gets older, you can really have fun with gifts... she will start asking for specific items... you won't be able to keep up!
Not that we want to spoil our kids, but to me, giving kids what they really want for a special occasion (not what we want them to have) gives me the greatest joy... to see that ear to ear grin on their face for that ridiculously overpriced item they really wanted, because it means so much to them.

Just like when we want that ridiculously overpriced VCA jewelry...but it's what we want, and it brings an ear to ear grin to our face!
It would not be the same if a Cartier lover gave me a Love as a gift... for me, I want my VCA!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've given my DIL a treasure trove of jewelry over the years.  Some, she's kept, some she's sold to fund other things, and that's fine by me.  They were gifts after all.  I began buying and gifting my GD VCA when I started my own collection.  She's sold every single piece to use toward travel.


----------



## BigAkoya

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've given my DIL a treasure trove of jewelry over the years.  Some, she's kept, some she's sold to fund other things, and that's fine by me.  They were gifts after all.  I began buying and gifting my GD VCA when I started my own collection.  She's sold every single piece to use toward travel.


It is so true!  Kids these days want experiences! 

Next time, now you know… just buy your GD a trip!  She’ll remember that gift from you always.  

Too funny!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

lastnametea said:


> You bring up a really good point. What if this necklace is not something she likes, 16-ish years from now?
> 
> Perhaps I should just give her something else she can interact with now and later give her vca of mine that she has seen me wear. It might be more sentimental...


I would also suggest waiting for your daughter to be old enough to wear the pieces. Mine is turning 10 next year and she has been ‘saving’ some of her allowance towards a piece of VCA. Since it is significant birthday I will get her a piece. On the fence about letting her pick any piece within a budget or seeing what she likes, ie holiday pendant, and then surprise her. She likes diamonds and especially likes my big flower ring (lotus). All the pieces seem out of reach price wise to her so she can’t really differentiate a 5k piece and 50k piece. Might be better if I filter her likes down and pick myself. For you, you could get the pendant and engrave the year on the back and then wear yourself for the next 10-20 years. If your daughter later likes it she can have it otherwise you get to enjoy. This assume your like it.


----------



## L etoile

The SAs in the US are saying that we'll have a photo tomorrow (Monday). Is anyone in Oz or Asia going to see their SA this morning that can share intel since it's already Monday there?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BigAkoya said:


> It is so true!  Kids these days want experiences!
> 
> Next time, now you know… just buy your GD a trip!  She’ll remember that gift from you always.
> 
> Too funny!  Thanks for sharing!



There are a few pieces I'll save for her for sentimental reasons, but these days, I find the grands appreciate checks more than anything.

Edited to add:  My DIL, on the other hand, has kept every single piece of VCA I've given her.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I would also suggest waiting for your daughter to be old enough to wear the pieces. Mine is turning 10 next year and she has been ‘saving’ some of her allowance towards a piece of VCA. Since it is significant birthday I will get her a piece. On the fence about letting her pick any piece within a budget or seeing what she likes, ie holiday pendant, and then surprise her. She likes diamonds and especially likes my big flower ring (lotus). All the pieces seem out of reach price wise to her so she can’t really differentiate a 5k piece and 50k piece. Might be better if I filter her likes down and pick myself. For you, you could get the pendant and engrave the year on the back and then wear yourself for the next 10-20 years. If your daughter later likes it she can have it otherwise you get to enjoy. This assume your like it.


That's so sweet.  10 is a cute age.  I give kids a limit and tell them "you can pick your birthday gift, but it can be no more than $xx".  I also tell them you can pick one big piece or many smaller ones.  In a way, I feel it teaches them to budget and prioritize what they really want as kids want everything and have no sense of value.  It very cute as it totally stresses them out to pick one gift, or many gifts as they want it all.

Cute side story...
I was grocery shopping with my niece and nephew.  My niece was 8, and my nephew was 6.  They wanted to buy a toy in the toy aisle.  I told them okay, and they each get a $20 limit.  My niece picks all these toys, does her math, and adds up almost to $20.  My nephew picks one toy, some robot thing, that was $2.99.  I told him he has $17.00 more to spend, and he can pick out more toys. He says, "no, this is all I want."  What a cutie!!!

So maybe think about the price point for pieces suitable for her and tell her she can choose anything up to $xx price.
Part of the excitement of getting a gift you really really want is dreaming about it.  She can surf all night (like we do!) dreaming of her piece!  Wow... it will be so special to her when she finally gets to open up her own box!

I am so excited!  Please keep us posted on this super exciting story if you wish.


----------



## Bisoux78

BigAkoya said:


> I think it's a lovely idea, but I want to add it is difficult to execute in reailty... more a romantic myth.
> What I observe with the young kids these days is they do not want anything old, nor things given to them they did not first pick out. They want an item that is new and personally selected by them.


This is so true. I've tried getting my teenage nieces things (on my own) that I think they'd like but it seems like they prefer picking out their own gifts. I don't think they're at that level of maturity yet where they can appreciate the "gift" as something sentimental.


----------



## Bisoux78

It's Monday morning in Asia...Can someone PLEASE post a pic from your SA?! The suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## JAS798015

We are still in lockdown in Sydney, Australia. So relying on others who are able to visit their local stores.


----------



## oranGetRee

No pic on website yet! I’m impressed that VCA managed quite well to keep info from leaking this year!


----------



## hxw5218

My sa said the vca HQ were so mad about the early leak of the rose gold guilloche collection that they are trying everything to keep the HP as a secret for as long as possible  if the HP is not purple after all, I’ll even suspect that they started that rumor to cover for the real pendant!


----------



## sjofaye

hxw5218 said:


> My sa said the vca HQ were so mad about the early leak of the rose gold guilloche collection that they are trying everything to keep the HP as a secret for as long as possible  if the HP is not purple after all, I’ll even suspect that they started that rumor to cover for the real pendant!


Haha, maybe you're right. Which one of you posters in this thread is a VCA undercover agent leaking fake mock ups to throw us off.  Got my eyes on you all. Please accidentally click the wrong photo to leak so we can see it before tomorrow.


----------



## shattrstar

I was at VCA in BH on Saturday and the SA I was working with could only confirm “purple”, but was still wary of committing even to that. It seems they are being very careful about leaks considering the power of social media and forums such as these lol.


----------



## hxw5218

sjofaye said:


> Haha, maybe you're right. Which one of you posters in this thread is a VCA undercover agent leaking fake mock ups to throw us off.  Got my eyes on you all. Please accidentally click the wrong photo to leak so we can see it before tomorrow.


Hahaha that’s so funny!! You just made my day!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Nothing from Australia or Asia? C'mon we're dying of curiosity here!


----------



## gagabag

A bottle of Red said:


> Nothing from Australia or Asia? C'mon we're dying of curiosity here!


My SA (AU) had no update


----------



## swiftie1213

A bottle of Red said:


> Nothing from Australia or Asia? C'mon we're dying of curiosity here!


My SA (Asia) doesn’t have an update either


----------



## ShoooSh

Sept 20th 

*dies*


----------



## Suzie

Was someone here interested in the 2015 HP?


----------



## Suzie

Oops sorry, it has sold, I didn’t notice.


----------



## cd0867

If anyone sees last year’s HP (WG guilloche) for sale, I would really appreciate it if you lovely ladies could share. I really regret not getting it last year so I’ll be over the moon it if anyone could help me find it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## periogirl28

My VCA SA in Asia still refuses to say anything. It’s almost end of work day there. He should work for MI5.


----------



## periogirl28

cd0867 said:


> If anyone sees last year’s HP (WG guilloche) for sale, I would really appreciate it if you lovely ladies could share. I really regret not getting it last year so I’ll be over the moon it if anyone could help me find it. Thanks in advance!


Have you asked for a search and transfer? Perhaps somewhere out there…


----------



## farah.oceann

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5197536
> 
> 
> Ugh it is so annoying that people are watermarking my mock-up with their own instagram usernames and taking credit for my shoddy photoshop work. LOL...ok then


Hi! I posted this picture but I wasn’t sure who it belonged to as it it was sent to me from another Instagram account. When I posted it, I mentioned that the picture came from purseforum. I apologize if I have offended you as that was not my intent ❤️ I just changed the caption and mentioned your name on it! Truly - I am sorry again as I only knew the picture was from purseforum! ❤️


----------



## dindin20

From other forums


----------



## shyla14

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


Wow! Is it really this one this time? Hmm, I have to see more pictures to have an actually opinion. Has the priced been confirmed at $3550?

Thanks for sharing! ❤️


----------



## swiftie1213

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


I got this same exact image from my SA!


----------



## dindin20

shyla14 said:


> Wow! Is it really this one this time? Hmm, I have to see more pictures to have an actually opinion. Has the priced been confirmed at $3550?
> 
> Thanks for sharing! ❤


Seems to be from a Japanese SA


----------



## swiftie1213

shyla14 said:


> Wow! Is it really this one this time? Hmm, I have to see more pictures to have an actually opinion. Has the priced been confirmed at $3550?
> 
> Thanks for sharing! ❤


My SA told me it will be priced at 445,500 yen in Japan


----------



## Paola1976

That will be around $4,100 US dollars


----------



## leuleu

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


If it's this one, my wallet is safe.


----------



## lynne_ross

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


Hmmmmmmmmmm  maybe it will vary a lot by piece??


----------



## hxw5218

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


I have mixed feelings… I like the color, but it looks like ground pork IMO  def have to see it in person!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Another clearer picture!!!
Price in AED is 14300


----------



## Alena21

swiftie1213 said:


> My SA told me it will be priced at 445,500 yen in Japan


Confirm same info so should be true...VCA in Japan  is the most expensive in the world me thinks. So it will be about  300-400usd cheaper in the USA.


----------



## Alena21

hxw5218 said:


> I have mixed feelings… I like the color, but it looks like ground pork IMO  def have to see it in person!!


Good I'm not the only one thinking this...


----------



## opadiva

Appears to have lots of inclusions in the stone, sadly not a good look…


----------



## jenaps

ShoooSh said:


> Another clearer picture!!!
> Price in AED is 14300
> 
> View attachment 5199582


Looks like yellow gold?


----------



## VonIzzy

opadiva said:


> Appears to have lots of inclusions in the stone, sadly not a good look…


same opinion here


----------



## sherrysi

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


I'm not hating on colour so far. But I guess I will need to take a closer look at the texture of the stone, which could be a deal-breaker if it looks like any random raw stone that you could pick up on the sidewalk


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Wonder if there will be much variability on the color, the Tiffany pieces are so much darker.


----------



## shyla14

ShoooSh said:


> Another clearer picture!!!
> Price in AED is 14300
> 
> View attachment 5199582


For some reason it reminds me of wagyu beef and spam.
Leaning towards a “no”.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

For some reason it reminds me of wagyu beef and spam.
Leaning towards a “no”.
[/QUOTE]
i know right?? I thought Kobe beef immediately.Might look like an open sore on me I see RG on my screen.


----------



## Storm Spirit

ShoooSh said:


> Another clearer picture!!!
> Price in AED is 14300
> 
> View attachment 5199582



I'm both happy (wallet is safe) and sad (really wanted a RG holiday pendant) at the same time. This is a pass for me


----------



## mmgoodies

Is it yellow gold?


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Hard to tell from the picture on my screen


----------



## princissa77

Wow


----------



## jenaps

Ok, i just relooked.  Looks like pink gold.  I think this is def a stone to look at in person.  Def not as pretty as the Tiffany selected rhodonite!


----------



## Isabelle_ann

mmgoodies said:


> Is it yellow gold?


RG. Viewed on android , iPhone and laptop.


----------



## jenaps

I also see why there was so much confusion from the SA leaks on the color and material!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> Ok, i just relooked.  Looks like pink gold.  I think this is def a stone to look at in person.  Def not as pretty as the Tiffany selected rhodonite!


Yeah, I definitely think this is one that needs to be seen in person......I honestly can't get the ground meat thing out of my head now though.....but if I see one in person, could be gorgeous!!!

At the same time, I can understand though, for people who missed the light pink porcelain, this might be a lovely alternative.


----------



## so_sofya1985

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


Haha darn I like it, I see what others mean as minced pork but I think it’s quite halal hehe


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> Yeah, I definitely think this is one that needs to be seen in person......I honestly can't get the ground meat thing out of my head now though.....but if I see one in person, could be gorgeous!!!
> 
> At the same time, I can understand though, for people who missed the light pink porcelain, this might be a lovely alternative.


Yea totally agree. 

I do like all the inclusions in the picture. But will see how it looks in person!


----------



## ashton

Mmm I’m not sure how I feel
About this…


----------



## Candy_landy

I think this is a beautiful elegant pink shade and the correct opinion can be formed when seeing it in person


----------



## eternallove4bag

With H and VCA I have learnt never to say never. And, that pictures never reveal the whole truth about the beauty of the colors or pieces so I reserve my final judgement when I see it in person even though my first instinct seeing the color was ‘hmmmm, NO?’


----------



## periogirl28

I’m glad I have my pink Sevres. That’s all I’m saying.


----------



## JewelryLover101

hxw5218 said:


> I have mixed feelings… I like the color, but it looks like ground pork IMO  def have to see it in person!!


It 100% looks like meat!! I thought ham at first but ground pork might be more accurate 

I think this is an easy pass since I have the pink porcelain already. Phew!


----------



## Beal08

It will be in SGD$5000+, definitely rhodonite. Might need to see it in person..can’t see much of the colour in photo as does not look homogenous… kinda sad as looking forward to a more lilac version.


----------



## Skylover

To be honest, I like it a lot! Even more than last year WG Pendant


----------



## mfa777

Sorry, if it was answered before, but when it will be in stores? 
Thank you!


----------



## jenaps

ashton said:


> Mmm I’m not sure how I feel
> About this…


Oh I’m liking it more and more with each clearer version of the photo.


----------



## missie1

This being RG really tempts me.  I will need to see pics from my SA before I decide.


----------



## Beal08

mfa87 said:


> Sorry, if it was answered before, but when it will be in stores?
> Thank you!


01 Oct 2021!


----------



## Icyjade

Sorry I couldn’t help it


----------



## San2222

mfa87 said:


> Sorry, if it was answered before, but when it will be in stores?
> Thank you!


will arrive in store later this week for viewing and pay via deposit but not avail for pick up until official launch date of Oct 1. sa confirmed this is rose gold


----------



## vinotastic

While not for me (happily passing), I am glad they went back to a stone.  It feels very "classic VCA" if that makes sense and I think it allows last year's to be even more special.


----------



## Melodybb

I got this


----------



## tracybeloved

Yes my SA has just confirmed too … Rose Gold with Rhodonite


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I was kind of hoping this year would be one I would feel comfortable ordering online since I don't live near a boutique, but.... this seems absolutely necessary to see in person. Am also getting pork vibes...


----------



## tracybeloved

SGD $53xx


----------



## glamourbag

hxw5218 said:


> I have mixed feelings… I like the color, but it looks like ground pork IMO  def have to see it in person!!


I cannot unsee that now


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it
> 
> View attachment 5199615


Oh, no!  I like spam!


----------



## ShoooSh

Indeed its RG


----------



## jenaps

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it
> 
> View attachment 5199615


 Well at least the VCA is natural and the spam is not hahahaha


----------



## chloe667

It’s contagious! Now that I see spam too…


----------



## Icyjade

AntiqueShopper said:


> Oh, no!  I like spam!





jenaps said:


> Well at least the VCA is natural and the spam is not hahahaha





chloe667 said:


> It’s contagious! Now that I see spam too…




So do I, but perhaps not around my neck! I was actually trying to decide if it looks more like spam/luncheon meat or ham. Color is closer to ham but pattern closer to spam? Anyone wants a comparative? I’m so bad right? But really cannot unsee it now. 

I’m sure it will be nicer in person


----------



## ciennatam

I really love this pink. A rose pink with greyish undertone


----------



## VCAforever

Personally, I had my doubts on the salmon colour rhodonite against RG, but I do think it’s pretty. However, I cannot look at this piece without thinking of spam/minced meat as others have mentioned lol! I am also very happy I have the pink porcelain HP, but if I hadn’t then this one would have been a serious contender.

it’s definitely a piece that has to be seen in person as it’s a natural stone, pieces will vary. Though it’s a pity that it’s not like the Tiffany Rhodonite love the colour against the WG really brings the colour out, I wish VCA had done this.

I think it’s a pass for me, if it was in WG I would have bought it, but as it’s in RG to similar to the pink porcelain HP………but still going to make an effort to go into the store and have a look!!!!

I’m also glad that VCA have done a stone and a different colour altogether, long overdue.


----------



## lumkeikei

dindin20 said:


> From other forums


I just received the same photo from my SA


----------



## lumkeikei

It’s 29,100 HKD.


----------



## thatsnotsara

Each rhodonite stone looks crazy different from the other so this is definitely one of those pieces where you will have to go in-store to choose the ONE.


----------



## Icyjade

Ok, couldn’t help it but now I know spam is a closer match.


----------



## sammix3

I’m going to pass since I have the pink porcelain HP.  Will still check back to see photos of the actual pendant to see if it’ll change my mind.


----------



## fannaticsydney

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5199641
> 
> 
> Ok, couldn’t help it but now I know spam is a closer match.



U literally made me laugh so much. Thank You! Gotta pass I guess. No hit for me. LOL


----------



## smile10281

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5199641
> 
> 
> Ok, couldn’t help it but now I know spam is a closer match.


Haha, these are great!

My first thought was of berry smoothies. Maybe that’s more palatable?


----------



## lilpikachu

@Icyjade: your spam and luncheon meat collages have kept me in stitches 

Looking forward to seeing some real life pictures of this piece but personally I’ll be giving it a miss (my wallet thanks you VCA!)

To everyone else mentioning various meat types, thank you for making me laugh this evening


----------



## so_sofya1985

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it
> 
> View attachment 5199615


Oh my days...


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I think this stone is going to look one million times BETTER in person! Also hopefully different variations in color lighter pinks to darker pinks have to see these in person to pick out!


----------



## leechiyong

lvjunkyxo said:


> I think this stone is going to look one million times BETTER in person! Also hopefully different variations in color lighter pinks to darker pinks have to see these in person to pick out!


I think so as well (magnification is no one’s friend), though the comparisons aren’t inaccurate.


----------



## Icyjade

smile10281 said:


> Haha, these are great!
> 
> My first thought was of berry smoothies. Maybe that’s more palatable?






Unfortunately spam still seems to be the closer match. Happy to compare any other more palatable suggestions


----------



## BigAkoya

We need a cleansing photo.... elegant, glamorous, creamy pink peony petals....


----------



## CATEYES

lvjunkyxo said:


> I think this stone is going to look one million times BETTER in person! Also hopefully different variations in color lighter pinks to darker pinks have to see these in person to pick out!


Wondering the same, I hope VCA would realize the “murky” or “meaty” look isn’t appealing to their typical customer base ha ha! Let’s hope for a more solid color or deeper pink, has GOT to be better than their current photo.


----------



## Alena21

For now to me it looks like the HP this year has gotten a rash.
Might look better in rl might look worse....
WG would have taken off the edge  and would have looked better.


----------



## mikimoto007

The more I look at it, the more I like it. Even the meat thing.....I love meat? Love the cleansing peony picture!


----------



## cloee

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it
> 
> View attachment 5199615


Lol I cannot unsee it.
Van Cleef and Spam collab


----------



## BigAkoya

I have been wishing for a pale pink Alhambra set, not porcelain (too stark), not Barbie nor Hello Kitty pink (too bright and fun), but more of an elegant muted soft pink, with a drop of white to make it ethereal looking.  This could be it!   

If this is a new stone as part of the permanent collection, I actually would love this in a WG 20 motif, earrings, and a bracelet.
I also think it would go great with MOP.

Can't wait to see some real photos... maybe... SO here I come!


----------



## SDC2003

I think these photos often don’t do the actual stone justice. I think irl it will look nice.


----------



## rhm

I was looking through some rhodonite pictures on google and this real life photo looks very similar to the VCA official pic.
If the below rendition is what we should expect, I really don't know how I feel about this. 
Now I can't unsee the spam and salami look lol!

But I mean.... we should see it in real life before judging.


----------



## pigleto972001

My sa confirmed the info and the pic is accurate. 

2021 Holiday pendant.
Vintage Alhambra pendant in Rose gold with Rhodonite and one diamond. $3,750
Can order today available 10/1.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I think there will be a lot of variation in pieces. The sample picture has darker spots near the center. I think other pieces will have darker shading in other areas. Will be very interesting to see in person!


----------



## Dodododo

Ladies, if anyone has the opportunity to see it in person and take pictures/videos,  Can you kindly share them here? Because the VCA stock photo is quite disappointing.


----------



## so_sofya1985

VCA is getting roasted 

mind you, if it is IT I’m buying it...


----------



## cd0867

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5199641
> 
> 
> Ok, couldn’t help it but now I know spam is a closer match.


Lol now I can’t unsee it    Quite disappointed in this year’s pendant though. But since this is made from stone there might be different shade variations similar to how red carnelian can be brownish to bright red. Sigh I’ll have to see it in person to decide.


----------



## nycmamaofone

so_sofya1985 said:


> VCA is getting roasted
> 
> mind you, if it is IT I’m buying it...


I can just imagine corporate reading all of our comments and being horrified.

Personally, I think this is an epic fail and will probably not sell well.


----------



## Benihana

I have some of this rock in my yard


----------



## cd0867

pigleto972001 said:


> My sa confirmed the info and the pic is accurate.
> 
> 2021 Holiday pendant.
> Vintage Alhambra pendant in Rose gold with Rhodonite and one diamond. $3,750
> Can order today available 10/1.
> View attachment 5199685


I’m surprised that this year’s price is actually lower than last year HP. I remember it was around $3850 usd. Thought it would be even more expensive since almost luxury brands have price increases this year.


----------



## Beal08

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it
> 
> View attachment 5199615


Oh my gosh.. this is classic. I will never look at the pendant the same again


----------



## cd0867

nycmamaofone said:


> I can just imagine corporate reading all of our comments and being horrified.
> 
> Personally, I think this is an epic fail and will probably not sell well.


Yep floods of meat memes coming lol   Even my friends told me it reminded them of spam when I first showed the picture to them. Not a good sign.


----------



## Alena21

cd0867 said:


> I’m surprised that this year’s price is actually lower than last year HP. I remember it was around $3850 usd. Thought it would be even more expensive since almost luxury brands have price increases this year.


It was all gold last year. 3750$ for the stone one this year is too high for what it is


----------



## Alena21

cd0867 said:


> Yep floods of meat memes coming lol   Even my friends told me it reminded them of spam when I first showed the picture to them. Not a good sign.


My husband said the same


----------



## cd0867

Hopefully VCA HQ will get the idea and make a purple stone or porcelain for next year’s HP like how the rumor was spreading lol. That would be a dream come true.


----------



## meridian

It will be interesting to see what sales will be like for sure. VCA might have been surprised by the popularity of the pink porcelain a few years ago and finds this to be a way to replicate that with a natural stone.

I think at least some will be beautiful and people will end up loving it, hunting for THE perfect stone.


----------



## cd0867

Alena21 said:


> It was all gold last year. 3750$ for the stone one this year is too high for what it is


Indeed and so far the majority of us including me don’t really like it. Maybe the source for making these stones are limited hence the insane price. Idk


----------



## LexLV

My SA sent me a few more pics, doesn’t really help TBH


----------



## Beal08

Another photo source for the colour I’ve found on the internet..


----------



## mikimoto007

cd0867 said:


> Yep floods of meat memes coming lol   Even my friends told me it reminded them of spam when I first showed the picture to them. Not a good sign.



Wasn't last years really unpopular too initially? Lots of comparisons to CDs....


----------



## cd0867

LexLV said:


> My SA sent me a few more pics, doesn’t really help TBH


Yeah I think the stone color variation will make this pendant a hit or a miss. So far it’s a miss for me.


----------



## cd0867

mikimoto007 said:


> Wasn't last years really unpopular too initially? Lots of comparisons to CDs....


Hmmm I’m don’t really remember but at least it’s better than being compare to meat lol  Hopefully it’ll look better in person.


----------



## mikimoto007

cd0867 said:


> Yeah I think the stone color variation will make this pendant a hit or a miss. So far it’s a miss for me.



Yeah, definitely one to see in person....I wonder how far in advance VCA buy up the stone....


----------



## Icyjade

LexLV said:


> My SA sent me a few more pics, doesn’t really help TBH



Thanks for sharing!

I’ve never looked good in RG and these pics don’t help. I think the color will just melt into my skin and the “spam” stone won’t help. Sooooo glad I got the 2020 LE! 

Can someone who’s going to check it out in person pls post more pics?


----------



## Isabelle_ann

I’m suspecting this to be very unflattering on me. I’m going to go for the YG regular guilloche pendant since it is going to be my first VCA pendant and the WG LE HP is not in stock anymore.


----------



## bhurry

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it
> 
> View attachment 5199615


I’m dead this is so funny


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I think I just heard a WHEW! 
It was my wallet.


----------



## Dodododo

From someone who regretted not getting pink holiday pendant in 2015, i was waiting for VCA to put out another pink stone for the longest time. But the photos disappointed me. I wish they would have gone for pink MOP or pink opal. It’s still not a definite NO because i want to see it in person if i have the option.


----------



## minami

I have rhodonite in my collection as a stone ..I collect stones for meditation practice while I love the stone (raw) it does look meaty lol I have a huge raw piece of rose Quartz and it also looks like meat sometimes but because it’s super pinkish less so than this muted pink.. as of now I don’t like it on a HP but I’ll go and try it on to finally decide. If I don’t like it I’ll just get a carnelian pendant to go with my 5-motif or hammered gold just coz I need to wait for guilloche hmmm


----------



## south-of-france

The cut stone probably costs $20 (quick google)


----------



## cd0867

Isabelle_ann said:


> I’m suspecting this to be very unflattering on me. I’m going to go for the YG regular guilloche pendant since it is going to be my first VCA pendant and the WG LE HP is not in stock anymore.


Yes go for it   I think YG guilloche is very flattering for almost all skintones.


----------



## marbella8

south-of-france said:


> The cut stone probably costs $20 (quick google)



I agree, I actually think less to be honest. It looks like those crystals we all liked when we were teens. They’re smart, the labor to cut and choose these is so minimal, no 2 pieces need to be consistent at all, unlike the porcelain pieces. Wow, I am soooooo disappointed in VCA for going so, so cheap. This is even worse than their normal non semi-precious stones they charge so much for.

Sigh of relief for my wallet though!
Woooooohoooooo


----------



## cd0867

Benihana said:


> I have some of this rock in my yard


 Reminds me of my tea kettle. We’re getting all sorts of memes today


----------



## Alena21

Isabelle_ann said:


> I’m suspecting this to be very unflattering on me. I’m going to go for the YG regular guilloche pendant since it is going to be my first VCA pendant and the WG LE HP is not in stock anymore.


Try both and see which one you love on you.


----------



## tenshix

south-of-france said:


> The cut stone probably costs $20 (quick google)



Eek. I will reserve my judgment until I see more IRL photos of the necklace on or see it in person but so far also leaning towards no due to the shade of the stone. I think the combo with rose gold would make the necklace just blend in with my skin tone. Such a shame because I was actually really looking forward to a lavender/lilac shade.


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycmamaofone said:


> I can just imagine corporate reading all of our comments and being horrified.
> 
> Personally, I think this is an epic fail and will probably not sell well.


Savage lady you are hahahah


----------



## Paola1976




----------



## cd0867

tenshix said:


> Eek. I will reserve my judgment until I see more IRL photos of the necklace on or see it in person but so far also leaning towards no due to the shade of the stone. I think the combo with rose gold would make the necklace just blend in with my skin tone. Such a shame because I was actually really looking forward to a lavender/lilac shade.


Me too. Hopefully VCA HQ will take note and make a lavender/lilac one for next year’s HP.


----------



## hab818

cd0867 said:


> Yes go for it   I think YG guilloche is very flattering for almost all skintones.



This is good to know. I think I'd rather get a guilloche YG pendant rather than this fleshy/meaty HP


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I like it!! But then also I don’t? Idk it looks unfinished to me and clashes with the polished RG.  I wish it had like a lacquer finish or was smoother? I like the shade just not the inclusions and if that’s the photo they used for promo the individual pieces will look similar if not slightly worse due to variations in the stone.  SIGH


----------



## Junkenpo

You ladies are savage!  lol   If the rhodonite had been a deeper berry color or rhodochrosite instead, Iʻd have been tempted.  I love the pink and rose gold, but the speckles of color doesnʻt do it for me. Canʻt wait to see modeling pictures on others.


----------



## minami

My SA promised videos and pics of the real thing so I’ll see but yeah if rhodochrosite I would possibly love it more


----------



## jenaps

minami said:


> My SA promised videos and pics of the real thing so I’ll see but yeah if rhodochrosite I would possibly love it more


Did your SA say when they will see in irl?  I’m waiting for my SA to get back to me with real pics. please share when you get it!


----------



## minami

jenaps said:


> Did your SA say when they will see in irl?  I’m waiting for my SA to get back to me with real pics. please share when you get it!


She just said in the next few days! I’ll definitely share lol


----------



## Isabelle_ann

For the ladies trying it on please don’t take pics/videos with filters so we can see the real deal. At the RGguilloche/carnelian launch most pics and videos I saw on IG and some of them here were with enhanced vibrancy, colour etc.


----------



## minami

I’m reading the China based red book and everyone it seems like posters are sooo into it because it’s pink


----------



## Glitterbomb

farah.oceann said:


> Hi! I posted this picture but I wasn’t sure who it belonged to as it it was sent to me from another Instagram account. When I posted it, I mentioned that the picture came from purseforum. I apologize if I have offended you as that was not my intent ❤ I just changed the caption and mentioned your name on it! Truly - I am sorry again as I only knew the picture was from purseforum! ❤



Thank you - you didn't offend me! I appreciate that you changed your caption and credited me!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My hubby thinks it is pretty!  I didn’t expect him to comment as he never does.  Sigh!  Still on ban island.    At least it is in rose gold- that doesn’t always look good on my complexion.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I don’t hate it. I don’t mind texture. Iften times I prefer it to a flat color. I will have to see more photos.


----------



## Anabunny

Seems really pretty but since both rose gold and pink sapphire blend into my skin, I’m not optimistic about how this stone will look on me.


----------



## L etoile

I wish it was a truer pink or something darker/brighter. What a let down.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Anabunny said:


> Seems really pretty but since both rose gold and pink sapphire blend into my skin, I’m not optimistic about how this stone will look on me.


I can only imagine that this will blend right into *most* skin tones. It is extremely “fleshy” looking


----------



## Alena21

Isabelle_ann said:


> For the ladies trying it on please don’t take pics/videos with filters so we can see the real deal. At the RGguilloche/carnelian launch most pics and videos I saw on IG and some of them here were with enhanced vibrancy, colour etc.


VCA  also heavily enhances the colour on their website/stock photos. I'm expecting less vibrancy in real life tbh.


----------



## HADASSA

Paola1976 said:


> View attachment 5199736



Fellow members, please correct me if I am wrong but wasn’t the diamond 0.09ct in past years?


----------



## cloee

I wish they just did the pink mother of pearl. I also missed out on the pink porcelain and really looking forward to another pink. Photos are a disappointment but I will still check this one out. Hoping it’s better in real


----------



## jenayb

Interesting choice, and likely not for me TBH.
I’m really confused as to why they chose this particular stone. It doesn’t tie into anything they’ve ever done to my knowledge. I’m wondering if the choice was influenced by availability given the various widespread supply chain issues right now…….


----------



## susan08

HADASSA said:


> Fellow members, please correct me if I am wrong but wasn’t the diamond 0.09ct in past years?


It was 0.05 last year too


----------



## HADASSA

susan08 said:


> It was 0.05 last year too


Thank you but do you have any info on past years?


----------



## cloee

HADASSA said:


> Thank you but do you have any info on past years?



It has been 0.05 from the time I first looked into the holiday pendants (2015). My 2016 piece also says 0.05


----------



## opensesame

It’s definitely not for me. It reminds me of spam!


----------



## Glitterbomb

It was always 0.05 to my knowledge


----------



## xo.babydoll

Icyjade said:


> Sorry I couldn’t help it



This was, hands down, the most helpful post in this entire thread


----------



## AntiqueShopper

HADASSA said:


> Thank you but do you have any info on past years?


2018 was .05 - I just looked at my receipt


----------



## Notorious Pink

I will be getting this - and it’s actually my first holiday pendant. I plan to layer this with my pg frivole pendant (and my RG onyx 20 when it arrives) and I think will go with some of my pink bags and accessories.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> I will be getting this - and it’s actually my first holiday pendant. I plan to layer this with my pg frivole pendant (and my RG onyx 20 when it arrives) and I think will go with some of my pink bags and accessories.



I was actually waiting for you to come in here as the stone is, well, pink!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> I was actually waiting for you to come in here as the stone is, well, pink!



Lol! I reserved judgment for a bit. yeah, I get the spam thing, but I love that it’s a real stone and that its pink and it’s RG! My favorites. I have no doubt it will look even better in real life (it always does!).


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I will be getting this - and it’s actually my first holiday pendant. I plan to layer this with my pg frivole pendant (and my RG onyx 20 when it arrives) and I think will go with some of my pink bags and accessories.


Yippee!  I am so glad to hear this!  I can't wait to see your mod shots!  I really think I will love this in a WG Alhambra set.  The stone is beautiful to me... so dreamy.  I would want stones that are pale pink, with speckles of white.


----------



## chaneljewel

Personally, I like the pendant and think it’s a pretty pink.  The “textured” look is interesting along with the meaning of the stone.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol! I reserved judgment for a bit. yeah, I get the spam thing, but I love that it’s a real stone and that its pink and it’s RG! My favorites. I have no doubt it will look even better in real life (it always does!).



I think you are right! I'm still confused by the stone choice, but honestly I think once the real-life photos start trickling in, the necklace will be much prettier than the stock photos. I agree with you as well that the RG aspect makes it  for me even if I'm not 100% that the stone would work on me...


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Yippee!  I am so glad to hear this!  I can't wait to see your mod shots!  I really think I will love this in a WG Alhambra set.  The stone is beautiful to me... so dreamy.  I would want stones that are pale pink, with speckles of white.



This would be INSANE with WG!!   

Also in the vein of your mention of the different stones... I will be SO curious to see the variances once real-life photos are out. We could even see specks of black, etc, given what the stone naturally looks like... I can't wait!


----------



## BigAkoya

chaneljewel said:


> Personally, I like the pendant and think it’s a pretty pink.  The “textured” look is interesting along with the meaning of the stone.


You are spot on!  That's what I love about it too... unique, like striations in Malachite, except these are speckles instead of striations.  
I love the fact each stone is unique and has character, instead of flat, like porcelain.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> This would be INSANE with WG!!
> 
> Also in the vein of your mention of the different stones... I will be SO curious to see the variances once real-life photos are out. We could even see specks of black, etc, given what the stone naturally looks like... I can't wait!


Exactly!  This could be my dream pink stone... the base is pale pink, it is opaque (not translucent), each motif is unique with speckles (like the way MOP is unique)... And with WG surrounding it, these stones will pop!   

I also can't wait to see it.  I hope it's part of a new collection that might be coming out.... hopefully in WG!   I can already see this in a 20 motif, with matching earrings!


----------



## Bisoux78

pigleto972001 said:


> My sa confirmed the info and the pic is accurate.
> 
> 2021 Holiday pendant.
> Vintage Alhambra pendant in Rose gold with Rhodonite and one diamond. $3,750
> Can order today available 10/1.
> View attachment 5199685


I quite like it…It looks 2 dimensional with the inclusions! I’d have to see it in person to be completely sold but I can see this working on my skin tone. However, I feel like this might get lost in translation on cool skin tones.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Exactly!  This could be my dream pink stone... the base is pale pink, it is opaque (not translucent), each motif is unique with speckles (like the way MOP is unique)... And with WG surrounding it, these stones will pop!
> 
> I also can't wait to see it.  I hope it's part of a new collection that might be coming out.... hopefully in WG!   I can already see this in a 20 motif, with matching earrings!


The opacity of the stone along with the texture is very appealing to me.  To me it looks real.  As pretty as the pink porcelain is to me it doesn’t have the earthiness of a real stone.  If I chip porcelain the color I see underneath is white. If I chip a stone, I just see more stone.


----------



## Bisoux78

minami said:


> I’m reading the China based red book and everyone it seems like posters are sooo into it because it’s pink


That’s funny coz last year, I heard they thrashed the WG HP…calling it the worst HP VCA has ever put out. It’s interesting to note the different preferences on each side of the world. This just might be a hit in Asia but a complete dud in America.


----------



## meridian

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol! I reserved judgment for a bit. yeah, I get the spam thing, but I love that it’s a real stone and that its pink and it’s RG! My favorites. I have no doubt it will look even better in real life (it always does!).



Agreed! PINK, natural stone, yes please!!


----------



## safari88

I'm not a pink lover. However, this pendant looks cute & sweet, like strawberry flavored candy


----------



## merrymay

I asked my SA when he would receive it and take pics, but he told me it might be sold out before he even gets pics of it I love pink (and spam too lol but maybe not how it looks tho) but yeah not too sure what to make of the stock photo so I would really like to see it irl Do HP usually sell out fast? I remember last year he showed me it but made it seem like it is super hard to get.


----------



## rengb6

merrymay said:


> I asked my SA when he would receive it and take pics, but he told me it might be sold out before he even gets pics of it I love pink (and spam too lol but maybe not how it looks tho) but yeah not too sure what to make of the stock photo so I would really like to see it irl Do HP usually sell out fast? I remember last year he showed me it but made it seem like it is super hard to get.



You need a new sales associate! These are not rare and will be readily available for anyone who wants one until at least January of 2022. Take your time deciding, don't let these scare tactics force you to buy something you're not 100% sure about.


----------



## JewelryLover101

merrymay said:


> I asked my SA when he would receive it and take pics, but he told me it might be sold out before he even gets pics of it I love pink (and spam too lol but maybe not how it looks tho) but yeah not too sure what to make of the stock photo so I would really like to see it irl Do HP usually sell out fast? I remember last year he showed me it but made it seem like it is super hard to get.


This is the game that VCA likes to play. They want you to buy the pendant sight unseen because it will be super "rare" and "popular" and "hard to get." Yes, the first batch that the stores receive might sell out right away. But they WILL get more batches. And at a minimum, it will be readily available online. These pendants do not become hard to get until January at the earliest.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

rengb6 said:


> You need a new sales associate! These are not rare and will be readily available for anyone who wants one until at least January of 2022. Take your time deciding, don't let these scare tactics force you to buy something you're not 100% sure about.


I wonder if shipments will be harder to bring in as many as needed for the holiday season.  It might be available more readily once the Holiday season ends due to delays.


----------



## merrymay

rengb6 said:


> You need a new sales associate! These are not rare and will be readily available for anyone who wants one until at least January of 2022. Take your time deciding, don't let these scare tactics force you to buy something you're not 100% sure about.





JewelryLover101 said:


> This is the game that VCA likes to play. They want you to buy the pendant sight unseen because it will be super "rare" and "popular" and "hard to get." Yes, the first batch that the stores receive might sell out right away. But they WILL get more batches. And at a minimum, it will be readily available online. These pendants do not become hard to get until January at the earliest.


Thank you for your responses! Okay, I had a feeling but just wanted to make sure On the other hand, it seemed like there has been delays and shortages of a lot of popular items tho so I wasn’t sure if that might be the case for this


----------



## Bisoux78

merrymay said:


> I asked my SA when he would receive it and take pics, but he told me it might be sold out before he even gets pics of it I love pink (and spam too lol but maybe not how it looks tho) but yeah not too sure what to make of the stock photo so I would really like to see it irl Do HP usually sell out fast? I remember last year he showed me it but made it seem like it is super hard to get.


Oh he's just hyping you up! They're not that hard to get. Just try not to schedule your purchase in December because that's when it's hot commodity.


----------



## susan08

I dislike the game they played with you. Your SA can def ask whoever gets to sell it to take pics and video for you!! Don’t be fooled. It might be available till March next year and this forum will have real pics very soon! Thanks to all the ppl that contribute to this forum!


----------



## lalame

Is rhodonite a stone that one can wear 24/7, including while showering? That might tempt me to buy one this year as my first Alhambra necklace. 

Btw, rhodonite is a Tiffany Color By The Yard variation and I think it looks quite nice there so hopefully VCA will choose similarly pretty pieces for the necklace. I agree the one photo I've seen looks a little uninspired.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol! I reserved judgment for a bit. yeah, I get the spam thing, but I love that it’s a real stone and that its pink and it’s RG! My favorites. I have no doubt it will look even better in real life (it always does!).



I feel the same way. VCA really needs a better photographer. I found most of their pieces much prettier IRL than the photos.

But no matter what it looks like IRL, I’m getting it. I’m at a point where even if I don’t like it and will never ever wear it (e.g. the pink sevre) I will still go ahead and get it for my collection. But i’m optimistic about this year’s pendant looking stunning IRL.


----------



## meridian

Just pulled this pic from the internet. The variability in these stones is fantastic, wouldn't mind this over "spam"


----------



## HADASSA

susan08 said:


> It was 0.05 last year too





cloee said:


> It has been 0.05 from the time I first looked into the holiday pendants (2015). My 2016 piece also says 0.05





Glitterbomb said:


> It was always 0.05 to my knowledge





AntiqueShopper said:


> 2018 was .05 - I just looked at my receipt


Thank you all for confirming for me. Since the start of my VCA journey in 2014, I have yet to own an HP. I have the VA Pavé pendant in YG and always thought that I didn’t really need the HP. Was hoping it will be this year but I am on the fence.


----------



## meridian

And looking at this pic from another google search of rhodonite I can see why some may have called it a purple stone if they only had the name to go on and did a quick google search. Maybe some pieces will have more of a purple hue?


----------



## cd0867

AntiqueShopper said:


> My hubby thinks it is pretty!  I didn’t expect him to comment as he never does.  Sigh!  Still on ban island.    At least it is in rose gold- that doesn’t always look good on my complexion.


Have you shown your husband the collage pictures of the HP with the spams lol? I agree RG only looks good on certain complexions. Wish they would have done it in YG or WG instead.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cd0867 said:


> Have you shown your husband the collage pictures of the HP with the spams lol? I agree RG only looks good on certain complexions. Wish they would have done it in YG or WG instead.


  I did! I showed him and he thought that it was still pretty and that everyone would still end up buying it


----------



## EpiFanatic

lalame said:


> Is rhodonite a stone that one can wear 24/7, including while showering? That might tempt me to buy one this year as my first Alhambra necklace.
> 
> Btw, rhodonite is a Tiffany Color By The Yard variation and I think it looks quite nice there so hopefully VCA will choose similarly pretty pieces for the necklace. I agree the one photo I've seen looks a little uninspired.


My understanding is it’s around as hard as turquoise, 5.5-6.5 on the Mohs scale. But I am ignorant of gem stones in general.  Websites also say avoid using ultrasonic and steam cleaners as this could cause the stone to fracture.


----------



## cd0867

AntiqueShopper said:


> I did! I showed him and he thought that it was still pretty and that everyone would still end up buying it


That’s so funny!   I showed the collage pic to my mom and she thought the HP is pretty too. But not as pretty as the blue porcelain HP that I bought a couple of years ago (she’s probably bias cuz blue is her favorite color ). I think your husband might be right though. This piece might sell well with anyone that likes pink + RG together. Can’t wait to see it in person.


----------



## BigAkoya

I think looking at the rough stones is very different than looking at the polished pieces.  Companies like Tiffany who use this stone select only the best sections of the rough.  VCA will do the same.  I have seen this stone at Tiffany, and they use silver against the pink.  Here is a link to Tiffany's selection of rhodonite.  Search Results | Tiffany & Co.

The Tiffany stones look quite pink in the photo, but in real life, to me, it's a bit more muted pink.  The pink has a drop of blue, so the pieces I've seen are on the cool side.  And if you zoom in on the earirngs below, you can see those speckles of white. 
It will be interesting to see which speciments VCA selects, but I am certain, VCA will not use the ugly portions of the rough stone.

It is really not fair to judge a stone in its rough.  Carnelian looks terrible in the rough, as does a diamond in the rough.  It is the magic of a gemcutter that makes these creations come to life and look so beautiful.


----------



## danitwotwo

Would this be the holiday pendant for 2021?


----------



## Bisoux78

BigAkoya said:


> The Tiffany stones look quite pink in the photo, but in real life, to me, it's a bit more muted pink.
> 
> View attachment 5200031


Muted Pink is the best description for this stone! I like that it's pink but not an "in your face, girly girl pink".


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have Tiffany rhodonite!  They are much darker than what VCA is showing!


----------



## gagabag

I like it and will probably get it. Even though I have no other VCA in RG, I think it looks monochromatic enough and can be paired or layered with others. We shall see…


----------



## mikimoto007

Bisoux78 said:


> Muted Pink is the best description for this stone! I like that it's pink but not an "in your face, girly girl pink".



Totally agree, it's a lovely cashmere dusky pink.

Blessvch has a comparison of the two pink holiday pendants on her Instagram. I'm liking 2021 way more than the porcelain.


----------



## mikimoto007

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have Tiffany rhodonite!  They are much darker than what VCA is showing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200059



Yes, looks much darker..I'd almost call that a faded red instead of a pink.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

The stone doesn’t have the same inclusions as the VCA one.


----------



## BigAkoya

AntiqueShopper said:


> The stone doesn’t have the same inclusions as the VCA one.
> 
> View attachment 5200060
> View attachment 5200060


@AntiqueShopper  A starfish!


----------



## DS2006

I was very surprised at how pretty the stone is and how well it looks in rose gold, because I had seen the Tiffany studs picture and thought for sure it needed white gold!  I vastly prefer a natural stone and think the color will work well as a neutral. I was momentarily tempted because one of my daughters would love it. But I have tried rose gold and it doesn't work on my pink undertone skin. I unfortunately really need white gold pieces, and I really am more into Magic size pendants.

I already thought it might be a big hit in certain parts of the world. And I think it may be prettier in person, as most VCA is. As far as the stone value goes, most others aren't worth more than this one! That's definitely not a reason to buy or not buy!




lalame said:


> Is rhodonite a stone that one can wear 24/7, including while showering? That might tempt me to buy one this year as my first Alhambra necklace.



It absolutely is not one to wear 24/7 including showering. Only the solid gold or the pave ones are really okay to wear in the  shower, because those are the only ones that are really safe to put in an ultrasonic cleaner which you'd need to do regularly to remove the soap scum.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

DS2006 said:


> I was very surprised at how pretty the stone is and how well it looks in rose gold, because I had seen the Tiffany studs picture and thought for sure it needed white gold!  I vastly prefer a natural stone and think the color will work well as a neutral. I was momentarily tempted because one of my daughters would love it. But I have tried rose gold and it doesn't work on my pink undertone skin. I unfortunately really need white gold pieces.
> 
> I already thought it might be a big hit in certain parts of the world. And I think it may be prettier in person, as most VCA is. As far as the stone value goes, most others aren't worth more than this one! That's definitely not a reason to buy or not buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not one to wear 24/7 including showering. Only the solid gold or the pave ones are really okay to wear in the  shower, because those are the only ones I'd put in an ultrasonic cleaner which you'd need to do regularly to remove the soap scum.


100% agree!  It definitely should not be showered in or worn 24/7.  

The majority of Alhambra stones are usually inexpensive materials. (Diamonds being the exception).  When buying VCA you are paying for the name and the craftsmanship.


----------



## sjunky13

I think we all need irl pics! 
I think it will be very pretty. GL to you HP lovers, I bet it will be amazing!


----------



## starstarstar111

I received a photo from my SA. I’m excited!


----------



## cherylc

Man, this poor pendant is getting roasted in here. Spam pun? LOL.

anyways I love pink and RG so am very interested but will need to see in person. I actually don’t mind it from the pic, some interest beyond a basic flat colour. I hate that VCA stock pics are never accurate. I actually think this colour combo will sell well bc it’s pink.

I never wear necklaces but will buy this if I like the colour bc I missed out on the original pink pendant.


----------



## mtkarenp

I'm so bummed.   I was hoping to like it but it looks like raw hamburger.


----------



## fashionelite

I hated how it looked when I first saw it but it’s starting to grow on me. I would definitely not see it irl and pick a stone variation that I like.


----------



## aki_sato

For me, it looks like crushed pink sugar scrub 
I am very excited about this year HP. I thought it will be another pass since I’m not a pink nor RG fans.
However this looks like a beautiful elegant pink.


----------



## BigAkoya

cherylc said:


> Man, this poor pendant is getting roasted in here. Spam pun? LOL.
> 
> anyways I love pink and RG so am very interested but will need to see in person. I actually don’t mind it from the pic, some interest beyond a basic flat colour. I hate that VCA stock pics are never accurate. I actually think this colour combo will sell well bc it’s pink.
> 
> I never wear necklaces but will buy this if I like the colour bc I missed out on the original pink pendant.


On the upside... I would bet today, there is an increase in the sales of Spam.   

I don't want the RG pendant, but now I want a can of Spam!  I have not had it for decades.  When I was a kid, my mom used to slice it up, pan fry it, and make Spam sandwiches.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

BigAkoya said:


> On the upside... I would bet today, there is an increase in the sales of Spam.
> 
> I don't want the RG pendant, but now I want a can of Spam!  I have not had it for decades.  When I was a kid, my mom used to slice it up, pan fry it, and make Spam sandwiches.



mom getting tempted for some Spam too! Lol. My husband has never tried it!!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> On the upside... I would bet today, there is an increase in the sales of Spam.
> 
> I don't want the RG pendant, but now I want a can of Spam!  I have not had it for decades.  When I was a kid, my mom used to slice it up, pan fry it, and make Spam sandwiches.


I don’t think most of the world knows what Spam is. I had never heard of it until living in the USA and I have never had it. 

I like the comparison to a smoothie, banana stawberry are my favourite! Look forward to seeing this stone in person.


----------



## Han_B

I am hoping it’s prettier in real. The pic doesn’t show depth nor the sheen, hard to believe that the surface would be rugged, never seen a VCA stone that doesn’t look polished. Can’t wait to see irl.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> On the upside... I would bet today, there is an increase in the sales of Spam.
> 
> I don't want the RG pendant, but now I want a can of Spam!  I have not had it for decades.  When I was a kid, my mom used to slice it up, pan fry it, and make Spam sandwiches.


You can have some of mine!    Before we went on lockdown in March 2020 hubby bought 4 Costco packs of it. Spam is not a staple in our house but it lasts a long time. We still have plenty


----------



## sherrysi

I think, at least for me personally, the problem is not that it's not "smooth" or "has inclusions", but that the inclusions (or the whole stone) look "cheap". It really looks like a random stone you pick up walking around or from a dollar shop like all the colour crystals for $5.  (I don't know much about rhodonites but surely they are nowhere near "limited" or "precious" right?)

And I know most of the stones VCA uses are inexpensive and everybody is just paying $$$ for the brand name, but at least some of them look expensive or "luxurious".

Now I'm waiting for some real life pictures when someone has access to the first batch! Maybe the some pieces will look nicer than the one they chose for the stock photo?


----------



## shattrstar

Similar to others here, I will also reserve judgement until the stone can be seen in person. There is something off about the photos being circulated that it makes me think there some depth or angle that is not easy to represent in photos. I certainly felt that the 2020 HP also fell flat for me in photos but was amazing IRL. No regrets on that purchase either.


----------



## Alena21

The HP last year was an instant favourite. Also it was extremelly easy to buy online as there was no variation in the stone. For this year people need to see it  try it on before buying.It is difficult to buy online. I got more stock photos and it looks "dirty pink". Not worth posting here. Looking forward to real life pics.


----------



## Gracilan

..stone looks like strawberry ice cream, delicious!


----------



## Junkenpo

BigAkoya said:


> On the upside... I would bet today, there is an increase in the sales of Spam.
> 
> I don't want the RG pendant, but now I want a can of Spam!  I have not had it for decades.  When I was a kid, my mom used to slice it up, pan fry it, and make Spam sandwiches.



Fried is the best way to eat spam, lol.  My LO Is chowing down on a spam musubi as I type.

It makes me think how the HP could be stacked with onyx and wmop to really make a spam inspired look. hahah


----------



## missie1

I want to see this pendant stacked with gmop pendant


----------



## kvitka4u

Unpopular opinion here plus my first comment on this forum! I was so hoping I was not going to like it but… my daughter is turning 1 this month and a part of me is really into this pink (stone) on pink (chain). Just might get it to commemorate her first year especially if I can add her initial on the back but agree with those who said that we need to see it in person first. Happy shopping or consideration everyone! I have a huge respect for your expertise and comments.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

merrymay said:


> I asked my SA when he would receive it and take pics, but he told me it might be sold out before he even gets pics of it I love pink (and spam too lol but maybe not how it looks tho) but yeah not too sure what to make of the stock photo so I would really like to see it irl Do HP usually sell out fast? I remember last year he showed me it but made it seem like it is super hard to get.


No they don’t. It is their technique to push the sale on you.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Bisoux78 said:


> Muted Pink is the best description for this stone! I like that it's pink but not an "in your face, girly girl pink".


I’ll call it “dirty pink” myself


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Alena21 said:


> The HP last year was an instant favourite. Also it was extremelly easy to buy online as there was no variation in the stone. For this year people need to see it  try it on before buying.It is difficult to buy online. I got more stock photos and it looks "dirty pink". Not worth posting here. Looking forward to real life pics.


I don’t have it but I saw it on my friend. It looked expensive and luxurious. Can’t say the same about the 2021 at least from the pictures so far


----------



## Suzie

I am not at all a pink person, had it have been in WG I might have considered it but it does not pop enough for me.


----------



## lalame

Bummer to hear that rhodonite isn't more durable (but I guess not surprised)! Still a beauty... I'm really eager to see the first real mod shot from one of you ladies!!!


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

BigAkoya said:


> On the upside... I would bet today, there is an increase in the sales of Spam.
> 
> I don't want the RG pendant, but now I want a can of Spam!  I have not had it for decades.  When I was a kid, my mom used to slice it up, pan fry it, and make Spam sandwiches.



Hahaha I LOVE the spam comment! I haven't had it in so long and now I'm craving some 

I love the stone and its colour but I have never been into RG... My pockets would probably appreciate that RG is not suitable for my skin colour!


----------



## ciennatam

I kind of like this pink more than baby pink. This rose pink color has a tinge of grey which I love


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

mikimoto007 said:


> Wasn't last years really unpopular too initially? Lots of comparisons to CDs....





cd0867 said:


> Hmmm I’m don’t really remember but at least it’s better than being compare to meat lol  Hopefully it’ll look better in person.


I don't recall it being initially unpopular.

I passed up on the one reserved for me in October. Changed my mind in December and had to be waitlisted in a few countries before being allocated one in March this year. Most countries didn't even allow me to get onto any waitlist since they were told no more would arrive ... but others may have a different experience?


----------



## Ylesiya

When I was confirming the holiday pendant stone with my SA yesterday, he also did not forget to mention that he also heard it is going to be "very limited"   
Heard this story many times already VCA, time to come up with something new.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Guys, my sister's SA (mine is on leave) offered me the option to pay the deposit for it. Just wanted to ask, how is the availability of the holiday pendants usually? 
My SO arrived 2 weeks ago but because my SA is on leave, I decided to wait for her to come back. If I get the holiday pendant now, I will have to wait a month to get my SO. Not sure how to prioritize this!


----------



## periogirl28

My SA (the MI5 agent) just called to chat about it. I said it’s not calling to me and he told me how many pieces he is receiving. I said no worries and also asked him to release the pink Sapphire pave Frivole earrings as he held them almost a month due to lockdown and I am nowhere near his store for another week.


----------



## AlexaKate

I will go take a look! As a VCA lover, I think HP is worth collecting if found the right color !  I plan to stack it with my gold 3 frivole pendant. I hv been scooping on internet searching for resale of the 2015 version but all come with steep premium, so I really hope this one would work! Finger crossed


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

periogirl28 said:


> My SA (the MI5 agent) just called to chat about it. I said it’s not calling to me and he told me how many pieces he is receiving. I said no worries and also asked him to release the pink Sapphire pave Frivole earrings as he held them almost a month due to lockdown and I am nowhere near his store for another week.


Does this mean it is in very limited pieces?


----------



## lynne_ross

I am sure there will be enough pieces for folks to take their time getting one. Usually the stores receive them in batches, hence the SAs will say they only are getting x pieces to start. But no reason to rush.


----------



## VCAforever

I totally agree, no need to rush as they receive them in batches. However, if you can reach out to a SA, they can perhaps put a few aside for you of colour you prefer as many have said that some are more salmon pink and others have a purple hue and get the SA to pick the best out for you. I’ve done that in the past. Good luck!


----------



## periogirl28

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Does this mean it is in very limited pieces?


I mean well yes it’s meant to be  limited, but you will have no problems getting one, I am sure. I think having a few to choose from is nice, if your SA can call you when a whole batch comes in. If I were you, I would go ahead and get your SO first.


----------



## mikimoto007

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I don't recall it being initially unpopular.
> 
> I passed up on the one reserved for me in October. Changed my mind in December and had to be waitlisted in a few countries before being allocated one in March this year. Most countries didn't even allow me to get onto any waitlist since they were told no more would arrive ... but others may have a different experience?



No, I actually had a pretty similar experience. I didn't decide that I wanted it until December and then I had a horrendous time trying to get hold off one - most countries were not talking about further batches coming in February or March.


----------



## kimikaze

mikimoto007 said:


> No, I actually had a pretty similar experience. I didn't decide that I wanted it until December and then I had a horrendous time trying to get hold off one - most countries were not talking about further batches coming in February or March.


If Covid has taught me one thing it’s get what you can, when you can! If things go back into lockdown and with delivery upheavals here in the UK, I’m not going to hesitate! Going to see it on the 1st October and make my decision.
I agree with the comments that others have made about the pendants never photographing well. Last year’s was a Bobby dazzler, the image really did it no justice whatsoever!
Ladies, I hope everyone gets what they wish for!


----------



## lisawhit

If you have the 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant would you also get this years pendant?


----------



## JewelryLover101

lisawhit said:


> If you have the 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant would you also get this years pendant?


For me this is a definite no. The shades look almost indistinguishable based on photos. I personally don’t have enough “free” money to put towards a necklace that is extremely similar to one I already own and would offer no new outfit options, etc. Almost $4K is just too much for me to try to justify. If I really loved this one, I would consider selling my pink porcelain, but that doesn’t seem to be the case for me.

I personally couldn’t even justify having the 2019 blue pendant and the Paris Vendome pendant even though they are completely different shades of blue (so I sold the holiday pendant).

If I was made of money and $4K was just a drop in the bucket, then I might consider it. But there are too many opportunity costs as it is.


----------



## Logic

Is it just a necklace or comes in others like a bracelet?


----------



## lisawhit

Logic said:


> Is it just a necklace or comes in others like a bracelet?


For now just a holiday pendant but I wouldn't be surprised to see this expand into the regular line


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> If you have the 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant would you also get this years pendant?


I would, but only if:
- You collect these pendants.  If yes, I would keep collecting.
OR
- You are a pink person, love pink, and have a lot of things to go with different pinks.  I love pink and white, and in both colors, I have multiple bags/shoes of the exact same style, but in shades that vary slightly from season to season.  To me, color and shades matter (e.g. some pinks have a drop of blue, some pinks have a drop of yellow, some pinks have a drop of white).  I personally think the pink sevres is a very different look than this HP.  The sevres porcelain is a solid color, and the finish is a high shine (e.g. it's porcelain).  The rhodonite is a natural stone, each piece is unique, it is speckled/marbled, and the finish is a polished gloss (e.g. like a cabachon).  To me, they are very different.  It's like buying a white patent leather handbag vs. a white iridescent leather handbag.  The same "white", yet very different.  And with all of my white bags, the tone is slightly differently.. pure white vs. ivory white vs. gray white.  This only matters of course if you love pink and use this color a lot.  As in... for me, I like green too, but I only have one green bag... I wouldn't know what to do with several green bags, so it would be a waste for me to collect green.

Just my two cents for another point of view.  I hope that helps in your decision.


----------



## sammix3

lisawhit said:


> If you have the 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant would you also get this years pendant?


I’m leaning towards no right now, but seeing real photos of the pendant can change my mind.  I think if the shade leans towards more of a purple, I may get it.  Otherwise, I will pass and continue to save towards my next piece.  I just think I would prefer the pink porcelain over this years HP if I had both and they are both pink.  I am a pink lover but I also know that I tend to keep reaching for the same thing if it’s not different enough.


----------



## marbella8

I recall reading someone wanted the 2020 pendant, and Fashionphile has it for $4700 or $4800 right now. Good luck!


----------



## periogirl28

lisawhit said:


> If you have the 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant would you also get this years pendant?


No.
I don’t like this stone enough. I was expecting Pink MoP with RG. That I would get. And I love pinks.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

periogirl28 said:


> No.
> I don’t like this stone enough. I was expecting Pink MoP with RG. That I would get. And I love pinks.


Plus one


----------



## angelicskater16

I was just told by my sales all the hp is sold out at her store. Does anyone have a sales that can help me get one?! Please pm me! I really want one. Thanks


----------



## kmm88

Although i love being tempted by the HP. I am happy no.1 i dont like the stone. no.2 rose gold isnt for me (unless its guilloche) and no.3 i dont think its worth the price for this piece unless it looks stunning in person....yet to be seen. In the end i'm glad i get to put this 4-5k toward something on my regular wish list!


----------



## 911snowball

I have the 2015 and will get this one as well primarily because I adore pink.  Like periogirl, I would have preferred a pink MOP but since they are doing this one, I feel it will be a bit of a wait until they do pink again.  The shade of pink on this pendant is different than the Sevres so this is how I am justifying this purchase to myself. I really don't need it but I think this one is going to sell quick and  I will regret not getting it.


----------



## jenaps

angelicskater16 said:


> I was just told by my sales all the hp is sold out at her store. Does anyone have a sales that can help me get one?! Please pm me! I really want one. Thanks


Which store is that? They’ve had them available online the past few years so that’s another option.


----------



## angelicskater16

SCP in CA. She told me to check online but that's not always a guarantee. 



jenaps said:


> Which store is that? They’ve had them available online the past few years so that’s another option.


----------



## ShadowComet

angelicskater16 said:


> SCP in CA. She told me to check online but that's not always a guarantee.


Same info. Boutique will receive very limited stock. My SA boutique only receive 5 HPs for first batch. I paid full amount to get one. Second batch is end of October.


----------



## angelicskater16

I called many VCA on the East Coast and no one would help me. Then I tried Houston and the sa was super super sweet. She told me they are doing pre orders and she could help me. So I quickly made payment!


----------



## 8seventeen19

angelicskater16 said:


> I called many VCA on the East Coast and no one would help me. Then I tried Houston and the sa was super super sweet. She told me they are doing pre orders and she could help me. So I quickly made payment!


I know who you're talking about. I just love her! Congrats! I have to go look at them still.


----------



## angelicskater16

She was such a lovely SA! I will definitely ask for her in the future. I wanted to look at it too but i was afraid i would miss out. 



8seventeen19 said:


> I know who you're talking about. I just love her! Congrats! I have to go look at them still.


----------



## Yssie

Hello all!

This is my first post here on TPF, but I’m a longtime VCA forum lurker and some folks might recognize me from Pricescope. To this topic - I like the pendant, the texture is appealing. Another poster said that it looks “dimensional”; this is my read.

But I read something that I need to comment on here.

A few decades ago Crayola made a Flesh coloured crayon. This color was designed to mimic what the creators at the time considered “normal” - Caucasian skin, light and peachy with pink undertones. Kids of other colours had no crayon to represent them.

A few fewer decades ago Kodak made Shirley cards. The Shirley tester card was based on a photo of a (Caucasian) female employee, and the chemicals and processes used to develop film were calibrated to make Shirley look her best. If Shirley looked her best, then studios could have confidence that all customer photos that featured “people” would come out nicely. The result was that photos of black people were consistently underexposed, photos of porcelain-skinned people were consistently overexposed, and olive-skinned people consistently looked green.

A few pages ago someone commented that this year’s pendant would blend into most people’s skin, with emphasis on the word most. It was liked many times.

This statement implies a definition of “most” that is extremely exclusionary. These colours will not blend into black skin, or olive skin, or very light skin. They may, in fact, blend into exactly one type of skin - light and peachy with pink undertones. We as jewellery-lovers - whether on this particular forum or in other venues - must be mindful to recognize that our larger community is represented by people both very similar and very different from ourselves, and these sorts of unconscious biases are damaging largely because they are unconscious. We all have biases, for most of us they're not conscious choices and we're only made aware of them when they're explicitly highlighted; that awareness is what I hope to achieve with this post.

Crayola now has flesh colours for a variety of races, and before film was rendered obsolete Kodak created a multitude of multiracial Shirley cards.


----------



## couturequeen

Yssie said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first post here on TPF, but I’m a longtime VCA forum lurker and some folks might recognize me from Pricescope. To this topic - I like the pendant, the texture is appealing. Another poster said that it looks “dimensional”; this is my read.
> 
> But I read something that I need to comment on here.
> 
> A few decades ago Crayola made a Flesh coloured crayon. This color was designed to mimic what the creators at the time considered “normal” - Caucasian skin, light and peachy with pink undertones. Kids of other colours had no crayon to represent them.
> 
> A few fewer decades ago Kodak made Shirley cards. The Shirley tester card was based on a photo of a (Caucasian) female employee, and the chemicals and processes used to develop film were calibrated to make Shirley look her best. If Shirley looked her best, then studios could have confidence that all customer photos that featured “people” would come out nicely. The result was that photos of black people were consistently underexposed, photos of porcelain-skinned people were consistently overexposed, and olive-skinned people consistently looked green.
> 
> A few pages ago someone commented that this year’s pendant would blend into most people’s skin, with emphasis on the word most. It was liked many times.
> 
> This statement implies a definition of “most” that is extremely exclusionary. These colours will not blend into black skin, or olive skin, or very light skin. They may, in fact, blend into exactly one type of skin - light and peachy with pink undertones. We as jewellery-lovers - whether on this particular forum or in other venues - must be mindful to recognize that our larger community is represented by people both very similar and very different from ourselves, and these sorts of unconscious biases are damaging largely because they are unconscious. We all have biases, for most of us they're not conscious choices and we're only made aware of them when they're explicitly highlighted; that awareness is what I hope to achieve with this post.
> 
> Crayola now has flesh colours for a variety of races, and before film was rendered obsolete Kodak created a multitude of multiracial Shirley cards.


Such a great reminder and something I’ve been thinking about. It doesn’t seem like VCA has tested this stone with darker skin tones because there’s no way I’d even consider buying this. It will look sullen and sad right out of the box, even though pink gold typically works so well for me. It’s not saturated enough like pink sevres and not light enough like pink MOP. Complete disappointment.


----------



## rengb6

Yssie said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first post here on TPF, but I’m a longtime VCA forum lurker and some folks might recognize me from Pricescope. To this topic - I like the pendant, the texture is appealing. Another poster said that it looks “dimensional”; this is my read.
> 
> But I read something that I need to comment on here.
> 
> A few decades ago Crayola made a Flesh coloured crayon. This color was designed to mimic what the creators at the time considered “normal” - Caucasian skin, light and peachy with pink undertones. Kids of other colours had no crayon to represent them.
> 
> A few fewer decades ago Kodak made Shirley cards. The Shirley tester card was based on a photo of a (Caucasian) female employee, and the chemicals and processes used to develop film were calibrated to make Shirley look her best. If Shirley looked her best, then studios could have confidence that all customer photos that featured “people” would come out nicely. The result was that photos of black people were consistently underexposed, photos of porcelain-skinned people were consistently overexposed, and olive-skinned people consistently looked green.
> 
> A few pages ago someone commented that this year’s pendant would blend into most people’s skin, with emphasis on the word most. It was liked many times.
> 
> This statement implies a definition of “most” that is extremely exclusionary. These colours will not blend into black skin, or olive skin, or very light skin. They may, in fact, blend into exactly one type of skin - light and peachy with pink undertones. We as jewellery-lovers - whether on this particular forum or in other venues - must be mindful to recognize that our larger community is represented by people both very similar and very different from ourselves, and these sorts of unconscious biases are damaging largely because they are unconscious. We all have biases, for most of us they're not conscious choices and we're only made aware of them when they're explicitly highlighted; that awareness is what I hope to achieve with this post.
> 
> Crayola now has flesh colours for a variety of races, and before film was rendered obsolete Kodak created a multitude of multiracial Shirley cards.



As a medium brown person, I felt the same thing when I read that post. I personally think this new pendant will look great on my skin tone and I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Chanel baglover

Apologies if these have been posted before.

Based on these photos from my SA, I think that this year’s HP will be beautiful. I purchased the pink porcelain HP when it was released, and sold it a year later because I thought it was too “flat” or acrylic looking and never wore it. It seems like the 2021 HP will have more depth and be richer looking.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Yssie said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first post here on TPF, but I’m a longtime VCA forum lurker and some folks might recognize me from Pricescope. To this topic - I like the pendant, the texture is appealing. Another poster said that it looks “dimensional”; this is my read.
> 
> But I read something that I need to comment on here.
> 
> A few decades ago Crayola made a Flesh coloured crayon. This color was designed to mimic what the creators at the time considered “normal” - Caucasian skin, light and peachy with pink undertones. Kids of other colours had no crayon to represent them.
> 
> A few fewer decades ago Kodak made Shirley cards. The Shirley tester card was based on a photo of a (Caucasian) female employee, and the chemicals and processes used to develop film were calibrated to make Shirley look her best. If Shirley looked her best, then studios could have confidence that all customer photos that featured “people” would come out nicely. The result was that photos of black people were consistently underexposed, photos of porcelain-skinned people were consistently overexposed, and olive-skinned people consistently looked green.
> 
> A few pages ago someone commented that this year’s pendant would blend into most people’s skin, with emphasis on the word most. It was liked many times.
> 
> This statement implies a definition of “most” that is extremely exclusionary. These colours will not blend into black skin, or olive skin, or very light skin. They may, in fact, blend into exactly one type of skin - light and peachy with pink undertones. We as jewellery-lovers - whether on this particular forum or in other venues - must be mindful to recognize that our larger community is represented by people both very similar and very different from ourselves, and these sorts of unconscious biases are damaging largely because they are unconscious. We all have biases, for most of us they're not conscious choices and we're only made aware of them when they're explicitly highlighted; that awareness is what I hope to achieve with this post.
> 
> Crayola now has flesh colours for a variety of races, and before film was rendered obsolete Kodak created a multitude of multiracial Shirley cards.


That was my post, and I think it is extremely unfair and unnecessary to jump to the conclusion that someone is "unconsciously" racist or biased (and I think certainly goes beyond the scope of this thread).

In any event, when some people use the word skin "tone" (myself included) they are not referring to skin color or race, but rather "undertone" which transcends racial barriers. You can have very dark skin and have warm undertones or very light skin and have cool undertones (and a million different combinations in between). What metals and stones work best on someone has very little to do with the color of their skin and a lot more to do with the "tone" of their skin.


----------



## jtc103

So curious to see it irl and more specifically on me!  I love this shade of pink and love the rose gold too (although I think it would have looked pretty in WG too).  Skin tone, among many other things, would definitely play a role in how it looks on people.  According to skin tone tests, YG and PG would look better on me, but tbh I wear all 3 metals (separately as I’m not big on mixing metals) based on my mood, what I’m wearing and the look I’m going for.

Also I feel like when it comes to VCA HPs and VCA in general, raw materials cost is almost irrelevant because let’s face it, if we were to analyze it that way all the previous HPs are way overpriced (even the all gold ones).  Obviously it’s the name, craftsmanship and signature design that people are paying for.


----------



## 911snowball

I will be wearing this pendant mixed with some WMOP and I think it will be gorgeous.  The VA size pendants by themselves do tend to get lost on me so I usually mix/layer them with other pieces. I will wear it with my 20 or 11 motif and I think the warmth of the white MOP/yg combined with this new stone will be just lovely.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jtc103 said:


> So curious to see it irl and more specifically on me!  I love this shade of pink and love the rose gold too (although I think it would have looked pretty in WG too).  Skin tone, among many other things, would definitely play a role in how it looks on people.  According to skin tone tests, YG and PG would look better on me, but tbh I wear all 3 metals (separately as I’m not big on mixing metals) based on my mood, what I’m wearing and the look I’m going for.
> 
> Also I feel like when it comes to VCA HPs and VCA in general, raw materials cost is almost irrelevant because let’s face it, if we were to analyze it that way all the previous HPs are way overpriced (even the all gold ones).  Obviously it’s the name, craftsmanship and signature design that people are paying for.


I would love to try it on too!  Even if I am not purchasing I think it is lovely. I haven’t tried to convince hubby yet but may soon after seeing more pictures and selling some things I was planning already.


----------



## sjunky13

Am I the only person that likes this? 
I never had spam, but I find this stone pretty!


----------



## jenaps

sjunky13 said:


> Am I the only person that likes this?
> I never had spam, but I find this stone pretty!


No you are not! I like it more and more with each picture.  Can’t wait to see it irl!  Someone mentioned their SA would get the pendant in on Friday.  Hopefully we can see real pics before then though!


----------



## sjunky13

jenaps said:


> No you are not! I like it more and more with each picture.  Can’t wait to see it irl!  Someone mentioned their SA would get the pendant in on Friday.  Hopefully we can see real pics before then though!


I love the dimensions in the stone! I don't like vintage size on me, but this stone is lovely! 
I bet in person , it is stunning! 
 Can't wait to see everyone's hp's!!
)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sjunky13 said:


> Am I the only person that likes this?
> I never had spam, but I find this stone pretty!


I love it but am on “ban island” and trying to figure out how to swim to the mainland to purchase


----------



## jtc103

sjunky13 said:


> Am I the only person that likes this?
> I never had spam, but I find this stone pretty!



I like it!  I actually think the marbled effect gives it more character.  I’m very excited to try this on.


----------



## sjunky13

jenaps said:


> No you are not! I like it more and more with each picture.  Can’t wait to see it irl!  Someone mentioned their SA would get the pendant in on Friday.  Hopefully we can see real pics before then though!


yay!! People complained when porcelain came out and were upset by it. and yes each pic has me liking it more!  I hope bracelets and more to follow.


----------



## sjunky13

jtc103 said:


> I like it!  I actually think the marbled effect gives it more character.  I’m very excited to try this on.


Yes!!!!!


----------



## smallfry

sjunky13 said:


> Am I the only person that likes this?
> I never had spam, but I find this stone pretty!


Nope, same with me on both counts!  I've never even tried SPAM and I think the pendant is beautiful!


----------



## sjunky13

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love it but am on “ban island” and trying to figure out how to swim to the mainland to purchase


come swim my way!! LOL. 
I don't even like HP"s, but kinda love this one!!! lol


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> Am I the only person that likes this?
> I never had spam, but I find this stone pretty!


I love the stone.  It's not often one sees flat/cabachon pink stones in jewelry (most pink stone jewelry you see is faceted).  I think it creates such a soft elegance.  I wish it were WG.  I'm hoping it will be part of the permanent collection, so clients can do a SO for WG. 

Spam... it's awakens the taste buds and senses. 
I've had it as a Spam sandwich... it tastes like bacon, but it has the bouncy texture of a thick slice of bologna. When eaten, your senses know it is going to be sinful, yet it is also going to be so satisfying.  You feel like you're indulging in a big, fat, juicy hot dog, but only better... because you can put mayonnaise on it to add to the already greasy texture!    

I got curious and googled Spam... it seems it's popular in the US and Asia.  The only European country where Spam seems to be popular is the UK.  Here is a fun Wiki read about Spam: Spam (food) - Wikipedia
That was insightful for me.  I have a friend who lives in Paris, and I usually send him an American food item for Christmas.  This year, he's getting a bonus.  I'm going to wrap up a can of Spam and put a bow on it!


----------



## jenayb

Ah SPAM is so good...... sinful, @BigAkoya, you are right, but so good. 

My mum told me when I was a kid that it stands for Spare Parts Animal Meat.  But not so - it actually stands for Shoulder (of) Pork And Ham... per Hormel, respectively.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ladies... while we wait with baited breath on the first TPFer to post their "real' necklace, I found this... 
OMG... how beautiful is this?!  This is a piece from VCA. 

Does this change anyone's mind about the Spam stone?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jenaywins said:


> Ah SPAM is so good...... sinful, @BigAkoya, you are right, but so good.
> 
> My mum told me when I was a kid that it stands for Spare Parts Animal Meat.  But not so - it actually stands for Shoulder (of) Pork And Ham... per Hormel, respectively.


I thought it was short for “spiced ham”.  Learned something new!


----------



## rengb6

The color and inclusions remind me of cherry blossoms!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Ah SPAM is so good...... sinful, @BigAkoya, you are right, but so good.
> 
> My mum told me when I was a kid that it stands for Spare Parts Animal Meat.  But not so - it actually stands for Shoulder (of) Pork And Ham... per Hormel, respectively.


I thought it stood for SPiced hAM!


----------



## Bisoux78

I personally enjoyed Spam a lot growing up as a kid in Asia. lol. We fried it and ate it with rice and eggs for breakfast or as a sandwich for lunch. The Spam comparisons don't really phase me.


----------



## purseinsanity

Every since a friend told me she thought the HP looked like "nipples", I haven't looked at these the same.  Even my 20 motif YG with pave, the YG motifs look like nipples.  Drives me nuts.  
Do I need a third nipple in between my clavicles? Hmmmm...


----------



## purseinsanity

AntiqueShopper said:


> I thought it was short for “spiced ham”.  Learned something new!


Just saw this!  Me too!


----------



## jenaps

sjunky13 said:


> I hope bracelets and more to follow.


Gosh that would be amazing.  I really want to put in an SO!  Hopefully they will allow me to match my hp with an SO!


----------



## nicole0612

I would love to have help selecting this piece and another 1 or 2 other items if any members frequent the 5th Ave NYC boutique. Please DM me if you are willing to be my “eyes”. My SA is great about sending photos and videos, but the color tone is so off that it is hard to choose a color.


----------



## choco30

Has anyone tried to pre-order it in Canada? I don’t really have an SA and wondering if it’s better to call the store directly or preorder through the phone?


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> Every since a friend told me she thought the HP looked like "nipples", I haven't looked at these the same.  Even my 20 motif YG with pave, the YG motifs look like nipples.  Drives me nuts.
> Do I need a third nipple near in between my clavicles? Hmmmm...



I swear that I know who you are talking about. 

(Yes, you need a third nipple, or TNP moving forward.)


----------



## lynne_ross

rengb6 said:


> The color and inclusions remind me of cherry blossoms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200880


You win!! Best comparison!!


----------



## Icyjade

Yssie said:


> This statement implies a definition of “most” that is extremely exclusionary. These colours will not blend into black skin, or olive skin, or very light skin. They may, in fact, blend into exactly one type of skin - light and peachy with pink undertones. We as jewellery-lovers - whether on this particular forum or in other venues - must be mindful to recognize that our larger community is represented by people both very similar and very different from ourselves, and these sorts of unconscious biases are damaging largely because they are unconscious. We all have biases, for most of us they're not conscious choices and we're only made aware of them when they're explicitly highlighted; that awareness is what I hope to achieve with this post.



The irony as I read your post @Yssie is that I don’t think the statement refers to exactly one type of light and peachy skin.

I’m as Asian/Chinese as they come, slightly tanned, probably described as having “yellow” skin more than anything else and I’m positive the RG/pink will look awful on me as anything RG does. Mind you, I do know some Chinese who have pink undertones ie peachy light skin and they look super good in pink stuff. So one broad brush statement will not describe all chinese (and I’m sticking to Chinese folks since I’m of that race).

I tend to think of color suitability based on seasons and think the 2021 HP will be fab on anyone who has “spring” colors or exactly the light and peachy skin that you are describing. Interesting that we read the same thing and have different thoughts right?


----------



## Alena21

Can't be bothered to go and see it.
So for the people that would take pics: Don't take pics over flowers etc. Don't use filters. Save this s$%t for your IG. People want to see how it looks on you and your skintone. 
Oh the cherry blossom pic was heavily photoshoped.


----------



## missie1

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Guys, my sister's SA (mine is on leave) offered me the option to pay the deposit for it. Just wanted to ask, how is the availability of the holiday pendants usually?
> My SO arrived 2 weeks ago but because my SA is on leave, I decided to wait for her to come back. If I get the holiday pendant now, I will have to wait a month to get my SO. Not sure how to prioritize this!


I would get my SO now and get the pendant later when the second batch arrives.   I just talked to my SA about my wishlist and priorities.   Per my SA the 1st set will be beginning of October and second batch 30 days later.  He said  I can wait till second batch if I want one


----------



## missie1

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love it but am on “ban island” and trying to figure out how to swim to the mainland to purchase


Will send the speedboat for you and wait 2 clicks beyond the watchtower  as the Island is calling my name


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Chanel baglover said:


> Apologies if these have been posted before.
> 
> Based on these photos from my SA, I think that this year’s HP will be beautiful. I purchased the pink porcelain HP when it was released, and sold it a year later because I thought it was too “flat” or acrylic looking and never wore it. It seems like the 2021 HP will have more depth and be richer looking.
> View attachment 5200728


I love this!!! Is this the price quoted in USD?


----------



## Violet Bleu

I feel like VCA is listening to all of my requests lol. I wanted Carnelian in rose gold, rose gold Guilloché, and rose gold with pink stones. I’m a little hesitant about the “raw, unfinished, and included” appearance of the rhodonite as it looks kind of cheap in the photos. But I will have to see it in person to make a final assessment as a pink stone + rose gold is the perfect combination I was hoping for! I even sat out on last year’s holiday pendant (as tempting as it was) because I was adamant on my next piece being in rose gold.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I wasn't planning to get the HP this year or for a while cos my main priority was to save up for another item of VCA. The only reason I am changing my priority and considering it now is because it is pink! One thing to note is the this stone would be like a pink marble stone so it would be slightly different to the pic. Colour wise would be the same as the pic 

Btw, I guess it all depends on where you all live at. The availability of the HP in Australia is rather limited unfortunately so make sure you take that into consideration, but also think if it is something you would really like. For me, if it was the pink porcelain from 2015, I would not consider it as I didn't really go crazy on that pink color specifically and the porcelain stone. But that is just my own view and preference. It depends on individuals. I love marble stone, so this bright pink marble is a definite yes for me


----------



## tenshix

I think it will be beautiful in person as most VCA pieces are! I know a lot of us would pine for a WG instead of RG but there’s probably good reason they went with RG. Perhaps the different color & pattern nuances of the stone looks better with RG in real life. I can’t wait to see everyone’s photos trickle in since there’s no proper VCA boutique near me. I wish I could try it on to see it on against my skin tone before making any decisions. I really miss being able to travel & visit all the different boutiques!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

tenshix said:


> I think it will be beautiful in person as most VCA pieces are! I know a lot of us would pine for a WG instead of RG but there’s probably good reason they went with RG. Perhaps the different color & pattern nuances of the stone looks better with RG in real life. I can’t wait to see everyone’s photos trickle in since there’s no proper VCA boutique near me. I wish I could try it on to see it on against my skin tone before making any decisions. I really miss being able to travel & visit all the different boutiques!



Agreed with you on that! For me, all RG, WG and YG looked good on me so it was more of the preference of coloured stone on me  I really loved how the RG chain complemented with the GMOP when it was officially launched last year. So like you said, the VCA experts knew what coloured gold was best paired with this rhodonite stone. But that's true, not any gold is everyone's cup of tea so go with what's best for you and what you really love, otherwise, don't get it just for the sake of it being a HP. 

Unfortunately I do not have a money tree, and this is my hard earned money which I saved, but I know that I would really love this pendant. Also, I just love how the back of the HP is fully gold plated, so the stone at the back doesn't get all icky from my sweat, and that there's a tiny mini diamond at the front - that's a plus for me


----------



## tenshix

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Agreed with you on that! For me, all RG, WG and YG looked good on me so it was more of the preference of coloured stone on me  I really loved how the RG chain complemented with the GMOP when it was officially launched last year. So like you said, the VCA experts knew what coloured gold was best paired with this rhodonite stone. But that's true, not any gold is everyone's cup of tea so go with what's best for you and what you really love, otherwise, don't get it just for the sake of it being a HP.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have a money tree, and this is my hard earned money which I saved, but I know that I would really love this pendant. Also, I just love how the back of the HP is fully gold plated, so the stone at the back doesn't get all icky from my sweat, and that there's a tiny mini diamond at the front - that's a plus for me



I wholeheartedly agree with you!! I’m so glad the necklace speaks to you, I totally know the feeling when I see something and my heart starts racing and it’s an instant love. I also agree with buying what you love and not based on its limited edition tag although it’s an added appeal. I can’t wait for you to get yours and can’t wait to see it on you! I’m sure it’s going to be beautiful on you!

I purchased my first VCA piece in Melbourne so Australia has a very special place in my heart for VCA, I wish I could teleport when the world is safe again


----------



## Chanbal

Chanel baglover said:


> Apologies if these have been posted before.
> 
> Based on these photos from my SA, I think that this year’s HP will be beautiful. I purchased the pink porcelain HP when it was released, and sold it a year later because I thought it was too “flat” or acrylic looking and never wore it. It seems like the 2021 HP will have more depth and be richer looking.
> View attachment 5200728


Thanks for posting this. It's looks pretty, but I may pass on it. I have the pink porcelain, and don't see the need for another pink pendant. Hopefully, I will not change my mind when I see it irl.


----------



## Alena21

I have a question....Does this mineral change colour with time? Just curious. Who would want their pendant to loose colour or go yellow or brown? I hate how turquoise, rose quartz etc change colour with time...any expert here? 
There are people who would not want their motif changed every few years...plus it is not free..


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Alena21 said:


> I have a question....Does this mineral change colour with time? Just curious. Who would want their pendant to loose colour or go yellow or brown? I hate how turquoise, rose quartz etc change colour with time...any expert here?
> There are people who would not want their motif changed every few years...plus it is not free..



Hellllooo....Not sure if this is the most accurate information, but I understood from my SA that the Rhodonite stone is a pink marble like stone. Therefore, it is not like the malachite/ turquoise etc. whereby the colour would change/ fade in time. Please do correct me if I am wrong.

But also take note that all stones comes with care, if the recommended care instructions state that we are not supposed to use ultrasonic cleaners and steamers to clean this stone, and best not to wear it to shower and all - I guess if we did not follow the recommended care instructions, I wouldn't expect that the stone will still be in the best form isn't it?  Just like everything else we handle really. Even with the Guilloche YG/ WG/ RG gold materials, there can still be heaps of scratches if we go banging it around


----------



## Alena21

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hellllooo....Not sure if this is the most accurate information, but I understood from my SA that the Rhodonite stone is a pink marble like stone. Therefore, it is not like the malachite/ turquoise etc. whereby the colour would change/ fade in time. Please do correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> But also take note that all stones comes with care, if the recommended care instructions state that we are not supposed to use ultrasonic cleaners and steamers to clean this stone, and best not to wear it to shower and all - I guess if we did not follow the recommended care instructions, I wouldn't expect that the stone will still be in the best form isn't it?  Just like everything else we handle really. Even with the Guilloche YG/ WG/ RG gold materials, there can still be heaps of scratches if we go banging it around


It is a crystal. Crystals change colour over time despite the proper care. 
My pink quartz has turned milky white. 
That said I have a massive slab of the best quality malachite in the world and even with the high humidity has not changed at all. It is not exposed to sunlight though.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Alena21 said:


> It is a crystal. Crystals change colour over time despite the proper care.
> My pink quartz has turned milky white.
> That said I have a massive slab of the best quality malachite in the world and even with the high humidity has not changed at all. It is not exposed to sunlight though.



You are right. I guess it depends since they are all natural stones


----------



## Superfantabulous

Alena21 said:


> I have a question....Does this mineral change colour with time? Just curious. Who would want their pendant to loose colour or go yellow or brown? I hate how turquoise, rose quartz etc change colour with time...any expert here?
> There are people who would not want their motif changed every few years...plus it is not free..


Just wanted to share what I saw on Wikipedia: rhodonite tends to brown due to surface oxidation. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodonite


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

missie1 said:


> I would get my SO now and get the pendant later when the second batch arrives.   I just talked to my SA about my wishlist and priorities.   Per my SA the 1st set will be beginning of October and second batch 30 days later.  He said  I can wait till second batch if I want one


I paid the full deposit already. My SO can wait another month (I mean, I waited over 9 months for VCA to finish my order). I was not ready to gamble with it's availability. Some HP sells out so fast, others are available in store for the whole year. Hard decisions but yeah haha


----------



## gagabag

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I paid the full deposit already. My SO can wait another month (I mean, I waited over 9 months for VCA to finish my order). I was not ready to gamble with it's availability. Some HP sells out so fast, others are available in store for the whole year. Hard decisions but yeah haha


That sounds sensible. Your SO is guaranteed to be yours, the HP isn’t if  they happen to ran out of stock. 
Can’t wait to see some real life photos! My SA is still clueless, lol!


----------



## kkpp

My sa said the HP will be available end of Oct. lol why so late. Maybe the first batch is sold out to VIPs.


----------



## swiftie1213

My SA mentioned that they have gotten more inquiries about this HP than any other ones in the past. 
I know that the official picture has been controversial, but I can’t wait to see the HP in person.


----------



## Icyjade

Guess who had a craving for spam? 



(Korean army stew)

On a more serious note, I wonder if they will have dark pink rhodonite too. Those I may actually like.

Also,
opaque rhodonite is a fairly durable gemstone, but should be cared for in order to maintain its luster. Since household dust contains quartz, which has a Mohs scale hardness of 7, *simply wiping dust from a rhodonite gemstone could cause scratches*. The *best way to clean rhodonite gemstones is by using soapy water and a soft cloth. Be sure to rinse well to remove soapy residue. Do not expose rhodonite to sudden changes in temperature.* As with most gemstones, ultrasonic cleaners and steamers are not recommended. Always remove any jewelry or gemstones before exercising, cleaning or engaging in harsh physical activities such as sports. Rhodonite can be easily scratched by harder substances, so it *should be stored away from other gemstones*. It is best to wrap gemstones in soft cloth or place them inside a fabric-lined jewelry box.

From: https://www.gemselect.com/gem-info/rhodonite/rhodonite-info.php


----------



## amy676

I love looking at the meaning of stones and although the appearance of the stone is clearly divisive, its meaning will hopefully resonate with all
. 
Rhodonite is considered a stone of compassion, an emotional balancer that clears away emotional wounds and scars from the past and nurtures love.

Considering the global pandemic and the trauma of the last two years, I think Van Cleef and Arpels have selected a very meaningful stone to make the transition of a difficult period to a brighter future.


----------



## Chanel baglover

Mjxxsyd said:


> I love this!!! Is this the price quoted in USD?


Yes.


----------



## jenayb

kkpp said:


> My sa said the HP will be available end of Oct. lol why so late. Maybe the first batch is sold out to VIPs.



Interesting. My SA mentioned to me yesterday that I will have mine next week, if I want one.


----------



## minami

I am Chinese and VCA rose gold also gets lost on me but Cartier is fine, must be the level of copper. Still waiting for my SA’s pics of the real thing lol 
Still curious but I may just go for oynx or carnelian regular pendants haha


----------



## ilovefhf

Do we know when we will see actual photos?


----------



## jesschr

choco30 said:


> Has anyone tried to pre-order it in Canada? I don’t really have an SA and wondering if it’s better to call the store directly or preorder through the phone?


I just messaged my SA at Yorkdale. She put my name on the waitlist and said she’ll contact me when it comes in and then that’s when they’ll take full deposit.


----------



## Gracilan

Does anyone know if these pendants will be all the same or will they vary in color, etc?


----------



## elle woods

jesschr said:


> I just messaged my SA at Yorkdale. She put my name on the waitlist and said she’ll contact me when it comes in and then that’s when they’ll take full payment.


Yesterday my SA (also at Yorkdale) had told me they were taking full deposits. This morning she told me they are sold out (so not sure if they would still take deposits?)... And will let me know when the next shipment comes in. I really want to see it in person before deciding.  Weird that they are inconsistent with the deposits.


----------



## mikimoto007

Gracilan said:


> Does anyone know if these pendants will be all the same or will they vary in color, etc?



They will definitely vary- ideally you'd go in and choose your own stone, but j guess we'll need to see photos to see how wide the variation is.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

elle woods said:


> Yesterday my SA (also at Yorkdale) had told me they were taking full deposits. This morning she told me they are sold out (so not sure if they would still take deposits?)... And will let me know when the next shipment comes in. I really want to see it in person before deciding.  Weird that they are inconsistent with the deposits.


If you pay in full and don’t like the stone do you get your money back?


----------



## minami

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you pay in full and don’t like the stone do you get your money back?


I believe you can use it on something else but that’s my country ..no refunds


----------



## AntiqueShopper

minami said:


> I believe you can use it on something else but that’s my country ..no refunds


Interesting!  Online, in the US, you can get a full refund.  If you are not sure and aren’t given stone choices wouldn’t it be best to purchase online?


----------



## jenaps

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you pay in full and don’t like the stone do you get your money back?


Full refund at 5th ave on the deposit if you don’t leave the store with it.


----------



## Unicorn2607

My lovely SA asp said that they’re taking full prepayments and i can pick it up on 1 October once it’s officially launched


----------



## jesschr

elle woods said:


> Yesterday my SA (also at Yorkdale) had told me they were taking full deposits. This morning she told me they are sold out (so not sure if they would still take deposits?)... And will let me know when the next shipment comes in. I really want to see it in person before deciding.  Weird that they are inconsistent with the deposits.


Ohh weird. I messaged her at 9:30am this morning. Maybe they are taking deposits for the first batch but then they were sold out.  I just messaged my SA telling her to put me on a waitlist and she said she’ll ask for full deposit when it comes in. I’m not sure why she used the word deposit and not payment. I guess she figured I’d be okay with waiting until the second or even third batch comes in.


----------



## jtc103

Was trying to prepay for one that I could try when I go to the boutique closest to me in a few weeks, and the manager just called me to say that the stocks they’re expecting to come in store on October 1st is sold out and that they’re for sure not getting a “2nd wave” (his words not mine lol).  It’s Birks though, not VCA so maybe they don’t get as many pieces as the boutiques.  But still, it’s disappointing.


----------



## cloee

jesschr said:


> Ohh weird. I messaged her at 9:30am this morning. Maybe they are taking deposits for the first batch but then they were sold out.  I just messaged my SA telling her to put me on a waitlist and she said she’ll ask for full deposit when it comes in. I’m not sure why she used the word deposit and not payment. I guess she figured I’d be okay with waiting until the second or even third batch comes in.


I got this response too since they don’t know yet how many they will get. Waitlist for now then they will start taking deposits once confirmed.


----------



## pigleto972001

Can’t wait to see pics in real life. If anyone needs an SA I can share her info. She works in nyc flagship ❤️  Pm me.


----------



## ferlovcia

awww I cant wait for mine to arrive! they call me for full payment today


----------



## EpiFanatic

I wouldn’t worry about it. I went to NM today and not with my usual SA. Same annoying party line. All sold out and we can’t show you and not available until October 1 anyway. Blah blah blah…  if you want one just have them put your name down on the list. More stock will come in. If you wait until December it may be hard but if you get your name down now I bet you’ll get one.
Although I will say that I predict supply will be lower than prior year because all luxury good supply has been down across all brands.


----------



## jenaps

pigleto972001 said:


> Can’t wait to see pics in real life. If anyone needs an SA I can share her info. She works in nyc flagship ❤  Pm me.


Yes she’s great!


----------



## choco30

jesschr said:


> I just messaged my SA at Yorkdale. She put my name on the waitlist and said she’ll contact me when it comes in and then that’s when they’ll take full deposit.



thanks for the reply! I just called the boutique and they said the first batch is sold out for Vancouver. There’s a long waiting list for 2nd shipment already so they asked for me to put down a 30% deposit. Hopefully I will score the hp this year!


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it. I went to NM today and not with my usual SA. Same annoying party line. All sold out and we can’t show you and not available until October 1 anyway. Blah blah blah…  if you want one just have them put your name down on the list. More stock will come in. If you wait until December it may be hard but if you get your name down now I bet you’ll get one.
> Although I will say that I predict supply will be lower than prior year because all luxury good supply has been down across all brands.


Which NM is this?


----------



## EpiFanatic

HADASSA said:


> Which NM is this?


SF CA


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> SF CA


Thank you


----------



## jesschr

choco30 said:


> thanks for the reply! I just called the boutique and they said the first batch is sold out for Vancouver. There’s a long waiting list for 2nd shipment already so they asked for me to put down a 30% deposit. Hopefully I will score the hp this year!


You can try calling the Toronto boutique, I didn’t have to put down a deposit until it comes in.


----------



## hxw5218

I just put down a full deposit for this baby  I heard the first batch in my store is almost sold out, and they don't know when will the second batch arrive, so it won't hurt to put my name up there first! If I don't like it, I can always make the deposit as store credit. Sooo excited to get to see the pendant on 10/1!


----------



## **Ann**

I'd put a deposit if I could get it refunded, but not into just a store credit if that is truly the policy for these.


----------



## lilpikachu

Price confirmed by my SA for Australia: $5500


----------



## sherrysi

lilpikachu said:


> Price confirmed by my SA for Australia: $5500


Thanks for the info! But since we're still in lockdown I won't be able to see it in person until much later. If you are able to get a real-life photo, please share!


----------



## lilpikachu

sherrysi said:


> Thanks for the info! But since we're still in lockdown I won't be able to see it in person until much later. If you are able to get a real-life photo, please share!


Melbourne girl here so also still in lockdown  

If I get any real life pictures from her, I will share! Sadly, I don’t foresee myself visiting an actual boutique anytime soon.  This is definitely a piece that needs to be seen IRL


----------



## etoupebirkin

I put my name on the list for this today. I think it will make a nice layering piece.


----------



## Mspotatobread

Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus with VCA sell the holiday pendant?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mspotatobread said:


> Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus with VCA sell the holiday pendant?


Yes they will.


----------



## minami

AntiqueShopper said:


> Interesting!  Online, in the US, you can get a full refund.  If you are not sure and aren’t given stone choices wouldn’t it be best to purchase online?


I can’t purchase online in Malaysia lol
My SA is super nice also so I will just go to the store anyway ☺️


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

sherrysi said:


> Thanks for the info! But since we're still in lockdown I won't be able to see it in person until much later. If you are able to get a real-life photo, please share!



I have put down a full deposit payment for it!  Just gonna wait till it gets delivered over the week after cos we are under lockdown. Tbh, it seems like this pendant is already crazy popular. There were many people putting in deposit payments for this already in Australia when it was opened for pre-order. The main reason being is because it is pink (my crazy bias).  So there may be a situation that by the time it is officially launched next week, there is a risk that it is out of stock before it is available for public view/ there will only be very limited quantities available to public. I believe most people here in Australia could probably resonate to this "constant limited/ out of stock situation". Many bracelets and necklaces were constantly out of stock for a while and if stock arrives, probably just 1 to 2 quantities being made available.

P/S - This limited quantities availability situation is only relevant to Australia. I can see from prior year's posts that in the US and some other countries, they had no problem purchasing it online even till a few months later. 

I know this comes with a risk and if any of you are not comfortable on paying a full deposit and want to wait till it gets officially released next week, then just wait even if it potentially gets sold out and you say that you may regret it later, but it is a huge sum of money. If money is not an issue, then go for it 

But in my honest opinion, don't go for it just for the sake of it being a HP. I really love pink so I am sure I would love this one no matter what as it will be my first pink pendant too!


----------



## Asuki

From Australia here, my SA told me the holiday pendant qualifies as an online purchase as we’re in lockdown so I can return for refund if I don’t like it. However they can’t share any photos of the actual pendant so anyone that wants to pick themselves need to wait until official launch but it will likely be sold out then and need to wait for second batch.


----------



## lilpikachu

Asuki said:


> From Australia here, my SA told me the holiday pendant qualifies as an online purchase as we’re in lockdown so I can return for refund if I don’t like it. However they can’t share any photos of the actual pendant so anyone that wants to pick themselves need to wait until official launch but it will likely be sold out then and need to wait for second batch.


Good to know - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chanbal

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you pay in full and don’t like the stone do you get your money back?


No refunds at VCA stores, but it can be exchanged for another piece. If I'm trying to decide between 2 pieces, I buy the least expensive one first. So if I change my mind, I can exchange it for the other one.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Interesting!  Online, in the US, you can get a full refund.  If you are not sure and aren’t given stone choices wouldn’t it be best to purchase online?


I believe full refund only on deposits, if you don't buy the piece. If you buy it and later change your mind, no refunds.


----------



## BBINX

Chanbal said:


> No refunds at VCA, but it can be exchanged for another piece. If I'm trying to decide between 2 pieces, I buy the least expensive one first. So if I change my mind, I can exchange it for the other one.
> I believe full refund only on deposits, if you don't buy the piece. If you buy it and later change your mind, no refunds.



*How do I return or exchange a creation ordered on vancleefarpels.com ? *

Creations purchased online or through our Client Relation Centers can be returned for refunds or exchanges within 30 days from the delivery date. Nevertheless please note that engraved and damaged creations are not eligible for returns.

To return your order, you may call our client advisors..


----------



## Chanbal

BBINX said:


> *How do I return or exchange a creation ordered on vancleefarpels.com ? *
> 
> Creations purchased online or through our Client Relation Centers can be returned for refunds or exchanges within 30 days from the delivery date. Nevertheless please note that engraved and damaged creations are not eligible for returns.
> 
> To return your order, you may call our client advisors..


I do not buy VCA online, but I would think they will provide the returning instructions when you call. They will likely email you a return slip.


----------



## daisydai

JewelryLover101 said:


> That was my post, and I think it is extremely unfair and unnecessary to jump to the conclusion that someone is "unconsciously" racist or biased (and I think certainly goes beyond the scope of this thread).
> 
> In any event, when some people use the word skin "tone" (myself included) they are not referring to skin color or race, but rather "undertone" which transcends racial barriers. You can have very dark skin and have warm undertones or very light skin and have cool undertones (and a million different combinations in between). What metals and stones work best on someone has very little to do with the color of their skin and a lot more to do with the "tone" of their skin.


totally agree! jumping to a conclusion itself is a huge bias and 'unconsciously' racist.


----------



## Icyjade

Deleted


----------



## gagabag

From AU and I just ordered it! Unlike last year, I opt not to get this one lengthened. Can’t wait for next week! Hope all those who wants it, gets it!


----------



## Unicorn2607

gagabag said:


> From AU and I just ordered it! Unlike last year, I opt not to get this one lengthened. Can’t wait for next week! Hope all those who wants it, get it!


Will pay the deposit today as well and pick it up once it’s launched. Have decided to collect all HPs, missed the last year’s one and regret it now #firstworldproblems lol


----------



## AlexaKate

Contacted my two SA in Hong Kong both said no pre order this year and one even said I might be able to get my hands on it in second or even third batch lol don’t know if it’s sales tactics (I hv been hearing the HP is extremely limited for 3 consecutive years but I still see them around even during may/June next year for the blue sevre one -.-) or maybe there is a hype for this color in Asia ~


----------



## SemReH2019

I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic


----------



## jenaps

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic


Ahhh finally!  I think it looks just like the  promotional pic.  Thx for sharing!

I wonder if there will be much variation in the stone as I initially thought.  Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## papertiger

I think on the right person it will look absolutely beautiful

The side of VCA that look better on me are the eccentric (Zip) or strong onyx + yg etc so this would not work for me


SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



Agreed. It does look better.


----------



## lynne_ross

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic


It looks purple/pink. I like this more!


----------



## minami

I think it looks better than the official pic


----------



## fashionelite

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic


I was hoping it would have glossy coating but this looks matte?


----------



## VCALoverNY

Notorious Pink said:


> I will be getting this - and it’s actually my first holiday pendant. I plan to layer this with my pg frivole pendant (and my RG onyx 20 when it arrives) and I think will go with some of my pink bags and accessories.



We’re going to need A LOT of modeling pics, please!! Layered sounds so pretty!


----------



## kkpp

That’s why the rumor of purple stone came first. It does look like purple. I like it. Cute.


----------



## SugarMama

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



Thanks for sharing!  Looks like mauve sylvestre to me for us H lovers. I am all in!!


----------



## VCALoverNY

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



Thank you for posting- this looks SO MUCH prettier than the pics we’ve seen. Really beautiful!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



thanks for the pic, its sooo pretty!



SugarMama said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Looks like mauve sylvestre to me for us H lovers. I am all in!!



omg i was about to post too! Reminds me of mauve sylvestre   Hope they use this stone for bracelets in future


----------



## kkpp

*edited* I am sorry wrong quote. The H color. 
Oh dear. Exactly. Can’t wait to see more action pic of it.


----------



## papertiger

kkpp said:


> *edited* I am sorry wrong quote. The H color.
> Oh dear. Exactly. Can’t wait to see more action pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 5202665



 





__





						You Know You're Addicted to Hermes When
					

1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night 5.  When you find yourself...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




When you no longer attempt to speak/think English, only Hermes - even when talking about VCA (another huge addiction for many)


----------



## minami

SugarMama said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Looks like mauve sylvestre to me for us H lovers. I am all in!!


would match my new mini rivale in mauve sylvestre hmmm  hardware is RG too ooh


----------



## SugarMama

minami said:


> would match my new mini rivale in mauve sylvestre hmmm  hardware is RG too ooh
> 
> View attachment 5202671


It’s a sign nudging you to get the HP lol.  Looking forward to seeing all of the modeling pics!!!


----------



## fashionelite

Removed photos as someone mentioned they are fake.


----------



## minami

SugarMama said:


> It’s a sign nudging you to get the HP lol.  Looking forward to seeing all of the modeling pics!!!


Goshhh I wasn’t planning to get this


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



This HP looks so beautiful! Omgggg I am so happy I already put down the full  deposit for it


----------



## minami

fashionelite said:


> Found some videos on Red (the Chinese social media platform). I can’t attach videos so please click the links to watch.
> I attached screenshots from the two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202674
> View attachment 5202675
> View attachment 5202676


Omg I watched this ! It looks so much more saturated!!  Immediately texted my SA


----------



## jenaps

fashionelite said:


> Found some videos on Red (the Chinese social media platform). I can’t attach videos so please click the links to watch.
> I attached screenshots from the two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202674
> View attachment 5202675
> View attachment 5202676


Oh wow!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

minami said:


> Omg I watched this ! It looks so much more saturated!!  Immediately texted my SA



Looks like it was filmed using a filter? Looks different from the official pics.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashionelite said:


> Found some videos on Red (the Chinese social media platform). I can’t attach videos so please click the links to watch.
> I attached screenshots from the two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202674
> View attachment 5202675
> View attachment 5202676


This is such a beautiful color!

I would much prefer this stone over raspberry porcelain if VCA ever decides to add it to their permanent line. A 20 motif would be divine!


----------



## VCAforever

OMG it’s gorgeous, as always VCA IRL always looks better!!


----------



## A.Stone

fashionelite said:


> Found some videos on Red (the Chinese social media platform). I can’t attach videos so please click the links to watch.
> I attached screenshots from the two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202674
> View attachment 5202675
> View attachment 5202676


Thanks for sharing! The color is cute and reminds me of berry sorbet. Yet, I personally found the chain and clasp a bit off…


----------



## A.Stone




----------



## minami

SugarMama said:


> Looks like it was filmed using a filter? Looks different from the official pics.


Yes soo different oh dear I forgot filters  ok I may save money after all hmm


----------



## jenaps

Now I don’t know which color I prefer!  I love them both! How to decide!


----------



## Ayalee

This is fake! Not the authentic piece from VCA!





fashionelite said:


> Found some videos on Red (the Chinese social media platform). I can’t attach videos so please click the links to watch.
> I attached screenshots from the two videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 小红书_标记我的生活
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xhslink.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202674
> View attachment 5202675
> View attachment 5202676


----------



## cluelesss

My SA said they currently have a long wait list and cannot even take more deposits as they don't know if/when they will get additional shipments.


----------



## jenaps

A.Stone said:


> Thanks for sharing! The color is cute and reminds me of berry sorbet. Yet, I personally found the chain and clasp a bit off…


You’re totally right!  Wow this was reproduced so quickly!  I wonder if any will be this dark though.


----------



## fashionelite

Ayalee said:


> This is fake! Not the authentic piece from VCA!


Wow I didn’t notice. Deleted!


----------



## Superfantabulous

SugarMama said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Looks like mauve sylvestre to me for us H lovers. I am all in!!


I was about to say the same! Love it!


----------



## cd0867

Superfantabulous said:


> I was about to say the same! Love it!


Me too. The more I look at it the more I’m starting to like it.


----------



## susan08

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



Wow! Your SA was so nice to send you real pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovefhf

It sounds like most SAs are saying the pendant is sold out? Is this actually the case or is it another one of the usual VCA tactics? I assume they’ll get more shipments later


----------



## eternallove4bag

I put down money on the pendant. I was told my money would be refunded if I didn’t like the pendant. This will be my first HP so I am excited.
Had to share this side by side picture of one of my favorite plants (joining in on the comparative pictures bandwagon)…this did it for me, at least for now. No filters used. The pendant pic was sent by my SA today and the plant pic was taken by me in the morning.


----------



## Poohbaby616

ilovefhf said:


> It sounds like most SAs are saying the pendant is sold out? Is this actually the case or is it another one of the usual VCA tactics? I assume they’ll get more shipments later


From what I’m told, they are only getting a handful of pieces for the first batch. And the first batch of hp is spoken for, and they are not sure when the next batch will come in. My SA also said there’s a lot of interest this year.  So I think it will sell quite well.


----------



## littleming

Sigh… unfortunately I am not a VIP at my local Van Cleef’s… I was told that the entire first shipment has been spoken for (by clients prioritized by their purchase history)…
I will have to wait the future shipments and they have no idea when that will happen.


----------



## mikue

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



Thank you for sharing this! I think it's better than the stock photo but I'm still saying a "no" to it, I'm going to allocate my savings it to another VCA piece  My SA did offer to waitlist me without a deposit in Toronto.


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> I put down money on the pendant. I was told my money would be refunded if I didn’t like the pendant. This will be my first HP so I am excited.
> Had to share this side by side picture of one of my favorite plants (joining in on the comparative pictures bandwagon)…this did it for me, at least for now. No filters used. The pendant pic was sent by my SA today and the plant pic was taken by me in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202797



What flowers are those? So pretty.


----------



## lilpikachu

littleming said:


> Sigh… unfortunately I am not a VIP at my local Van Cleef’s… I was told that the entire first shipment has been spoken for (by clients prioritized by their purchase history)…
> I will have to wait the future shipments and they have no idea when that will happen.


Don’t worry hun - this happens every year.  You will be able to get a pendant, you just have to wait a bit.  

Every boutique receives a small batch for the first round - I believe these are offered to VIPs/existing clients first.  Shortly after, more stock will arrive and these can be purchased by anyone.  Just keep checking with your local boutique/SA if you have one or if buying online is an option, keep checking the website.  

I’m sure everyone who wants one, will be able to buy one eventually.  At least you knew about the pendant early - imagine you only found out about the pendant AFTER the holidays.

I‘d love to know how many HPs were sold last year globally and which has been the most popular HP of all time…


----------



## tenshix

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic



Thank you so much for posting this, I can see why it could possibly be confused for a lavender or lilac shade! It looks beautiful and swayed me over.

I’ve placed a full deposit with my SA that’s fully refundable before it gets shipped out. Essentially I was wanting to get real photos and videos before I confirm the purchase. He told me there will be variations to the look of the stone and unfortunately because of the limited stock I would not be able to choose from the shipment they receive. It sounded like they allocate the serial number to the deposit purchase so that would be the one you are “stuck” with if I understood him correctly. He thinks it might arrive a little sooner than October 1st, but my heart is racing (could be coffee) and I’m hoping I will love it! If not I would just get the next pendant on my wishlist.


----------



## lilpikachu

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, I can see why it could possibly be confused for a lavender or lilac shade! It looks beautiful and swayed me over.
> 
> I’ve placed a full deposit with my SA that’s fully refundable before it gets shipped out. Essentially I was wanting to get real photos and videos before I confirm the purchase. He told me there will be variations to the look of the stone and unfortunately because of the limited stock I would not be able to choose from the shipment they receive. It sounded like they allocate the serial number to the deposit purchase so that would be the one you are “stuck” with if I understood him correctly. He thinks it might arrive a little sooner than October 1st, but my heart is racing (could be coffee) and I’m hoping I will love it! If not I would just get the next pendant on my wishlist.


Hope you get the perfect stone! What is next on your wishlist?


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> What flowers are those? So pretty.


They are called the Stonecrop. I love the way they change colors at different stages of their blooming.


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> They are called the Stonecrop. I love the way they change colors at different stages of their blooming.



Thanks! I thought they look like drier hydrangeas, which I love!


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> Thanks! I thought they look like drier hydrangeas, which I love!


Me too!  I love hydrangeas!  My husband planted a big hydrangea bush near our chimney.  Then he put some aluminum sulfate in the soil to turn the flowers blue.  I thought he was crazy (hubby is a Southerner and said "you just wait and see the blue flowers"). He was right...the blue is so beaiutiful.  

By the way, one season, the blooms were huge.  I decide to cut a big blue flower ball and put it in a short vase.  Wow... that flower ball stayed bloomed for days.  I thought it would wilt in one day, but no... it kept its bloom!  Try it next time yours blooms.


----------



## tenshix

lilpikachu said:


> Hope you get the perfect stone! What is next on your wishlist?



Nothing crazy, but I’ve been wanting the GMOP pendant! At first the darker MOP didn’t quite appeal to me but over time the color shifts it has swayed me. Apparently I am easily won over by VCA lol  I figure if I love this HP stone it’s better to secure it first and get the GMOP later since the stock for that is not an issue. I’m also secretly hoping for a pink MOP to come out since it was rumored to be released early this year but never did. Perhaps next year!


----------



## lilpikachu

tenshix said:


> Nothing crazy, but I’ve been wanting the GMOP pendant! At first the darker MOP didn’t quite appeal to me but over time the color shifts it has swayed me. Apparently I am easily won over by VCA lol  I figure if I love this HP stone it’s better to secure it first and get the GMOP later since the stock for that is not an issue. I’m also secretly hoping for a pink MOP to come out since it was rumored to be released early this year but never did. Perhaps next year!


GMOP is a stunner! The colour shifts are so pretty 

Once you fall down the VCA rabbit hole, it’s game over for your wallet  

I can’t wait to see everyone’s real pictures of the pendant! Will be interesting to see the variations of pink


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  I love hydrangeas!  My husband planted a big hydrangea bush near our chimney.  Then he put some aluminum sulfate in the soil to turn the flowers blue.  I thought he was crazy (hubby is a Southerner and said "you just wait and see the blue flowers"). He was right...the blue is so beaiutiful.
> 
> By the way, one season, the blooms were huge.  I decide to cut a big blue flower ball and put it in a short vase.  Wow... that flower ball stayed bloomed for days.  I thought it would wilt in one day, but no... it kept its bloom!  Try it next time yours blooms.



Thanks @BigAkoya! I will try that. They are so gorgeous. I grew up with them always around, and you’re right they are so beautiful in vases.


----------



## tenshix

lilpikachu said:


> GMOP is a stunner! The colour shifts are so pretty
> 
> Once you fall down the VCA rabbit hole, it’s game over for your wallet
> 
> I can’t wait to see everyone’s real pictures of the pendant! Will be interesting to see the variations of pink



Totally agree! After my first piece I basically begged DH to go back to the boutique with me 2 days later because I couldn’t stop thinking about the other one I tried on. I’m very grateful he’s been so accommodating, sadly for our bank account lolll

I also can’t wait to see everyone’s HP come in to see all the different variations!!


----------



## lilpikachu

tenshix said:


> Totally agree! After my first piece I basically begged DH to go back to the boutique with me 2 days later because I couldn’t stop thinking about the other one I tried on. I’m very grateful he’s been so accommodating, sadly for our bank account lolll
> 
> I also can’t wait to see everyone’s HP come in to see all the different variations!!


Gotta love a supportive DH! My partner likes VCA too - hoping to special order a WG Perlee Signature bracelet for him in size 19 when things have calmed down with the pandemic and SOs open up again.  

Whether you get the HP OR GMOP, I think you’ll be very happy


----------



## BigAkoya

lilpikachu said:


> Gotta love a supportive DH! My partner likes VCA too - hoping to special order a WG Perlee Signature bracelet for him in size 19 when things have calmed down with the pandemic and SOs open up again.
> 
> Whether you get the HP OR GMOP, I think you’ll be very happy


It will be beautiful.  I saw a guy wear the Perlee Signature bracelet, and it looked great on him!


----------



## susan08

My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.


----------



## Bisoux78

tenshix said:


> Nothing crazy, but I’ve been wanting the GMOP pendant! At first the darker MOP didn’t quite appeal to me but over time the color shifts it has swayed me. Apparently I am easily won over by VCA lol  I figure if I love this HP stone it’s better to secure it first and get the GMOP later since the stock for that is not an issue. I’m also secretly hoping for a pink MOP to come out since it was rumored to be released early this year but never did. Perhaps next year!


I have the GMOP HP from 2018 and it is STUNNING. It's my favorite VCA necklace, hands down. The way the stone changes color from diff angles is mesmerizing. If you find one in the preloved market, definitely pounce on it.


----------



## AlexaKate

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327


Wow the real deal is like Sakura color!!! I think it definitely hv more depth than the 2015 version!! Definitely going to get it as I hv been tracking down the 2015 version for ages !!


----------



## sherrysi

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327


The middle one in the second photo looks much lighter than the others, i almost thought it was the pink procelain...

Anyway, if these are all authentic pieces, then the stones really differ, and if I were interested, I would definitely pick one out at the store...


----------



## hxw5218

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327


Thank you for sharing! Wow I don’t know how I feel about this you guys  for me the first and the third on the left still looks like spam - one is lite and one is classic. The middle one kinda looks like the pink porcelain hp though (please correct me if I’m wrong)? This pendant reallly varies from one another!


----------



## opadiva

(Credit to the RED user)

VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line


----------



## hxw5218

opadiva said:


> (Credit to the RED user)
> 
> VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line


How pretty!!!! I love that these rhodonite have minimal inclusions — suddenly gave me much hope for the hp!!
—— it’s pink porcelain, that explains


----------



## tenshix

opadiva said:


> (Credit to the RED user)
> 
> VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line



That is so cute but is it pink sevres? It doesn’t look like rhodonite to me.


----------



## tenshix

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327



Oooh if these are confirmed definitely a lot of variations in the inclusions of the stone! I wish we would be able to choose, it didn’t seem like you could pick even after putting down a deposit. Maybe that would be reserved for the VIP’s only :’)


----------



## lilpikachu

This shade of pink is quite nice! It’s so girly! 

If I were getting the HP this year, I’d want to pick the stone myself but realistically that might not be possible due to stock levels.

Will be interesting to see if rhodonite becomes part of the permanent collection


----------



## tenshix

Bisoux78 said:


> I have the GMOP HP from 2018 and it is STUNNING. It's my favorite VCA necklace, hands down. The way the stone changes color from diff angles is mesmerizing. If you find one in the preloved market, definitely pounce on it.



Ah that’s on my HG wishlist!! I would love to own one one day if it’s meant to be. Love that it’s your favorite pendant!


----------



## opadiva

tenshix said:


> That is so cute but is it pink sevres? It doesn’t look like rhodonite to me.


Indeed it looks like pink sevres! Im enquiring and will revert once I have some confirmation


----------



## Chanbal

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic


It looks so pretty in this picture. It's starting to be very difficult to pass.


----------



## sherrysi

opadiva said:


> (Credit to the RED user)
> 
> VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line


Hi there!

I saw this post on red too, so just for the sake of people reading this thread, these photos have nothing to do with the 2021 HP. The caption says "VIP Special Order from 2016" and "*pink procelain with rose gold*". 

Just want to clarify the information to avoid confusion


----------



## opadiva

sherrysi said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I saw this post on red too, so just for the sake of people reading this thread, these photos have nothing to do with the 2021 HP. The caption says "VIP Special Order from 2016" and "*pink procelain with rose gold*".
> 
> Just want to clarify the information to avoid confusion


Thank you that helps! My Chinese is only elementary


----------



## jieminyu

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327


I think I am going to pass. Although I always get HP every year, but I may have to pass on this year HP.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

eternallove4bag said:


> I put down money on the pendant. I was told my money would be refunded if I didn’t like the pendant. This will be my first HP so I am excited.
> Had to share this side by side picture of one of my favorite plants (joining in on the comparative pictures bandwagon)…this did it for me, at least for now. No filters used. The pendant pic was sent by my SA today and the plant pic was taken by me in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202797


This does not sing to me ... I was going to pass on visiting the boutique just based on this photo.




susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327



This on the other hand ... calls to me. I cannot decide if I want the dirty pink, blueberries pink or the strawberry and cream pink and I am not even a big pink fan.

Oh gosh, I am getting a whiplash from these photos because of how fast I am changing my mind!


----------



## lumkeikei

I was told by my SA that there is limited quantities. So the first round of pendants are allocated to VIPs


----------



## Dodododo

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327



WOW so gorgeous in the real pictures. This definitely cleared up any hesitation   but i wish i could choose my favorite because there are variations


----------



## cloee

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327


Thanks for sharing. The color is nice but not sure how I feel about the inclusions as it is very much apparent in both the left and right pieces.
Hoping we can pick from the pieces in store.


----------



## MyHjourney

opadiva said:


> (Credit to the RED user)
> 
> VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line


This is the Pink porcelain special order which she ordered in 2015


----------



## Ylesiya

Next time I hear something is very very very limited from VCA I think I am going to burp


----------



## monthli

I also couldn’t help myself and put down a deposit that’s refundable until shipping 

The SA I talked to said that the first round of pendants is likely spoken for already, but I’ll definitely be able to get something from the second round! And she promised pics from the first round to help me see if I want to commit!


----------



## A.Stone

SemReH2019 said:


> I’m surprised SA’s haven’t sent any pics, I was sent this on Tuesday. I didn’t end up getting it as I’m not sure I’ll wear pink as much as white MOP and more neutral pieces. It does look better in this pic compared to the official vca pic


Went to the store and saw the real thing today. This pic is actually quite accurate. It’s a lot nicer than the official stock pic and I can imagine it speaks to those who love pink. SAs said they have been haunted by inquiries that they don’t feel like picking up the phone


----------



## tenshix

A.Stone said:


> Went to the store and saw the real thing today. This pic is actually quite accurate. It’s a lot nicer than the official stock pic and I can imagine it speaks to those who love pink. SAs said they have been haunted by inquiries that they don’t feel like picking up the phone



Haha the poor SA’s being bombarded by us. That’s so nice you were able to see it in person! Did you happen to take any photos? What did you think of the stone character and was the finish of the stone matte or shiny? Did you see a lot of variations in the shades between pendants or were they only allowed to show you one?

Apologies for the million questions I wish I could see them in person myself!


----------



## jenaps

opadiva said:


> (Credit to the RED user)
> 
> VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line


Aren’t theses an SO of pink serves from a few months ago?


----------



## sherrysi

jenaps said:


> Aren’t theses an SO of pink serves from a few months ago?


Captions have been translated earlier, please see post #1144


----------



## jenaps

sherrysi said:


> Captions have been translated earlier, please see post #1144


Yes, I wasn’t caught up with the thread yet.


----------



## jenaps

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327


Wow these all look different in the second picture. The close up looks more similar.  I’d be happy with all 3.


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> Thanks! I thought they look like drier hydrangeas, which I love!


Me too! Love Hydrangeas in every form. Maybe that’s why I have a soft corner for stonecrops?


----------



## fashionelite

susan08 said:


> My friend sent me two more pics. Credit to Ms. Dong on little red book.
> View attachment 5203326
> View attachment 5203327



Oh nooo. The middle one is so pretty  I was hoping I wouldn’t like it


----------



## A.Stone

tenshix said:


> Haha the poor SA’s being bombarded by us. That’s so nice you were able to see it in person! Did you happen to take any photos? What did you think of the stone character and was the finish of the stone matte or shiny? Did you see a lot of variations in the shades between pendants or were they only allowed to show you one?
> 
> Apologies for the million questions I wish I could see them in person myself!


Unfortunately taking pictures was not allowed… apparently they have tightened control over information sharing. I was sent pictures last year but my SA asked me to visit the boutique this yearIt’s kinda funny when a customer sent her SA away to get other pieces and tried to sneak snap the pendant only to find her SA planted someone right behind her lol

I saw two pendants with similar shades and tones, the surface is more on the glossy side and instead of the colorless/white parts, the pink parts looked more like inclusions IRL.

here are some pics I found online that might help you better understand what I meant


----------



## minami

A.Stone said:


> Went to the store and saw the real thing today. This pic is actually quite accurate. It’s a lot nicer than the official stock pic and I can imagine it speaks to those who love pink. SAs said they have been haunted by inquiries that they don’t feel like picking up the phone


Is this like a very muted pink? My SA said between pink n mauve but she can’t take pics yet


----------



## minami

Also from red ..credit to poster why is the tray this shade of green though (deleted suspect it’s counterfeit)


----------



## sherrysi

minami said:


> Also from red ..credit to poster why is the tray this shade of green though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203526


I mean no offense to you or the poster, but could this possibly be counterfeit? Just look at the gap between the stone and the gold... the quality of craftsmanship is quite bad.

And also looking at the location stamp, if I remember correctly, it is somewhere know for jewellery-making, but not international brand, if you get what I mean

Just a possibility


----------



## minami

sherrysi said:


> I mean no offense to you or the poster, but could this possibly be counterfeit? Just look at the gap between the stone and the gold... the quality of craftsmanship is quite bad.
> 
> And also looking at the location stamp, if I remember correctly, it is somewhere know for jewellery-making, but not international brand, if you get what I mean
> 
> Just a possibility


I’m also doubting now especially looking at the tray I haven’t looked in detail but hmmm


----------



## fashionelite

minami said:


> I’m also doubting now especially looking at the tray I haven’t looked in detail but hmmm


I’ve noticed a lot of fakes on red. I will be waiting for any pics from here and SAs.


----------



## CATEYES

opadiva said:


> (Credit to the RED user)
> 
> VIP launch only at this stage. Wow, talk about extending this line


Thanks for the eye candy opadiva!


----------



## JewelryLover101

hxw5218 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Wow I don’t know how I feel about this you guys  for me the first and the third on the left still looks like spam - one is lite and one is classic. The middle one kinda looks like the pink porcelain hp though (please correct me if I’m wrong)? This pendant reallly varies from one another!


I think it looks like the pink porcelain (in terms of shade/color) with lots of speckles all over it


----------



## JewelryLover101

Delete...duplicate post


----------



## A.Stone

minami said:


> Is this like a very muted pink? My SA said between pink n mauve but she can’t take pics yet


I tried to find the closest color based on my memory. It’s closer to Pantone 701 U and a bit 700 U under slightly yellow lights (boutique lighting) and 508/494 C under whiter lights


----------



## Alena21

BigAkoya said:


> It will be beautiful.  I saw a guy wear the Perlee Signature bracelet, and it looked great on him!


I think VCA looks great on guys too. There is this gorgeous tennis player and he wears several Alhambra bracelets. They look good on him. 
P.S. his name -Dimitrov


----------



## susan08

question to who have seen it in person. Since you are not allowed to take pics, can you try them on?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Is it only me or are some of you feeling like a pendulum when it comes to deciding whether you like, love or hate the HP? I see certain pics and I am enamored, I see other pics I go ‘Heck, NO!’ And then I see another pic and I am like ‘maybe?’… my head is turning so fast I think I am getting a whiplash … I just have to remind myself to go in and see the pendant in person, try it and if there’s a sliver of doubt, say ‘Thank you, no thank you. Can I pretty please have my refund?’ And walk away!


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too! Love Hydrangeas in every form. Maybe that’s why I have a soft corner for stonecrops?



That’s probably why. Such beautiful flowers, both of them! Are we surprised our tastes are similar in flowers too?!


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> That’s probably why. Such beautiful flowers, both of them! Are we surprised our tastes are similar in flowers too?!


Hehe not surprised at all


----------



## minami

A.Stone said:


> I tried to find the closest color based on my memory. It’s closer to Pantone 701 U and a bit 700 U under slightly yellow lights (boutique lighting) and 508/494 C under whiter lights
> 
> View attachment 5203627
> View attachment 5203628
> View attachment 5203629
> View attachment 5203630


Wow I love all these shades  really curious to see the real thing! Thanks soo much dear ❤️


----------



## opadiva

There are lots of fakes circulating on the internet already, this however looks like the real thing, the flowers are so very VCA


----------



## BlipBloop

opadiva said:


> There are lots of fakes circulating on the internet already, this however looks like the real thing, the flowers are so very VCA


WOW. That's stunning, it doesn't look like spam or the picture that they released. Thank goodness, LOL. Thanks for sharing! Makes me want to go and check it out.


----------



## Alena21

This is a post from an SA in Singapore. Hmm I still don't like them.Because the stone is so pink the RG beaded border is kind of lost.Like it is not there...


----------



## sammix3

I think it looks like pink porcelain with chicken pox lol


----------



## cloee

sammix3 said:


> I think it looks like pink porcelain with chicken pox lol


I was thinking the same but measles.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

sammix3 said:


> I think it looks like pink porcelain with chicken pox lol


Pink porcelain going through puberty


----------



## marbella8

Alena21 said:


> This is a post from an SA in Singapore. Hmm I still don't like them.Because the stone is so pink the RG beaded border is kind of lost.Like it is not there...
> 
> View attachment 5203773


Hmmmmm, these look hot pink. Wonder if it’s the camera?


----------



## jenaps

opadiva said:


> There are lots of fakes circulating on the internet already, this however looks like the real thing, the flowers are so very VCA



love it. I wonder if they will release this stone to the Alhambra collection. They have yet to introduce yellow mop.


----------



## Alena21

marbella8 said:


> Hmmmmm, these look hot pink. Wonder if it’s the camera?


Don't know for sure but my money is on:" most likely she has used a filter".


----------



## Alena21

cloee said:


> I was thinking the same but measles.





LovingTheOrange said:


> Pink porcelain going through puberty





sammix3 said:


> I think it looks like pink porcelain with chicken pox lol


 
Yes it looks like it on the photos.


----------



## ka3na20

Alena21 said:


> This is a post from an SA in Singapore. Hmm I still don't like them.Because the stone is so pink the RG beaded border is kind of lost.Like it is not there...
> 
> View attachment 5203773



I feel the same way. I love pink but its too pink for me and it is good for my wallet. haha


----------



## fashionelite

Alena21 said:


> This is a post from an SA in Singapore. Hmm I still don't like them.Because the stone is so pink the RG beaded border is kind of lost.Like it is not there...
> 
> View attachment 5203773


I know the original poster of the photo lol. This is a collage of the photo from red that was already posted here with a filter. It’s this photo:



It’s so insane how everything that gets posted here ends up getting reposted here again with a different source listed. I’d like to point out that we can not know for sure if those photos from Red are legit or not. These could be really good fakes


----------



## minami

I’m still undecided but I still definitely wanna see it irl first lolll dunno if this is the real thing ..poster said it’s from her SA


----------



## Alena21

fashionelite said:


> I know the original poster of the photo lol. This is a collage of the photo from red that was already posted here with a filter. It’s this photo:
> View attachment 5203903
> 
> 
> It’s so insane how everything that gets posted here ends up getting reposted here again with a different source listed. I’d like to point out that we can not know for sure if those photos from Red are legit or not. These could be really good fakes


Gosh how did they even make fakes so quickly....mind boggling....


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it only me or are some of you feeling like a pendulum when it comes to deciding whether you like, love or hate the HP? I see certain pics and I am enamored, I see other pics I go ‘Heck, NO!’ And then I see another pic and I am like ‘maybe?’… my head is turning so fast I think I am getting a whiplash … I just have to remind myself to go in and see the pendant in person, try it and if there’s a sliver of doubt, say ‘Thank you, no thank you. Can I pretty please have my refund?’ And walk away!


You love RG, and to me, seeing the photos, especially the center photo, this looks like Rose Sakura!       
I am sure you have something Rose Sakura, so it will be a great match!  
I hope this is part of the permanent collection and they build out this stone.  I would love this in WG.


----------



## Alena21

BigAkoya said:


> You love RG, and to me, seeing the photos, especially the center photo, this looks like Rose Sakura!
> I am sure you have something Rose Sakura, so it will be a great match!
> I hope this is part of the permanent collection and they build out this stone.  I would love this in WG.


I agree with you, with white gold it might look nice.  It is all about how the creation looks put together in an elegant way.  A harmony between the stone and the frame. It is not ONLY about the stone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You love RG, and to me, seeing the photos, especially the center photo, this looks like Rose Sakura!
> I am sure you have something Rose Sakura, so it will be a great match!
> I hope this is part of the permanent collection and they build out this stone.  I would love this in WG.


Hehe the RG got me more than the pink itself. I like pink (the soft tones) but I don’t love it so this has to be instant love for me or it doesn’t come home with me. I have a feeling we will see more of this color and stone in future pieces VCA adds down the line.


----------



## minami

BigAkoya said:


> You love RG, and to me, seeing the photos, especially the center photo, this looks like Rose Sakura!
> I am sure you have something Rose Sakura, so it will be a great match!
> I hope this is part of the permanent collection and they build out this stone.  I would love this in WG.



will this really match roseSakura? I ordered the personalised Heure watch with a rose sakura strap! Uh oh...


----------



## glamourbag

minami said:


> I’m still undecided but I still definitely wanna see it irl first lolll dunno if this is the real thing ..poster said it’s from her SA
> 
> View attachment 5203905


Yes this is real


----------



## txx819

Reposting another picture from red..If the first batch is as limited as they say I wonder if we will be able to get any online in October..


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I don’t know… these pinks seem very “little girly” to me. Maybe there’s a better term for it… I almost feel the stone is too pink for the gold that it’s set in.


----------



## susan08

minami said:


> I’m still undecided but I still definitely wanna see it irl first lolll dunno if this is the real thing ..poster said it’s from her SA
> 
> View attachment 5203905


That filter is way too much that motif is even blurry


----------



## tenshix

A.Stone said:


> Unfortunately taking pictures was not allowed… apparently they have tightened control over information sharing. I was sent pictures last year but my SA asked me to visit the boutique this yearIt’s kinda funny when a customer sent her SA away to get other pieces and tried to sneak snap the pendant only to find her SA planted someone right behind her lol
> 
> I saw two pendants with similar shades and tones, the surface is more on the glossy side and instead of the colorless/white parts, the pink parts looked more like inclusions IRL.
> 
> here are some pics I found online that might help you better understand what I meant
> 
> View attachment 5203502
> View attachment 5203503



Thank you so much dear this is very helpful! I’m a bit nervous about my piece since I’m not able to see in person or choose, I’m hoping I don’t get a lot of dark inclusions in mine otherwise I’ll have to pass on it. I really do like the soft pink shade in the examples you sent though. Fingers crossed


----------



## Asuki

Here’s another one from red


----------



## tenshix

Asuki said:


> Here’s another one from red
> 
> View attachment 5204152


The shade looks nice but it’s so difficult to ascertain the real tones of the stone with all the filters going on. I’m hoping we can get some unfiltered mod shot photos soon from ladies who receive theirs early!


----------



## Asuki

tenshix said:


> The shade looks nice but it’s so difficult to ascertain the real tones of the stone with all the filters going on. I’m hoping we can get some unfiltered mod shot photos soon from ladies who receive theirs early!


Agree every actual photo has looked very different! My SA said he picked one for me that’s a softer pink I’m hoping I love it


----------



## pinkrose398

fashionelite said:


> I know the original poster of the photo lol. This is a collage of the photo from red that was already posted here with a filter. It’s this photo:
> View attachment 5203903
> 
> 
> It’s so insane how everything that gets posted here ends up getting reposted here again with a different source listed. I’d like to point out that we can not know for sure if those photos from Red are legit or not. These could be really good fakes


They look like pieces of spam ahahaha


----------



## Gracilan

Does anyone know the cost of the pendant, US dollars?


----------



## Asuki

Gracilan said:


> Does anyone know the cost of the pendant, US dollars?


3750 plus tax


----------



## Gracilan

Asuki said:


> 3750 plus tax



Thanks!


----------



## sherrysi

Alena21 said:


> Gosh how did they even make fakes so quickly....mind boggling....


It's really not that hard tbh. Since that Alhambra shape is a classic and has been around a long time, I suppose once the official photo is out, they just cut the plastic (i guess?) and dye it to a similar colour and put it in the frame. A small batch probably can be done overnight lol


----------



## Bisoux78

minami said:


> I’m still undecided but I still definitely wanna see it irl first lolll dunno if this is the real thing ..poster said it’s from her SA
> 
> View attachment 5203905


Wow. Definitely getting Sakura blossom vibes!


----------



## minami

Bisoux78 said:


> Wow. Definitely getting Sakura blossom vibes!


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Alena21

sherrysi said:


> It's really not that hard tbh. Since that Alhambra shape is a classic and has been around a long time, I suppose once the official photo is out, they just cut the plastic (i guess?) and dye it to a similar colour and put it in the frame. A small batch probably can be done overnight lol


OMG!


----------



## VCAforever

Asuki said:


> Here’s another one from red
> 
> View attachment 5204152


Personally, I won’t be buying this as I have the pink porcelain HP and would be to similar and wouldn’t get much use of it if I did.
However, if I had missed out on that HP, I most definitely would have bought this, as I do think it’s very pretty even though I still think they made a mistake not doing it in WG as the colour of the stone would’ve popped out and not disappear like it does in RG. 

This one I feel will be very popular, and will sell out. I can still enjoy this HP through all the reveals. Can’t wait for those pics!


----------



## San2222

i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.


----------



## sherrysi

After all the photos posted, I have now determined that while I like this shade of pink (even more than the very pale pink procelain), I still don't like this stone. It reminds me too much of building materials, like a stone kitchen counter or coffee table, or just flooring.

So I'll probably save the money for other pieces...


----------



## Dodododo

San2222 said:


> i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.
> 
> View attachment 5204599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204601


Thank you for sharing! It’s so beautiful  i love this shade. From what i have seen in this thread so far, there’s alot of variation between pendants.


----------



## gagabag

San2222 said:


> i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.
> 
> View attachment 5204599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204601


Thanks for sharing! They look great! Love the inclusions, they provide dimension! Can’t wait for mine next week!


----------



## tenshix

San2222 said:


> i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.
> 
> View attachment 5204599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204601


It looks so pretty even with the flash!! I think it looks more Sakura cherry blossom pink under such direct lighting. Such a cute shade!


----------



## Unicorn2607

Chanbal said:


> It looks so pretty in this picture. It's starting to be very difficult to pass.





San2222 said:


> i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.
> 
> View attachment 5204599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204601


considering that the pendant is covered with blue-ish protective film, i think that the actual color will be quite nice. I have already paid a deposit for the HP, and this will be the first (and definitely not last) HP to add to my VCA collection .


----------



## nycmamaofone

Unicorn2607 said:


> considering that the pendant is covered with blue-ish protective film, i think that the actual color will be quite nice. I have already paid a deposit for the HP, and this will be the first (and definitely not last) HP to add to my VCA collection .


The blue film is on the back of the pendant, not the front. Assuming there are no filters, that is the color of the stone.


----------



## Unicorn2607

nycmamaofone said:


> The blue film is on the back of the pendant, not the front. Assuming there are no filters, that is the color of the stone.


I still like it!


----------



## kmang011

Alena21 said:


> Gosh how did they even make fakes so quickly....mind boggling....


 I know. It’s mind boggling. I’m all about buying preloved but am way too nervous when it comes to VCA. There are some good fakes and sometimes they even include a certificate of authenticity and a receipt. Im new to VCA and don’t have the eye to spot the difference. Sigh


----------



## kmang011

tenshix said:


> It looks so pretty even with the flash!! I think it looks more Sakura cherry blossom pink under such direct lighting. Such a cute shade!


  Yes, I was thinking the same thing about sakura. It will probably be popular in the Asian market.


----------



## oranGetRee

Anyone from Singapore? Are we able to place a deposit for the HP?


----------



## Isabelle_ann

San2222 said:


> i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.
> 
> View attachment 5204599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204601


Thank for the rl photos. I find it underwhelming. It would look even more dull in daylight.


----------



## BigAkoya

San2222 said:


> i can't seem to post video here... can only do photos.
> 
> View attachment 5204599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204601


Hmmm...now it looks more Barbie pink to me, not the light, mellow, elegant Rose Sakura pink.  
Thank you for sharing these photos!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BigAkoya said:


> Hmmm...now it looks more Barbie pink to me, not the light, mellow, elegant Rose Sakura pink.
> Thank you for sharing these photos!


Lol!  I’m here for Barbie pink!  In my teens I collected vintage Barbies (yes- vintage 1960-1972 were the years I bought)


----------



## Yodabest

AntiqueShopper said:


> Lol!  I’m here for Barbie pink!  In my teens I collected vintage Barbies (yes- vintage 1960-1972 were the years I bought)



That’s why you’re AntiqueShopper


----------



## Parisluxury

It’s a no for me. I love pink actually but really don’t like those inclusions. If only they used pink MOP or opal.


----------



## **Ann**

Parisluxury said:


> It’s a no for me. I love pink actually but really don’t like those inclusions. If only they used pink MOP or opal.



Exactly!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'd say can't wait to receive mine, but me wanting anything pink (even better: pink with pink!!!!) is fairly obvious.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Notorious Pink said:


> I'd say can't wait to receive mine, but me wanting anything pink (even better: pink with pink!!!!) is fairly obvious.



Same here too!  I just wanted something really pink this time! And honestly I like the inclusions! 

Since I already have one GMOP pendant and the WG Guilloche 2020 HP, I really wanted something different this time for versatility purposes  I can’t afford too many same necklaces unfortunately


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the pink color and rose gold, but the variations of the inclusions are not for me.  Congrats to all who are getting it and enjoying it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

PC1984 said:


> That’s why you’re AntiqueShopper


Actually it was for buying antique jewelry- close


----------



## gagabag

I love the inclusions in rhodonites, same way I love the inclusions in lapis - makes them more unique and multidimensional. Can not wait!


----------



## baghagg

AntiqueShopper said:


> Lol!  I’m here for Barbie pink!  In my teens I collected vintage Barbies (yes- vintage 1960-1972 were the years I bought)


Lol some of those years are the years I _played_ with Barbies


----------



## Chanbal

I'll pass on this HP, since it looks very similar to the pink porcelain. Though, I think it shouldn't be very difficult to get one. Last year's HP was available in stores for quite some time. Congrats to the new owners of this yeas's pendent, enjoy it and share some pics.


----------



## susan08

I’ve called few stores and they are all sold out for preorders. Some are not taking any more waitlist. Is it very popular or just the low inventory due to COVID?


----------



## Ici

susan08 said:


> I’ve called few stores and they are all sold out for preorders. Some are not taking any more waitlist. Is it very popular or just the low inventory due to COVID?


Im wondering the same thing.  My SA says this year it’s different .  They always play the limited edition, limited quantities game,  but this year they’ve really upped this game…


----------



## momopursey

Will they restock or is this hard to get?


----------



## saban

susan08 said:


> I’ve called few stores and they are all sold out for preorders. Some are not taking any more waitlist. Is it very popular or just the low inventory due to COVID?


It seems that it is really popular this year. I went to my local store and the SA straight up told me that all of theirs are taken and my best bet is to try another store. I decided against going on the waitlist. If it's meant to be then it will be.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Ici said:


> Im wondering the same thing.  My SA says this year it’s different .  They always play the limited edition, limited quantities game,  but this year they’ve really upped this game…


It's funny that everyone says this is the game VCA plays (because in the past that seems like the case). My SA is quite the opposite. She tells me upfront that if I miss the first batch, more will come and then supplies dwindle around December. This was last year.

This year, she straight up said there is limited inventory from the get-go. I even asked her if this is a sales tactic and she said normally they get much, much more stock, but this year, from what she can see, it is much less. That said, she did say it is best to get my name down. That way, when it comes in, if I like it then we can buy and hold onto the one I have and wait for the second batch and see if I want to swap for a color that I like better (or not). But she said she could not guarantee that she could get me one if I decided last minute as the waitlist is miles long.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My theory.  I don’t think they’re lying when they say it’s sold out. I do believe the first shipment is sold out. I believe that they will get a second shipment. I do believe they aren’t completely guaranteed they will get more than that. So they can’t honestly assure people that they will get enough to meet the waiting list need. But lots of people here have bought in prior years and have not had a problem getting the HP even if later. I guess it is relevant to note that luxury good supply has dropped because of supply chain challenges due to COVID and that demand may be higher than usual as people are traveling less and spending more money on goods. So I guess my point is, don’t rely on people like me giving an assurance that a person who really wants will absolutely get one. I “think” you will based on previous year but obviously we are living in unique times and nothing is guaranteed. Get your name on a list and I am crossing my fingers for you. I still think you will get one but there are no guarantees in life (literally).


----------



## jiangjiang

Credit unknown


----------



## bhurry

Just wondering to you guys out there, do you prefer the lighter shade pink or the darker shade pink?  Seems there are some variations and curious to know what your preference are?


----------



## nycmamaofone

ThisVNchick said:


> It's funny that everyone says this is the game VCA plays (because in the past that seems like the case). My SA is quite the opposite. She tells me upfront that if I miss the first batch, more will come and then supplies dwindle around December. This was last year.
> 
> This year, she straight up said there is limited inventory from the get-go. I even asked her if this is a sales tactic and she said normally they get much, much more stock, but this year, from what she can see, it is much less. That said, she did say it is best to get my name down. That way, when it comes in, if I like it then we can buy and hold onto the one I have and wait for the second batch and see if I want to swap for a color that I like better (or not). But she said she could not guarantee that she could get me one if I decided last minute as the waitlist is miles long.


I think it was Diamondsindubai who also said it would be more limited this year. Frankly, with Covid and low production all around, I’m not surprised if this year were the exception. Basic pieces aren’t in stock and have to be preordered. But who knows. All I can say is if you want it, order it now.


----------



## chanelever

hab818 said:


> This is good to know. I think I'd rather get a guilloche YG pendant rather than this fleshy/meaty HP


I love the guilloche YG, strongly recommend you go for it.


----------



## kmang011

chanelever said:


> I love the guilloche YG, strongly recommend you go for it.



Second this.


----------



## EpiFanatic

chanelever said:


> I love the guilloche YG, strongly recommend you go for it.


Get what you love.  That’s what variety is for.


----------



## ceedoan

im sorry but this is atrocious. I can't believe they okay'd this stone. we went from WG guilloche last year to this spam/bologna/strawberry smoothie/chewed up bubble gum pendant. of all the stones they could've picked! this is so disappointing!


----------



## mikimoto007

ceedoan said:


> im sorry but this is atrocious. I can't believe they okay'd this stone. we went from WG guilloche last year to this spam/bologna/strawberry smoothie/chewed up bubble gum pendant. of all the stones they could've picked! this is so disappointing!



Plenty of people seem to disagree with you....


----------



## Bisoux78

bhurry said:


> Just wondering to you guys out there, do you prefer the lighter shade pink or the darker shade pink?  Seems there are some variations and curious to know what your preference are?


Darker for sure...I'm not big on light pink.


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> I think it was Diamondsindubai who also said it would be more limited this year. Frankly, with Covid and low production all around, I’m not surprised if this year were the exception. Basic pieces aren’t in stock and have to be preordered. But who knows. All I can say is if you want it, order it now.


It probably will be harder to secure this year than in years past, but I would attribute it more to a different buying mentality. We have become used to limited stock, so when something is available we just buy it instead of thinking about it. I don’t know that the current lower stock of regular items pertains to the stock of the holiday pendant, because presumably they would have made a certain number of the holiday pendant which was decided beforehand. They have had quite a while to work on this, so I would imagine it’s more the case that (if anything) the lower stock of regular items/slower release of SOs is due to the labor and supplies being diverted to production of the holiday pendant, rather than that the holiday pendant will be fewer in number than in previous years.


----------



## may3545

My SA said that there are 5,000 holiday pendants made for this year. I don't know if this is the same amount every year or not. She has been getting over 10 inquiries a day about it, but she also said she is unclear how many she will get second batch.


----------



## mikimoto007

may3545 said:


> My SA said that there are 5,000 holiday pendants made for this year. I don't know if this is the same amount every year or not. She has been getting over 10 inquiries a day about it, but she also said she is unclear how many she will get second batch.



Yeah, I would love to know how many hps are made each year. VCA are always careful to say that the HP is limited, but they typically don't say how many are actually produced....which leads me to think they don't have a firm number, they wait and see how well the first batch goes before ordering another batch for delivery  in February or March.


----------



## jenaps

may3545 said:


> My SA said that there are 5,000 holiday pendants made for this year. I don't know if this is the same amount every year or not. She has been getting over 10 inquiries a day about it, but she also said she is unclear how many she will get second batch.


Interesting, that’s the first quote I’ve read on the total number of pendants produced.  I wonder if it’s less or the same as previous years.


----------



## susan08

may3545 said:


> My SA said that there are 5,000 holiday pendants made for this year. I don't know if this is the same amount every year or not. She has been getting over 10 inquiries a day about it, but she also said she is unclear how many she will get second batch.


I just counted. There are 141 (might be off 1 or 2) stores in the world. If each store gets HP evenly, which I doubt, that would be 35.5 pieces each


----------



## rengb6

susan08 said:


> I just counted. There are 141 (might be off 1 or 2) stores in the world. If each store gets HP evenly, which I doubt, that would be 35.5 pieces each



And then there wouldn't be any stock for the online store. I think 5000 seems a little low. I would have thought that would be enough for just the Asian market.


----------



## DS2006

rengb6 said:


> And then there wouldn't be any stock for the online store. I think 5000 seems a little low. I would have thought that would be enough for just the Asian market.


They make more, though. This is just the first shipment.


----------



## jenaps

rengb6 said:


> And then there wouldn't be any stock for the online store. I think 5000 seems a little low. I would have thought that would be enough for just the Asian market.


I know stores that have gotten only 5 in the past and I heard from an SA one year 5th ave got 200.


----------



## may3545

DS2006 said:


> They make more, though. This is just the first shipment.


This makes a lot of sense! 5000 seemed really low. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## minami

mikimoto007 said:


> Plenty of people seem to disagree with you....


Definitely!! For someone who just got into VCA (ie didn’t get a chance at the pink porcelain earlier) and loves pink plus being a stone lover, rhodonite is actually a good stone though rhodochrosite may have been a more vibrant pink looking at my raw stones. These are heart chakra stones and def a good idea on a pendant. As always, pictures usually don’t do VCA pieces enough justice so I’m looking forward to mine! For H lovers definitely a close match to mauve Sylvester and kinda to rose Sakura! My SA agreed that it matches mauve a lot when I sent her a pic of me wearing my mini rivale in MS. My watch strap is also in RS (coming soon) so I think this is perfect for me!!


----------



## Vannykiss

Does anybody know the price in €? Thank you.


----------



## vcamaniax

Does anyone know when they'll put it on the website for an online order


----------



## mikimoto007

vcamaniax said:


> Does anyone know when they'll put it on the website for an online order



Launch date is first October, so presumably then.


----------



## Unicorn2607

Hmmm what VCA earrings (rose gold) would you wear the HP with? Z?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Unicorn2607 said:


> Hmmm what VCA earrings (rose gold) would you wear the HP with? Z?


Perlee diamond hoops


----------



## VCAforever

Unicorn2607 said:


> Hmmm what VCA earrings (rose gold) would you wear the HP with? Z?


Sweet Alhambra in RG.


----------



## jenaps

Unicorn2607 said:


> Hmmm what VCA earrings (rose gold) would you wear the HP with? Z?


The plum blossom earrings.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Unicorn2607 said:


> Hmmm what VCA earrings (rose gold) would you wear the HP with? Z?


VA pave earrings in RG!


----------



## 911snowball

Also pave frivole in rg would be nice as well, many options with this HP!


----------



## may3545

Found on IG.


----------



## may3545

911snowball said:


> Also pave frivole in rg would be nice as well, many options with this HP!


I have the RG pink sapphire and pave earrings, will take pics of them together when I pick up HP! Excited!


----------



## tenshix

may3545 said:


> Found on IG.
> View attachment 5207181
> View attachment 5207182
> View attachment 5207183


Thank you so much for posting this, it’s so helpful!!! I think it’s so pretty when worn, very feminine. From her IG video it seems the rhodonite shades do vary which makes me nervous because it’s not just the inclusions but varying shades make a difference also. I wish I could choose a darker pink one.

As I suspected though since I also have fair Asian skintone the necklace does seem to blend in a bit compared to WG. But in a way I like how understated it is too, it seems suitable to wear daily. I can imagine how popular this necklace would be in Japan and Asia in general, the color is so cute!

I can’t wait to see everyone’s mod shots!! I hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## 911snowball

may3545, that combination will be PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Unicorn2607

1 October couldn’t come sooner lol. Cannot wait for my HP!


----------



## Unicorn2607

H


may3545 said:


> Found on IG.
> View attachment 5207181
> View attachment 5207182
> View attachment 5207183


Had a look at her stories, HP looks amazing!


----------



## Dodododo

Ladies, does anyone know when the 2nd batch of holiday pendants will arrive?


----------



## nicole0612

Dodododo said:


> Ladies, does anyone know when the 2nd batch of holiday pendants will arrive?



I think it will vary by store/allocation and region. I did not go in person last year due to lockdown, but I checked from 2019. This was at a fairly small Neiman Marcus branch in the USA. 

On Oct 1 they had 10 HP in the first release and they all sold within the first day. 
3 days later they received one returned HP.

2nd wave: Oct 17 they were supposed to receive another 5 (only one arrived) and the other 4 came two days later.

3rd wave: Oct 23- they received 5 more.

There were more waves released for the boutiques and online, but that was the last for this store. I think they received less than most other stores, even for a NM as they were not doing well financially. 

This is from going back in my text messages. In comparison, my boutique SA at a major store had at 2-4x the volume at each release and had more than 3 waves released. It was also available on the website during this whole timespan and later as well. I had already purchased by then so no more texts to confirm the timeline at later dates.


----------



## shannily

In my area, my SA confirmed the HP this year can only be purchased by those invited by vca to purchase. This arrangement may vary for different countries though.


----------



## rengb6

shannily said:


> In my area, my SA confirmed the HP this year can only be purchased by those invited by vca to purchase. This arrangement may vary for different countries though.


What country is this?


----------



## lynne_ross

shannily said:


> In my area, my SA confirmed the HP this year can only be purchased by those invited by vca to purchase. This arrangement may vary for different countries though.


I heard the same thing from HK. But then other countries told me I can put a deposit.


----------



## Dodododo

nicole0612 said:


> I think it will vary by store/allocation and region. I did not go in person last year due to lockdown, but I checked from 2019. This was at a fairly small Neiman Marcus branch in the USA.
> 
> On Oct 1 they had 10 HP in the first release and they all sold within the first day.
> 3 days later they received one returned HP.
> 
> 2nd wave: Oct 17 they were supposed to receive another 5 (only one arrived) and the other 4 came two days later.
> 
> 3rd wave: Oct 23- they received 5 more.
> 
> There were more waves released for the boutiques and online, but that was the last for this store. I think they received less than most other stores, even for a NM as they were not doing well financially.
> 
> This is from going back in my text messages. In comparison, my boutique SA at a major store had at 2-4x the volume at each release and had more than 3 waves released. It was also available on the website during this whole timespan and later as well. I had already purchased by then so no more texts to confirm the timeline at later dates.


Very interesting and informative!   Thank you so much for your reply, darling  I thought that the 2nd batch would be like a month later. I didn’t know VCA were this quick to restock


----------



## shannily

rengb6 said:


> What country is this?


Hong Kong


----------



## shannily

lynne_ross said:


> I heard the same thing from HK. But then other countries told me I can put a deposit.


Yep heard that from Hong Kong.


----------



## nicole0612

Dodododo said:


> Very interesting and informative!   Thank you so much for your reply, darling  I thought that the 2nd batch would be like a month later. I didn’t know VCA were this quick to restock


This was pre-pandemic and supply issues. I think you should be prepared to purchase quickly for the second wave, because it may come as quickly as in years past, but know that there may also be a longer lag time than previously. The consistent theme with all items across brands these last 2 years seems to be unpredictable shipments and stock levels.


----------



## Dodododo

nicole0612 said:


> This was pre-pandemic and supply issues. I think you should be prepared to purchase quickly for the second wave, because it may come as quickly as in years past, but know that there may also be a longer lag time than previously. The consistent theme with all items across brands these last 2 years seems to be unpredictable shipments and stock levels.



i will keep that in mind


----------



## Rami00

My SA confirmed that management will pick who could get an holiday pendant, purchase history will be factored in that decision for Canada.


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> My SA confirmed that management will pick who could get an holiday pendant, purchase history will be factored in that decision for Canada.


I told mine yesterday I decided to pass. I hope I don’t regret it…. :/


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Not sure about how it is but in Australia I heard that we never got a 2nd batch when the first batch gets sold out within a few weeks?


----------



## LexLV

My SA in Short Hills told me they are only expecting to receive about 20 pieces and they have 80 names on the list


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I told mine yesterday I decided to pass. I hope I don’t regret it…. :/


You won't regret it!  Don't look at this thread for a few days, and that feeling of "I gotta have it" will go away. You'll forget about it and all the hype around it.  It's amazing how we all of a sudden want something that we can't have.  

I ignored this thread for a few days and forgot about it.  I'm no longer even wishing for this as a SO in WG. 
For me, I have to really love something and dream about it.  I really try not to buy into the hype.  As in... if this stone were part of the permanent collection, would I still want it?  For me, the answer is no.


----------



## MyDogTink

LexLV said:


> My SA in Short Hills told me they are only expecting to receive about 20 pieces and they have 80 names on the list



Interesting. My new SA reached out to my last week and said she would reserve one for me and asked if I wanted to leave a deposit. I responded yes but didn’t hear back. If this is a game, this may be a sign that I need to diversify and shouldn’t put all my eggs (money) into one basket (brand).[/QUOTE]


----------



## baghagg

LexLV said:


> My SA in Short Hills told me they are only expecting to receive about 20 pieces and they have 80 names on the list


Wow that's my closest store!  That's crazy!


----------



## Bisoux78

LexLV said:


> My SA in Short Hills told me they are only expecting to receive about 20 pieces and they have 80 names on the list


lmao...mine said they're only getting "30" (at Short Hills). I guess the number _varies_ which SA you talk to.


----------



## shannily

I notice that the requirement of making a deposit first varies from different boutiques as well, even in the same country. Some SAs dont require a deposit for reserving it.
Very interesting.


----------



## pixiesparkle

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Not sure about how it is but in Australia I heard that we never got a 2nd batch when the first batch gets sold out within a few weeks?


Not sure about VCA Melbourne but I’m quite sure VCA Sydney did get a second batch last year..even early Jan this year it was possible to purchase the 2020 HP but ofcourse only a few pieces came in here and there, not a batch


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> You won't regret it!  Don't look at this thread for a few days, and that feeling of "I gotta have it" will go away. You'll forget about it and all the hype around it.  It's amazing how we all of a sudden want something that we can't have.
> 
> I ignored this thread for a few days and forgot about it.  I'm no longer even wishing for this as a SO in WG.
> For me, I have to really love something and dream about it.  I really try not to buy into the hype.  As in... if this stone were part of the permanent collection, would I still want it?  For me, the answer is no.


Absolutely. I'm a MAJOR pink lover but for some reason this never really was calling me. I was hoping I would but you're right: we shouldn't force it. Too many other things on the Wishlist


----------



## foreverandtoday

I've been looking at VCA pendants for a long time now but never really got to buying. But this holiday 2021 pendant seems to be calling me! I like how it's "different" with the color, texture, and all


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> Interesting. My new SA reached out to my last week and said she would reserve one for me and asked if I wanted to leave a deposit. I responded yes but didn’t hear back. If this is a game, this may be a sign that I need to diversify and shouldn’t put all my eggs (money) into one basket (brand).


[/QUOTE]

Why don't you call her if you really do want to reserve a Holiday Pendant?


----------



## ajskdl

foreverandtoday said:


> I've been looking at VCA pendants for a long time now but never really got to buying. But this holiday 2021 pendant seems to be calling me! I like how it's "different" with the color, texture, and all


same here! I have several friends who’re really into VCA so I’ve been to the boutiques couple times to pick up something with them. But no matter how many items I’ve tried, I never had the urge of “I have to have this”, but this 2021 HP really got me!


----------



## Violet Bleu

So, I finally called a few stores I’ve worked with, and it seems that many are giving me the run around and telling me this first batch is sold out. I’ve expressed to a few different SAs that I want to be able to pick between a few and have been given the spiel of “all natural stones having minor variations in their characteristics”. This is the kind of stuff that has made me take a large step back from VCA as well as my former SA basically telling me that I am a lot pickier than his other clients. I also inquired about having some links added back to my 5 motif and am being told there may be a charge. This whole experience has left a bad taste in my mouth, and I haven’t even thrown my money at them yet. It’s honestly tiring.


----------



## Shiva2009

hi guys ,
I am bit confused here. I called my old SA in vegas and she said she can not get me from first batch but probably second batch and she got my CC info . I  noticed they have charged  it yesterday . does it mean i will get it? or does it mean I am only on the list just incase second batch comes in? thanks


----------



## safari88

Not sure if this image has been shared before. Just saw it in social media, the pendant looks so pretty


----------



## nicole0612

Shiva2009 said:


> hi guys ,
> I am bit confused here. I called my old SA in vegas and she said she can not get me from first batch but probably second batch and she got my CC info . I  noticed they have charged  it yesterday . does it mean i will get it? or does it mean I am only on the list just incase second batch comes in? thanks


They will charge to reserve but it doesn’t mean it is assured. If they cannot give you one they will refund you. This has happened to me in the past with other rare items (not with the HP) which needed prepayment to source. That being said, there will certainly be a second wave, it just depends on where your name is on that reservation list. It sounds like your SA thinks it is quite likely you will get one from the second wave.


----------



## txx819

Wow seems like the official pic is out! So beautiful


----------



## hxw5218

txx819 said:


> View attachment 5209320
> 
> View attachment 5209321
> 
> Wow seems like the official pic is out! So beautiful


I HAVE to get this matching shirt!!!  They blend together so well! Vca please make that available on the website too


----------



## txx819

hxw5218 said:


> I HAVE to get this matching shirt!!!  They blend together so well! Vca please make that available on the website too


SAME!! Looove this dusty pink vibe


----------



## hxw5218

txx819 said:


> SAME!! Looove this dusty pink vibe


Totally agree!!!


----------



## shannily

txx819 said:


> View attachment 5209320
> 
> View attachment 5209321
> 
> Wow seems like the official pic is out! So beautiful


This looks official


----------



## Unicorn2607

txx819 said:


> View attachment 5209320
> 
> View attachment 5209321
> 
> Wow seems like the official pic is out! So beautiful


Absolutely love it! So delicate!


----------



## may3545

hxw5218 said:


> I HAVE to get this matching shirt!!!  They blend together so well! Vca please make that available on the website too


If you find a matching shirt, please add the link here!


----------



## foreverandtoday

ajskdl said:


> same here! I have several friends who’re really into VCA so I’ve been to the boutiques couple times to pick up something with them. But no matter how many items I’ve tried, I never had the urge of “I have to have this”, but this 2021 HP really got me!



I did it! Placed an order today. This will be my first VCA pendant (and probably not the last  )



txx819 said:


> View attachment 5209320
> 
> View attachment 5209321
> 
> Wow seems like the official pic is out! So beautiful



Thank you for posting this! Looks official. So happy I placed an order! It's so pretty


----------



## minami

These pics do look very pretty!


----------



## hxw5218

My sa just texted me saying that they are allowed to show their customers one HP piece only, and as customers we don’t have the option to choose our desired color/variation. I feel super frustrated bc I never have a good luck in gambling and this is no different


----------



## Rhl2987

I placed my order on Saturday but won’t receive one in the first shipment, which I don’t mind at all. I was told that these will be available online starting tomorrow for anyone who isn’t able to find one through an SA.

Can’t wait to start seeing more pictures of these!


----------



## vcamaniax

Rhl2987 said:


> I placed my order on Saturday but won’t receive one in the first shipment, which I don’t mind at all. I was told that these will be available online starting tomorrow for anyone who isn’t able to find one through an SA.
> 
> Can’t wait to start seeing more pictures of these!


As in they’ll just be available on the website for anyone to purchase?


----------



## this_is_rj

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Not sure about how it is but in Australia I heard that we never got a 2nd batch when the first batch gets sold out within a few weeks?


Sydney has still had Holiday Pendants available in late December in the last few years.


----------



## Icyjade

hxw5218 said:


> My sa just texted me saying that they are allowed to show their customers one HP piece only, and as customers we don’t have the option to choose our desired color/variation. I feel super frustrated bc I never have a good luck in gambling and this is no different



I’m glad this HP doesn’t call to me! Not a fan of the sales tactics or high handed approach that I’m hearing from everyone.


----------



## prettychic

If you buy the HP online, will they lengthen it so you have option of wearing it long or short ,if you request or do you have to bring it to a boutique?


----------



## Rhl2987

vcamaniax said:


> As in they’ll just be available on the website for anyone to purchase?


Yes, that is what I was told.


----------



## MyDogTink

Why don't you call her if you really do want to reserve a Holiday Pendant?
[/QUOTE]
She reached out to me. All set!


----------



## hxw5218

Icyjade said:


> I’m glad this HP doesn’t call to me! Not a fan of the sales tactics or high handed approach that I’m hearing from everyone.


I agree!! All of these really give me an Hermes vibe and I don’t enjoy it


----------



## meridian

prettychic said:


> If you buy the HP online, will they lengthen it so you have option of wearing it long or short ,if you request or do you have to bring it to a boutique?



I’ve been told yes in the past


----------



## jenaps

So it’s already Friday in some locations and there are VCA stores open - any pics yet?


----------



## jenaps

hxw5218 said:


> My sa just texted me saying that they are allowed to show their customers one HP piece only, and as customers we don’t have the option to choose our desired color/variation. I feel super frustrated bc I never have a good luck in gambling and this is no different


Really where is this? I told my SA I wanted to pick from a few and she said of course. I hope that’s still the case!


----------



## SimplySerene

Saw one in store today. Prettier than I expected but I wouldn’t want to buy one unless I was able to choose the variation


----------



## Ylesiya

SimplySerene said:


> Saw one in store today. Prettier than I expected but I wouldn’t want to buy one unless I was able to choose the variation



Looks very plain and pale to my taste  with uneven inclusions.
It seems like there is a lot of variation between the pieces or maybe this is lighting?
Hate to sound so grumpy and picky but I also can see the space between the beads very clearly.
I really dislike this worsening VCA behaviour which is basically "take whatever we give you or go away".
Openly saying that pendants are reserved for VVIPs to other clients who also spend money in the store but not millions - I think this is inappropriate.


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> Looks very plain and pale to my taste  with uneven inclusions.
> It seems like there is a lot of variation between the pieces or maybe this is lighting?
> Hate to sound so grumpy and picky but I also can see the space between the beads very clearly.
> I really dislike this worsening VCA behaviour which is basically "take whatever we give you or go away".
> Openly saying that pendants are reserved for VVIPs to other clients who also spend money in the store but not millions - I think this is inappropriate.


You have the right to be picky. We all have. True this one looks like a stale piece of ham. Hahaha
Never put your eggs in one basket. Always have SA in different countries. Use different ones for different things. For this HP I got my mom to use her SA since I don't want to spend money in VCA in the country I am currently in.  I don't really want the HP. I just want to look at it plus she will be given a choice. Once I get it most likely I'll sell it.  Never settle for greed and being pushed around.
"Oh feel special because we offered you one but you get only one take it or leave it" Screw this ! That's why I'm doing what I'm doing. Getting one and selling it afterwards.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

SimplySerene said:


> View attachment 5210232
> 
> Saw one in store today. Prettier than I expected but I wouldn’t want to buy one unless I was able to choose the variation


Dear me! It does look bleh…good choice to leave it behind….looks cheap.


----------



## Skylover

I am allocated one! Gg to store this evening. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Unicorn2607

Wanted to pick up my HP now but there was a huge queue outside lol. Will come some other time. And it was literally 10mons after the shop opened


----------



## kkpp

A pic from my sa. The pendant is lovely.


----------



## shannily

Got mine today, had two rather different pendants to pick from and I went by my instincts for the one with less obvious inclusions. Excuse the slightly low resolution of the photo.
An interesting observation when I was looking at them is they look a bit lilac in darker lighting.


----------



## LadyCupid

On Japan website now 445,500 yen 








						アルハンブラ - ジュエリー - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

1968年、ヴァン クリーフ＆アーペルから誕生した、四つ葉のクローバーに着想を得たアルハンブラ® コレクション。半世紀以上もの時を超えて、幸運のシンボルとして比類ない地位を築いてきました。メゾンの創造性と職人技が結集したこのジュエリーは、シンプルで気品あるシルエットやビーズの縁取り、多彩な天然素材によって無限の表情を見せ、永遠に色あせない輝きを放ちます。




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## AlexaKate

Got mine today! Very happy with my purchase as I’m first in that shop to choose from the first batch, my lovey SA chose a relatively pale pink stone for me with fleck of white (which kind of shimmers under light) and grey~ nothing like lunch meat in real life  the tone reminds me of peony more~ really worth visiting if you are after pink HP but miss out the 2015 version ~ photo straight from
iPhone with no filter or enhancement, plz ignore the scratches on my neck by my toddler


----------



## Dodododo

AlexaKate said:


> Got mine today! Very happy with my purchase as I’m first in that shop to choose from the first batch, my lovey SA chose a relatively pale pink stone for me with fleck of white and grey~ nothing like lunch meat in real life  the tone reminds me of peony more~ really worth visiting if you are after pink HP but miss out the 2015 version ~ photo straight from
> iPhone with no filter or enhancement, plz ignore the scratches on my neck by my toddler


It looks lovely   Hope you enjoy your pendant darling


----------



## shannily

AlexaKate said:


> Got mine today! Very happy with my purchase as I’m first in that shop to choose from the first batch, my lovey SA chose a relatively pale pink stone for me with fleck of white (which kind of shimmers under light) and grey~ nothing like lunch meat in real life  the tone reminds me of peony more~ really worth visiting if you are after pink HP but miss out the 2015 version ~ photo straight from
> iPhone with no filter or enhancement, plz ignore the scratches on my neck by my toddler
> 
> View attachment 5210445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210447


The stone you chose is really pretty!!


----------



## Ylesiya

I'm just out of the store. Managed to have a look at two pieces and I have mixed feelings about it. Happy for those who love it but it didn't make me feel "wow".
I took some pics, attaching them here. One pendant is slightly darker than the other. Real colour is closer to pink/purple. Inclusions are not that obvious in real life but omg, it's really that ham colour, that would be a really close tint I would say.
The SA said they got about 20 pieces and all of them are already allocated.
I'm not impressed


----------



## mikimoto007

hxw5218 said:


> I agree!! All of these really give me an Hermes vibe and I don’t enjoy it



That's exactly what I thought! Giving me all the Hermes vibes.....previously my SA only brought out three pieces at a time but I could tell her I wanted something brighter or  darker variation.


----------



## periogirl28

My SA sent a pic although I am passing on this year’s.


----------



## Montaigne

I was told I will be on waitlist, but I no longer want to chase after it. Do I like it? Yes. Would I be devastated if I didn't get it? no. so whatever will be will be


----------



## susan08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5210507
> 
> My SA sent a pic although I am passing on this year’s.


this is so pure and beautiful! I wish I can stop by and pick one. Does store have pendant available for walk-in?
My friend told me that they have seen over 100 pendant in the drawer on the launch day!!!!!!


----------



## candymonstr

I wasn’t sure I would get one but it turned out to be much prettier than expected so here’s mine! It is a slightly purplish pink which looks very neutral against the skin but pops against a black/white top.


----------



## periogirl28

susan08 said:


> this is so pure and beautiful! I wish I can stop by and pick one. Does store have pendant available for walk-in?
> My friend told me that they have seen over 100 pendant in the drawer on the launch day!!!!!!


As far as I know my SA told me first October launch stock is offered to their known clients. This seems to be in line with what others here have said.


----------



## kimikaze

Just seen it in the UK website. It’s not available to purchase but says to call for availability. I don’t remember this being the case in previous years. 
On my way to view and hopefully purchase.


----------



## shannily

kimikaze said:


> Just seen it in the UK website. It’s not available to purchase but says to call for availability. I don’t remember this being the case in previous years.
> On my way to view and hopefully purchase.


I do remember that for last year’s holiday pendant, as long as there was stock it appeared on the website. One suddenly appeared on the website in April/May this year and it turns out my local boutique suddenly had one. I’m not sure if the website is linked to their stock.


----------



## sorayaelias

Oh my god just been to harrods. Never seen such a long queue! Over 100 people queuing!!


----------



## Zwackyrabbit

Hi loves - does anyone know how much the HP is going for in euros?

Thought it'd be useful to do a price comparison across cities! To kick things off, here's the price in Singapore:

S$ 5,350 (which by Google's rates for today amounts to ~ £ 2,916 or USD $ 3940)


----------



## LadyCupid

Zwackyrabbit said:


> Hi loves - does anyone know how much the HP is going for in euros?
> 
> Thought it'd be useful to do a price comparison across cities! To kick things off, here's the price in Singapore:
> 
> S$ 5,350 (which by Google's rates for today amounts to ~ £ 2,916 or USD $ 3940)


Can be found via the VCA website online by changing the country. Europe price is around 3600 to 3650 euros depending on which country.


----------



## tenshix

shannily said:


> Got mine today, had two rather different pendants to pick from and I went by my instincts for the one with less obvious inclusions. Excuse the slightly low resolution of the photo.
> An interesting observation when I was looking at them is they look a bit lilac in darker lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5210426


Oh so lovely!! Would you mind doing another modshot where the necklace is on your skin? I’d like to get a gage of whether it blends into fair Asian skin tones. I would really love it if it looks lilac in some lighting!


----------



## AlexaKate

tenshix said:


> Oh so lovely!! Would you mind doing another modshot where the necklace is on your skin? I’d like to get a gage of whether it blends into fair Asian skin tones. I would really love it if it looks lilac in some lighting!


 Here you go~ definitely not a pop of color like those of blue porcelain of 2019, it’s like blending in if you have yellow undertone like mine~ But that way it would means it can go with any color of your clothing, just my two cents


----------



## Hahkitwan

were you able to try on given that these were presumably allocated? doesn't look to be the case but just wondering



Ylesiya said:


> I'm just out of the store. Managed to have a look at two pieces and I have mixed feelings about it. Happy for those who love it but it didn't make me feel "wow".
> I took some pics, attaching them here. One pendant is slightly darker than the other. Real colour is closer to pink/purple. Inclusions are not that obvious in real life but omg, it's really that ham colour, that would be a really close tint I would say.
> The SA said they got about 20 pieces and all of them are already allocated.
> I'm not impressed
> View attachment 5210489
> View attachment 5210490
> View attachment 5210492
> View attachment 5210493
> View attachment 5210494


----------



## kimikaze

sorayaelias said:


> Oh my god just been to harrods. Never seen such a long queue! Over 100 people queuing!!


I know, I was too late and just missed the cut off of 50 pendants……ugh. Did you manage to get one?


----------



## tenshix

AlexaKate said:


> Here you go~ definitely not a pop of color like those of blue porcelain of 2019, it’s like blending in if you have yellow undertone like mine~ But that way it would means it can go with any color of your clothing, just my two cents


It looks so pretty on you!! I think the fact that it is understated and suitable for daily wear is a plus for sure, but I’m still trying to decide if that’s what I want this pendant to be or if I want a statement piece. I’m still on the fence. I really wish I could try it on in person before deciding. When I saw photos of the Sweet Alhambra MOP through online posts I thought it was just cute but I wasn’t super lusting for it; that totally changed when I tried it on at the store and completely fell in love with how it looked in person. I can’t tell if this is going to be one of those cases. Decisions decisions >_<


----------



## mikue

Thank you to everyone that posted real life pictures, I'm still going to pass on this one; the style is too girly for me and doesn't match my style. Those that managed to get one - wear it in good health!  It looks like stock is much more limited this year as Canada's website has it online (*$4,700 + TAX Cdn*) but also to call for availability; so I don't think SAs are lying or playing games when they say it's limited stock and preference are usually given to their customers with previous purchases. It's like if you walk into a Rolex store now adays and ask to see if they have 5 of the same professional series watch to compare.


----------



## DreamsPortal

I have selected my piece today after reserving it through my SA. I have attached some photos for reference !
The image seems to show it as a more salmon-pink color but in reality it is quite sakura toned *♡*

It seems to be really popular as there were only two left in the VCA - Les Salons Dubai Opera Store !

I am really pleased with my purchase, I would encourage you to view it in person prior to purchasing the piece if you can.


----------



## shannily

tenshix said:


> Oh so lovely!! Would you mind doing another modshot where the necklace is on your skin? I’d like to get a gage of whether it blends into fair Asian skin tones. I would really love it if it looks lilac in some lighting!


Here you go, please excuse the image quality of my phone  can still see the inclusions of the stone but it’s not obvious which I like.

this is an indoor lighting and I think it looks lilac


----------



## hxw5218

jenaps said:


> Really where is this? I told my SA I wanted to pick from a few and she said of course. I hope that’s still the case!


It’s Boston! I’m really glad to hear that it’s not the case at your store though!!


----------



## jenaps

hxw5218 said:


> It’s Boston! I’m really glad to hear that it’s not the case at your store though!!


Ahh phew! I hope so! Will report back!


----------



## hxw5218

mikimoto007 said:


> That's exactly what I thought! Giving me all the Hermes vibes.....previously my SA only brought out three pieces at a time but I could tell her I wanted something brighter or  darker variation.


I totally agree!! Now it’s all like “take whatever I give you, you are lucky enough for having one so deal with it”


----------



## ciennatam

hxw5218 said:


> I totally agree!! Now it’s all like “take whatever I give you, you are lucky enough for having one so deal with it”


Meanwhile I wasn’t offered anything criessss


----------



## rengb6

I think there will be a decent amount of returns in the next couple weeks (before the second batch comes in) due to customers not being able to chose their preferred color. I’m on the wait list, but still optimistic that I’ll get my hands on one without too much trouble.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ahhh I'm super on the fence! I love the colour, but I don't love the texture... Then again it could be years before VCA decides to release another pink stone, so I don't know whether to just get this anyway because it's pink.

First world problems


----------



## jiangjiang

sorayaelias said:


> Oh my god just been to harrods. Never seen such a long queue! Over 100 people queuing!!


Seriously!? My SA asked me if I’d like to reserve one couple of weeks ago.  Oh well.


----------



## kimikaze

This has turned out to be a very lucky pendant indeed! I missed out this morning (as previously posted) A bit disappointed but had hope to get one either online or in a subsequent batch. 
I messaged my sales associate to say I was around and once calm had resumed in the boutique, I would pop in to see her. I had to wait outside for a while before I got seated. Finally got seated and heard the phone continuously ringing only to hear the same story, sold out….very popular……can’t take deposits…….don’t know when next delivery……good luck, etc. Then, another sales associate mentioned they had actually just received another delivery!! My associate brought me 1 but I asked if could see a couple more. I chose mine! It really is beautiful  
It’s been a crazy day for all staff and clients. People were turned away and the associates were upset that some of their clients had gone away empty handed yet now they had pendants available?! So, don’t give up if you’re trying to get one! (As I left, another queue had formed outside…word clearly got round) 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## SimplySerene

I’m still on the fence for this year. Initially it was a definite pass for me but after trying it on I do really like it and I love pink. Will have to wait for the next batch regardless so maybe there will be more to choose from


----------



## Skylover

Love it!!!!


----------



## hxw5218

Just picked up mine from the boutique. Not gonna lie but this reminds me so much of the tissue images from histology class. Not a very pleasant flashback


----------



## diane m

Yes! Histology Class!  I couldn't quite put my finger on what this reminded me of ( the ham comparison is a good one too) but now I know.  I am afraid I am passing this year.  It's just not for me or my complexion.


----------



## hxw5218

diane m said:


> Yes! Histology Class!  I couldn't quite put my finger on what this reminded me of ( the ham comparison is a good one too) but now I know.  I am afraid I am passing this year.  It's just not for me or my complexion.


Hahaha I know right?? I’ve had this worry before, but when I’m looking at the real thing I’m like I bet I could even identify which tissue is this HP come from if im any good at histology (hint: sadly I suck )


----------



## EpiFanatic

kimikaze said:


> I know, I was too late and just missed the cut off of 50 pendants……ugh. Did you manage to get one?


Can I ask what country?


----------



## bhurry

Wow this really is irritating.  I had my name on the list for this year’s HP even before I knew what it was going to be and my SA said that she put my name on the list.  I just texted her this morning to find out status and she said all the HP has been reserved and going to high tier customers.  So I guess I am LOW tiered customer and have no right to even request one.  I dont know why I stick with the SA I have, it’s not like she gives me anything even after spending lots of money and been loyal.  I guess I will start looking for another SA that will treat me better as this SA I have seem to think that I should be thankful that she put me on a waiting list.


----------



## Kellywkl93

I just found this youtube video and its amazingggg :  

all credits go to the youtuber!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I LOVED it in person and am so happy to get this for my daughter’s upcoming birthday. My SA gave me two choices to choose from. The store only got 10 in the first shipment but she picked out the best two based on what I had asked (darker with even inclusions throughout).

No filters. First two pictures were inside the store. The last two were outside in my car, in natural light.


----------



## ShadowComet

AlexaKate said:


> Got mine today! Very happy with my purchase as I’m first in that shop to choose from the first batch, my lovey SA chose a relatively pale pink stone for me with fleck of white (which kind of shimmers under light) and grey~ nothing like lunch meat in real life  the tone reminds me of peony more~ really worth visiting if you are after pink HP but miss out the 2015 version ~ photo straight from
> iPhone with no filter or enhancement, plz ignore the scratches on my neck by my toddler
> 
> View attachment 5210445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210447


so pretty.. much better tgan the one I will be receiving


----------



## ShadowComet

ThisVNchick said:


> I LOVED it in person and am so happy to get this for my daughter’s upcoming birthday. My SA gave me two choices to choose from. The store only got 10 in the first shipment but she picked out the best two based on what I had asked (darker with even inclusions throughout).
> 
> No filters. First two pictures were inside the store. The last two were outside in my car, in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5210950
> View attachment 5210951
> View attachment 5210952
> View attachment 5210953


lucky you!!


----------



## nicole0612

I had my SA pick one for me since I am across the country. I told her to choose one as uniform as possible with the fewest blotches. The lighter shades seems to have fewer blotches, but I am open to color. She sent me photos of a few to choose from and I ended up selecting the one on the left in the second photo. Hopefully it is nice in person!


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I LOVED it in person and am so happy to get this for my daughter’s upcoming birthday. My SA gave me two choices to choose from. The store only got 10 in the first shipment but she picked out the best two based on what I had asked (darker with even inclusions throughout).
> 
> No filters. First two pictures were inside the store. The last two were outside in my car, in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5210950
> View attachment 5210951
> View attachment 5210952
> View attachment 5210953


Yours is very pretty!


----------



## ShadowComet

Pic from my SA. He only receives 5 so  this is what I will receive. I don't really like the stone because it has all black inclusions. Will wait for the 2nd batch coming in end of October to exchange for the better stone.


----------



## sjofaye

Just curious, were previous holiday pendants generally reserved for VIP/High tiered clients? I swore I remember the pendant from 2020 being readily available but I wasn’t really into VCA at the time so I may be wrong.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> Yours is very pretty!


Thanks! Now I kinda want one for myself lol 

If my clover wasn’t coming, it would be a no brainer to match with my daughter.


----------



## Frivole88

Do you ladies plan to extend the length of your HP's?


----------



## ThisVNchick

sjofaye said:


> Just curious, were previous holiday pendants generally reserved for VIP/High tiered clients? I swore I remember the pendant from 2020 being readily available but I wasn’t really into VCA at the time so I may be wrong.


They’re generally much easier to get previous years. I had a quick chat with mine while she was ringing me up. She said they had 50 HP during the first shipment in 2019 for the blue porcelain. In 2020, they got 30 HP in the first shipment. The 2021, they only got 10. While I think VCA does try to use the “buy now or miss out” tactic on a lot of their products in previous years, this year, I think is really the exception.

I guess you could say they’ve been crying “wolf” for so long, when it really is the case, it has everyone doubting if it’s just a sales tactic lol


----------



## sjofaye

ThisVNchick said:


> They’re generally much easier to get previous years. I had a quick chat with mine while she was ringing me up. She said they had 50 HP during the first shipment in 2019 for the blue porcelain. In 2020, they got 30 HP in the first shipment. The 2021, they only 10. While I think VCA does try to use the “buy now or miss out” tactic on a lot of their products in previous years, this year, I think is really the exception.
> 
> I guess you could say they’ve been crying “wolf” for so long, when it really is the case, it has everyone doubting if it’s just a sales tactic lol


I see, thank you! Hopefully they are just crying wolf. I would love to get one next year. Hopefully everyone that wants the 2021 gets it this year. I will be skipping this one but I’m excited to see all of your pictures!!


----------



## jenaps

In love!   My SA let me pick my favorite one out. I can post more pics later but don’t want to take it off.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hi , i was the last one to get the pendent i was so lucky .
My SA told me nothing differences between all the solded pendent.
I did not have the chance to chose 
But at the end it is natural stone it has different shade dependent on the lighting. I used my refrigerator light to get the correct shade hahahah  . Sometimes i see it purple some times i see it pink . It is not a big deal for those who will have a look for a variations . It has some glitter also  .


----------



## honey

These pics are really helpful. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## park56

Ylesiya said:


> I'm just out of the store. Managed to have a look at two pieces and I have mixed feelings about it. Happy for those who love it but it didn't make me feel "wow".
> I took some pics, attaching them here. One pendant is slightly darker than the other. Real colour is closer to pink/purple. Inclusions are not that obvious in real life but omg, it's really that ham colour, that would be a really close tint I would say.
> The SA said they got about 20 pieces and all of them are already allocated.
> I'm not impressed
> View attachment 5210489
> View attachment 5210490
> View attachment 5210492
> View attachment 5210493
> View attachment 5210494


Me neither - but really appreciate your photos and impressions!


----------



## cd0867

Isabelle_ann said:


> Dear me! It does look bleh…good choice to leave it behind….looks cheap.


Yeah it doesn’t look good with the uneven inclusions.


----------



## cd0867

shannily said:


> Got mine today, had two rather different pendants to pick from and I went by my instincts for the one with less obvious inclusions. Excuse the slightly low resolution of the photo.
> An interesting observation when I was looking at them is they look a bit lilac in darker lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5210426


Wow so lucky that you had a couple of pendants to choose from. The pendant you picked is beautiful.


----------



## cd0867

AlexaKate said:


> Got mine today! Very happy with my purchase as I’m first in that shop to choose from the first batch, my lovey SA chose a relatively pale pink stone for me with fleck of white (which kind of shimmers under light) and grey~ nothing like lunch meat in real life  the tone reminds me of peony more~ really worth visiting if you are after pink HP but miss out the 2015 version ~ photo straight from
> iPhone with no filter or enhancement, plz ignore the scratches on my neck by my toddler
> 
> View attachment 5210445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210447


Wow how beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Violet Bleu

bhurry said:


> Wow this really is irritating.  I had my name on the list for this year’s HP even before I knew what it was going to be and my SA said that she put my name on the list.  I just texted her this morning to find out status and she said all the HP has been reserved and going to high tier customers.  So I guess I am LOW tiered customer and have no right to even request one.  I dont know why I stick with the SA I have, it’s not like she gives me anything even after spending lots of money and been loyal.  I guess I will start looking for another SA that will treat me better as this SA I have seem to think that I should be thankful that she put me on a waiting list.


I know exactly how you feel. I just started working with this SA like a year ago and bought some vintage pavé earrings as well as a SO 5 motif in GMOP. I wasn’t even notified of this release, so I guess I’m considered bottom of the barrel. The sales tactics and terrible customer service are really souring the joy of wanting the holiday pendant for me. I’m considering ordering online but want me to able to pick from a few. What to do?


----------



## txx819

Ah kind of bummed out that it doesn’t seem to be instock online in the states and Canada


----------



## may3545

Here is mine, paired with the pave frivoles in rg and pink sapphire. I was able to pick out of 3. Very happy with my choice!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Is it an opaque or translucent stone?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Wow, some of these are quite pretty with minimal inclusions, but others have so many inclusions and are such a strong shade that they are really quite ugly (sorry for the bluntness)  I am now nervous to even try to buy one without seeing it in person. I think I'll just stick to my pink porcelain and be done with it.


----------



## jenaps

may3545 said:


> Here is mine, paired with the pave frivoles in rg and pink sapphire. I was able to pick out of 3. Very happy with my choice!
> 
> View attachment 5211048
> View attachment 5211049
> View attachment 5211050
> View attachment 5211051


Wow. These look amazing together  




A bottle of Red said:


> Is it an opaque or translucent stone?


Opaque.  But the back is solid gold so not completely sure how opaque it is.


----------



## kimikaze

EpiFanatic said:


> Can I ask what country?


UK


----------



## Bisoux78

Alena21 said:


> You have the right to be picky. We all have. True this one looks like a stale piece of ham. Hahaha
> Never put your eggs in one basket. Always have SA in different countries. Use different ones for different things. For this HP I got my mom to use her SA since I don't want to spend money in VCA in the country I am currently in.  I don't really want the HP. I just want to look at it plus she will be given a choice. Once I get it most likely I'll sell it.  Never settle for greed and being pushed around.
> "Oh feel special because we offered you one but you get only one take it or leave it" Screw this ! That's why I'm doing what I'm doing. Getting one and selling it afterwards.


Why even go through the process of buying it if you don't really want it?


----------



## lol_pomegranate

US seems so competitive Still on “waitlist” with SA and no further info. Is it worth to call another boutique that I’ve never shopped with?


----------



## Bisoux78

Kellywkl93 said:


> I just found this youtube video and its amazingggg :
> all credits go to the youtuber!




Omg...I just legit drooled...lmao. I didn't know that the stone has a glitter-like effect! Very mesmerizing


----------



## mesh123

I Received mine this morning! Definitely lilac/pink! I have been waiting for pink for a long time, this shade is really wearable much beautiful in person! I am glad my SA was able to secure one for me!


----------



## kcavatu

Does anyone know if it ever showed up to purchase online in the US?


----------



## acrowcounted

kcavatu said:


> Does anyone know if it ever showed up to purchase online in the US?


It’s been “call for availability“ since the first time I checked around 7:30am eastern time today.


----------



## VcaHaddict

Picked up this morning and love it. Looks like the store only received 25 and each SA got 5.


----------



## kcavatu

acrowcounted said:


> It’s been “call for availability“ since the first time I checked around 7:30am eastern time today.


And I checked around 6 am eastern time and it said the same thing


----------



## mesh123

kcavatu said:


> Does anyone know if it ever showed up to purchase online in the US?


I understood from my SA it was sold out by midnight! I checked at 5:00 AM and was sold already,


----------



## rengb6

kcavatu said:


> And I checked around 6 am eastern time and it said the same thing



And I checked at 4am EST and it said the same thing


----------



## txx819

mesh123 said:


> I understood from my SA it was sold out by midnight! I checked at 5:00 AM and was sold already,


I checked before midnight PST and I feel like its been call for availability ever since the beginning


----------



## kcavatu

txx819 said:


> I checked before midnight PST and I feel like its been call for availability ever since the beginning


Agreed. According to Instagram, it didn't come online until 5 am CST (there was an Instagram story) and then it never was available for sale, as far as I can tell.


----------



## glitzgal97

This is what my SA sent me this morning - I hope it's the one I'm getting!


----------



## Poohbaby616

I picked mine up today.  I was worried it was gonna look like spam, def not the case. It’s looks a lot better in person. It has flecks all over that glitter in the light. I think it’s very pretty and i’m very happy with my purchase.
I was not given the option to pick. The store had limited pieces and they were all spoken for. So I requested a light pink with even inclusions, and trusted my SA to choose for me.
Seems like a lot of ppl are upset with VCA. But of all designer brands I feel like VCA has the best service. They send gifts on every occasion like Halloween, Christmas etc and always with a hand written note. Def makes me feel appreciated as a customer.
Please purchase only if u love it not cuz u think it’s a limited piece. Congrats to everyone who was able to secure one and good luck to everyone still looking.
Here is a pic of mine


----------



## jenaps

Ok, it’s really hard to capture the color.

It’s a muted pink. You can’t really see all the speckles unless you hold it close. Then you get all this depth. It’s gorgeous. The only thing I don’t like about it is when you wear it you can’t see it!


----------



## shannily

kristinlorraine said:


> Do you ladies plan to extend the length of your HP's?


I do, as with all vintage Alhambra necklaces.


----------



## baghagg

Striations are more interesting than speckled/mottled ...


----------



## lynne_ross

Violet Bleu said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I just started working with this SA like a year ago and bought some vintage pavé earrings as well as a SO 5 motif in GMOP. I wasn’t even notified of this release, so I guess I’m considered bottom of the barrel. The sales tactics and terrible customer service are really souring the joy of wanting the holiday pendant for me. I’m considering ordering online but want me to able to pick from a few. What to do?


Just keep asking the SA and maybe go into the store. If there are other stores near you try them too. The store I recent purchased from told me there are only ‘offering’ to clients. Whereas the store I have a higher purchase history from said no problem on getting. Try not to let it sour you, I think there is really high demand and more pendants will come in.


----------



## madaddie

Loving the photos, ladies and congrats on everyone who managed to get one.  

I am new to VCA as usually spend my money more on Hermes B and K. Was really on the fence for this year’s ‘ham’ pendant and thought I would wait and see what it looks like irl.

Obviously not a good tactic as it seems to now be sold out in the Sydney, Australia boutique. *cries*


----------



## Asuki

madaddie said:


> Loving the photos, ladies and congrats on everyone who managed to get one.
> 
> I am new to VCA as usually spend my money more on Hermes B and K. Was really on the fence for this year’s ‘ham’ pendant and thought I would wait and see what it looks like irl.
> 
> Obviously not a good tactic as it seems to now be sold out in the Sydney, Australia boutique. *cries*


There’s a second batch coming to Sydney but my SA told me there’s way more people on waitlist than what’s coming. If you don’t already have your name on a list it’s quite unlikely to even see one now unless there are returns. Sucks that we’re in lockdown still. I was initially undecided too but decided to get one and see and return if I don’t like but mine didn’t get delivered on launch day so I have to wait till next week.


----------



## madaddie

Asuki said:


> There’s a second batch coming to Sydney but my SA told me there’s way more people on waitlist than what’s coming. If you don’t already have your name on a list it’s quite unlikely to even see one now unless there are returns. Sucks that we’re in lockdown still. I was initially undecided too but decided to get one and see and return if I don’t like but mine didn’t get delivered on launch day so I have to wait till next week.



Ooooh I am excited for you!!! Hopefully yours comes in the shade that you like. ❤

I get it though that they would reserve the pendants for clients with a history. But was still slightly optimistic/hopeful.


----------



## Asuki

madaddie said:


> Ooooh I am excited for you!!! Hopefully yours comes in the shade that you like. ❤
> 
> I get it though that they would reserve the pendants for clients with a history. But was still slightly optimistic/hopeful.


Thank you! I trust that my SA would pick one I like but the suspense is killing me as I’m seeing everyone else’s photos! Yes the first batch was all allocated to existing clients. I was dubious at first when I was told it’s super limited and new clients might not be able to get one but I guess it’s actually true this year and judging from the lines on launch day in stores in Asia it’s hugely in demand.

If you ever want a VCA contact I’d be happy to recommend my SA


----------



## madaddie

Asuki said:


> Thank you! I trust that my SA would pick one I like but the suspense is killing me as I’m seeing everyone else’s photos! Yes the first batch was all allocated to existing clients. I was dubious at first when I was told it’s super limited and new clients might not be able to get one but I guess it’s actually true this year and judging from the lines on launch day in stores in Asia it’s hugely in demand.
> 
> If you ever want a VCA contact I’d be happy to recommend my SA


Yes, as long as you have a regular SA, I feel they would take care of you.

I read somewhere that Sydney still had holiday pendants available in the new year and that certainly was the case with the 2019 one as they offered it to me but I am a pink gal.

Yes, would love to get in touch with your SA. I need to get some earrings and a ring in the new year too before I travel to Singapore to see family. Will PM you, thanks lovely.


----------



## jesschr

Anyone got any from Yorkdale in Toronto?


----------



## Helin333

jesschr said:


> Anyone got any from Yorkdale in Toronto?


 I got this one from yorkdale ☺️


----------



## Alena21

Bisoux78 said:


> Why even go through the process of buying it if you don't really want it?


After seeing all the pics I tried to call it off but too late she had already purchased it. Nevermind no harm done. I'll be able to compare it to my pink MOP watch and take photos.


----------



## jesschr

Helin333 said:


> I got this one from yorkdale ☺️
> View attachment 5211480



Ahhh lovely! I haven’t heard anything from my SA so I’m guessing I’m waitlisted for the second batch


----------



## ciennatam

If you can choose would you choose darker or lighter colour?


----------



## gagabag

ciennatam said:


> If you can choose would you choose darker or lighter colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211503


I like the one in the middle


----------



## img

ciennatam said:


> If you can choose would you choose darker or lighter colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211503


The lightest one on the right for me!


----------



## shannily

ciennatam said:


> If you can choose would you choose darker or lighter colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211503


I prefer the lighter shade


----------



## Helin333

jesschr said:


> Ahhh lovely! I haven’t heard anything from my SA so I’m guessing I’m waitlisted for the second batch


I would give them a call if you paid a deposit


----------



## Notorious Pink

my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day. 

first two pics are natural lighting



didn’t look that lint-y in person!


----------



## EWS2020

They are adorable!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541


So pretty together, OMG can not wait to receive mine tomorrow. 
Your Fro pendant is so pretty!!! The color of cape is so pretty too❤️


----------



## AlexaKate

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541


That’s such a yummy pic! Now I also want to get my hand on the Frivole pave pendent with sapphire to match with my hp


----------



## shannily

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541


Oh wow I have the exact same combination!
Pink in jewellery looks so pretty!


----------



## kelsenia

Is purchase history with VCA based on sales from a singular boutique or is it from total, worldwide purchases? My SA said she could put me on the waitlist with a deposit but availability is very up in the air. Hopefully I am able to get one!

I ask because I predominantly have worked with a SA in the states, however, when I was in Paris this summer I picked up the magic alhambra 15-motif with chalcedony, the limited edition vendome pendant and the vendome pave bracelet. 
From the store in the states it has been sweet alhambra 6 motif bracelet, onyx alhambra 5 motif bracelet, blue agate 5 motif bracelet, grey MOP vintage pendant, gold vintage pendant and chalcedony vintage pendant. I also bought the white MOP 5 motif bracelet at another store in the states. But as a whole it is multiple cheaper pieces rather than fewer more expensive ones.
Is this considered a significant collection in the eyes of an SA?


----------



## LittleClady

hxw5218 said:


> Just picked up mine from the boutique. Not gonna lie but this reminds me so much of the tissue images from histology class. Not a very pleasant flashback
> View attachment 5210835
> View attachment 5210836
> View attachment 5210838


Look very nice on you!! But I can’t unseen what you wrote and now I’m keep thinking about those tissue sections ... it’s even worse than associating the stone with luncheon meats ‍


----------



## munkeebag81

I checked earlier at 6am and it said ‘call for availability’.  





kcavatu said:


> Does anyone know if it ever showed up to purchase online in the US?


----------



## LittleClady

bhurry said:


> Wow this really is irritating.  I had my name on the list for this year’s HP even before I knew what it was going to be and my SA said that she put my name on the list.  I just texted her this morning to find out status and she said all the HP has been reserved and going to high tier customers.  So I guess I am LOW tiered customer and have no right to even request one.  I dont know why I stick with the SA I have, it’s not like she gives me anything even after spending lots of money and been loyal.  I guess I will start looking for another SA that will treat me better as this SA I have seem to think that I should be thankful that she put me on a waiting list.






bhurry said:


> Wow this really is irritating.  I had my name on the list for this year’s HP even before I knew what it was going to be and my SA said that she put my name on the list.  I just texted her this morning to find out status and she said all the HP has been reserved and going to high tier customers.  So I guess I am LOW tiered customer and have no right to even request one.  I dont know why I stick with the SA I have, it’s not like she gives me anything even after spending lots of money and been loyal.  I guess I will start looking for another SA that will treat me better as this SA I have seem to think that I should be thankful that she put me on a waiting list.



I have the same issue with my regular boutique but my SA explained it very clear to me that it is their management team decision and it isn’t up to them to say who will get the stone for this very first batch! My SA told me each SA in the store was only allocated 2 pieces to sell, and their management team / senior staff members will check the purchase history of a customers before charging the credit card...


----------



## Icyjade

LittleClady said:


> Look very nice on you!! But I can’t unseen what you wrote and now I’m keep thinking about those tissue sections ... it’s even worse than associating the stone with luncheon meats ‍



Gosh I went to look it up


----------



## LittleClady

sjofaye said:


> Just curious, were previous holiday pendants generally reserved for VIP/High tiered clients? I swore I remember the pendant from 2020 being readily available but I wasn’t really into VCA at the time so I may be wrong.



no, just this time!


----------



## LittleClady

kelsenia said:


> Is purchase history with VCA based on sales from a singular boutique or is it from total, worldwide purchases? My SA said she could put me on the waitlist with a deposit but availability is very up in the air. Hopefully I am able to get one!
> 
> I ask because I predominantly have worked with a SA in the states, however, when I was in Paris this summer I picked up the magic alhambra 15-motif with chalcedony, the limited edition vendome pendant and the vendome pave bracelet.
> From the store in the states it has been sweet alhambra 6 motif bracelet, onyx alhambra 5 motif bracelet, blue agate 5 motif bracelet, grey MOP vintage pendant, gold vintage pendant and chalcedony vintage pendant. I also bought the white MOP 5 motif bracelet at another store in the states. But as a whole it is multiple cheaper pieces rather than fewer more expensive ones.
> Is this considered a significant collection in the eyes of an SA?



From my understanding it is the purchase history in one single boutiques but not worldwide.Your purchase history in the State is similar to mine but my SA (Hong Kong) said I’m not eligible for the first batch.


----------



## LittleClady

Icyjade said:


> Gosh I went to look it up
> 
> View attachment 5211600


I know right?!!! I keep thinking about these tissue sections and now I don’t want this HP anymore because of this!! I can accept it looks like luncheon meats but fresh biological tissue is a no no for me


----------



## cd0867

ciennatam said:


> If you can choose would you choose darker or lighter colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211503


Lightest one for me


----------



## cd0867

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541


Wow they match so beautifully together!


----------



## kelsenia

LittleClady said:


> From my understanding it is the purchase history in one single boutiques but not worldwide.Your purchase history in the State is similar to mine but my SA (Hong Kong) said I’m not eligible for the first batch.


Alright. Too bad since the Paris haul was $$$. Well, if it happens, it happens, and if it doesn't, it wasn't meant to be! I should be on ban island anyways lol.


----------



## periogirl28

Icyjade said:


> Gosh I went to look it up
> 
> View attachment 5211600


Yeap. I can bet you my sister the Pathologist won't get this pendant.


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541



OMG I love!!! It’s the perfect shade and love the even-ness of the inclusions. I prefer this medium-dark shade. Truly wish I could pick mine from a batch! It looks so beautiful on you, and perfectly pink! Congrats my dear


----------



## baghagg

kelsenia said:


> Alright. Too bad since the Paris haul was $$$. Well, if it happens, it happens, and if it doesn't, it wasn't meant to be! I should be on ban island anyways lol.


Can you try to get the hp in Paris?


----------



## mfa777

baghagg said:


> Can you try to get the hp in Paris?


I actually just bought a HP in Paris, they have few more in stock for sure.


----------



## Rana S

Chanel 21 S rose Clair and VCA holiday pendant 2021


----------



## rengb6

mfa777 said:


> I actually just bought a HP in Paris, they have few more in stock for sure.


If you are not in France, do they ship it directly to you or to a boutique in your country?


----------



## Chanel baglover

I just received mine, and I love it!  I had asked my SA and her assistant to select a darker shade for me because I am so pale and a lighter shade might disappear on me.  I think they did a fabulous job, as always - I see a marble effect in this stone.  Now I need to get it back in their hands to be lengthened.


----------



## cayman718

rengb6 said:


> If you are not in France, do they ship it directly to you or to a boutique in your country?


My understanding is that Paris is able to ship to HK or Monaco only at this time, for everything not just the holiday pendant.  Not sure about boutique transfers for something which seems to be in high demand like this pendant.


----------



## minami

sadly it made me look washed out irl, so I got white gold mop earrings instead! Lol congrats to everyone who got it!!


----------



## kcavatu

Was anyone able to successfully buy a holiday pendant *online* in any country?


----------



## jesschr

Helin333 said:


> I would give them a call if you paid a deposit



She didn’t ask for a deposit. She put me on a waitlist and said she’d take the deposit when it comes in. I only started to get into VCA in June and my first purchase was online so I’m probably not eligible for first or even second batch haha. We’ll see..


----------



## Helin333

jesschr said:


> She didn’t ask for a deposit. She put me on a waitlist and said she’d take the deposit when it comes in. I only started to get into VCA in June and my first purchase was online so I’m probably not eligible for first or even second batch haha. We’ll see..


I was told that 100% deposit was required to reserve ‍…I also have only purchased a couple pieces


----------



## jesschr

Helin333 said:


> I was told that 100% deposit was required to reserve ‍…I also have only purchased a couple pieces




I think they ask for a deposit for the first batch but any subsequent batch, they wait till it comes in because they don’t know when that would be. A few other people have gotten the same reply as I did from their SA


----------



## VCAforever

Chanel baglover said:


> I just received mine, and I love it!  I had asked my SA and her assistant to select a darker shade for me because I am so pale and a lighter shade might disappear on me.  I think they did a fabulous job, as always - I see a marble effect in this stone.  Now I need to get it back in their hands to be lengthened.
> View attachment 5211857
> View attachment 5211858


Your’s is absolutely gorgeous, colour is very uniformed. Your SA did a fabulous job of selecting and listened to what you wanted. Congrats and enjoy, once you’ve got it lengthened that is!


----------



## Chanel baglover

VCAforever said:


> Your’s is absolutely gorgeous, colour is very uniformed. Your SA did a fabulous job of selecting and listened to what you wanted. Congrats and enjoy, once you’ve got it lengthened that is!


Thanks very much!❤️


----------



## hxw5218

LittleClady said:


> Look very nice on you!! But I can’t unseen what you wrote and now I’m keep thinking about those tissue sections ... it’s even worse than associating the stone with luncheon meats ‍


Thank you!! And I know right?? The purple hue and white/black speckles - if it's not tissue quiz from A&P 101 then I don't know what is


----------



## oceanblueapril

Could not be happier it is definitely going to be a wonderful addition to my small HP collection.
I tried to take different pics to give better real life pics of 2021 HP pendant.

thanks for letting me share.


----------



## WINDYCITY229

oceanblueapril said:


> Could not be happier it is definitely going to be a wonderful addition to my small HP collection.
> I tried to take different pics to give better real life pics of 2021 HP pendant.
> 
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5212056
> View attachment 5212057
> View attachment 5212058
> View attachment 5212077
> View attachment 5212080
> View attachment 5212085
> View attachment 5212087
> View attachment 5212089
> 
> View attachment 5212133


So pretty! I wondered how it’d compare to the porcelain pink from 2015! I think there’s enough difference to warrant my purchase! Thank you!


----------



## cd0867

oceanblueapril said:


> Could not be happier it is definitely going to be a wonderful addition to my small HP collection.
> I tried to take different pics to give better real life pics of 2021 HP pendant.
> 
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5212056
> View attachment 5212057
> View attachment 5212058
> View attachment 5212077
> View attachment 5212080
> View attachment 5212085
> View attachment 5212087
> View attachment 5212089
> 
> View attachment 5212133


Wow thanks for sharing. Such a beautiful collection you have. I have the same blue porcelain HP too and I’m currently on the waitlist to get this year’s HP.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541


Many congrats my Twinsie! It’s my first HP too and I couldn’t be happier with this beauty!


----------



## lvchanellvr

kcavatu said:


> Was anyone able to successfully buy a holiday pendant *online* in any country?


I tried for Canada and it immediately went to 'Call for Availability'. I am wondering if there were any stock to purchase from the Canadian website in the first place.


----------



## eternallove4bag

This little beauty has elicited a wide range of emotions in all of us right from the day the speculations began regarding the HP this year … despite our initial apprehension, it’s been love at first sight for many of us… I went for one of the lightest shade and I couldn’t be happier. Many congrats to all those who decided to get this cutie!
Sharing a few pics! No filters used.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> This little beauty has elicited a wide range of emotions in all of us right from the day the speculations began regarding the HP this year … despite our initial apprehension, it’s been love at first sight for many of us… I went for one of the lightest shade and I couldn’t be happier. Many congrats to all those who decided to get this cutie!
> Sharing a few pics! No filters used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212201
> View attachment 5212202
> View attachment 5212203


It looks so lovely on you, very chic!! Congratulations & enjoy in great health


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> This little beauty has elicited a wide range of emotions in all of us right from the day the speculations began regarding the HP this year … despite our initial apprehension, it’s been love at first sight for many of us… I went for one of the lightest shade and I couldn’t be happier. Many congrats to all those who decided to get this cutie!
> Sharing a few pics! No filters used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212201
> View attachment 5212202
> View attachment 5212203


Thank you!  These are the best real life pics I’ve seen. I definitely like it. It’s really “there” for a pink. I’m medium toned like you and pale pink clashes/washes me out. On you it looks like a warm neutral that you can see. The texture plays a huge role in giving it presence. Looks fabulous on you. Enjoy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> It looks so lovely on you, very chic!! Congratulations & enjoy in great health


Thank you so much! I was such a nay sayer (in my head of course ) on this but one look and I knew she had to come home!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you!  These are the best real life pics I’ve seen. I definitely like it. It’s really “there” for a pink. I’m medium toned like you and pale pink clashes/washes me out. On you it looks like a warm neutral that you can see. The texture plays a huge role in giving it presence. Looks fabulous on you. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! I totally fell for this shade. I feel it goes so well on our skin tone. It’s not too dark where it blends or nor so light you cannot see it. It’s just the right shade and I have to thank my SA for picking this shade for me. Are you getting one too?


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I totally fell for this shade. I feel it goes so well on our skin tone. It’s not too dark where it blends or nor so light you cannot see it. It’s just the right shade and I have to thank my SA for picking this shade for me. Are you getting one too?


Yes it’s coming. Honestly this is a very wearable shade, for certain complexions. You could wear it with black, navy, gray and it will contrast more. With white and lighter pastels it will blend and be more subtle. Gotta hand it to VCA. A very nice and unexpected choice.  As with many natural stones, it must be seen in person to appreciate the depth of the texture. And it’s totally fine if some people like a solid, flat look which can be very beautiful as well. It’s just more for those of us who do appreciate this look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes it’s coming. Honestly this is a very wearable shade, for certain complexions. You could wear it with black, navy, gray and it will contrast more. With white and lighter pastels it will blend and be more subtle. Gotta hand it to VCA. A very nice and unexpected choice.  As with many natural stones, it must be seen in person to appreciate the depth of the texture. And it’s totally fine if some people like a solid, flat look which can be very beautiful as well. It’s just more for those of us who do appreciate this look.


100% agree with you! I love the textured look and it adds more interesting dimensions to the overall look imo. Many congrats on yours. This is going to be a nice ‘neutral’ for us that goes so well with a wide range of clothing. Was so prepared to dislike it and say no when I walked into the store. Did a complete turnaround the moment I saw it in all its pretty glory.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> This little beauty has elicited a wide range of emotions in all of us right from the day the speculations began regarding the HP this year … despite our initial apprehension, it’s been love at first sight for many of us… I went for one of the lightest shade and I couldn’t be happier. Many congrats to all those who decided to get this cutie!
> Sharing a few pics! No filters used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212201
> View attachment 5212202
> View attachment 5212203


You take the best photos!!! Congratulations sweetie!!! Love it on you and how you matched it perfectly!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> You take the best photos!!! Congratulations sweetie!!! Love it on you and how you matched it perfectly!!!


You are are too kind! I am so happy we waited for the right HP to be our very first one


----------



## kcavatu

lvchanellvr said:


> I tried for Canada and it immediately went to 'Call for Availability'. I am wondering if there were any stock to purchase from the Canadian website in the first place.


This was the same experience in the US. I haven't heard of anyone being able to place an order online. I'm thinking there was no online inventory made available.


----------



## DS2006

kcavatu said:


> This was the same experience in the US. I haven't heard of anyone being able to place an order online. I'm thinking there was no online inventory made available.



I believe the boutiques will get the initial shipments and later on it will be available online. I believe the one last year was eventually available online. So unless the demand is so great that they sell out the entire amount produced at the boutiques, they will eventually be available online. I will add that my SA told me this is the first time she did not have to make a single call to offer the pendant. They all sold out rapidly in the first shipment. So it all depends on whether they anticipated the demand and made enough.


----------



## EpiFanatic

So I just received it, and here are my initial thoughts.  When I first saw picture online, it was not love at first sight.  However, knowing VCA, so many pieces need to be seen in person so I definitely did not say NO.  Initial pictures, taken without context, meaning without being modeled on people, can be misleading.  Once I put it on, I do like it a LOT more.  I really really like it on my complexion.  On me, it's a stronger colored neutral.  My pendant is a darker pink and it blends with my medium skin tone and the natural inclusions of the stone give it more presence.  Yet with the rose gold, the outline of the pendant is delineated without being obtrusive. Strangely, I can see myself wearing it a lot.  Unobtrusive yet pretty and delicate.  I can wear most of my WG earrings and WG jewelry without feeling like it doesn't go together.  Maybe I can wear it like my diamond solitaire pendant, which goes with everything, except I have to take it off at night.  LOL.


----------



## **Ann**

How pink is the gold? Is it clear it is rose gold, or could it be mistaken for yellow gold?


----------



## LittleClady

**Ann** said:


> How pink is the gold? Is it clear it is rose gold, or could it be mistaken for yellow gold?



To me, it only looks rose gold when I placed it next to the yellow gold items. It’s definitely not as “pink” as Cartier’s rose gold but also not as “yellow” as Hermès’s rose gold if you know what I mean


----------



## VonIzzy

I like it more in person than in the pictures but still I was not completely in love.


----------



## rengb6

If anyone has one on hold for them and decides to pass, let me know, Lol! I think all of the pictures in this thread are beautiful!


----------



## bhurry

Same here, if any of you decide to pass on it, let me know.  My SA couldn’t get one for me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Please excuse the PJs…






On my protesting teenager…


----------



## junngch

I asked my SA to pick the darker shade for me and here is what I received today.  Like other ladies mentioned previously, this is a wearable shade that you can easily wear with neural or pink/red colors. I especially like that the color of stone changes with the lighting which makes it special.


----------



## hers4eva

junngch said:


> I asked my SA to pick the darker shade for me and here is what I received today.  Like other ladies mentioned previously, this is a wearable shade that you can easily wear with neural or pink/red colors. I especially like that the color of stone changes with the lighting which makes it special.
> 
> View attachment 5212603
> View attachment 5212602
> View attachment 5212597



Both necklaces are stunning  

Are you using a chain extender on any of them?
Great lengths on you.


----------



## junngch

hers4eva said:


> Both necklaces are stunning
> 
> Are you using a chain extender on any of them?
> Great lengths on you.



Thank you!  Yeah, I used the chain extender on HP on the 3rd picture.  I am planning bring the HP back to store to be lengthened within 3 months.


----------



## nicole0612

junngch said:


> I asked my SA to pick the darker shade for me and here is what I received today.  Like other ladies mentioned previously, this is a wearable shade that you can easily wear with neural or pink/red colors. I especially like that the color of stone changes with the lighting which makes it special.
> 
> View attachment 5212603
> View attachment 5212602
> View attachment 5212597


This shade looks beautiful on you. In the photo with the purplish top you look like the VCA promo for this pendant.


----------



## jp824

I got my HP today which is actually for my daughter for her 15th birthday this month.  She loves it and wore it right away.  The first pic I took without any filter next to the window for more natural light. The second pic my daughter took as a selfie.


----------



## Chanbal

Icyjade said:


> Gosh I went to look it up
> 
> View attachment 5211600


Nice H&E sections you have there. Would you say the pendant resembles more the heart or the liver tissue?


----------



## iruka

Anyone managed to get one in Australia?


----------



## sherrysi

iruka said:


> Anyone managed to get one in Australia?


I saw someone on red (based in Sydney) got one


----------



## txx819

kcavatu said:


> Was anyone able to successfully buy a holiday pendant *online* in any country?


They were instock to buy on japan and china’s website when I checked on the first dayNot sure why they just decided to not put any stock on north america’s site..


----------



## pixiesparkle

iruka said:


> Anyone managed to get one in Australia?


Yes. I won’t receive it until Wed though.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

iruka said:


> Anyone managed to get one in Australia?


Same as @pixiesparkle I will be receiving mine on Wednesday too.


----------



## madaddie

I am so excited for you @sugarbabetvxq and @pixiesparkle! 

And also so jealous. ☺️


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

madaddie said:


> I am so excited for you @sugarbabetvxq and @pixiesparkle!
> 
> And also so jealous. ☺


Awwww I hope you get one too!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

junngch said:


> Thank you!  Yeah, I used the chain extender on HP on the 3rd picture.  I am planning bring the HP back to store to be lengthened within 3 months.



Lol I have an extender and it didn’t occur to me to use it. You can do without but with is probably better - this is how they look without -


----------



## bunnyNwife

I was busy on 1/10 but only manage to head over to VCA on 2/10 but on 1/10 night my SA & SM informed that all pieces went sold out on 1st day within few hours. In my country, only 1. VCA boutique and not pre-order, and only offer those who has purchase history of HP, 1st come 1 serve, a very fair treatment for all since they only received 30 pieces.
When I arrived on 2/10, the SM didn’t came and greet me only appeared some 5 mins later and with a tray in his hand holding this beautiful HP 2021! He just surprised me with this 1 last piece of HP 2021 in the boutique since he knows this HP 2021 is going to be my birthday present (in few days time). He knows me well, that I won’t like the lighter shade like sweet baby pink, and I am a hardcore blue lover. I am attracted to this HP 2021 bcos of the mauve lilac hue more than the sweet/baby pink. Anyway, the rest is history…


----------



## boo1689

Thanks to a dear gf who made it possible for us to be triplets


----------



## Frivole88

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol I have an extender and it didn’t occur to me to use it. You can do without but with is probably better - this is how they look without -
> 
> View attachment 5213014



They’re so pretty! are both necklaces without the extenders?


----------



## jewnewb

Does anyone know what’s the best way to get one in the US? Totally new to van cleef but loving this light pink that I cannot pass on this! Will this be available to purchase on the website?


----------



## mikimoto007

jewnewb said:


> Does anyone know what’s the best way to get one in the US? Totally new to van cleef but loving this light pink that I cannot pass on this! Will this be available to purchase on the website?



It normally would have been able to purchase on the website from the launch date, but this year pieces seem to very limited. There will be more batches sent. Ring boutiques and ask to have your name on the list, maybe offer to make a deposit and keep an eye on the website.


----------



## SugarMama

Joining in on the fun.


----------



## jewnewb

mikimoto007 said:


> It normally would have been able to purchase on the website from the launch date, but this year pieces seem to very limited. There will be more batches sent. Ring boutiques and ask to have your name on the list, maybe offer to make a deposit and keep an eye on the website.


Ok thank you! I’ll try that


----------



## Notorious Pink

kristinlorraine said:


> They’re so pretty! are both necklaces without the extenders?


yes. pendants have two jump rings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

SugarMama said:


> Joining in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213070


This is such a stunning photo!!!


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> Joining in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213070


You and @eternallove4bag are bad influences with your pics! Haha. This is so pretty


----------



## kimber418

SugarMama said:


> Joining in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213070


This is the most gorgeous photo!  Love it!


----------



## Rana S

I like layering it with other pink necklace … looking so fresh and feminine


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone have a side by side photo of the pink porcelain holiday pendant with this years pink holiday pendant.  I have not received mine for this year and wonder how close the pink is in color of the pink porcelain one from a few years ago.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikimoto007

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone have a side by side photo of the pink porcelain holiday pendant with this years pink holiday pendant.  I have not received mine for this year and wonder how close the pink is in color of the pink porcelain one from a few years ago.  Thanks in advance!



Blessvch on Instagram has a few comparison shots I think.


----------



## oceanblueapril

View attachment 5212130



kimber418 said:


> Does anyone have a side by side photo of the pink porcelain holiday pendant with this years pink holiday pendant.  I have not received mine for this year and wonder how close the pink is in color of the pink porcelain one from a few years ago.  Thanks in advance!


I posted comparison pics of both pink holiday pendants.


----------



## Unicorn2607

Picked up my HP today. My SA said that UAE received 600pcs in total, and at their flagship boutique in The Dubai Mall all pieces were sold out before 1 October. Now on a hunt for rose gold earrings 
Photo is a screenshot hence the quality


----------



## fashionelite

Unicorn2607 said:


> Picked up my HP today. My SA said that UAE received 600pcs in total, and at their flagship boutique in The Dubai Mall all pieces were sold out before 1 October. Now on a hunt for rose gold earrings
> Photo is a screenshot hence the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213247


This is the most perfect color I’ve seen!


----------



## cd0867

SugarMama said:


> Joining in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213070


Wow how stunning! Such a great picture.


----------



## cd0867

bunnyNwife said:


> I was busy on 1/10 but only manage to head over to VCA on 2/10 but on 1/10 night my SA & SM informed that all pieces went sold out on 1st day within few hours. In my country, only 1. VCA boutique and not pre-order, and only offer those who has purchase history of HP, 1st come 1 serve, a very fair treatment for all since they only received 30 pieces.
> When I arrived on 2/10, the SM didn’t came and greet me only appeared some 5 mins later and with a tray in his hand holding this beautiful HP 2021! He just surprised me with this 1 last piece of HP 2021 in the boutique since he knows this HP 2021 is going to be my birthday present (in few days time). He knows me well, that I won’t like the lighter shade like sweet baby pink, and I am a hardcore blue lover. I am attracted to this HP 2021 bcos of the mauve lilac hue more than the sweet/baby pink. Anyway, the rest is history…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213016
> View attachment 5213017
> View attachment 5213018


Aww how sweet of your SM. I actually have the same blue HP too and I’m currently on the waitlist for this year’s HP. Crossing my fingers that it’ll come in soon.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Very happy with mine   

The color really reminds me of raspberry ice cream. It's beautiful. It honestly doesn't seem at all like spam/ham/ground beef/etc in person. There are little shimmery flecks throughout!


----------



## Dextersmom

Glitterbomb said:


> Very happy with mine
> 
> The color really reminds me of raspberry ice cream. It's beautiful. It honestly doesn't seem at all like spam/ham/ground beef/etc in person. There are little shimmery flecks throughout!
> 
> View attachment 5213523


This looks so pretty on you.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Dextersmom said:


> This looks so pretty on you.



Thank you!


----------



## tenshix

My SA sent me a video yesterday and it was a bit blurry here & there but I did my best to screenshot it under certain lighting in case anyone wanted to see close up examples. The one allocated to me (I could not choose) was a medium pink with very little dark inclusions, it was pretty even throughout & looked more like a crystalline formation with the glitter effect that everyone’s been mentioning. I think it’s beautiful but after long thought & discussion with my DH, I decided to pass on it. What I originally wanted was a true lilac/purple stone color or pink MOP and I wanted a color that would show up more on my skin tone. I’m so happy for everyone who got theirs & love it, I feel like if I tried it in person I probably would’ve taken it home!


----------



## jenaps

Just got a new phone so decided to test out the camera! I’ve worn it all weekend!


----------



## Rana S

Unicorn2607 said:


> Picked up my HP today. My SA said that UAE received 600pcs in total, and at their flagship boutique in The Dubai Mall all pieces were sold out before 1 October. Now on a hunt for rose gold earrings
> Photo is a screenshot hence the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213247


I was lucky to get one from Abu Dhabi


----------



## badgersmommy

Finally got to pick mine up. My SA gave me four to choose from and ended up taking home the one that spoke to me the most.


This pic for reference. You can see how much each stone varies in color and inclusions. Didn’t end up picking any of these two.


This one came home with me!


----------



## Rana S

badgersmommy said:


> Finally got to pick mine up. My SA gave me four to choose from and ended up taking home the one that spoke to me the most.
> View attachment 5213729
> 
> This pic for reference. You can see how much each stone varies in color and inclusions. Didn’t end up picking any of these two.
> View attachment 5213730
> 
> This one came home with me!


You definitely picked the right choice


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Waiting to receive mine this week! A sneak peek with courtesy from my SA cos we can’t choose the necklace but I love it so so much already!! She did her very best to choose one with minimal inclusions and my preference or color…so thankful to my VCA fairy for not only choose such a pretty one for me, but the fact that she was able to secure me one!  


Will post a proper one when I receive it 

Oh dear this necklace got me too excited that I kind of got a matching dress from zimmermann to match with the necklace and my Ferragamo shoes in Desert rose color  Gonna be on ban island for a while.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

badgersmommy said:


> Finally got to pick mine up. My SA gave me four to choose from and ended up taking home the one that spoke to me the most.
> View attachment 5213729
> 
> This pic for reference. You can see how much each stone varies in color and inclusions. Didn’t end up picking any of these two.
> View attachment 5213735
> 
> This one came home with me!



Ommggg congrats! Such a gorgeous beautiful piece!!


----------



## dotty8

junngch said:


> I asked my SA to pick the darker shade for me and here is what I received today.  Like other ladies mentioned previously, this is a wearable shade that you can easily wear with neural or pink/red colors. I especially like that the color of stone changes with the lighting which makes it special.
> 
> View attachment 5212603
> View attachment 5212602
> View attachment 5212597



Looks gorgeous


----------



## badgersmommy

Rana S said:


> You definitely picked the right choice


Thank you!



sugarbabetvxq said:


> Ommggg congrats! Such a gorgeous beautiful piece!!


Thank you! Congrats on getting yours and LOVE the beautiful Zimmermann dress!


----------



## Asuki

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Waiting to receive mine this week! A sneak peek with courtesy from my SA cos we can’t choose the necklace
> View attachment 5213739
> 
> Will post a proper one when I receive it
> Oh dear this necklace got me too excited that I kind of got a matching dress from zimmermann to match with the necklace and my light pink Ferragamo shoes  Gonna be on ban island for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5213737


Congrats this dress will match so well! I bought it too and patiently waiting for my delivery as well. Lucky you got a sneak peak from your SA!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Asuki said:


> Congrats this dress will match so well! I bought it too and patiently waiting for my delivery as well. Lucky you got a sneak peak from your SA!


Thank you dear Asuki!    Yes! I am so lucky and thankful to my dear SA for looking after me so well!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Ive been wanting a HP for the longest time and waited for this years HP.
When the rumour’s out and circulated that this years HP is goin to be pink, I thought I will def get it.
In my country, it is really competitive to get Chanel, Rolex as well as limited items like this. Ppl would stay up all night and line up to get in.
As I didn't want to line up for hours I contacted SA I barely knew (my old SA resigned) so she managed to book a time for me so I dont have to line up.
(I had to visit her when the shop opened at 10:30am sharp thou)
I got to see three pieces and chose this one. I am in love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Waiting to receive mine this week! A sneak peek with courtesy from my SA cos we can’t choose the necklace but I love it so so much already!! She did her very best to choose one with minimal inclusions and my preference or color…so thankful to my VCA fairy for not only choose such a pretty one for me, but the fact that she was able to secure me one!
> View attachment 5213739
> 
> Will post a proper one when I receive it
> 
> Oh dear this necklace got me too excited that I kind of got a matching dress from zimmermann to match with the necklace and my Ferragamo shoes in Desert rose color  Gonna be on ban island for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5213737
> 
> View attachment 5213760


Just sent a screenshot of this dress to my Zimmermann SA. I may be your twin!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Notorious Pink said:


> Just sent a screenshot of this dress to my Zimmermann SA. I may be your twin!


@Notorious Pink Omggg yayyy!!  HP and zimmermann dress twinsie!! *hugs and high five*


----------



## eternallove4bag

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Waiting to receive mine this week! A sneak peek with courtesy from my SA cos we can’t choose the necklace but I love it so so much already!! She did her very best to choose one with minimal inclusions and my preference or color…so thankful to my VCA fairy for not only choose such a pretty one for me, but the fact that she was able to secure me one!
> View attachment 5213739
> 
> Will post a proper one when I receive it
> 
> Oh dear this necklace got me too excited that I kind of got a matching dress from zimmermann to match with the necklace and my Ferragamo shoes in Desert rose color  Gonna be on ban island for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5213737
> 
> View attachment 5213760


Whoa! The entire ensemble is perfection. Many congrats on your holiday pendant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just a comparitive pic to see how the pink color looks with other stones. Needless to say, I am in love with the holiday pendant this year.


----------



## VCAforever

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a comparitive pic to see how the pink color looks with other stones. Needless to say, I am in love with the holiday pendant this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213946


Gosh! Drooling over your gorgeous collection. The HP does look very pretty, it’s like it’s the baby of your VCA family


----------



## foreverandtoday

HelloSunshinez said:


> Ive been wanting a HP for the longest time and waited for this years HP.
> When the rumour’s out and circulated that this years HP is goin to be pink, I thought I will def get it.
> In my country, it is really competitive to get Chanel, Rolex as well as limited items like this. Ppl would stay up all night and line up to get in.
> As I didn't want to line up for hours I contacted SA I barely knew (my old SA resigned) so she managed to book a time for me so I dont have to line up.
> (I had to visit her when the shop opened at 10:30am sharp thou)
> I got to see three pieces and chose this one. I am in love!
> 
> View attachment 5213859


Beautiful choice!


----------



## cd0867

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a comparitive pic to see how the pink color looks with other stones. Needless to say, I am in love with the holiday pendant this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213946


Such a great collection you have here. Wish VCA would make the matching earrings for the holiday pendants then it would be perfection.


----------



## jenaps

cd0867 said:


> Such a great collection you have here. Wish VCA would make the matching earrings for the holiday pendants then it would be perfection.


Gosh, me too!  I was holding the pendant up to my ear thinking how beautiful that would be!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VCAforever said:


> Gosh! Drooling over your gorgeous collection. The HP does look very pretty, it’s like it’s the baby of your VCA family


Thank you so much! Hehe I am calling her my lone star


----------



## eternallove4bag

cd0867 said:


> Such a great collection you have here. Wish VCA would make the matching earrings for the holiday pendants then it would be perfection.


Thank you so much! Wouldn’t it be amazing if VCA did do that? They can call it their holiday set instead just holiday pendant. I know those of us who like matching sets would be doing a happy dance


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Does anyone know how much this is in Paris vs. NY? Contemplating if I should get it in Paris since I will be there in November. Thanks!


----------



## mokolya

cd0867 said:


> Such a great collection you have here. Wish VCA would make the matching earrings for the holiday pendants then it would be perfection.


 and a 5 motif bracelet


----------



## tenshix

twinzluvagrl said:


> Does anyone know how much this is in Paris vs. NY? Contemplating if I should get it in Paris since I will be there in November. Thanks!



I’m not sure on the price in France but I believe you can claim back GST/VAT if you’re not a French citizen which usually makes it cheaper than buying in the US. For most European luxury brands it’s almost always cheaper to buy directly in Europe if you can claim back the GST/VAT.

I’d recommend getting in touch with an SA in Paris if you have a connect there to see if they can reserve one for you. Seeing everyone’s feedback so far it seems like they’re not readily available for walk-ins yet, so if you really wanted to secure one in Paris it would be helpful to be in touch with an SA there!


----------



## Ksyusha

Hello. Just want to share with you how beautiful is it. I chose from 7 and liked little bit darker one ( really hard to catch it)
Thanks!


----------



## iruka

Congratulations to those who bought one  soooo pretty!!!! 
i am still waiting for SA to call me back, hope to get one as anniversary present


----------



## Myako

twinzluvagrl said:


> Does anyone know how much this is in Paris vs. NY? Contemplating if I should get it in Paris since I will be there in November. Thanks!



Hi, you can check the price online, just change the country.
3600€ incl.tax
VCA made a price adjustment a few years ago, i guess. so, it doesn't have much difference like about $200〜300. (cheaper in paris after detax, in my currency, jp yen)
But, if you purchase way too expensive items, buy in france better.


----------



## **Ann**

If anyone has an SA that can help me get one please message me. I keep getting different stories from mine….


----------



## cd0867

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Wouldn’t it be amazing if VCA did do that? They can call it their holiday set instead just holiday pendant. I know those of us who like matching sets would be doing a happy dance


I’ve seen someone on the forum mentioned that for the previous HP she actually bought 3 necklaces and took 2 of the pendants to her jeweler so that they can add the earring post to back of the pendants. So that was how she was able to make it a set. I think it’s a great idea if you don’t mind the cost.


----------



## Zkg1977

Notorious Pink said:


> my first holiday pendant. Thrilled with how it matches my cape. Couldn’t take it off all day.
> 
> first two pics are natural lighting
> View attachment 5211539
> 
> 
> didn’t look that lint-y in person!
> View attachment 5211540
> 
> View attachment 5211541


GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cd0867 said:


> I’ve seen someone on the forum mentioned that for the previous HP she actually bought 3 necklaces and took 2 of the pendants to her jeweler so that they can add the earring post to back of the pendants. So that was how she was able to make it a set. I think it’s a great idea if you don’t mind the cost.


Oh wow! Not a bad idea at all!


----------



## JAS798015

Just received my 2021 holiday pendant. It is a very pretty dusty rose pink; my SA has done well


----------



## nicole0612

cd0867 said:


> I’ve seen someone on the forum mentioned that for the previous HP she actually bought 3 necklaces and took 2 of the pendants to her jeweler so that they can add the earring post to back of the pendants. So that was how she was able to make it a set. I think it’s a great idea if you don’t mind the cost.


I think this may be a little difficult. This year at least, they are restricting the sale of the HP to one per person, unless super VIP or if the customer always buys x number every year, usually for each of her daughters and it still requires management approval. Though perhaps a person could find a way if very motivated, and of course, each customer’s experience may vary.


----------



## zlauren

I'm a lurker 99% of the time, but I really want to thank everyone for posting the real-life pics of their holiday pendants! Your photos demonstrate how pretty the piece actually is so much better than the images that VCA put out on their social media!


----------



## Asuki

Received mine today! At first I wasn’t so sure about it but then when I saw it in different lights and especially in outdoor lighting it really sparkles. It’s funny when I try to take photos or videos with my iPhone 13 Pro Max the inclusions come up much more obvious but in person it’s very soft.


----------



## gagabag

Mine finally arrived on the post today (I’m from AU), bought unseen, solely chosen by my trusted SA. It’s darker than I thought and the speckles are only visible on certain angles, very discreet. Love it!


----------



## jenaps

Asuki said:


> Received mine today! At first I wasn’t so sure about it but then when I saw it in different lights and especially in outdoor lighting it really sparkles. It’s funny when I try to take photos or videos with my iPhone 13 Pro Max the inclusions come up much more obvious but in person it’s very soft.
> 
> View attachment 5214597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214586


Yea same!  The phone capture all the specks but the eye merges them together unless very close.


----------



## **Ann**

Ladies in the US…what are you being told about second shipments? My SA at first told me mid October to now she doesn’t know. ‍


----------



## JewelryLover101

**Ann** said:


> Ladies in the US…what are you being told about second shipments? My SA at first told me mid October to now know she doesn’t know. ‍


I think almost certainly they will be getting more. I suppose their waitlist could now surpass even a second batch, but this is a holiday pendant. The purpose being to celebrate the holidays. I find it highly unlikely that they will sell out worldwide after the first batch in October. Yes it may be more limited than in other years due to COVID, but it would be almost an embarrassment to the company if they only had one shipment. I wouldn't lose hope yet. My personal guess, just totally a guess, is that it will be on the website for purchase in a few weeks.


----------



## jenaps

**Ann** said:


> Ladies in the US…what are you being told about second shipments? My SA at first told me mid October to now she doesn’t know. ‍


I *think* it will definitely be available on the website.  I don’t think they would put it up for it never to be able to be sold.  Did you call the online boutique?


----------



## **Ann**

jenaps said:


> I *think* it will definitely be available on the website.  I don’t think they would put it up for it never to be able to be sold.  Did you call the online boutique?


Not yet, going to do that today. I was so upset yesterday after driving from Indy to Chicago and being told that after I was told one was reserved for me.


----------



## cdinh87

I am late to the party but does anyone have an SA that can put me on a waitlist?  I reached out to a boutique and they're already sold out but told me I can be added to a waitlist with 50 other people...


----------



## park56

**Ann** said:


> Not yet, going to do that today. I was so upset yesterday after driving from Indy to Chicago and being told that after I was told one was reserved for me.


I’d be upset too. Sending you good wishes!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm so lucky to have received mine today, it is so beautiful in person. I'm such a pink girl and with the rose gold there is no way I could pass it up. My third VCA holiday edition. Such a special creation, the amount of details put into it are incredible. I hope everyone wanting one will be able to get one. Thank you for letting me share. I plan on doing a YouTube video on it this week!


----------



## Chanbal

Congrats to everyone that got this year's HP, the posted pictures are gorgeous. 

How does it compare with the pink porcelain HP irl? For the ones that have the 2015 HP, does it make sense to buy this year's pendant?


----------



## Alena21

Here is what my mom chose for me. Just arrived. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
My opinion of it remains unchanged even after seeing it.


----------



## mikimoto007

Alena21 said:


> Here is what my mom chose for me. Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion of it remains unchanged even after seeing it.


Why did you buy one?


----------



## Alena21

mikimoto007 said:


> Why did you buy one?


To see if I'm going to like it in real life since there is so much difference between pictures and reality.


----------



## periogirl28

Chanbal said:


> Congrats to everyone that got this year's HP, the posted pictures are gorgeous.
> 
> How does it compare with the pink porcelain HP irl? For the ones that have the 2015 HP, does it make sense to buy this year's pendant?


For me, the 2015 suits me best. Having seen the 2021 myself, my decision was made to pass on it although I like that it is overall a much more purple shade in comparison. To me the 2015 matches my Hermes Sakura bags/ SLGs and the current one matches my Mauve Sylvester bags/ SLGs very well. In the end it really depends on how you feel about it. May I add my congrats to everyone who got theirs. I didn’t take pics at the store. 
Regarding stock, Asia is severely limited. Not enough restock expected. 
From one European SA, for customers with no purchase history, almost guaranteed but with non-refundable full deposit, (store credit given) and only expected by Christmas. Hope this helps. I do not shop in the US so have no SA or intel to share.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Finally received mine today!!     This necklace is so beautiful in real life!!  I love it so muchSuper thankful to my amazing SA for helping me choose this necklace. It has minimal inclusions and I love this shade so so much. Like what everyone says, it does look like a pink marble stone and the shade varies in different lighting


----------



## mikimoto007

Alena21 said:


> To see if I'm going to like it in real life since there is so much difference between pictures and reality.



Ah okay, will you return it now?


----------



## Manman16

Asuki said:


> Thank you! I trust that my SA would pick one I like but the suspense is killing me as I’m seeing everyone else’s photos! Yes the first batch was all allocated to existing clients. I was dubious at first when I was told it’s super limited and new clients might not be able to get one but I guess it’s actually true this year and judging from the lines on launch day in stores in Asia it’s hugely in demand.
> 
> If you ever want a VCA contact I’d be happy to recommend my SA


Hi Asuki, is your SA in Sydney? May I have the contacts please?


----------



## surfer

cd0867 said:


> I’ve seen someone on the forum mentioned that for the previous HP she actually bought 3 necklaces and took 2 of the pendants to her jeweler so that they can add the earring post to back of the pendants. So that was how she was able to make it a set. I think it’s a great idea if you don’t mind the cost.


That might be me, I went a little crazy for the pink sevre


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh wow! Not a bad idea at all!


For those interested these HPs are from 2 different years. I also have gmop ones waiting to be done


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> For those interested these HPs are from 2 different years. I also have gmop ones waiting to be done
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215763
> View attachment 5215764


Wow! Absolutely digging the idea of converting the pendants into matching earrings! I love this on you.


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> For those interested these HPs are from 2 different years. I also have gmop ones waiting to be done
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215763
> View attachment 5215764


Are you getting this year’s pendant as well? I know how much you love pink


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Absolutely digging the idea of converting the pendants into matching earrings! I love this on you.


Thanks dear!! I just love them so much- my own little vca creations


----------



## surfer

JewelryLover101 said:


> Are you getting this year’s pendant as well? I know how much you love pink


How could I not?


----------



## jenaps

surfer said:


> How could I not?


Are you going to get 3 and turn 2 of them into earrings?   I love your style.


----------



## surfer

jenaps said:


> Are you going to get 3 and turn 2 of them into earrings?   I love your style.


I guess one can never say never with VCA


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone have an SA (UK) they can recommend? I think I've changed my mind about the this pendant  and want to check out a couple of other pieces at the same time too.


----------



## fashionelite

I’ve noticed in all the pictures that the hp looks like a really nice pink in the vca box, but when people post pics of them wearing it, it looks like a very muted pink/purple. Is that really the case? I have yet to see a photo of someone wearing it where it looks like a nice pink


----------



## JewelryLover101

fashionelite said:


> I’ve noticed in all the pictures that the hp looks like a really nice pink in the vca box, but when people post pics of them wearing it, it looks like a very muted pink/purple. Is that really the case? I have yet to see a photo of someone wearing it where it looks like a nice pink


This is my thought exactly. I started reconsidering once I saw photos, but you’re right, all the really nice photos are in the box. It looks kind of meh in photos of someone wearing it.


----------



## Rana S

fashionelite said:


> I’ve noticed in all the pictures that the hp looks like a really nice pink in the vca box, but when people post pics of them wearing it, it looks like a very muted pink/purple. Is that really the case? I have yet to see a photo of someone wearing it where it looks like a nice pink


It is not pink in real life . It is definitely mauve / lilac / purple pink .
this is my photo wearing it.. you can see clearly the difference between it and the pink butterfly. However it depends on your own preference and if you like this shade of pink .. for me I like all pinks


----------



## Notorious Pink

fashionelite said:


> I’ve noticed in all the pictures that the hp looks like a really nice pink in the vca box, but when people post pics of them wearing it, it looks like a very muted pink/purple. Is that really the case? I have yet to see a photo of someone wearing it where it looks like a nice pink


 
I am finding that taking photos of this is very difficult. The way the stone looks visually changes in front of my eyes depending on the background. I have scarves that are perfect match which make the stone look dull in the photograph. Anything that is not natural lighting does not work at all. It’s a million times better in person


----------



## Asuki

Agree 100% with @Notorious Pink it’a very difficult to capture in photos how it looks on person!


----------



## jenaps

I def agree.  It’s very hard to capture the color in photos. When I wear it - it goes perfectly with the pink in this scarf.  But in the photo it looks like a different color. You def have to see it irl.


----------



## Chanbal

periogirl28 said:


> For me, the 2015 suits me best. Having seen the 2021 myself, my decision was made to pass on it although I like that it is overall a much more purple shade in comparison. To me the 2015 matches my Hermes Sakura bags/ SLGs and the current one matches my Mauve Sylvester bags/ SLGs very well. In the end it really depends on how you feel about it. May I add my congrats to everyone who got theirs. I didn’t take pics at the store.
> Regarding stock, Asia is severely limited. Not enough restock expected.
> From one European SA, for customers with no purchase history, almost guaranteed but with non-refundable full deposit, (store credit given) and only expected by Christmas. Hope this helps. I do not shop in the US so have no SA or intel to share.


@periogirl28 I appreciate your input, thank you. I've the pink porcelain HP, which I think it's very cute, but I wear it very little. I find it great for summer vacations, and summer has been spent mostly at home in the last 2 years. I can't go to the store now and it's possibly that it will be sold out by the time I'm able to go. Though, I recall to have seen last year's HP in stores months after its release. So I'll keep browsing here and having fun with the ones that got it this year.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Are there any other members out there who have the 2015 pink porcelain pendant who really are trying to resist the FOMO on this pendant? I know in my heart I really do not need two pink holiday pendants (personally I find it hard to justify two very similar pendants at this price point), but the FOMO is real for me


----------



## kimber418

JewelryLover101 said:


> Are there any other members out there who have the 2015 pink porcelain pendant who really are trying to resist the FOMO on this pendant? I know in my heart I really do not need two pink holiday pendants (personally I find it hard to justify two very similar pendants at this price point), but the FOMO is real for me


Yes, I have the 2015 pink porcelain pendant and yes I did order the 2021 pink pendant.  I was a bit disappointed it was pink again but I did get it because I really loved what I saw in the photos of it and I like it a bit more than the 2015 pink porcelain pendant.


----------



## nycmamaofone

By the way, my SA told me this year’s frenzy over the HP is unparalleled…I found that interesting given the initial dismay and spam comparisons.


----------



## 911snowball

In agreement with Kimber- the pendant this year is quite beautiful IRL for sure!  A more subtle pink shade. I also have both now. 
 nycmamaofone, the comments by your SA make me hopeful that VCA will realize how much we all love pink and maybe prompt them to do a matching earring as has been discussed here.  I have the onyx ones from years ago and they are wonderful!


----------



## lemontart

JewelryLover101 said:


> Are there any other members out there who have the 2015 pink porcelain pendant who really are trying to resist the FOMO on this pendant? I know in my heart I really do not need two pink holiday pendants (personally I find it hard to justify two very similar pendants at this price point), but the FOMO is real for me



I have the 2015 HP but also got the 2021. The 2 pinks are completely different shades. As a pink lover I have to get both


----------



## **Ann**

So i got ahold of US customer service today. He stated that the pendant was released to purchase online for a short time on Oct 1. I haven't heard of 1 person who was able to buy one online...anyone else?


----------



## Asuki

Colour comparison with Hermes mauve sylvestre


----------



## rengb6

**Ann** said:


> So i got ahold of US customer service today. He stated that the pendant was released to purchase online for a short time on Oct 1. I haven't heard of 1 person who was able to buy one online...anyone else?



I seriously doubt that was true in the US, as I began checking at 4am EST.


----------



## JewelryLover101

**Ann** said:


> So i got ahold of US customer service today. He stated that the pendant was released to purchase online for a short time on Oct 1. I haven't heard of 1 person who was able to buy one online...anyone else?


I seriously doubt that was true as well. I was told that CS sold their first batch to clients over the phone.


----------



## luxurina

Hi ladies! Anyone have an SA in the US they would recommend. My SA left and I feel so lost! Thanks


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> By the way, my SA told me this year’s frenzy over the HP is unparalleled…I found that interesting given the initial dismay and spam comparisons.


So interesting!  Yea you wouldn’t think that if you read the immediate reaction on this thread!  For me it was love at first site. This is my favorite stone so far out of all of my VCA Alhambra purchases.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

jenaps said:


> So interesting!  Yea you wouldn’t think that if you read the immediate reaction on this thread!  For me it was love at first site. This is my favorite stone so far out of all of my VCA Alhambra purchases.



Same here too! It was love at first sight even when I saw the official VCA pics 

On the other hand, did any members here on Purseforum managed to obtain >1 piece of the Holiday Pendant? and which country are you from? Just curious cos of the limitation of quantities available this time and depending which countries get more stock. Not sure if I recalled wrongly, I think someone managed to get all 3 pieces from Dubai or UAE?


----------



## Ksyusha

Asuki said:


> Colour comparison with Hermes mauve sylvestre
> 
> View attachment 5216284


Perfect! Looks transparent)


----------



## Leo the Lion

My YouTube video is up on this beauty! A few more pictures in outdoor lighting, I'm so in love.


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> By the way, my SA told me this year’s frenzy over the HP is unparalleled…I found that interesting given the initial dismay and spam comparisons.


The herd mentality is strong. Pple have been conditioned with buy now it is very limited,  for VIP's only etc. and FOMO has kicked in too.
Their HP is their money making item every year, the cheapest materials at the highest price. Why would they make limited quantity of it?? I'm sure everyone that wants one will get it sooner or later.


----------



## kcavatu

**Ann** said:


> So i got ahold of US customer service today. He stated that the pendant was released to purchase online for a short time on Oct 1. I haven't heard of 1 person who was able to buy one online...anyone else?


not one!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I am finding that taking photos of this is very difficult. The way the stone looks visually changes in front of my eyes depending on the background. I have scarves that are perfect match which make the stone look dull in the photograph. Anything that is not natural lighting does not work at all. It’s a million times better in person


This is true. I tried to compare it to my Chopard
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 watch but the light won't hit it right. Had to stuff something underneath to elevate it here. It is closer to the strap colour not to the pink MOP. I have quickly found it a loving forever home though.


----------



## ThisVNchick

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Same here too! It was love at first sight even when I saw the official VCA pics
> 
> On the other hand, did any members here on Purseforum managed to obtain >1 piece of the Holiday Pendant? and which country are you from? Just curious cos of the limitation of quantities available this time and depending which countries get more stock. Not sure if I recalled wrongly, I think someone managed to get all 3 pieces from Dubai or UAE?


I was offered two, one for myself and one for my daughter, but I passed on the one for myself because I have a big purchase coming in by the end of the year. I’m in the US. But I’m sure having a purchase history and knowing the store manager helped, as I am sure they don’t want to sell multiples to resellers.


----------



## **Ann**

ThisVNchick said:


> I was offered two, one for myself and one for my daughter, but I passed on the one for myself because I have a big purchase coming in by the end of the year. I’m in the US. But I’m sure having a purchase history and knowing the store manager helped, as I am sure they don’t want to sell multiples to resellers.



lucky! I am just trying to get one for myself!


----------



## Rana S

Paired with my Burberry pink scarf


----------



## lisawhit

JewelryLover101 said:


> Are there any other members out there who have the 2015 pink porcelain pendant who really are trying to resist the FOMO on this pendant? I know in my heart I really do not need two pink holiday pendants (personally I find it hard to justify two very similar pendants at this price point), but the FOMO is real for me


I originally resisted but I knew I would regret it,  so I bought it and I'm waiting for it it to be lengthened and monogrammed...I've gotten all my HP's monogramed...I'll share pictures with the pink sevres when I receive it.


----------



## Frivole88

Here is mine paired with glycine Jige clutch. My hp is a darker stone. IMO, this pendant is much prettier to see in person than in pictures.



natural indoor light





bright indoor light


----------



## kimber418

kristinlorraine said:


> Here is mine paired with glycine Jige clutch. My hp is a darker stone. IMO, this pendant is much prettier to see in person than in pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> natural indoor light
> View attachment 5216904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bright indoor light
> View attachment 5216909


So gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

Alena21 said:


> This is true. I tried to compare it to my Chopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch but the light won't hit it right. Had to stuff something underneath to elevate it here. It is closer to the strap colour not to the pink MOP. I have quickly found it a loving forever home though.



It may be the lighting, but your stone looks much brighter and "poppier" than others that have been posted on here, if that makes sense.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

So happy to hear everyone reporting that the HP is much prettier IRL. I’m still waiting for mine to be engraved and extended, and I don’t even know what mine look like yet. Hope my SA picked one that I like.

Meanwhile I noticed that Chanel spring/summer 2022 RTW collection has quite a few pieces that would go well with the HP, for any of you that might be interested


----------



## lisawhit

It sounds like this holiday pendant will not be available for everyone?  I called a few boutiques inquiring for a friend and was told completely sold out and no longer adding people to the waitlist and the website only had 20 pendants…hmmmmm….


----------



## bhurry

So it seems like the VCA at Neiman’s store aren’t getting anymore of the HP.  I called at least 3 stores and they said that they will not be receiving anymore.  So I guess I will see if any VCA boutique will be able to put me on a waitlist since the waitlist I was on was at Neiman’s VCA.  Why is VCA making this so hard lol.


----------



## Myako

Hi, all.
I'm just curious...
Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
They ask me a pouch or box.
(except loyal customers)


----------



## JewelryLover101

lisawhit said:


> I originally resisted but I knew I would regret it,  so I bought it and I'm waiting for it it to be lengthened and monogrammed...I've gotten all my HP's monogramed...I'll share pictures with the pink sevres when I receive it.


Well I caved as well  Hoping it is different enough in person to justify having both! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## jenaps

Myako said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm just curious...
> Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
> Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
> They ask me a pouch or box.
> (except loyal customers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217182


Maybe they ran out?  They didn’t have any pouches left when I picked mine up.  I also got the larger box this time. But I’ve never gotten anything at VCA without a box!


----------



## Rana S

Myako said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm just curious...
> Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
> Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
> They ask me a pouch or box.
> (except loyal customers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217182


They give me the travel pouches and boxes with ever purchase but I need to remind them about the pouch .


----------



## Shiva2009

I am not sure if that helps but I was wait listed and they called me today from NYC  and said they just received another shipments so I can go pick up mine


----------



## **Ann**

Shiva2009 said:


> I am not sure if that helps but I was wait listed and they called me today from NYC  and said they just received another shipments so I can go pick up mine


Congrats! Do you know where you were on the waitlist?


----------



## Shiva2009

**Ann** said:


> Congrats! Do you know where you were on the waitlist?


I paid the deposit on 9/29 and was told need to wait for second shipment because first one is all sold out. I also have my mother pay deposit in VEGAS sooner than me and still nothing


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Myako said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm just curious...
> Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
> Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
> They ask me a pouch or box.
> (except loyal customers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217182



I’ve bought a few pieces of VCA in Japan and was told no pouches…


----------



## nicole0612

A pinker shade.


----------



## susan08

my SA in hawaii told me that they would not have a second shipment. Not sure if they lied or it's true. Can't believe they only have one shipment


----------



## sixteencandles

susan08 said:


> my SA in hawaii told me that they would not have a second shipment. Not sure if they lied or it's true. Can't believe they only have one shipment


I went to the neiman’s store yesterday at ala moana and they said the waitlist was closed… so I couldn’t order it there either


----------



## mfa777

Europe has them available in boutiques, maybe its possible to buy from them and ship it to you?


----------



## Bisoux78

nycmamaofone said:


> By the way, my SA told me this year’s frenzy over the HP is unparalleled…I found that interesting given the initial dismay and spam comparisons.


It's the pink. People have a soft spot for this color and in my opinion (at least subconsciously), the color is a form of escapism due to it's whimsical nature. In this pandemic, we all need our own little form of diversion.


----------



## cindy05

nicole0612 said:


> A pinker shade.


Wow. Love how it looks in these photos. Regretting not getting this.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Their HP is their money making item every year.



I have heard conflicting info on this. I think it may be their biggest PR piece, not necessarily their most remunerative one.


----------



## lill_canele

Not a fan of the 2021 holiday pendant (also don't like pink), but I've been loving all of your wonderful eye candy (especially styling photos) and enjoy reading the very informative discussions!


----------



## Rana S

lill_canele said:


> Not a fan of the 2021 holiday pendant (also don't like pink), but I've been loving all of your wonderful eye candy (especially styling photos) and enjoy reading the very informative discussions!


It is totally ok, to each his own .
Definitely pink is not everyone’s cup of tea.. but when you love it , the addiction is real


----------



## ShadowComet

I don't live near any VCA stores so the HP pendant was shipped to my house.I didn't like the first one because of inclusions and also a line on it. I asked for exchange and my SA sent me another one with a slightly lighter shade.  Now I'm a happy girl since my birthday is tomorrow. It is a beautiful pendant IRL. 

This is 1st one that I will return
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is 2nd one that I keep


----------



## Rana S

Happy birthday to you . The second one is definitely more beautiful


----------



## Follow My Obession

jenaps said:


> Maybe they ran out?  They didn’t have any pouches left when I picked mine up.  I also got the larger box this time. But I’ve never gotten anything at VCA without a box!


I received mine in a small pouch.


----------



## ShadowComet

Rana S said:


> Happy birthday to you . The second one is definitely more beautiful


Thanks Rana


----------



## kimber418

Bisoux78 said:


> It's the pink. People have a soft spot for this color and in my opinion (at least subconsciously), the color is a form of escapism due to it's whimsical nature. In this pandemic, we all need our own little form of diversion.



I 100% agree with this!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Myako said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm just curious...
> Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
> Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
> They ask me a pouch or box.
> (except loyal customers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217182


I’ve purchased 3 holiday pendants. Always they were in a box and the large travel pouch, with the piece that slides into a pouch.  I was given the same little pouch in your picture when I purchased a ring.


----------



## iruka

Still hoping to get one in Australia, have been waiting for SA calls. 
anyone has luck ?


----------



## Asuki

iruka said:


> Still hoping to get one in Australia, have been waiting for SA calls.
> anyone has luck ?


My SA told me waitlist is very long now so unlikely to get one sadly


----------



## roxytangerine

Does anyone know the status at the South Coast Plaza store in Costa Mesa? I'd just assumed that they'd be all sold out but maybe I will call and ask about a second shipment.


----------



## dianaetc

The 2nd batch came in yesterday at my home store, however it has all been spoken for.  From what my SA said, they only got 5 in 1st batch and 5 in 2nd batch (all spoken for). They are a small store but have gotten at least 10 calls a day about the HP.  She told me these HP are going to VIPs and repeated customers only.  Luckily to say I got one of them, I picked the one all the way to the left.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I hope more come in and everyone who wants one is able to get one.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Went to pick up a bracelet today and my SA said for the store’s second batch, they received a total of 1 HP. She has never seen anything like this and she has been with the company for 10+ years.


----------



## surfer

Getting mine on Wednesday. Can't wait to join this club


----------



## marbella8

Of course there were the people that loved it at first sight, but it’s so funny, this forum and the fact that people’s SAs keep telling them how little they are getting etc. is the best way to make people want something that was originally not so desirable to them, lol. Way to hype it up VCA!


----------



## MoreTorque

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve bought a few pieces of VCA in Japan and was told no pouches…



For Japan I only get the pouch when I got it lengthened. Same with Cartier in Japan….they don’t give you any pouches unless it’s a repair or cleaning


----------



## gagabag

My pendant matches my mask


----------



## snibor

Just popping in to say congrats to all who purchased the hp.  This year’s pendent is really gorgeous.   Keep the photos coming!


----------



## ThisVNchick

marbella8 said:


> Of course there were the people that loved it at first sight, but it’s so funny, this forum and the fact that people’s SAs keep telling them how little they are getting etc. is the best way to make people want something that was originally not so desirable to them, lol. Way to hype it up VCA!


Don’t know if VCA needs to hype up this year’s pendant…seems like SAs are saying no to a lot more people this year for even wanting to get on the waitlist. The SAs work on commission, I cannot imagine one who would turn away a potential client/sale if they knew a large shipment was coming or if they could fulfill all of the demand they’re getting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My impression is that there were a number of people who posted no opinions on this before purchasing and posted after receiving their piece. These might have been fans but just never wanted to post in advance.


----------



## Glitterbomb

roxytangerine said:


> Does anyone know the status at the South Coast Plaza store in Costa Mesa? I'd just assumed that they'd be all sold out but maybe I will call and ask about a second shipment.



They are sold out, and the waitlist is VERY long.


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

Hello, i just want to share my excitement. Just got this baby today and i can't get to choose as its the only pendant allocated to me.


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

Hello, i just want to share my excitement. Just got this baby today and i can't get to choose as its the only pendant allocated to me.


----------



## bhurry

luvallthingssparkly said:


> Hello, i just want to share my excitement. Just got this baby today and i can't get to choose as its the only pendant allocated to me.


Its pretty.  You’re lucky to be able to get one.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

bhurry said:


> Its pretty.  You’re lucky to be able to get one.  Wear it in good health.


Thank you so much. Ya i felt so lucky to even have one and its so pretty.


----------



## Rana S

luvallthingssparkly said:


> Hello, i just want to share my excitement. Just got this baby today and i can't get to choose as its the only pendant allocated to me.


Nice .. enjoy it


----------



## luvallthingssparkly

Rana S said:


> Nice .. enjoy it


Thank you Rana S


Rana S said:


> Nice .. enjoy it


----------



## warmhaus

Got mine just now, pairing with my bubblegum pink Birkin.  For those pink lovers out there, never let the photos fool you, this pendant does not seem to do enough justice until you see it in person.


----------



## mommafahionista

warmhaus said:


> Got mine just now, pairing with my bubblegum pink Birkin.  For those pink lovers out there, never let the photos fool you, this pendant does not seem to do enough justice until you see it in person.
> 
> View attachment 5219149


Can’t wait to see one in person. Would you say it is opaque or translucent? I noticed in some pics that it has an almost crystal-like shimmer to it. Hard to tell in photos.


----------



## roxytangerine

Glitterbomb said:


> They are sold out, and the waitlist is VERY long.


ARGH. I figured.


----------



## warmhaus

mommafahionista said:


> Can’t wait to see one in person. Would you say it is opaque or translucent? I noticed in some pics that it has an almost crystal-like shimmer to it. Hard to tell in photos.


Definitely not translucent.


----------



## rengb6

I've been on the waitlist at the Bellagio since September 26th. Has anyone heard any news on whether those of us who've been on the waitlist since before the release, will actually get a pendant?


----------



## Glitterbomb

There are 2 pendants for sale on VC if anyone is interested. They are around double the price of retail, but it might be worth it to those who really want one and can't get it!


----------



## kimber418

Glitterbomb said:


> There are 2 pendants for sale on VC if anyone is interested. They are around double the price of retail, but it might be worth it to those who really want one and can't get it!



What site is VC?


----------



## kcavatu

kimber418 said:


> What site is VC?





			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/


----------



## jenlee8751

mfa777 said:


> I actually just bought a HP in Paris, they have few more in stock for sure.


What was the price in Paris?


----------



## nycmamaofone

I saw this on Instagram (credit in photo). I can’t believe the gorgeousness of the pink MOP in this watch. Why didn’t they make the Hp in this pink MOP???


----------



## Asuki

nycmamaofone said:


> I saw this on Instagram (credit in photo). I can’t believe the gorgeousness of the pink MOP in this watch. Why didn’t they make the Hp in this pink MOP???


Pink MOP is very limited and currently reserved for higher end pieces like this watch.


----------



## shannily

Myako said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm just curious...
> Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
> Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
> They ask me a pouch or box.
> (except loyal customers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217182


From my experience any purchase comes with a box (be it pendants, bracelets, rings). However I’ve had a SA that needed to be reminded to add a pouch. My current SA gives me the pouches automatically, including for this year’s HP. I’ve been given the bigger and the smaller pouches before.
Haven’t had an issue where it was choosing between a box or a pouch.


----------



## Myako

shannily said:


> From my experience any purchase comes with a box (be it pendants, bracelets, rings). However I’ve had a SA that needed to be reminded to add a pouch. My current SA gives me the pouches automatically, including for this year’s HP. I’ve been given the bigger and the smaller pouches before.
> Haven’t had an issue where it was choosing between a box or a pouch.



Thank you for ur comment.
Isn't it in japan?
When I purchased some items in paris, yes, they gave me a box and a few pouches. 
But, In Japan, they don't give use pouches...so stingy(but I got a pouch when I received my item from a repair.)


----------



## gagabag

Myako said:


> Thank you for ur comment.
> Isn't it in japan?
> When I purchased some items in paris, yes, they gave me a box and a few pouches.
> But, In Japan, they don't give use pouches...so stingy(but I got a pouch when I received my item from a repair.)


I am from AU but have bought several items overseas, including Japan whilst travelling pre Covid. It’s only in Japan that I wasn’t given a pouch, which was fine with me as my SA back home gives them to me upon request, without any fuss. It must be a Japan thing


----------



## shannily

Myako said:


> Thank you for ur comment.
> Isn't it in japan?
> When I purchased some items in paris, yes, they gave me a box and a few pouches.
> But, In Japan, they don't give use pouches...so stingy(but I got a pouch when I received my item from a repair.)
> [/Q





Myako said:


> Thank you for ur comment.
> Isn't it in japan?
> When I purchased some items in paris, yes, they gave me a box and a few pouches.
> But, In Japan, they don't give use pouches...so stingy(but I got a pouch when I received my item from a repair.)


my purchases were made in Hong Kong. Surprising how Japan doesn’t allow pouches with purchases.


----------



## bhurry

Omg, I see that this year’s HP is already being sold on couple sites that is almost double the price.  I just can’t believe that VCA made a very limited amount and it’s not even December yet.  Should I just give up????


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

bhurry said:


> Omg, I see that this year’s HP is already being sold on couple sites that is almost double the price.  I just can’t believe that VCA made a very limited amount and it’s not even December yet.  Should I just give up????


Yes, it’s very disturbing. Customers who want one for their own personal use can’t get one, but some are getting one to make a huge profit. Something feels wrong about the whole thing.


----------



## cali_to_ny

3kidsmakes5 said:


> Yes, it’s very disturbing. Customers who want one for their own personal use can’t get one, but some are getting one to make a huge profit. Something feels wrong about the whole thing.


I've heard that a lot of celebs/influencers do this with the free stuff they get. So they get paid for posting AND profit on limited release items. Ain't capitalism grand.


----------



## JewelryLover101

My holiday pendant arrived today! It is a beauty  I am so glad I decided to get it in the end when I was offered. I couldn't be more thrilled with the color. I personally would call it "mauve" - it leans more purple than the 2015 pendant.

Plus another pink comparison! These were all taken in natural light with no filters.


----------



## kimber418

JewelryLover101 said:


> My holiday pendant arrived today! It is a beauty  I am so glad I decided to get it in the end when I was offered. I couldn't be more thrilled with the color. I personally would call it "mauve" - it leans more purple than the 2015 pendant.
> 
> Plus another pink comparison! These were all taken in natural light with no filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221090
> View attachment 5221091
> View attachment 5221092


Love the Pink comparison.  Thank you for sharing!   All 3 are gorgeous.  Can't wait to get my new Holiday pendant~


----------



## txx819

Myako said:


> Thank you for ur comment.
> Isn't it in japan?
> When I purchased some items in paris, yes, they gave me a box and a few pouches.
> But, In Japan, they don't give use pouches...so stingy(but I got a pouch when I received my item from a repair.)


I heard a few stories from friends that they were asked to only pick one out of a pouch or box in Japan as well


----------



## **Ann**

I was told I was first on the waitlist at a boutique and they still have my deposit, but I have yet to hear from them. So I reached out and found one through a personal shopper in New York and it's waiting on me at home to open after work. Another personal shopper in Miami also has one if anyone is interested.


----------



## hopiko

**Ann** said:


> I was told I was first on the waitlist at a boutique and they still have my deposit, but I have yet to hear from them. So I reached out and found one through a personal shopper in New York and it's waiting on me at home to open after work. Another personal shopper in Miami also has one if anyone is interested.


I am so glad that you were able to get one!  Mine arrived today after being lengthened and I LOVE it!!


----------



## lolliillol

For anyone who is from the UK, it is available online to order, just ordered mine and can’t wait to see it in person as it will be my first VCA piece


----------



## lynne_ross

bhurry said:


> Omg, I see that this year’s HP is already being sold on couple sites that is almost double the price.  I just can’t believe that VCA made a very limited amount and it’s not even December yet.  Should I just give up????


It is mid-October. I would keep asking stores or if you have a friend with a good relationship with an SA ask them to help you get one.


----------



## Alena21

In





Myako said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm just curious...
> Does vca give you a small green pouch when you purchased a pendant?
> Is this only boutiques in japan they don't give us the pouch?
> They ask me a pouch or box.
> (except loyal customers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217182


 In Japan I have been given ALWAYS : box, travel pouch, cleaning cloth. This new policy is bizarre.


----------



## iruka

lolliillol said:


> For anyone who is from the UK, it is available online to order, just ordered mine and can’t wait to see it in person as it will be my first VCA piece


I would love one but I am in Australia


----------



## Alena21

Having another go...


----------



## surfer

Joining the club today wooooo


----------



## AlexaKate

Taobao platform already hv fakes selling at USD50…..the seller even show the slab of stone she acquired! It’s only about a month since the launch of the necklace -.- when I learn of this brand few years ago, fake were much less common to my knowledge, but it’s like everywhere now, including the frivole and perlee collection which I think is relatively less well known than the alhambra …..


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Alena21 said:


> Having another go...


Wow so pretty. Both tulips and pendant.  Are you going to keep this one? This is new one right?


----------



## Alena21

Isabelle_ann said:


> Wow so pretty. Both tulips and pendant.  Are you going to keep this one? This is new one right?


Yes this is a second one.





AlexaKate said:


> Taobao platform already hv fakes selling at USD50…..the seller even show the slab of stone she acquired! It’s only about a month since the launch of the necklace -.- when I learn of this brand few years ago, fake were much less common to my knowledge, but it’s like everywhere now, including the frivole and perlee collection which I think is relatively less well known than the alhambra …..


Unbelievable!  Thanks for sharing. Only people  fluent in Mandarin  otherwise will know about it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

AlexaKate said:


> Taobao platform already hv fakes selling at USD50…..the seller even show the slab of stone she acquired! It’s only about a month since the launch of the necklace -.- when I learn of this brand few years ago, fake were much less common to my knowledge, but it’s like everywhere now, including the frivole and perlee collection which I think is relatively less well known than the alhambra …..


----------



## **Ann**

Glad I used a personal shopper to source one for me!


----------



## jenaps

**Ann** said:


> Glad I used a personal shopper to source one for me!


So glad you were able to get one!!! It’s beautiful.


----------



## **Ann**

jenaps said:


> So glad you were able to get one!!! It’s beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## myztic

Tried to get the pendant but unfortunately no stock and waitlists are full. (Didn’t matter about my purchase history, I bought a lot this year. Wait list is closed in my stores.)


----------



## rengb6

myztic said:


> Tried to get the pendant but unfortunately no stock and waitlists are full. (Didn’t matter about my purchase history, I bought a lot this year. Wait list is closed in my stores.)



I don’t know if you’re annoyed, but I’m annoyed. Why has it been available online in Asia and Europe but not the US?!


----------



## Paola1976

**Ann** said:


> I was told I was first on the waitlist at a boutique and they still have my deposit, but I have yet to hear from them. So I reached out and found one through a personal shopper in New York and it's waiting on me at home to open after work. Another personal shopper in Miami also has one if anyone is interested.


I am interested. I am local in Miami


----------



## Paola1976

**Ann** said:


> Glad I used a personal shopper to source one for me!


Can u send me the info on the personal shopper from Miami? Thank u


----------



## Paola1976

Paola1976 said:


> I am interested. I am local in Miami


Can u send me the info of the personal shopper from Miamo


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Does anyone know if second batches have come in? And if there is really so many fewer pieces available this year? It really makes no sense to not meet demand.


----------



## ThisVNchick

3kidsmakes5 said:


> Does anyone know if second batches have come in? And if there is really so many fewer pieces available this year? It really makes no sense to not meet demand.


The local store nearby me got their second “shipment” if you can even call it that. The store got one. But from what others are saying on here and on other forums, the waitlist at bigger stores are basically closed because their incoming shipment were less than what was supplied initially.

I don’t think it’s just VCA that can’t meet the demand of consumers this year. Other designer brands can barely restock their shelves (LV/Chanel/Hermès etc…). With COVID still in play, everything is taken down to 50-60% capacity to ensure a safe working environment for the artisans. Also, France seemed to be hit the hardest and had multiple shutdowns throughout 2021. The supply chain was affect at every step (less workers, less raw material due to less people being able to mine/source them). I’m sure it all contributed to the low inventory we’re seeing right now. Heck, I’m in a middle of a major home renovation and our cabinets that we ordered back in May is not scheduled to arrive until late November. That is a ridiculous wait time for something that would take 6-8 weeks tops pre-covid.


----------



## birkin10600

Hello lovely ladies!  My HP arrived this morning. Here's some photos of my pendant. I am so happy, my SA picked the nicest piece for me. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

ThisVNchick said:


> The local store nearby me got their second “shipment” if you can even call it that. The store got one. But from what others are saying on here and on other forums, the waitlist at bigger stores are basically closed because their incoming shipment were less than what was supplied initially.
> 
> I don’t think it’s just VCA that can’t meet the demand of consumers this year. Other designer brands can barely restock their shelves (LV/Chanel/Hermès etc…). With COVID still in play, everything is taken down to 50-60% capacity to ensure a safe working environment for the artisans. Also, France seemed to be hit the hardest and had multiple shutdowns throughout 2021. The supply chain was affect at every step (less workers, less raw material due to less people being able to mine/source them). I’m sure it all contributed to the low inventory we’re seeing right now. Heck, I’m in a middle of a major home renovation and our cabinets that we ordered back in May is not scheduled to arrive until late November. That is a ridiculous wait time for something that would take 6-8 weeks tops pre-covid.



All that makes sense. Maybe more will trickle in later. I always try to be optimistic!
(Good luck with your renovations I hope the cabinets get there sooner than expected!)


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I hope there will be more coming in. It is the holiday pendant - hopefully, like past years, it will be available up until Christmas?

A lovely SA kept 2 for me to look at (and choose from) through video calls. I have no idea what I am looking for.  

Pink? Speckles? Sparkle? Shimmer? Hmm ... 







(Photos courtesy of NBS SA)


----------



## **Ann**

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I hope there will be more coming in. It is the holiday pendant - hopefully, like past years, it will be available up until Christmas?
> 
> A lovely SA kept 2 for me to look at (and choose from) through video calls. I have no idea what I am looking for.
> 
> Pink? Speckles? Sparkle? Shimmer? Hmm ...
> 
> View attachment 5224710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224714
> 
> 
> (Photos courtesy of NBS SA)


Where are you located? I would pick the one on the left as you’re looking at the pic personally.


----------



## ssssamana

Hi all ! I've been going through this forum for ages, when I saw the release of the pendant I personally loved it and was ready to buy, but I've never purchased from van cleef before so from my understanding I was already a little behind in getting to it. however, I've been calling the boutique pretty much every single day in hopes that they'll finally have it, and the response has always been that they will receive a new shipment they are just unsure as to when. when I called today, the gentleman on the phone told me that they will not be releasing anymore pieces and was ushering me towards other pieces, I has my brother call from a different number too because I thought maybe they were just tired of hearing my voice lol. 
this brings me to ask, if anyone knows a SA who would be able to clarify if this is true or false and also if anyone knows a legitimate individual who is selling an authentic piece, I've tried my luck with some resellers already and all of them stopped responding to me when I would say I would want to take the piece to the VCA store and have it checked directly in front of me, so that clearly didn't work out. I've also had my friend who has quite a large profile in the store ask in regards to the restock of the pendant and there wasn't a clear response. 
I've always honestly been really selective when it comes to buying jewelry from high end brands but I have never felt so excited about a pendant before ! plan was to buy it for myself as a birthday gift but right now its looking like there's no chance of receiving one. Please can one of you amazing ladies let me know the details of VCA and if there's anything else I should be doing ! Thank you so much and congrats to the ladies who got the necklace ! Please share more pics of the gorgeous piece !


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hello. Sharing my LE HP2021 necklace. I initially doesn’t want to get it but my SA persuaded me to get it and I think he chose a nice color. My SA said that a second batch of this necklace might be coming soon but she doesn’t know when. Goodluck ladies


----------



## kadmia

Due to the kindness of a friend, I received mine today! It's definitely a subtle piece. A sweet shade of dusty rose, and I think very versatile. It doesn't pop against my medium tan skin tone, but I think it's extra lovely against cream. I agree with my 7 year-old son who said, I'm not usually a pink person, but that's a really cool pink!!  I hope more shipments arrive for all those who are hoping for one!


----------



## mommafahionista

ssssamana said:


> Hi all ! I've been going through this forum for ages, when I saw the release of the pendant I personally loved it and was ready to buy, but I've never purchased from van cleef before so from my understanding I was already a little behind in getting to it. however, I've been calling the boutique pretty much every single day in hopes that they'll finally have it, and the response has always been that they will receive a new shipment they are just unsure as to when. when I called today, the gentleman on the phone told me that they will not be releasing anymore pieces and was ushering me towards other pieces, I has my brother call from a different number too because I thought maybe they were just tired of hearing my voice lol.
> this brings me to ask, if anyone knows a SA who would be able to clarify if this is true or false and also if anyone knows a legitimate individual who is selling an authentic piece, I've tried my luck with some resellers already and all of them stopped responding to me when I would say I would want to take the piece to the VCA store and have it checked directly in front of me, so that clearly didn't work out. I've also had my friend who has quite a large profile in the store ask in regards to the restock of the pendant and there wasn't a clear response.
> I've always honestly been really selective when it comes to buying jewelry from high end brands but I have never felt so excited about a pendant before ! plan was to buy it for myself as a birthday gift but right now its looking like there's no chance of receiving one. Please can one of you amazing ladies let me know the details of VCA and if there's anything else I should be doing ! Thank you so much and congrats to the ladies who got the necklace ! Please share more pics of the gorgeous piece !


I wish I could give you better news, but the SA I work with said that they have been having to deny many, many requests to even their longtime customers if they hadn't already requested one. They make a limited number (not sure exactly what that # is) and I was told there was such an extremely high demand this year because of the pink color. Good luck in your search


----------



## EpiFanatic

ssssamana said:


> Hi all ! I've been going through this forum for ages, when I saw the release of the pendant I personally loved it and was ready to buy, but I've never purchased from van cleef before so from my understanding I was already a little behind in getting to it. however, I've been calling the boutique pretty much every single day in hopes that they'll finally have it, and the response has always been that they will receive a new shipment they are just unsure as to when. when I called today, the gentleman on the phone told me that they will not be releasing anymore pieces and was ushering me towards other pieces, I has my brother call from a different number too because I thought maybe they were just tired of hearing my voice lol.
> this brings me to ask, if anyone knows a SA who would be able to clarify if this is true or false and also if anyone knows a legitimate individual who is selling an authentic piece, I've tried my luck with some resellers already and all of them stopped responding to me when I would say I would want to take the piece to the VCA store and have it checked directly in front of me, so that clearly didn't work out. I've also had my friend who has quite a large profile in the store ask in regards to the restock of the pendant and there wasn't a clear response.
> I've always honestly been really selective when it comes to buying jewelry from high end brands but I have never felt so excited about a pendant before ! plan was to buy it for myself as a birthday gift but right now its looking like there's no chance of receiving one. Please can one of you amazing ladies let me know the details of VCA and if there's anything else I should be doing ! Thank you so much and congrats to the ladies who got the necklace ! Please share more pics of the gorgeous piece !


Ok, so please don't take this the wrong way.  I would normally never suggest this but I'm honestly just scheming to try to help you acquire a piece directly from the boutique because you seem very hesitant to buy from a reseller, even a trusted one.  These days, I would venture to say that MOST people would not require a reseller to take the piece to VCA to have it checked out.  And even if you did, VCA would NOT perform the service of checking a piece that YOU or another person is bringing in to verify authenticity or in anyway opine on authenticity.  So, I were in your shoes, (just me and no SA ever suggested this to me) I would go in to VCA, find a nice SA I vibe with, buy a piece that I love and then also ask about the HP pendant and tell them I would be ready to buy that too.  I have had SAs that I have worked with for years tell me that they could NOT get me a piece I wanted, and then call me 2 weeks and tell me that they have it.  I've experienced that at least a couple times, with my blue agate 5 motif and a pendant.  So I was really desperate and wanted it, and given that I already love VCA and have plenty of things I want to buy, that is what I would do.  If you think this is stupid and you don't love anything else at VCA, don't even consider my scheme.  Or if you are offended by compromising by buying something else to build a relationship with an SA, then please ignore me.  Just trying to come up with ideas.  Best of luck whichever way you go.  You could keep calling every day and who knows.  I will say that I am surprised how limited it seems.  But it does also seem to depend on which boutique people shop at.  Surprising that some people can choose from a number, but maybe that is a factor of how constant a customer that person is.  Hard to speculate.  I had no problem getting one, but I told my SA a few weeks before the launch, and she told me I would not get one in the first batch, which was fine with me.  Then she surprised me and said she was able to corral one for me in the first release.  So that was definitely cool of her.  But when I chatted with her at the end of the first day of release, she said it was a mad house.  People were coming in asking for the pendant, and I got the impression the SAs were probably doing some sort of internal battle to see how many each SA would get for their clients who had pre-requested.  I think that no walk-ins to the NYC flagship store scored one.  Their first batch were already all spoken for.  Again, best of luck to you.


----------



## 4LV

this is mine  paired with my sapphire frivole. Hope everyone who wanted it get one


----------



## 880

@4LV, @kadmia, it’s lovely on you both! 

@ssssamana, ITA with @EpiFanatic. I also think the holiday pendant works on some skin tones and not others. It might be possible that some people may see the pendant ans pass bc it might not be enough of a pop against their omplexion.  Or, it may be available at resellers down the road.


----------



## JewelryLover101

ssssamana said:


> Hi all ! I've been going through this forum for ages, when I saw the release of the pendant I personally loved it and was ready to buy, but I've never purchased from van cleef before so from my understanding I was already a little behind in getting to it. however, I've been calling the boutique pretty much every single day in hopes that they'll finally have it, and the response has always been that they will receive a new shipment they are just unsure as to when. when I called today, the gentleman on the phone told me that they will not be releasing anymore pieces and was ushering me towards other pieces, I has my brother call from a different number too because I thought maybe they were just tired of hearing my voice lol.
> this brings me to ask, if anyone knows a SA who would be able to clarify if this is true or false and also if anyone knows a legitimate individual who is selling an authentic piece, I've tried my luck with some resellers already and all of them stopped responding to me when I would say I would want to take the piece to the VCA store and have it checked directly in front of me, so that clearly didn't work out. I've also had my friend who has quite a large profile in the store ask in regards to the restock of the pendant and there wasn't a clear response.
> I've always honestly been really selective when it comes to buying jewelry from high end brands but I have never felt so excited about a pendant before ! plan was to buy it for myself as a birthday gift but right now its looking like there's no chance of receiving one. Please can one of you amazing ladies let me know the details of VCA and if there's anything else I should be doing ! Thank you so much and congrats to the ladies who got the necklace ! Please share more pics of the gorgeous piece !


Unfortunately this year seems to be a vastly different scenario from other years. In years past, getting a holiday pendant (online or otherwise) was never a problem. It seems VCA has become more like Chanel this year with very limited supply. This was not the case in the past.

I got my pendant through CS. I did not initially inquire about the pendant until the first or second day after release and was told they were completely sold out from pre-sales to existing clients. I got a call a few days later saying they had one available if I would like it. I think if I didn’t have a rather substantial purchase history, it would have been difficult to get one at all. However, going through CS may be your best option since they receive more pendants than any one individual boutique. Again, this is completely different from prior years. It was never this difficult in the past (and hopefully won’t be this difficult again in the future)! Sorry I don’t have a better suggestion for you!


----------



## boo1689

HP can finally come home with me now that extension is done


----------



## kimber418

boo1689 said:


> HP can finally come home with me now that extension is done
> View attachment 5226045


It is beautiful!  Cannot wait to get mine.  I am waiting for it to be lengthened and I also always get my initials on the back.  I am so curious  to compare it side by side with my pink porcelain from a few years ago.


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> It is beautiful!  Cannot wait to get mine.  I am waiting for it to be lengthened and I also always get my initials on the back.  I am so curious  to compare it side by side with my pink porcelain from a few years ago.


waiting on mine as well....I also do the initials and year!


----------



## kimber418

JewelryLover101 said:


> Unfortunately this year seems to be a vastly different scenario from other years. In years past, getting a holiday pendant (online or otherwise) was never a problem. It seems VCA has become more like Chanel this year with very limited supply. This was not the case in the past.
> 
> I got my pendant through CS. I did not initially inquire about the pendant until the first or second day after release and was told they were completely sold out from pre-sales to existing clients. I got a call a few days later saying they had one available if I would like it. I think if I didn’t have a rather substantial purchase history, it would have been difficult to get one at all. However, going through CS may be your best option since they receive more pendants than any one individual boutique. Again, this is completely different from prior years. It was never this difficult in the past (and hopefully won’t be this difficult again in the future)! Sorry I don’t have a better suggestion for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I already have my pendant coming to me but I am just wondering what "CS" is?   Thanks


----------



## JewelryLover101

It means Customer Service


----------



## ummi.7

Hi! Does anyone know when the second shipment will be at the stores? I made a deposit but not sure when I’ll get mine


----------



## Myako

I've heard from my SA, the HPs which are coming to boutiques tend to have darker inclusions.Also, they might have some more pendants in December.


----------



## ummi.7

Ahh okay! I made the deposit in Miami and was told end of October/early November - just haven’t been hearing anything from my SA


----------



## boo1689

ummi.7 said:


> Ahh okay! I made the deposit in Miami and was told end of October/early November - just haven’t been hearing anything from my SA



SA told me they are receiving 1 or 2 pieces at a time after the initial launch, so they are going through the waitlist slowly and not certain how many they will receive eventually.


----------



## ummi.7

Thanks so much xx


----------



## rengb6

I am on the waitlist at 4 different boutiques, which i started joining a week prior to the release. But I haven't had any luck tracking down a necklace. Yesterday I decided to try my luck with customer service (CS). They added me to their waitlist and within an hour they called back and told me that a necklace was found for me. My sister joined the waitlist several hours after me and they found one for her this morning. Before we were allowed to join the waitlist we were asked if we had prior purchase histories. So it seems like this release is more limited than previous years and VCA really is prioritizing previous customers (which I personally appreciate). 

So, if you have a prior purchase history and you're still on a waitlist, please *call CS!!!*


----------



## sosauce

I have a rose quartz bracelet from Tiffany that I’ve been trying to find something to match with, so I think this rhodonite pendant will be just perfect!

I just placed my order over the phone a minute ago. Yesterday, I called about purchasing the holiday pendant, but wasn’t given a chance, as I was told there was no inventory. So today, I called again. This time about being added to the waitlist, and surprisingly they told me they could sell one to me on the spot, because they just got in a new shipment. 

So definitely give customer service a call! It seems like their inventory is unpredictable, and changes day to day.


----------



## starryidsurprise

Hi! Was this customer service in the US? I tried calling this morning but they said that unfortunately because I haven’t purchased from their e-boutique, that they couldn’t add me to their waitlist. They said that they are asking people with boutique history to purchase from their local boutique.



sosauce said:


> I have a rose quartz bracelet from Tiffany that I’ve been trying to find something to match with, so I think this rhodonite pendant will be just perfect!
> 
> I just placed my order over the phone a minute ago. Yesterday, I called about purchasing the holiday pendant, but wasn’t given a chance, as I was told there was no inventory. So today, I called again. This time about being added to the waitlist, and surprisingly they told me they could sell one to me on the spot, because they just got in a new shipment.
> 
> So definitely give customer service a call! It seems like their inventory is unpredictable, and changes day to day.


----------



## JewelryLover101

rengb6 said:


> I am on the waitlist at 4 different boutiques, which i started joining a week prior to the release. But I haven't had any luck tracking down a necklace. Yesterday I decided to try my luck with customer service (CS). They added me to their waitlist and within an hour they called back and told me that a necklace was found for me. My sister joined the waitlist several hours after me and they found one for her this morning. Before we were allowed to join the waitlist we were asked if we had prior purchase histories. So it seems like this release is more limited than previous years and VCA really is prioritizing previous customers (which I personally appreciate).
> 
> So, if you have a prior purchase history and you're still on a waitlist, please *call CS!!!*


I personally really appreciate this as well. I have purchased from several boutiques, and none of the SAs whom I worked with in the past were at all helpful about this pendant. I have also purchased online before, and it seems that (for once) e-boutique loyalty has been rewarded!

I guess the SAs don't need the ongoing business? Who knows? But I will absolutely think twice about making any other purchase from them again in the future.


----------



## angelicskater16

Finally received my Holiday Pendant. Waited a bit for the extension to be done. It’s not the easiest stone to capture in pics. So in love with this piece!


----------



## ummi.7

So I called customer service and they said my order at the boutique was successful so I still need to wait on the second shipment and that I should contact the boutique for an ETA. So I called the boutique and they said they don’t have an ETA


----------



## SimplySerene

Thank you to those who have posted recently about calling customer service! I asked my SA to add me to the boutique waitlist but because I didn’t decide I wanted it until a week after launch he told me the list was quite long already. I took a chance and called CS today and they sold me one on the spot. I have made e-boutique purchases this year and that definitely helped me secure one


----------



## Ajohal

Does anyone have any tips of what to say when calling CS? I called and they asked for my name and after I told them I was looking for the pendant they said there are going to be no replenishments and there is no waitlist for CS…didn’t even check purchase history or anything


----------



## rengb6

Ajohal said:


> Does anyone have any tips of what to say when calling CS? I called and they asked for my name and after I told them I was looking for the pendant they said there are going to be no replenishments and there is no waitlist for CS…didn’t even check purchase history or anything



Do you have a purchase history? If so, I'd call back. They asked if the number I was calling from is the one associated with my account. I think they used my phone number to look at my account and verify my purchase history. After that, I just told them I was interested in the holiday pendant and they added me to the list!


----------



## bhurry

I forgot to mention the other day that after calling so many boutiques and being on so many waitlist, I decided to just call CS and basically just asked if there were any pendants available and was put on hold for couple of minutes and was told they have 1 available.  I was surprised as I was already anticipating the answer to be “unfortunately none available”.  The person did verify though that I had a purchase history and I did.  I had only purchase 1 item online and after he verified that he went ahead and processed my purchase.  Normally, I would like to purchase in person to be able to pick the stone but I guess this year seems almost impossible to even get on a waitlist.  I’m happy I took a chance to call.  Good luck to everyone looking to get one.


----------



## sosauce

starryidsurprise said:


> Hi! Was this customer service in the US? I tried calling this morning but they said that unfortunately because I haven’t purchased from their e-boutique, that they couldn’t add me to their waitlist. They said that they are asking people with boutique history to purchase from their local boutique.



Yes, it was in the US.

They asked to confirm my personal information to see my sales history. I don’t live near a boutique, so I dont have any in-store history. And I only had one prior online purchase with them in the past year, but they let me buy this year’s pendant.

It seems that as long as you have purchased at least one item online that you will be able to buy this year’s pendant over the phone.


----------



## lynne_ross

I am hearing from SAs that the pendant is sold out and no more are coming. Others hearing the same?


----------



## jehaga

JewelryLover101 said:


> I got my pendant through CS. I did not initially inquire about the pendant until the first or second day after release and was told they were completely sold out from pre-sales to existing clients. I got a call a few days later saying they had one available if I would like it. I think if I didn’t have a rather substantial purchase history, it would have been difficult to get one at all. However, going through CS may be your best option since they receive more pendants than any one individual boutique. Again, this is completely different from prior years. It was never this difficult in the past (and hopefully won’t be this difficult again in the future)! Sorry I don’t have a better suggestion for you!


JewelryLover101Thank you for sharing this incredible information! PFer's are the best!

I just read your post this morning and called CS as soon as I was able to. Now I have one on order!!!!! My SA at NM has not been helpful at all and told me I was pretty low on the wait list.

The SA on the phone was AMAZING. At first she told me that they have been sold out, but then asked if I had a history with VCA. I said I had a pretty long history. Then she asked where I did most of my purchases. I told her the two stores that I normally go to, and that I've purchased online as well (a little sweet Alhambra bracelet that I didn't want to bother the SA at the stores with).

She asked for my email and then put me on hold for a short moment, and then came back on the phone and told me that they do have one available, and it is because I had made a purchase online before. She was very apologetic that the HP might not be shipped out this week. I said, "NO PROBLEM!" She gave me her name and said to ask for her if I would like to purchase anything else in the future.

I'd pretty much given up on being able to get this year's HP, and even stopped checking this thread regularly. There is one thread I read every morning before I get out of bed, and this morning, I just decided to pop in here for a looksee. What luck!


----------



## misosoupafly

Ajohal said:


> Does anyone have any tips of what to say when calling CS? I called and they asked for my name and after I told them I was looking for the pendant they said there are going to be no replenishments and there is no waitlist for CS…didn’t even check purchase history or anything




Anybody had luck in getting one through customer service in Canada? Also got the same response that the e-boutique will no longer receive any more holiday pendants. 

Thanks!


----------



## cloee

re: Canada, I would love to know too. Haven’t had any luck in store even if I was listed early on. thank you


----------



## JewelryLover101

jehaga said:


> JewelryLover101Thank you for sharing this incredible information! PFer's are the best!
> 
> I just read your post this morning and called CS as soon as I was able to. Now I have one on order!!!!! My SA at NM has not been helpful at all and told me I was pretty low on the wait list.
> 
> The SA on the phone was AMAZING. At first she told me that they have been sold out, but then asked if I had a history with VCA. I said I had a pretty long history. Then she asked where I did most of my purchases. I told her the two stores that I normally go to, and that I've purchased online as well (a little sweet Alhambra bracelet that I didn't want to bother the SA at the stores with).
> 
> She asked for my email and then put me on hold for a short moment, and then came back on the phone and told me that they do have one available, and it is because I had made a purchase online before. She was very apologetic that the HP might not be shipped out this week. I said, "NO PROBLEM!" She gave me her name and said to ask for her if I would like to purchase anything else in the future.
> 
> I'd pretty much given up on being able to get this year's HP, and even stopped checking this thread regularly. There is one thread I read every morning before I get out of bed, and this morning, I just decided to pop in here for a looksee. What luck!


I am so glad this worked for you! It sounds like a lot of people in the US are having luck going through CS! I am glad you were one of them!


----------



## birkin10600

Today I am wearing my HP. I love that the inclusions is blending in and not too busy.


----------



## carrie8

I got my pendant today. A lot of inclusions, but matches with my mauve sylvestre clic-clac.


----------



## **Ann**

carrie8 said:


> I got my pendant today. A lot of inclusions, but matches with my mauve sylvestre clic-clac.


Congrats! Was yours from customer service?


----------



## carrie8

**Ann** said:


> Congrats! Was yours from customer service?


Thank you! I called in septembre to customer service in Paris. I had previous online purchases.


----------



## lisawhit

Just received mine…I like it


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Finally received mine this week. It took VCA 2 weeks to have it engraved and extended. I had my SA pick the darkest shade possible, and unfortunately it doesn’t have as much white shimmer as some of the pieces I’ve seen here.

And here are my updated LE holiday pendant collection photos, as well as some comparison shots of all my VCA pink pieces.


----------



## **Ann**

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Finally received mine this week. It took VCA 2 weeks to have it engraved and extended. I had my SA pick the darkest shade possible, and unfortunately it doesn’t have as much white shimmer as some of the pieces I’ve seen here.
> 
> And here are my updated LE holiday pendant collection photos, as well as some comparison shots of all my VCA pink pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229506
> View attachment 5229507
> View attachment 5229508
> View attachment 5229510
> View attachment 5229511
> View attachment 5229509
> View attachment 5229512
> View attachment 5229513
> View attachment 5229514


Beautiful! Do you mind posting a pick of the back? I've yet to see the engraving on one to see what it looks like. TIA!


----------



## SimplySerene

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Finally received mine this week. It took VCA 2 weeks to have it engraved and extended. I had my SA pick the darkest shade possible, and unfortunately it doesn’t have as much white shimmer as some of the pieces I’ve seen here.
> 
> And here are my updated LE holiday pendant collection photos, as well as some comparison shots of all my VCA pink pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229506
> View attachment 5229507
> View attachment 5229508
> View attachment 5229510
> View attachment 5229511
> View attachment 5229509
> View attachment 5229512
> View attachment 5229513
> View attachment 5229514



These photos are stunning and your pendant is a beautiful color!


----------



## tenshix

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Finally received mine this week. It took VCA 2 weeks to have it engraved and extended. I had my SA pick the darkest shade possible, and unfortunately it doesn’t have as much white shimmer as some of the pieces I’ve seen here.
> 
> And here are my updated LE holiday pendant collection photos, as well as some comparison shots of all my VCA pink pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229506
> View attachment 5229507
> View attachment 5229508
> View attachment 5229510
> View attachment 5229511
> View attachment 5229509
> View attachment 5229512
> View attachment 5229513
> View attachment 5229514



Wow!! I have died and gone to VCA HP pendant heaven. Amazing collection, especially that sweet MOP watch!! Congratulations on all of it dear!


----------



## ashton

Hi Ladies 

I got my holiday pendant today.. I chose the one on the left cos I wanted a light one with less inclusions. but not sure if I should have gone for the one in the middle W more pop or colour.  What do you guys think?


----------



## **Ann**

ashton said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my holiday pendant today.. I chose the one on the left cos I wanted a light one with less inclusions. but not sure if I should have gone for the one in the middle W more pop or colour.  What do you guys think?


I personally like the middle one. I like some even inclusions to give it dimension.


----------



## bhurry

ashton said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my holiday pendant today.. I chose the one on the left cos I wanted a light one with less inclusions. but not sure if I should have gone for the one in the middle W more pop or colour.  What do you guys think?


I like the middle one


----------



## rengb6

Here are the pendants that my sister and I received. The one on the left is a bit more lavender and the one on the right is pinker. We're in love!


----------



## Gracilan

ashton said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my holiday pendant today.. I chose the one on the left cos I wanted a light one with less inclusions. but not sure if I should have gone for the one in the middle W more pop or colour.  What do you guys think?



I like the middle one


----------



## sosauce

Just got my pendant. Comparing the rhodonite in the VCA holiday pendant with the rose quartz in the Tiffany hardware bracelet

It’s interesting how when I first saw them together, they looked to be a very similar color match. Of course, in different lighting, the contrast is more obvious.

It doesn’t bother me though, since a bracelet and pendant are separated quite a bit when worn.


----------



## kcavatu

I am super excited to be able to get one. I too had an online purchase history and called CS.


----------



## SimplySerene

Here is mine that I got from the e-boutique! A lot of inclusions but I like that it’s a darker pink color.


----------



## snibor

SimplySerene said:


> Here is mine that I got from the e-boutique! A lot of inclusions but I like that it’s a darker pink color.


Really gorgeous!  The inclusions give it character.  Congrats!


----------



## Frivole88

snibor said:


> Really gorgeous!  The inclusions give it character.  Congrats!



I agree! I prefer the one with inclusion and darker mauve color because it gives the pendant more character and distinct contrast from  2015 ceramic pink HP.


----------



## jesschr

Anyone have any luck with CS in Canada?


----------



## starryidsurprise

Has anyone been successful with US CS more recently? I tried calling today and was told they were completely sold out


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

No luck. My husband called and was just told about the long waiting lists at different stores.


----------



## boo1689

I have a friend who paid the deposit at a US  boutique a couple weeks ago without any purchase history.  She was notified by SA today that the boutique’s waitlist is too long even for customers with purchase history and regrettably she was refunded and taken off the waitlist .


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Ouch. That’s terrible. It sounds like they aren’t expecting many more pieces.


----------



## 4LV

For people who had their HP extended, how long do you extended for and do you get an extra jump ring or just lengthen the main chain. This is my first HP so thank you for your information in advance!


----------



## prettychic

4LV said:


> For people who had their HP extended, how long do you extended for and do you get an extra jump ring or just lengthen the main chain. This is my first HP so thank you for your information in advance!


They extend two inches and yes they include an extra jump ring, very tiny but it all works???Enjoy!


----------



## JewelryLover101

4LV said:


> For people who had their HP extended, how long do you extended for and do you get an extra jump ring or just lengthen the main chain. This is my first HP so thank you for your information in advance!


VCA will only include two jump rings, never three (unlike Cartier). So they will extend it up to two inches, but the first jump ring will be removed.


----------



## 4LV

prettychic said:


> They extend two inches and yes they include an extra jump ring, very tiny but it all works???Enjoy!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Chanbal

lisawhit said:


> Just received mine…I like it


Congrats on your new HP. Which one do you like best?


----------



## 4LV

JewelryLover101 said:


> VCA will only include two jump rings, never three (unlike Cartier). So they will extend it up to two inches, but the first jump ring will be removed.


Originally there is only one jump ring and one clasp, I wonder if I could keep the original and add another with the two inches added on.


----------



## meridian

4LV said:


> Originally there is only one jump ring and one clasp, I wonder if I could keep the original and add another with the two inches added on.


For my 3 previous HPs (including last year’s) they have done this at my request. This year was the first year they refused so I returned the pendant . I actually find myself using all 3 lengths and knowing that I wouldn’t have that option with this pendant made it a no-go for me


----------



## 4LV

meridian said:


> For my 3 previous HPs (including last year’s) they have done this at my request. This year was the first year they refused so I returned the pendant . I actually find myself using all 3 lengths and knowing that I wouldn’t have that option with this pendant made it a no-go for me


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. I wonder what other people's experience were. I am going to ask them to add another ring instead of replacing one. Hope they will do as I request. Thank you for the head up.


----------



## JewelryLover101

4LV said:


> Originally there is only one jump ring and one clasp, I wonder if I could keep the original and add another with the two inches added on.


There are two jump rings originally. At about 15.5 inches and 16.5 inches. They will extend the length up to two inches, but the original ring at 15.5 inches will be removed.


----------



## marbella8

meridian said:


> For my 3 previous HPs (including last year’s) they have done this at my request. This year was the first year they refused so I returned the pendant . I actually find myself using all 3 lengths and knowing that I wouldn’t have that option with this pendant made it a no-go for me



Yes, like you, I always added a third ring, but when they did it for me in 2020, they said it was no longer going to be done per corporate policy. I love having the 3 options. Too bad.


----------



## 4LV

JewelryLover101 said:


> There are two jump rings originally. At about 15.5 inches and 16.5 inches. They will extend the length up to two inches, but the original ring at 15.5 inches will be removed.


Thank you for the information, I wish they could just add one extra.


----------



## jehaga

Very pink!


----------



## jehaga

updated lineup


----------



## park56

marbella8 said:


> Yes, like you, I always added a third ring, but when they did it for me in 2020, they said it was no longer going to be done per corporate policy. I love having the 3 options. Too bad.


I don’t understand why they have that policy…


----------



## candymonstr

park56 said:


> I don’t understand why they have that policy…


I was told it because it would make the necklace unbalanced … I suppose because the clasp would need to be off-center behind the neck for the pendant to be centred?


----------



## marbella8

candymonstr said:


> I was told it because it would make the necklace unbalanced … I suppose because the clasp would need to be off-center behind the neck for the pendant to be centred?





park56 said:


> I don’t understand why they have that policy…



Not sure to be honest, mine have never looked off center?


----------



## AlexaKate

Most likely becuz everyone buying this necklace would like an extension if it just gives a third option on styling, the way they do it now keep just two same options but longer, so the number of free extensions would be less, which is a cost borne by the company ~~just my two cents


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Well, the holiday pendant is still on the website. Would they not remove it if it was completely sold out?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My home store doesn’t know if they’re getting a second batch, but I’m at the top of that list. On the other hand, I was able to secure one through my Paris SA!


----------



## jesschr

LovingTheOrange said:


> My home store doesn’t know if they’re getting a second batch, but I’m at the top of that list. On the other hand, I was able to secure one through my Paris SA!


I added myself to a waitlist in Paris. How long did you have to wait before you got a call? I heard you get 30 mins to decide before it goes to the next person


----------



## LovingTheOrange

jesschr said:


> I added myself to a waitlist in Paris. How long did you have to wait before you got a call? I heard you get 30 mins to decide before it goes to the next person


I have a SA, so I just messaged him.


----------



## mewt

Question for those that got your pendants; did it come with a blue sticker seal at the back? I see a lot of resellers offering these (see the blue sticker) and I'm wondering if they're fake.


----------



## Gracilan

mewt said:


> Question for those that got your pendants; did it come with a blue sticker seal at the back? I see a lot of resellers offering these (see the blue sticker) and I'm wondering if they're fake.
> 
> View attachment 5237782



I believe the blue sticker is to prevent the gold backing on the pendant from getting scratched. All holiday pendants have gold backing should you wish to have it engraved.


----------



## mewt

Gracilan said:


> I believe the blue sticker is to prevent the gold backing on the pendant from getting scratched. All holiday pendants have gold backing should you wish to have it engraved.


Another person told me the pendants they've bought, online or in boutique, haven't come with the seal (including this holiday one). Is that possible too?

edit; I didn't think I'd be getting this year's holiday pendant, but it's the perfect (lumpy meat-like) color for a surgery I'm going through next week. Of course first batch all sold out now, was put on waiting list but highly doubt it'll arrive before the surgery so turning to local resellers. Need all the luck I can buy. :')

I guess the sticker thing is minor since that's the easiest thing to fake. I'll just have to trust I can tell quality in person!


----------



## EpiFanatic

mewt said:


> Another person told me the pendants they've bought, online or in boutique, haven't come with the seal (including this holiday one). Is that possible too?
> 
> edit; I didn't think I'd be getting this year's holiday pendant, but it's the perfect (lumpy meat-like) color for a surgery I'm going through next week. Of course first batch all sold out now, was put on waiting list but highly doubt it'll arrive before the surgery so turning to local resellers. Need all the luck I can buy. :')
> 
> I guess the sticker thing is minor since that's the easiest thing to fake. I'll just have to trust I can tell quality in person!


Different boutiques do different things. I’ve seen both.  No hard and fast rule on this.


----------



## Ylesiya

mewt said:


> Question for those that got your pendants; did it come with a blue sticker seal at the back? I see a lot of resellers offering these (see the blue sticker) and I'm wondering if they're fake.



Typically pendants arrive wrapped in plastic and with the blue stickers on the back as they all come more or less from the same workshop and wrapped in a standard way.
After that, it is normally up to the SA whether to leave or to remove the sticker from the pendant.


----------



## sosauce

Mine last year came with a sticker. And then this year, it didn’t come with a sticker.

Apparently, it’s up to the discretion of whomever is boxing up the item if they will leave the sticker intact or not.

It can be either way. And it doesn’t say anything about the authenticity or newness.


----------



## chicagocat

I’m a fan of pink and was happy to receive the holiday pendant this year! When I wear this piece against my skin, it’s really not very flattering as the stone seems to just flush out against my bare skin. However, it really “pops” against a dark blouse/base.


----------



## jesschr

chicagocat said:


> I’m a fan of pink and was happy to receive the holiday pendant this year! When I wear this piece against my skin, it’s really not very flattering as the stone seems to just flush out against my bare skin. However, it really “pops” against a dark blouse/base.


I do see what you mean about it compared to your skin tone. A darker stone would’ve suited you a little better. Were you able to choose?


----------



## madaddie

My personal shopper has one available, PM me if you want her details. 

Ack, sorry it sold in a flash!


----------



## amiravander

.


----------



## mewt

Thanks for everyone's help and reassurances about the blue sticker thing! I was able to get mine from a local reseller. Had my pick of color from a few resellers, but this one caught my eye because it was especially dark and purple in the photos. I was pleased to find it every bit as beautiful in person.

Baby pink doesn't work on my skin tone, but this dusty purple pink does. Crappy indoor lighting shots, it's such an interesting stone with quite a bit of depth. My husband gifted this to me as good luck for tomorrow's surgery (hence why the ~biological qualities of this year's HP sold us)! So happy it made it in time.

I have to remark it looks a lot more 'meat-like' in photos, because the camera really captures the marbling. In person your eyes notice it's a polished flat surface rather than meat-grain.  I am delighted with it!





(no filter)


----------



## rengb6

mewt said:


> Thanks for everyone's help and reassurances about the blue sticker thing! I was able to get mine from a local reseller. Had my pick of color from a few resellers, but this one caught my eye because it was especially dark and purple in the photos. I was pleased to find it every bit as beautiful in person.
> 
> Baby pink doesn't work on my skin tone, but this dusty purple pink does. Crappy indoor lighting shots, it's such an interesting stone with quite a bit of depth. My husband gifted this to me as good luck for tomorrow's surgery (hence why the ~biological qualities of this year's HP sold us)! So happy it made it in time.
> 
> I have to remark it looks a lot more 'meat-like' in photos, because the camera really captures the marbling. In person your eyes notice it's a polished flat surface rather than meat-grain.  I am delighted with it!
> 
> View attachment 5238617
> 
> View attachment 5238618
> 
> (no filter)


Beautiful color! I also believe this is a stone that performs better in person than in photos. I think a lot of people who passed this year (based on pictures) will be disappointed that they missed out if they ever see it in person. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## EpiFanatic

rengb6 said:


> Beautiful color! I also believe this is a stone that performs better in person than in photos. I think a lot of people who passed this year (based on pictures) will be disappointed that they missed out if they ever see it in person. Good luck with your surgery!


Sometimes things work out the way it should. Think what it would be like if all those people that Pooh-poohed it at the beginning didn’t.  There would be even more disappointed people now.  Supply is already so short even with a bunch of naysayers.


----------



## starryidsurprise

If anyone has a personal shopper contact for the holiday pendant, I’d love to be connected! Unfortunately I didn’t have significant enough purchase history in the boutique to get one there, nor any history online


----------



## mewt

Just wanted to add a few more photos in better lighting (none in natural light yet); seriously in love with this stone! Easily my favorite HP, even though I'm not usually a pink person. PS surgery went great, still alive!


----------



## beansbeans

mewt said:


> Just wanted to add a few more photos in better lighting (none in natural light yet); seriously in love with this stone! Easily my favorite HP, even though I'm not usually a pink person. PS surgery went great, still alive!
> 
> View attachment 5239563
> 
> View attachment 5239564



It is so cool that you can see the crystalline characteristics in the pic on the lower left pic! Enjoy your pendant


----------



## Mspotatobread

Has anyone been able to get off the Waitlist for the HP pendant?


----------



## ummi.7

Mspotatobread said:


> Has anyone been able to get off the Waitlist for the HP pendant?



not yet still waiting (miami)


----------



## mewt

Sorry for posting so much! I wanted to edit my previous post but the edit button was gone ><? Just wanted to add on to A.Stone's helpful post;



A.Stone said:


> I tried to find the closest color based on my memory. It’s closer to Pantone 701 U and a bit 700 U under slightly yellow lights (boutique lighting) and 508/494 C under whiter lights
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203627
> View attachment 5203628
> View attachment 5203629
> View attachment 5203630



The stone I have does not fit those colors, there's quite a bit of variation to this year's HP. Possibly a match for every skintone (if you can find it).

Mine's more of a raspberry sorbet, going through this range of colors depending on lighting; not much of a pink. A wonderful neutral color. I do wish I had more HPs to take comparison photos side by side. 




It's quite difficult capturing the exact shade on camera. These were taken outside this morning (unedited), and it looks so different from indoor photos. I get to skip work to recover for a few days so I've been spending all this free time obsessing over a rock. Time well spent!






beansbeans said:


> It is so cool that you can see the crystalline characteristics in the pic on the lower left pic! Enjoy your pendant



Right?? Here's another photo of that!  And thanks, I totally am.




*PS* (because I've still got too much time on my hands)
Some rhodonite facts:

Spiritual
-'Rescue crystal', believed to heal emotional trauma AND minor cuts and scrapes
-Also nicknamed 'Stone of Love', supposedly fills your heart and soul with unconditional love :0
-_Also_ also known as 'the singer's stone', supposedly improves sound sensitivity/ears
-Strong feminine stone, like an iron fist in velvet gloves 
-Connected to heart chakra (most pink crystals are), and also throat chakra (for achieving potential + dispelling worries)
-Believed to help grow strong teeth/bones, treat symptoms of auto-immune disease, stomach ulcers, and soothes inflamed joints, back pain, etc. Also promotes fertility. It's like a wonder drug here (really doubt this whole list haha but~ doesn't hurt)

Hard facts
-Rhodon means rose in Greek
-Rhodonite is formed when magma makes contact with rocks rich in manganese (so each of our pendants have touched magma before! How cool)
-Made up of manganese, iron, and calcium silicate
-Hardness of 5.5-6, which is usually considered water-safe, BUT because of the iron content (which may react with water) prolonged exposure is not recommended (so don't soak it... and probably don't swim with it)*
-Discovered in the 1800s in Russia, a favorite of the Russian Imperial family. People first noticed eagles taking these stones and putting it into their nests, so they started placing these stones in cribs too. It was used as a talisman to protect babies, travellers, nobles, and to grant newlyweds their firstborn
-Empress Maria Alexandrovna was buried in a casket carved from a solid slab of rhodonite!
-Official stone of Massachusetts (because it's the prettiest stone you can find there, apparently)

*I'll continue showering with it myself, but that's one of my requirements for any jewelry -- that I can leave it on all the time. Because lazy and jewelry should work around me. ;D No promises though, so if you want to avoid discoloration and you're more cautious then take it off for any water.

Also check out how beautiful gem-quality rhodonite (exceedingly rare and difficult to cut due to the cleavage planes) can be:


(photo taken from this video of a delightful, enthusiastic woman talking about rhodonite for 5 minutes)

This variety is very fragile, though, so I don't mind that VCA went with the more opaque type. But gosh is it beautiful!


----------



## smallfry

mewt said:


> Sorry for posting so much! I wanted to edit my previous post but the edit button was gone ><? Just wanted to add on to A.Stone's helpful post;
> 
> 
> 
> The stone I have does not fit those colors, there's quite a bit of variation to this year's HP. Possibly a match for every skintone (if you can find it).
> 
> Mine's more of a raspberry sorbet, going through this range of colors depending on lighting; not much of a pink. A wonderful neutral color. I do wish I had more HPs to take comparison photos side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite difficult capturing the exact shade on camera. These were taken outside this morning (unedited), and it looks so different from indoor photos. I get to skip work to recover for a few days so I've been spending all this free time obsessing over a rock. Time well spent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?? Here's another photo of that!  And thanks, I totally am.
> 
> 
> 
> *PS* (because I've still got too much time on my hands)
> Some rhodonite facts:
> 
> Spiritual
> -'Rescue crystal', believed to heal emotional trauma AND minor cuts and scrapes
> -Also nicknamed 'Stone of Love', supposedly fills your heart and soul with unconditional love :0
> -_Also_ also known as 'the singer's stone', supposedly improves sound sensitivity/ears
> -Strong feminine stone, like an iron fist in velvet gloves
> -Connected to heart chakra (most pink crystals are), and also throat chakra (for achieving potential + dispelling worries)
> -Believed to help grow strong teeth/bones, treat symptoms of auto-immune disease, stomach ulcers, and soothes inflamed joints, back pain, etc. Also promotes fertility. It's like a wonder drug here (really doubt this whole list haha but~ doesn't hurt)
> 
> Hard facts
> -Rhodon means rose in Greek
> -Rhodonite is formed when magma makes contact with rocks rich in manganese (so each of our pendants have touched magma before! How cool)
> -Made up of manganese, iron, and calcium silicate
> -Hardness of 5.5-6, which is usually considered water-safe, BUT because of the iron content (which may react with water) prolonged exposure is not recommended (so don't soak it... and probably don't swim with it)*
> -Discovered in the 1800s in Russia, a favorite of the Russian Imperial family. People first noticed eagles taking these stones and putting it into their nests, so they started placing these stones in cribs too. It was used as a talisman to protect babies, travellers, nobles, and to grant newlyweds their firstborn
> -Empress Maria Alexandrovna was buried in a casket carved from a solid slab of rhodonite!
> -Official stone of Massachusetts (because it's the prettiest stone you can find there, apparently)
> 
> *I'll continue showering with it myself, but that's one of my requirements for any jewelry -- that I can leave it on all the time. Because lazy and jewelry should work around me. ;D No promises though, so if you want to avoid discoloration and you're more cautious then take it off for any water.
> 
> Also check out how beautiful gem-quality rhodonite (exceedingly rare and difficult to cut due to the cleavage planes) can be:
> 
> (photo taken from this video of a delightful, enthusiastic woman talking about rhodonite for 5 minutes)
> 
> This variety is very fragile, though, so I don't mind that VCA went with the more opaque type. But gosh is it beautiful!



If I could choose a stone for my HP, I'd pick one just like yours, it's so perfect!  And your photos are fantastic, too!  

I'm happy to hear your surgery went well -- rest up and recuperate well, too!


----------



## mewt

smallfry said:


> If I could choose a stone for my HP, I'd pick one just like yours, it's so perfect!  And your photos are fantastic, too!
> 
> I'm happy to hear your surgery went well -- rest up and recuperate well, too!


Thank you!! I'm feeling much better today, not in the clear until they call back with results next week but so far so good! Hoping this charm will bring me some much needed luck.

I think there's a lot like mine out there, including a number of the ones previously posted in this thread, since it can photograph quite bright pink despite not being so.

I can't believe I didn't notice earlier, but it's almost an exact match for my natural lip color. No wonder I felt it was such a good neutral! 




Also included a pic where it appears unreasonably pink (even though it's not!), just to show how off photos can be. I hope you (and everyone else) get exactly what you're looking for!

Suggestion for anyone who wouldn't mind going through resellers: local resale where you can meet up with the seller may be an option (ie carousell); it's safer since you can check the goods in person, and it's cheaper since there's less platform fees. My necklace was also listed on VC for almost double, because VC fees are steep.

However I'm gonna guess if you're just patient enough you'll get your turn on the waitlist. It's only November, they've gotta be holding out on us!

(aack I'm posting way too much here... I'm back to work tomorrow so I'll be quieter I promise )


----------



## Alena21

meridian said:


> For my 3 previous HPs (including last year’s) they have done this at my request. This year was the first year they refused so I returned the pendant . I actually find myself using all 3 lengths and knowing that I wouldn’t have that option with this pendant made it a no-go for me


Every year I have ased for this but they have refused to do it.  Good that you got it for the ones from previous years. I  have always wondered why they can't leave one more jump ring.


----------



## kcavatu

mewt said:


> Thank you!! I'm feeling much better today, not in the clear until they call back with results next week but so far so good! Hoping this charm will bring me some much needed luck.
> 
> I think there's a lot like mine out there, including a number of the ones previously posted in this thread, since it can photograph quite bright pink despite not being so.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't notice earlier, but it's almost an exact match for my natural lip color. No wonder I felt it was such a good neutral!
> 
> View attachment 5241179
> 
> 
> Also included a pic where it appears unreasonably pink (even though it's not!), just to show how off photos can be. I hope you (and everyone else) get exactly what you're looking for!
> 
> Suggestion for anyone who wouldn't mind going through resellers: local resale where you can meet up with the seller may be an option (ie carousell); it's safer since you can check the goods in person, and it's cheaper since there's less platform fees. My necklace was also listed on VC for almost double, because VC fees are steep.
> 
> However I'm gonna guess if you're just patient enough you'll get your turn on the waitlist. It's only November, they've gotta be holding out on us!
> 
> (aack I'm posting way too much here... I'm back to work tomorrow so I'll be quieter I promise )


Hopefully you get good results! Glad you're recovering well.

I have to agree with you, I think there will be many more pendants released in Nov/Dec. In the meantime, VCA will have made a windfall with all the traffic they have generated to their website/boutiques.


----------



## jesschr

Picture from my personal shopper in Paris. She added her name less than a week ago and got this today meanwhile I added my name to the waitlist in Canada back in September and my SA says she can’t promise anything.. if you’re really hunting for one, I suggest going through Paris!!


----------



## Swizzle

Advice needed: I paid in full as a deposit in September and my SA will not update me on how high or low I am on the waitlist. Is it time to give up?  I have no online purchase history so the CS route is not an option.


----------



## mewt

Swizzle said:


> Advice needed: I paid in full as a deposit in September and my SA will not update me on how high or low I am on the waitlist. Is it time to give up?  I have no online purchase history so the CS route is not an option.


I really want to say it's all just hype marketing and you'll get one in time, but looking back through previous holiday threads there were no talks about "waitlists". ??

It can't be due to covid since even last year people could buy from the boutique until April (and it was a popular year too). Maybe they're trying a new aggressive fomo tactic this year? That or this year's demand really is insane because of the new stone and pink color.

I'm seeing local resellers make a quick turnover, all the ones I was considering have sold. I feel like this year's HP might just hold its value really well. Even though it looks like spam in photos!

I wouldn't give up though. I've asked the SA to message me either when there's something for me, or when there's absolutely no more hope (she laughed but promised to do so). And she hasn't messaged yet, so more stock is still incoming!


----------



## Swizzle

mewt said:


> I really want to say it's all just hype marketing and you'll get one in time, but looking back through previous holiday threads there were no talks about "waitlists". ??
> 
> It can't be due to covid since even last year people could buy from the boutique until April (and it was a popular year too). Maybe they're trying a new aggressive fomo tactic this year? That or this year's demand really is insane because of the new stone and pink color.
> 
> I'm seeing local resellers make a quick turnover, all the ones I was considering have sold. I feel like this year's HP might just hold its value really well. Even though it looks like spam in photos!
> 
> I wouldn't give up though. I've asked the SA to message me either when there's something for me, or when there's absolutely no more hope (she laughed but promised to do so). And she hasn't messaged yet, so more stock is still incoming!


----------



## Swizzle

Thank you for this!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Swizzle said:


> Advice needed: I paid in full as a deposit in September and my SA will not update me on how high or low I am on the waitlist. Is it time to give up?  I have no online purchase history so the CS route is not an option.


Have you tried CS? It doesn't hurt to ask...the worst they can say is no


----------



## Leo the Lion

It is so pretty, I am in love with mine.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

jesschr said:


> Picture from my personal shopper in Paris. She added her name less than a week ago and got this today meanwhile I added my name to the waitlist in Canada back in September and my SA says she can’t promise anything.. if you’re really hunting for one, I suggest going through Paris!!


It isn’t as readily available in Paris as one might assume. I just got mine via my Paris SA and he told me each SA only got 3 to sell. Compared to my US store which only received 3 for the entire store, it does seem better. However, those are only going to long-term clients.


----------



## sosauce

Couldn’t help myself. Went to my local Rite Aid today, specifically to look for Spam


----------



## etoupebirkin

sosauce said:


> Couldn’t help myself. Went to my local Rite Aid today, specifically to look for Spam


----------



## kimber418

I love the color of this years Holiday Pendant.  Pink is probably my most worn pendant and now there are 2 of them!


----------



## pursemonsoon

kimber418 said:


> I love the color of this years Holiday Pendant.  Pink is probably my most worn pendant and now there are 2 of them!
> 
> View attachment 5243915



So pretty!  Thanks for sharing all of your beauties!  Is the one on the right at the top Grey MOP?


----------



## kimber418

pursemonsoon said:


> So pretty!  Thanks for sharing all of your beauties!  Is the one on the right at the top Grey MOP?



Yes the one one the top right is Grey MOP.  It is not a very clear representation of the color of Grey MOP - It actually looks so much better in person......


----------



## pursemonsoon

kimber418 said:


> Yes the one one the top right is Grey MOP.  It is not a very clear representation of the color of Grey MOP - It actually looks so much better in person......



it looks gorgeous!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> I love the color of this years Holiday Pendant.  Pink is probably my most worn pendant and now there are 2 of them!
> 
> View attachment 5243915



THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE VCA PHOTO EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476



PERFECTION


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476


That's the beauty of the holiday pendants, Layering!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476


So beautiful together!!


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476



This is such a pretty & lovely pairing!! So elegant but playful at the same time


----------



## kimber418

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476



LOVE this combo!  SO beautiful!!


----------



## cd0867

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ummi.7

Hi guys! Has anyone who has made a deposit received theirs yet? Or any updates from SAs? x


----------



## cd0867

ummi.7 said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone who has made a deposit received theirs yet? Or any updates from SAs? x


I’m wondering the same thing too. My SA had me on the waiting list and when I asked her about it today she told me that it’s completely sold out in North America . I also called CS and they confirmed that it’s currently sold in the states/worldwide and won’t be restock. They also mentioned that this year’s HP is very limited compare to prior years.


----------



## cd0867

I went ahead and emailed client relations yesterday too. Just received the reply back from them earlier today


----------



## ummi.7

That’s so sad! My SA hasn’t told me anything yet or refunded me the deposit tho, so I thought that meant she’s still waiting on a possible shipment  that’s wild that they only had one shipment tho, cuz from what she told me, they only got one batch so far  I really still hope they have another cuz I know the holiday pendant is usually available until February


----------



## cd0867

I know, right? But based on what CS told me it’s because this year’s HP is super popular compare to prior years. Plus production is very limited due to shops closing in France/ports closing from you know what. So I’m crossing my fingers that VCA will do something about it and hopefully there’ll be another batch soon.


----------



## rengb6

I personally can't believe there won't be any future shipments. It was barely available in the US market! Europe was able to purchase it for at least a day online. And sales associates in Asia didn't appear to sell out of it on the first day like in the US. I think there will be more shipments, hopefully in December...


----------



## ummi.7

Yeah ngl I’ve been checking the hashtags on Instagram now and then and today I saw someone buy one in Japan, she posted her receipt and the purchase date said November so I’m really hoping for December as well


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> I am so thrilled to have this pendant. I just love layering it with the frivole. I haven’t worn a pendant this small in ten years, but together they have impact and I finally have some “everyday” pieces!
> View attachment 5244476


Beautiful. Its a great pairing to the frivole. I wish they did this version of frivole in the btf ring style.....


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful. Its a great pairing to the frivole. I wish they did this version of frivole in the btf ring style.....


Yes!!! I’d love that!


----------



## cd0867

ummi.7 said:


> Yeah ngl I’ve been checking the hashtags on Instagram now and then and today I saw someone buy one in Japan, she posted her receipt and the purchase date said November so I’m really hoping for December as well


Crossing my fingers it’ll be restock in December but as of now


----------



## **Ann**

If they know for sure they aren't getting any more they need to refund everyone. Otherwise, no reason to hold onto any deposits....


----------



## ummi.7

Hi guys! My SA told me that they’re actually making their way down a list so I can request a refund if I don’t want to try my luck or I can just wait to see if I can get one in December/January. Just letting you guys know my update, I decided to wait x


----------



## lumkeikei

I got a call today, apparently new stocks arrived in Hong Kong.


----------



## lumkeikei

Here it is


----------



## choco30

I am so happy to get mine today! My SA said the store only received one today and 29 so far in total. She’s already returned all the other deposits that are likely to not be filled. Can’t wait to wear it once the extensions are in!


----------



## cd0867

choco30 said:


> I am so happy to get mine today! My SA said the store only received one today and 29 so far in total. She’s already returned all the other deposits that are likely to not be filled. Can’t wait to wear it once the extensions are in!


Wow congrats on getting this necklace!  May I ask which store location had this pendant? You got very very lucky indeed to score this beautiful pendant. I actually called CS today and they said it’s completely sold out and no longer in any market.


----------



## chaneljewel

My SA told me today that it won’t be available again.  Luckily I got mine earlier.  Just understand how upset others are for not having more of these beauties.


----------



## choco30

cd0867 said:


> Wow congrats on getting this necklace!  May I ask which store location had this pendant? You got very very lucky indeed to score this beautiful pendant. I actually called CS today and they said it’s completely sold out and no longer in any market.


 Thank you!! I almost given up hope on it and very glad it worked out. My store is in Vancouver.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

starryidsurprise said:


> If anyone has a personal shopper contact for the holiday pendant, I’d love to be connected! Unfortunately I didn’t have significant enough purchase history in the boutique to get one there, nor any history online



Hi,

ive


starryidsurprise said:


> If anyone has a personal shopper contact for the holiday pendant, I’d love to be connected! Unfortunately I didn’t have significant enough purchase history in the boutique to get one there, nor any history online



Hello,

I would like to help you out. I’ve messaged you.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

chaneljewel said:


> My SA told me today that it won’t be available again.  Luckily I got mine earlier.  Just understand how upset others are for not having more of these beauties.



My SA texted me the same thing yesterday. She said VCA will no longer make any Holiday Pendant for this year


----------



## lynne_ross

Recently received the one I got for my daughter (after engraving) and it is a beautiful purple/pink. I let my daughter select based on pics and she liked the one with the least marks. The colour is very consistent in real life.


----------



## foreverandtoday

My first VCA! Been wanting one for a looong time but nothing really captured my attention long enough until this holiday pendant came along. So glad I got one despite the initial (sort of) negative response to it.

To those who also got one, do you wear it to sleep or do you take it off? Do you shower with it? I see articles about its care but I also know it’s rhodonite which they say is more beneficial to our well-being the longer we wear it?


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I dont take showers nor sleep in it. I am also curious how others wear their holiday pendants



foreverandtoday said:


> View attachment 5260323
> 
> My first VCA! Been wanting one for a looong time but nothing really captured my attention long enough until this holiday pendant came along. So glad I got it despite the initial (sort of) negative response to it.
> 
> To those who also got one, do you wear it to sleep or do you take it off? Do you shower with it? I see articles about its care but I also know it’s rhodonite which they say is more beneficial to our well-being the longer we wear it?


----------



## ThisVNchick

We gave the pendant to our daughter for her 4th birthday last week. She was ecstatic about it. Both DH and I loved the color for her.


----------



## parlepasse

Hello ladies,

This is probably a long shot, I’m searching for a holiday pendant. I’m based in the UK but didn’t have enough purchase history with the boutiques here to get myself one earlier. Does anyone here know a personal shopper that can ship to the UK and possibly has a piece right now? I will really appreciate any help, my birthday is coming up so I really want to get this piece to congratulate myself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lynne_ross

ThisVNchick said:


> We gave the pendant to our daughter for her 4th birthday last week. She was ecstatic about it. Both DH and I loved the color for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260583


She looks so happy and adorable. Love that you found a matching dress! Happy bday.


----------



## 880

ThisVNchick said:


> We gave the pendant to our daughter for her 4th birthday last week. She was ecstatic about it. Both DH and I loved the color for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260583


Happy birthday to your DD! It’s perfect and i love her smile!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

ThisVNchick said:


> We gave the pendant to our daughter for her 4th birthday last week. She was ecstatic about it. Both DH and I loved the color for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260583



Happy Birthday to your DD. HP suits her well


----------



## mewt

parlepasse said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> This is probably a long shot, I’m searching for a holiday pendant. I’m based in the UK but didn’t have enough purchase history with the boutiques here to get myself one earlier. Does anyone here know a personal shopper that can ship to the UK and possibly has a piece right now? I will really appreciate any help, my birthday is coming up so I really want to get this piece to congratulate myself. Thanks in advance!


Try Carousell to see if there's any local resellers you can meet up with (stay safe!), otherwise Vestiaire Collective has a whole bunch available right now (though at exorbitant prices). You can also search #holidaypendant on instagram to find personal shoppers but I have no experience with them.



foreverandtoday said:


> View attachment 5260323
> 
> My first VCA! Been wanting one for a looong time but nothing really captured my attention long enough until this holiday pendant came along. So glad I got one despite the initial (sort of) negative response to it.
> 
> To those who also got one, do you wear it to sleep or do you take it off? Do you shower with it? I see articles about its care but I also know it’s rhodonite which they say is more beneficial to our well-being the longer we wear it?



Congrats on your first piece! What a great place to start. 

I haven't taken mine off since I got it, including to showers/sleep/gym. It's been a month and still looks perfectly fine. Rhodonite might not do well in bracelets or rings, but I feel pendants, especially with the perlee around it, are well protected enough to just enjoy.




I am curious to know, how many of you lengthened (or didn't), and where does it fall on your neckline? Which length do you prefer to wear it at?

I find 16.5" perfect so may keep it as is, but it's tempting to add on a longer option... but if I add it and still mainly wear it at 16.5" I just know the dangly extra bit will bug me!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

mewt said:


> Try Carousell to see if there's any local resellers you can meet up with (stay safe!), otherwise Vestiaire Collective has a whole bunch available right now (though at exorbitant prices). You can also search #holidaypendant on instagram to find personal shoppers but I have no experience with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first piece! What a great place to start.
> 
> I haven't taken mine off since I got it, including to showers/sleep/gym. It's been a month and still looks perfectly fine. Rhodonite might not do well in bracelets or rings, but I feel pendants, especially with the perlee around it, are well protected enough to just enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 5260706
> 
> 
> I am curious to know, how many of you lengthened (or didn't), and where does it fall on your neckline? Which length do you prefer to wear it at?
> 
> I find 16.5" perfect so may keep it as is, but it's tempting to add on a longer option... but if I add it and still mainly wear it at 16.5" I just know the dangly extra bit will bug me!



HP looks great on you! If you are happy with current length I wouldnt lengthen it. Its not pretty wearing shorter setting with dangle after lengthening it. Also, Ive experienced that pendant does not come in center.
Hope this helps.


----------



## foreverandtoday

mewt said:


> Try Carousell to see if there's any local resellers you can meet up with (stay safe!), otherwise Vestiaire Collective has a whole bunch available right now (though at exorbitant prices). You can also search #holidaypendant on instagram to find personal shoppers but I have no experience with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first piece! What a great place to start.
> 
> I haven't taken mine off since I got it, including to showers/sleep/gym. It's been a month and still looks perfectly fine. Rhodonite might not do well in bracelets or rings, but I feel pendants, especially with the perlee around it, are well protected enough to just enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 5260706
> 
> 
> I am curious to know, how many of you lengthened (or didn't), and where does it fall on your neckline? Which length do you prefer to wear it at?
> 
> I find 16.5" perfect so may keep it as is, but it's tempting to add on a longer option... but if I add it and still mainly wear it at 16.5" I just know the dangly extra bit will bug me!



Thanks for sharing! I’m the type of person who wears jewelry to sleep  and I was worried that I was damaging it.

And I have the same question as you. I’m also thinking about lengthening it. Will see what others have to say.


----------



## Han_B

I am feeling a bit indecisive. I haven’t seen the pendant in person, but have paid for it. All those who got it, does it wash out on your skin if you are fair (pink undertone). I have that issue with the 2015 pendant looking  washed out on my skin . Wondering if the 2021 pendant washes out on skin too. Attached is the pic of the one I have reserved with payment.


----------



## amiefunf

I think the more purple variations would stand out better against fair skin tones... however, I think the one you show is beautiful and would still look great! Do you wear your 2015 HP often?


----------



## Han_B

amiefunf said:


> I think the more purple variations would stand out better against fair skin tones... however, I think the one you show is beautiful and would still look great! Do you wear your 2015 HP often?


I do, it’s a go to piece, and pretty low maintenance, but it’s almost white against my skin tone, so it’s just something I love looking at more than it suiting my skin. Works when I wear red toned outfits. The fact that this seems too hard to get is also making me want to get it, cuz I can already see resale values are skyrocketing. So definitely an investment too, I believe


----------



## amiefunf

Han_B said:


> I do, it’s a go to piece, and pretty low maintenance, but it’s almost white against my skin tone, so it’s just something I love looking at more than it suiting my skin. Works when I wear red toned outfits. The fact that this seems too hard to get is also making me want to get it, cuz I can already see resale values are skyrocketing. So definitely an investment too, I believe



I think that's more than enough of reasons to get it! You can also always see if it ends up looking different in-person because the pictures don't seem to do it justice.


----------



## **Ann**

Han_B said:


> I am feeling a bit indecisive. I haven’t seen the pendant in person, but have paid for it. All those who got it, does it wash out on your skin if you are fair (pink undertone). I have that issue with the 2015 pendant looking  washed out on my skin . Wondering if the 2021 pendant washes out on skin too. Attached is the pic of the one I have reserved with payment.
> 
> View attachment 5263412



This is a beautiful one!  get it! I love mine and am fair as well with pink undertones to my skin.


----------



## Han_B

**Ann** said:


> This is a beautiful one!  get it! I love mine and am fair as well with pink undertones to my skin.


 Thank you, will get it


----------



## CHL

Hello, I was about to request the extension and adding jump rings, but just read they no longer offer adding jump rings. 

Did they completely stop the service to add jump rings? Or can it be done with any extra costs? 

If adding jump rings is no longer supported, does anyone know if they offer moving a jump ring to adjust the ~2 inches gap? 

For example, it’s currently 14.7/16.5 and I’m wondering if they can do something like 15.5/16.5 or 16.5/17.5, etc.

16.5 is the perfect length for me, but I can’t do 14.7. So, I was wondering if I can keep 16.5  and add additional options.

In the past, I was able to add jump rings and adjust the gap, but it was for a pave pendant and I haven’t requested this for HP. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## skybluesky

I was hoping the Boston store would have it, but they told me they sold out on the first day in October.  Oh well.


----------



## Han_B

i am looking for a 2015 pink porcelain HP for my mother. Can anyone suggest sourcing companies that can source one for me?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Han_B said:


> i am looking for a 2015 pink porcelain HP for my mother. Can anyone suggest sourcing companies that can source one for me?


There are some that come up from time to time on Fashionphile and Vestiaire Collective (I think one was on Fashionphile last week, but it may have sold). DearLuxe on Instagram also sources holiday pendants and has been very reliable in the past. They are always at a premium price of course.


----------



## Han_B

JewelryLover101 said:


> There are some that come up from time to time on Fashionphile and Vestiaire Collective (I think one was on Fashionphile last week, but it may have sold). DearLuxe on Instagram also sources holiday pendants and has been very reliable in the past. They are always at a premium price of course.


Thank you


----------



## choco30

Finally brought my necklace home today and I’m glad I got it extended!


----------



## kimber418

Han_B said:


> i am looking for a 2015 pink porcelain HP for my mother. Can anyone suggest sourcing companies that can source one for me?



I just purchased a 2015 pink porcelain a few days ago on 1st Dibs. Check there.  Be prepared to pay a premium where ever you end up finding one!


----------



## Han_B

kimber418 said:


> I just purchased a 2015 pink porcelain a few days ago on 1st Dibs. Check there.  Be prepared to pay a premium where ever you end up finding one!


Will keep an eye out. Thank you, it’s been a bit hard cuz I am looking for a slightly darker (not noticeably different) shade of the porcelain


----------



## Icyjade

Anyone interested in this? 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/pendant-necklace/van-cleef-arpels-limited-edition-vintage-alhambra-necklace-bxi5l


----------



## ummi.7

Hello ladies! I placed a deposit on October 1st in the Miami boutique, and after being told on numerous occasions that this beautiful piece is sold out, my lovely SA was able to secure one for me. Here she is, hope you like x


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

hi vca friends, my friend just managed to purchase the 2021 holiday pendant from selfridges in the UK. Does anyone have any idea where else the holiday pendant is available? we are completely sold out in Singapore but I'm looking for it for a friend! thank you for your time


----------



## fashionelite

vcaloverrrrr said:


> hi vca friends, my friend just managed to purchase the 2021 holiday pendant from selfridges in the UK. Does anyone have any idea where else the holiday pendant is available? we are completely sold out in Singapore but I'm looking for it for a friend! thank you for your time


Do you know if they have any more left at selfridges?


----------



## Leo the Lion

vcaloverrrrr said:


> hi vca friends, my friend just managed to purchase the 2021 holiday pendant from selfridges in the UK. Does anyone have any idea where else the holiday pendant is available? we are completely sold out in Singapore but I'm looking for it for a friend! thank you for your time


They have quite a few on Fashionphile.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

fashionelite said:


> Do you know if they have any more left at selfridges?


Unfortunately not, my friend got the last piece.


----------



## sammix3

I think there might be onesie twosie pieces coming in but idk for how long.  My SA saw one on the shipment.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

sammix3 said:


> I think there might be onesie twosie pieces coming in but idk for how long.  My SA saw one on the shipment.


Hi, thanks for letting me know! Where are you located?


----------



## sammix3

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Hi, thanks for letting me know! Where are you located?


US


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

sammix3 said:


> US


Which state? Thanks for your response!


----------



## sammix3

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Which state? Thanks for your response!


NY


----------



## Linlio

I'm so curious already to know what the 2022 stone will be. I am so impatient but have no choice but to wait


----------



## snnysmm

Did anybody end up engraving their holiday pendants?  If so, could you post some pictures?  I am thinking of engraving it and would like to see some examples before I decide.  Thanks!


----------



## Bisoux78

Ladies, there's a whole bunch of them on Fashionphile. All priced above $6,000 USD. I guess some women got tired of the pink/salmon shade quite easily this year.


----------



## kimber418

cyoo1234 said:


> Did anybody end up engraving their holiday pendants?  If so, could you post some pictures?  I am thinking of engraving it and would like to see some examples before I decide.  Thanks!


I always have my holiday pendants engraved.  The one year that is not engraved is because I gave my original pink porcelain to my daughter to wear for a few months.  It had my initials engraved on it.  I decided to let her keep it when I was able to purchase another pink porcelain Holiday pendant.   I have  not made the trade with her yet as we are in different states until the summer   As soon as we are together again I will give her mine and take my original Pink Porcelain with my initials.


----------



## lonelyphoton

Bisoux78 said:


> Ladies, there's a whole bunch of them on Fashionphile. All priced above $6,000 USD. I guess some women got tired of the pink/salmon shade quite easily this year.


There are also quite a few on Ann’s Fabulous Finds!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Bisoux78 said:


> Ladies, there's a whole bunch of them on Fashionphile. All priced above $6,000 USD. I guess some women got tired of the pink/salmon shade quite easily this year.


I think it's just that a lot of people don't have the stomach for paying nearly double retail price (especially when the piece is only 6 months old). My guess is that FP overdid it with their buyouts and is now sitting on too much inventory.


----------



## snnysmm

kimber418 said:


> I always have my holiday pendants engraved.  The one year that is not engraved is because I gave my original pink porcelain to my daughter to wear for a few months.  It had my initials engraved on it.  I decided to let her keep it when I was able to purchase another pink porcelain Holiday pendant.   I have  not made the trade with her yet as we are in different states until the summer   As soon as we are together again I will give her mine and take my original Pink Porcelain with my initials.


Thanks for this!  It really helps to see the engraved necklace before deciding.  I think I’ll have it engraved for sure!


----------



## Bisoux78

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think it's just that a lot of people don't have the stomach for paying nearly double retail price (especially when the piece is only 6 months old). My guess is that FP overdid it with their buyouts and is now sitting on too much inventory.


True, although I didn't see too many of the 2020 HP on FP as much as the 2021's.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Bisoux78 said:


> True, although I didn't see too many of the 2020 HP on FP as much as the 2021's.


No I think that’s because FP caught wind of the relative scarcity of the 2021 holiday pendant and offered people crazy high buyout prices. And at the latter end of 2021, those holiday pendants were selling. But I think the economic reality is changing and lots of people aren’t willing to pay double the retail price for that pendant. 

In general, holiday pendants do not go for that much of a premium over retail price, even more sought after pendants like the pink porcelain. In my experience, I have always been able to recoup my money when selling holiday pendants (I’ve sold three now), but never at much (if any) of a profit. The 2021 pendant was an exception because the demand was much higher than the supply, but the asking prices are too high at this point (in my opinion).


----------



## arcana

I know I'm super late to the party but do you think there's a chance I can still find this in stores? Should I even bother calling VCA?


----------



## nicole0612

arcana said:


> I know I'm super late to the party but do you think there's a chance I can still find this in stores? Should I even bother calling VCA?


No, unfortunately.


----------



## Hantan83

Are holiday pendants ever sold online?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Hantan83 said:


> Are holiday pendants ever sold online?


Yes, they are almost always sold online - available 10/1 when the boutiques can begin selling. Last year's pendant was an anomaly because of the seemingly much lower production. The customer service/distribution center still sold the pendant, but it was offered primarily to existing customers through phone orders. It was never actually available to buy online in the US as far as I'm aware (other countries may be different).


----------



## Hantan83

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, they are almost always sold online - available 10/1 when the boutiques can begin selling. Last year's pendant was an anomaly because of the seemingly much lower production. The customer service/distribution center still sold the pendant, but it was offered primarily to existing customers through phone orders. It was never actually available to buy online in the US as far as I'm aware (other countries may be different).


Thank you so much - I was lucky enough to get one from my SA last year and I passed on the one from 2020. I wonder how it will be this year? I am asking because one of the reasons I keep going back to a particular boutique (far my house!) is to be able to be offered the Holiday Pendant. But if it is released on line, it might be easier for me to set the alarm clock really early on 10/01!!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Hantan83 said:


> Thank you so much - I was lucky enough to get one from my SA last year and I passed on the one from 2020. I wonder how it will be this year? I am asking because one of the reasons I keep going back to a particular boutique (far my house!) is to be able to be offered the Holiday Pendant. But if it is released on line, it might be easier for me to set the alarm clock really early on 10/01!!!


I think assuming they were able to have normal production this year, you will be able to get one online without issue. To be honest, people who had made online purchases in the past were probably at an advantage for getting the 2021 holiday pendant. Customer service seemed to be reserving their allocation (which of course is far larger than the allocaiton going to any single boutique) for customers who made online purchases in the past. That was how I was able to get mine.


----------



## jenaps

Hantan83 said:


> Thank you so much - I was lucky enough to get one from my SA last year and I passed on the one from 2020. I wonder how it will be this year? I am asking because one of the reasons I keep going back to a particular boutique (far my house!) is to be able to be offered the Holiday Pendant. But if it is released on line, it might be easier for me to set the alarm clock really early on 10/01!!!


I don’t know if the 2021 was actually ever available online for purchase. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.  I think you had to call the online boutique and they looked to see if you had an online purchase history. And if you did then you were able to make the purchase over the phone.


----------



## rengb6

jenaps said:


> I don’t know if the 2021 was actually ever available online for purchase. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.  I think you had to call the online boutique and they looked to see if you had an online purchase history. And if you did then you were able to make the purchase over the phone.


 It was available for purchase online in Ireland and I believe in Japan but not in the US. You are correct that you had to purchase it over the phone and VCA limited who could purchase over the phone based on prior online purchase history.


----------



## **Ann**

What Alhambra bracelet would you pair with the pendant? I wear diamond stud earrings in white gold setting, my holiday pendant, a rose gold perlee ring, and am thinking of getting either the vintage or sweet 5 motif bracelet in rose gold. What are your thoughts? I can only dream of a matching 5 motif rhodonite bracelet so.....


----------



## EpiFanatic

**Ann** said:


> What Alhambra bracelet would you pair with the pendant? I wear diamond stud earrings in white gold setting, my holiday pendant, a rose gold perlee ring, and am thinking of getting either the vintage or sweet 5 motif bracelet in rose gold. What are your thoughts? I can only dream of a matching 5 motif rhodonite bracelet so.....


RG vintage 5 motif would be good.


----------

